# Laurence Fox. The twat.



## editor (Jan 20, 2020)

I think this guy is going to keep on being a _bellend exemplar_, so let's give him a thread where we can paste up his privileged stupidity and racism as it unfurls. 











						I’d never heard of Laurence Fox until he started lecturing us about racism | Suzanne Moore
					

The actor has joined the ranks of posh white guys who feel they have to champion the so-called common man. Why are these people so easily offended, asks Guardian columnist Suzanne Moore




					www.theguardian.com
				




Just look at this fucking video


----------



## killer b (Jan 20, 2020)

They cant bring that 'ignore thread' function back quick enough


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 20, 2020)

Yeah dunno why we'd give this prick a whole thread.


----------



## Hollis (Jan 20, 2020)

Maybe we should talk about Geoff Barrow instead?


----------



## Hollis (Jan 21, 2020)

Any signs of a new Portishead album?

😳


----------



## killer b (Jan 21, 2020)

Dunno, but his other band Beak> are pretty good, do you dig them?


----------



## rekil (Jan 21, 2020)

killer b said:


> They cant bring that 'ignore thread' function back quick enough


(?) It's there. 

I'm amazed that he's been in things that I've seen. The Hole, Deathwatch, crappy telly.


----------



## Hollis (Jan 21, 2020)

Yes, they are pretty decent... saw them at Ally Pally when Portishead were playing.   That festival thing that went bankrupt a few years ago.


----------



## killer b (Jan 21, 2020)

copliker said:


> (?) It's there.
> 
> I'm amazed that he's been in things that I've seen. The Hole, Deathwatch, crappy telly.


Oh nice. 

See you losers some other time then, I'm out of here.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2020)

killer b said:


> They cant bring that 'ignore thread' function back quick enough


I do hope you're not going to go out of your way to make a comment on every single thread that has no personal interest for you, even when the topic is quite clearly newsworthy and current.  Because that would be really fucking boring.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 21, 2020)

"newsworthy"


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 21, 2020)

Who is he?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 21, 2020)

Read the fascinating Suzanne Moore piece linked in these pages where she writes a whole column about how unimportant he is in a national newspaper

Actually don't

Unsuccessful actor moaning about how rich white men are the _real_ victims of oppression


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 21, 2020)

yesterday’s news editor, no one gives a fuck about Lewis


----------



## MrSki (Jan 21, 2020)

He seems to be the  current darling of the right wing media.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 21, 2020)

The will self of the mustard men.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2020)

It's not often I agree with Suzanne Moore but I do when she says of lf let us not talk about him again, he is not worth the notoriety


----------



## chilango (Jan 21, 2020)

jftr.

Educated at Harrow (like his Dad and Uncle, although to be fair some of the family didn't and went to other private schools such as Bryanston and Kings). An exemplary beneficiary of inherited privilege and nepotism.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 21, 2020)

killer b said:


> Dunno, but his other band Beak> are pretty good, do you dig them?


So is the Judge Dredd inspired _Drokk_ album


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 21, 2020)

Richard Ayoade's brother in law. Been pimping the fact he has mixed relatives as evidence of his 'tolerance' too.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 21, 2020)

MrSki said:


> He seems to be the  current darling of the right wing media.


Those woke women must be so gutted.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 21, 2020)

He's already being punished by being the hero of the far right. He'll pick up some lovely mates and defenders.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 21, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> Richard Ayoade's brother in law. Been pimping the fact he has mixed relatives as evidence of his 'tolerance' too.


 
Mozz from IT Crowd must be delighted his kids are being used as an anecdote about how the white race is being outbred, lovely stuff


----------



## not a trot (Jan 21, 2020)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Yeah dunno why we'd give this prick a whole thread.



How about a needle and thread to sew his big gob up with.


----------



## Smangus (Jan 21, 2020)

Never heard of him until this week , now he's everywhere 

Seems to have been added to my shite Hopkins wannabes list.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 21, 2020)

Woke women everywhere are no doubt hurling themselves from the clifftops in Dostoevskian paroxysms of despair.


----------



## chilango (Jan 21, 2020)

You only have to dig superficially into his background to see dynastial nepotism across his family and stench of inherited privilege clearing his (and his family's) path.


----------



## Poot (Jan 21, 2020)

No one has ever told him that his opinion is unimportant compared to others who actually know about a thing. Bless him.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 21, 2020)

The BBC seem very keen indeed to tell him that his opinions are, in fact, very important.


----------



## Manter (Jan 21, 2020)

It’s genius really. You’re a jobbing actor and wannabe rockstar, one among thousands of chinless, well spoken boys with a sliver of talent in London. Your sister is famous, proper famous, your brother in law is too. And you just can’t quite get there. You’re tried for years but you just don’t have what it takes
So then you go full Milo and boom- print and social media can’t get enough of you, you’re the hero of the hour for the incels and the alt right, you’re in the radio, the left are opening threads on discussion boards, writing articles and tearing their hair out about you.
And bingo, he’s got what always eluded him.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 21, 2020)

Manter said:


> It’s genius really. You’re a jobbing actor and wannabe rockstar, one among thousands of chinless, well spoken boys with a sliver of talent in London. Your sister is famous, proper famous, your brother in law is too. And you just can’t quite get there. You’re tried for years but you just don’t have what it takes
> So then you go full Milo and boom- print and social media can’t get enough of you, you’re the hero of the hour for the incels and the alt right, you’re in the radio, the left are opening threads on discussion boards, writing articles and tearing their hair out about you.
> And bingo, he’s got what always eluded him.



But he might be in for a shock when the only acting roles he gets offered are in Ayn Rand adaptations.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 21, 2020)

One of the very, very rare occasions I'd not be in favour of the fox hunt being sabotaged


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 21, 2020)

Manter said:


> It’s genius really. You’re a jobbing actor and wannabe rockstar, one among thousands of chinless, well spoken boys with a sliver of talent in London. Your sister is famous, proper famous, your brother in law is too. And you just can’t quite get there. You’re tried for years but you just don’t have what it takes
> So then you go full Milo and boom- print and social media can’t get enough of you, you’re the hero of the hour for the incels and the alt right, you’re in the radio, the left are opening threads on discussion boards, writing articles and tearing their hair out about you.
> And bingo, he’s got what always eluded him.



Trouble is being gobshite of the week is even easier than being a mediocre actor and the more people who make this career change and profit from it, the more crowded the market will become. This means that this latest cunt will be replaced and forgotten in short order, which is good, but it also means next week's cunt will have to sink that little bit lower to get paid, and the next one after that and so on. Hopkins got stuck in this loop competing against previous iterations of herself, and look how that turned out.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 21, 2020)

Twat seems pleased with all the attention, he's posted this


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2020)

some confusion between laurence fox and dan vine


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

He is a very naughty boy.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 21, 2020)

Have you seen him singing, it’s a prime example of when someone doesn’t have anyone around them who respects them enough to stop them embarrassing themselves


----------



## D'wards (Jan 21, 2020)

Twitter is thoroughly enjoying this month's 2 minute hate figure


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> Have you seen him singing, it’s a prime example of when someone doesn’t have anyone around them who respects them enough to stop them embarrassing themselves



He has a curious voice.  The song I saw was... bad.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> Have you seen him singing, it’s a prime example of when someone doesn’t have anyone around them who respects them enough to stop them embarrassing themselves



Or is afraid of them.
Or being paid by them.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 21, 2020)

Doesn't want to date woke women? That's fine, I'm sure most woke women would by definition steer clear of someone like him too.

I do take issue with his point about all women under 35 seeing themselves as victims. This is just my point of view, but as a feminist my point is that my femaleness does NOT inherently make me a victim and I don't need to be cossetted and overprotected from men. Women are equal to men and therefore want equal treatment, not special treatment. Only a small minority of people (any gender) are sexist, and if we meet one, then yes, we'll explain why that's wrong and try and educate. That's not the same thing as playing the victim.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

i) #notallfeminists etc.
ii) cute kitty!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 21, 2020)

8ball said:


> i) #notallfeminists etc.
> ii) cute kitty!



i) Indeed.
ii) Thanks, that's my childhood cat Paddy! I still miss him.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 21, 2020)

now we just have to wait and see if he goes full hopkins (the song lyrics point this way) or settles down to the more tenured racism of a spectator column/radio 4 appearances. (class and schooling point this way)


----------



## chilango (Jan 21, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> The BBC his Dad's (and Uncle's) old school mates seem very keen indeed to tell him that his opinions are, in fact, very important.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2020)

S☼I said:


> "newsworthy"


He's the dictionary definition of 'newsworthy': _noteworthy as news; topical_

Not sure why some people are being so arsy about this thread. Yes, he's a no-mark twat, but this particular forum is about current news and Laurence Fox is currently all over the mainstream news and social media. He seems to be positioning himself as some kind of Important Spokesperson - and in doing so, it's interesting to see who is supporting him.

If it's of no interest to you, there's plenty of other threads to contribute to.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2020)

editor said:


> He's the dictionary definition of 'newsworthy': _noteworthy as news; topical_
> 
> Not sure why some people are being so arsy about this thread. Yes, he's a no-mark twat, but this particular forum is about current news and Laurence Fox is currently all over the mainstream news and social media. He seems to be positioning himself as some kind of Important Spokesperson - and in doing so, it's interesting to see who is supporting him.
> 
> If it's of no interest to you, there's plenty of other threads to contribute to.


yer man's had one vaguely leading role in a programme which many people aren't aware of. what he says may make the news but tbh so much other utter bollocks fills the pages of the press these days just because something's reported doesn't make it interesting. and surely among the criteria of what we share is that it should be interesting: and ideally entertaining. and this is neither.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> yer man's had one vaguely leading role in a programme which many people aren't aware of. what he says may make the news but tbh so much other utter bollocks fills the pages of the press these days just because something's reported doesn't make it interesting. and surely among the criteria of what we share is that it should be interesting: and ideally entertaining. and this is neither.


Thank you for your opinion. I disagree. Still not sure why some people feel the urge to go to the effort to post up the fact that they don't find this one particular thread personally interesting.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> now we just have to wait and see if he goes full hopkins (the song lyrics point this way) or settles down to the more tenured racism of a spectator column/radio 4 appearances. (class and schooling point this way)



Did he do anything racist aside from saying he didn't think racism was the driving force for the monstering of Meghan Markle?


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2020)

Oh wait, he's off again. This was published one hour ago. What a fucking plum. 



> Actor Laurence Fox has hit out at the inclusion of a Sikh soldier in Oscar-nominated film 1917, calling it “institutionally racist”.
> 
> Speaking on James Dellingpole’s podcast, Fox - best known as DS James Hathaway on ITV drama Lewis - revealed that seeing actor Nabhaan Rizwan in the film “diverted” him from the story.
> 
> ...











						Laurence Fox hits out at 'racism' after Sikh soldier included in 1917
					

Actor Laurence Fox has hit out at the inclusion of a Sikh soldier in Oscar-nominated film 1917, calling it “institutionally racist”.




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

editor said:


> Oh wait, he's off again. This was published one hour ago. What a fucking plum.



Wow.  That was on cue.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2020)

editor said:


> Thank you for your opinion. I disagree. Still not sure why some people feel the urge to go to the effort to post up the fact that they don't find this one particular thread personally interesting.


because if people say 'this isn't interesting' perhaps posters will think twice before posting 'dull celeb says something to let people know he's alive' in the future


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 21, 2020)

8ball said:


> Wow.  That was on cue.



So well timed in fact that one could almost suspect him of having shit opinions on purpose to keep his profile high among the mouth-breathing community.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> So well timed in fact that one could almost suspect him of having shit opinions on purpose to keep his profile high among the mouth-breathing community.



I can't see that it's going to get him much acting work, or sell many bad records.


----------



## Manter (Jan 21, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Trouble is being gobshite of the week is even easier than being a mediocre actor and the more people who make this career change and profit from it, the more crowded the market will become. This means that this latest cunt will be replaced and forgotten in short order, which is good, but it also means next week's cunt will have to sink that little bit lower to get paid, and the next one after that and so on. Hopkins got stuck in this loop competing against previous iterations of herself, and look how that turned out.


Absolutely. And so the race to the bottom accelerates.


----------



## chilango (Jan 21, 2020)

Uncle Ed was a 'kipper.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 21, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> So well timed in fact that one could almost suspect him of having shit opinions on purpose to keep his profile high among the mouth-breathing community.


Maybe. Others might think he's in the process of committing career suicide. 

Hey ho. See ya, Lol, I hardly knew you.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 21, 2020)

I suspect he will burn out quite quickly. He might get a "will this do" column in the Sun or something.


----------



## Manter (Jan 21, 2020)

8ball said:


> Did he do anything racist aside from saying he didn't think racism was the driving force for the monstering of Meghan Markle?


He told a black woman she was boring talking about racism and was racist herself.
And I can’t help thinking at a really fundamental level, that if BAME people say there is a racism problem, white people need to shut up and listen. To argue with people about their own lived reality feels, well, racist


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> because if people say 'this isn't interesting' perhaps posters will think twice before posting 'dull celeb says something to let people know he's alive' in the future


60 posts in 13 hours suggest your personal opinion is out of step and some people do want to talk about this dollop of right wing shit. Anyway, you've made your point now. If the topic is of no interest to you, there is no need for you to post on this thread again.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I suspect he will burn out quite quickly. He might get a "will this do" column in the Sun or something.


in six month's time he'll be the subject of a late-night 'where are they now?' bit on channel 5


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 21, 2020)

8ball said:


> I can't see that it's going to get him much acting work, or sell many bad records.



It's not a business plan I'd go with, if only because of the crowded market and the likelihood that any success will be brief and not especially lucrative.


----------



## Poot (Jan 21, 2020)

Manter said:


> He told a black woman she was boring talking about racism and was racist herself.
> And I can’t help thinking at a really fundamental level, that if BAME people say there is a racism problem, white people need to shut up and listen. To argue with people about their own lived reality feels, well, racist


He also talked over her as though she was shit. I expect he does this a lot. The twat.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I suspect he will burn out quite quickly. He might get a "will this do" column in the Sun or something.



His sort always do fine.  You should have sent him that thing you posted (I think it was you, wasn't it?), comparing press treatment of Meghan compared to press treatment of Kate at various stages.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2020)

Poot said:


> He also talked over her as though she was shit. I expect he does this a lot. The twat.


And I suspect there's a shit load of privileged people identifying and lining up to agree with him, now that the right is emboldened by Brexit/Boris/Trump.  I think things are going to get a lot, lot worse.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2020)

editor said:


> 60 posts in 13 hours suggest your personal opinion is out of step and some people do want to talk about this dollop of right wing shit. Anyway, you've made your point now, If it's of no interest to you, there is no need for you to post it up again.


that's perhaps the weakest post i've ever seen you make. if you want to make your point, then stop repeating how fascinating it is and demonstrate how/why it is interesting. your 60 posts in 13 hours doesn't take account of a) the posts saying who the fuck is this man/why should i give a fuck or b) your ripostes of 'it is interesting really'. a bald post count really doesn't support your claim at all.


----------



## MrSki (Jan 21, 2020)

8ball said:


> I can't see that it's going to get him much acting work, or sell many bad records.


Probably get him a presenter job on LBC though.

ETA There we go.


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 21, 2020)

killer b said:


> Dunno, but his other band Beak> are pretty good, do you dig them?


.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 21, 2020)

editor said:


> And I suspect there's a shit load of privileged people identifying and lining up to agree with him, now that the right is emboldened by Brexit/Boris/Trump.  I think things are going to get a lot, lot worse.


The likes of Pritti Patel are more dangerous in that regard, I think. 'See, a brown person agrees with me, so I can't be being racist...'


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> The likes of Pritti Patel are more dangerous in that regard, I think. 'See, a brown person agrees with me, so I can't be being racist...'


Well she's positively evil!


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

editor said:


> And I suspect there's a shit load of privileged people identifying and lining up to agree with him, now that the right is emboldened by Brexit/Boris/Trump.  I think things are going to get a lot, lot worse.



I think it's a common-or-garden spat that will die down soon enough.  He'll do the odd media thing and gradually fade from view.  Probably turn up on _Spiked_ every so often for a bit of a whinge, and turn up in Panto in a few years.
I think he's wrong about the Meghan Markle thing (on the basis of not that much tbf ), but I don't think "well you're white and well off" is much of a counter-argument either.


----------



## Poot (Jan 21, 2020)

8ball said:


> I think it's a common-or-garden spat that will die down soon enough.  He'll do the odd media thing and gradually fade from view.  Probably turn up on _Spiked_ every so often for a bit of a whinge, and turn up in Panto in a few years.
> I think he's wrong about the Meghan Markle thing (on the basis of not that much tbf ), but I don't think "well you're white and well off" is much of a counter-argument either.


It is an argument if the person making it is a woman of colour who knows what she is talking about and is addressing a race issue. I dont see how you could think otherwise tbh.


----------



## Sue (Jan 21, 2020)

Count Cuckula said:


> Those woke women must be so gutted.


Wtf is a 'woke woman'? Seem to have missed the memo...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 21, 2020)

editor said:


> Oh wait, he's off again. This was published one hour ago. What a fucking plum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, because one Sikh soldier in a predominantly white film should be seen as _so _diverse.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 21, 2020)

Sue said:


> Wtf is a 'woke woman'? Seem to have missed the memo...


"Woke" means aware/awake to current social issues.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 21, 2020)

8ball said:


> I think it's a common-or-garden spat that will die down soon enough.  He'll do the odd media thing and gradually fade from view.  Probably turn up on _Spiked_ every so often for a bit of a whinge, and turn up in Panto in a few years.
> I think he's wrong about the Meghan Markle thing (on the basis of not that much tbf ), but I don't think "well you're white and well off" is much of a counter-argument either.


The 1917 comment, however, clears things up. It leaves us in no doubt as to whether or not he is indeed a stupid, hateful racist cunt.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

Poot said:


> It is an argument if the person making it is a woman of colour who knows what she is talking about and is addressing a race issue. I dont see how you could think otherwise tbh.



No, it's still not an argument.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> The 1917 comment, however, clears things up. It leaves us in no doubt as to whether or not he is indeed a stupid, hateful racist cunt.


And one that is going to be repeatedly handed the oxygen of mainstream publicity because that's what their readers want to read. We're going fucking backwards.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> The 1917 comment, however, clears things up. It leaves us in no doubt as to whether or not he is indeed a stupid, hateful racist cunt.



I'm not even sure what he's going on about there.  Is it that there wouldn't really have been a Sikh soldier doing what they were doing in the film, and he's saying they had some kind of quota to meet?


----------



## Poot (Jan 21, 2020)

8ball said:


> No, it's still not an argument.


I disagree. Being privilleged and white and arguing about whether something is racist shows absolutely no self awareness. Maybe he could learn something but no, he knew best.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 21, 2020)

I was unaware of this twat 'till the this here. But his lack of self awareness is stunning in that qt clip and now the casting in a film aint to his liking! His music is hilarious and should really be on the bandwidths thread. Is his acting any good? Seems like he's the very definition of nepotistic privileged white middle aged male tosspot.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 21, 2020)

8ball said:


> I'm not even sure what he's going on about there.  Is it that there wouldn't really have been a Sikh soldier doing what they were doing in the film, and he's saying they had some kind of quota to meet?


The quota thing, I think. Plus, of course, he has a 'white is default' setting in his brain that he isn't even aware of.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 21, 2020)

is his sister not married to the guy from the crystal maze and it crowd


his career must be really in the shitter if he got to go to these lengths to try and get media coverage.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2020)

8ball said:


> I'm not even sure what he's going on about there.  Is it that there wouldn't really have been a Sikh soldier doing what they were doing in the film, and he's saying they had some kind of quota to meet?


i doubt that there would have been a sikh soldier as is depicted in the film in the events it's based on. however, i like most people can differentiate between what i believe to have happened (and of course i may be wrong) and how it is shown on screen. it's become common to include bame actors in historical productions when at the time of the events dramatised bame people may not have been present. that's something for the 'everything should be 100% accurate' people to argue about. it's just how things are done now and whether or not it is accurate it really doesn't seem to be to be racist in the least. i can't help feeling that by revealing his feelings as he has done, laurence fox is not acting in his own best interests.


----------



## MrSki (Jan 21, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> The quota thing, I think. Plus, of course, he has a 'white is default' setting in his brain that he isn't even aware of.


One sixth of the British infantry in 1917 were from the Indian subcontinent so really there is probably under representation.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 21, 2020)

Manter said:


> white people need to shut up and listen



This should be a worldwide billboard campaign.....


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

Poot said:


> I disagree. Being privilleged and white and arguing about whether something is racist shows absolutely no self awareness.



He can have an opinion about whether something is racially motivated if he wants.  His privileged background (and his "white default" setting, which I think we all have) is likely to influence that, but it's not something to dismiss him instantly for.  I think what made the questioner bristle was his "lovely, cuddly country" comment, to be fair, when then led to a bit of an escalation.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 21, 2020)

MrSki said:


> One sixth of the British infantry in 1917 were from the India so really there is probably under representation.


Yep. But we've had decades of period-drama film-making in which black people didn't exist in Britain before about 1962. So racist morons like him get all confused and distracted when they start appearing.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

Nanker Phelge said:


> This should be a worldwide billboard campaign.....



Shut it, whitey.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2020)

./


----------



## MrSki (Jan 21, 2020)

From another racist.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Yep. But we've had decades of period-drama film-making in which black people didn't exist in Britain before about 1962. So racist morons like him get all confused and distracted when they start appearing.



Wasn't it (allegedly, according to him), about whether they would have been in the same regiment?
Anyway, it's a barking argument that it would have thrown him off his stride.

God knows how he'll manage next season as Widow Twanky.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> The 1917 comment, however, clears things up. It leaves us in no doubt as to whether or not he is indeed a stupid, hateful racist cunt.


Extremely stupid and ignorant 



> Approximately 1.3 million Indian soldiers served in World War One, and over 74,000 of them lost their lives.
> 
> It was Indian jawans (junior soldiers) who stopped the German advance at Ypres in the autumn of 1914, soon after the war broke out, while the British were still recruiting and training their own forces. Hundreds were killed in a gallant but futile engagement at Neuve Chappelle. More than 1,000 of them died at Gallipoli, thanks to Churchill's folly. Nearly 700,000 Indian sepoys (infantry privates) fought in Mesopotamia against the Ottoman Empire, Germany's ally, many of them Indian Muslims taking up arms against their co-religionists in defence of the British Empire.











						Why the Indian soldiers of WW1 were forgotten
					

Only now are the sacrifices made by thousands of Indians who lost their lives in WW1 beginning to be remembered, writes Shashi Tharoor.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				






"Sikhs singing religious chants in a ramshackle French barn, while away from the front-lines. Men of the Islamic, Hindu and Sikh faiths all fought for the British Empire in its war against the Kaiser.  "


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2020)

MrSki said:


> From another racist.


he sounds half-cut there


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 21, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> he sounds half-cut there




tbf, most of his output was when he was ripped


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 21, 2020)

8ball said:


> His privileged background (and his* "white default" setting, which I think we all have*) is likely to influence that, but it's not something to dismiss him instantly for.


Not sure I agree with that, but either way, the point here is that he is entirely unaware that he has such a thing, or probably that such a thing can exist.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Not sure I agree with that, but either way, the point here is that he is entirely unaware that he has such a thing, or probably that such a thing can exist.



Well, by "all" I'm kind of talking about people living in the UK whose family has been mostly in this country for a few generations*.  
You certainly don't have to be white to have it.

*- barring exceptions I haven't thought of


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 21, 2020)

8ball said:


> Well, by "all" I'm kind of talking about people living in the UK whose family has been mostly in this country for a few generations*.
> You certainly don't have to be white to have it.
> 
> *- barring exceptions I haven't thought of


I think it depends where you grew up and how old you are. I do think such a thing is a legacy of my upbringing, but I wouldn't confidently say that a white person a generation younger than me growing up in, say, South London would have it. From what evidence I've seen. Anyhoo, main point with this clown is that he has it but doesn't know he has it, which is part of what makes him a dangerous idiot.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I think it depends where you grew up and how old you are. I do think such a thing is a legacy of my upbringing, but I wouldn't confidently say that a white person a generation younger than me growing up in, say, South London would have it. From what evidence I've seen. Anyhoo, main point with this clown is that he has it but doesn't know he has it, which is part of what makes him a dangerous idiot.



I think there's something to that when it comes to very multicultural areas.
I'm from a mixed race family from a very 'white' rural area, and there is a strong sense that being white is... desirable, not 'aberrant', "normal" etc.  
My Mum has always had a very strong sense that me and my sister should conform and not raise hackles and I think there is a link to her experiences of racism in previous decades, when a lot of things were a lot worse.  It's kind of about keeping your head down.


----------



## Hollis (Jan 21, 2020)

Sikh cavalry on the Somme 1916


----------



## treelover (Jan 21, 2020)

chilango said:


> You only have to dig superficially into his background to see dynastial nepotism across his family and stench of inherited privilege clearing his (and his family's) path.



An ancestor invented the boiler flu.


----------



## treelover (Jan 21, 2020)

Interesting that this thread has and will take off much more than the 'Hostile environment for the disabled and sick' has in weeks.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2020)

treelover said:


> Interesting that this threas has and will take off much more than the 'Hostile environment for the disabled and sick' has in weeks.


will you change the sodding record?


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

treelover said:


> An ancestor invented the boiler flu.



My boiler caught that last winter and was in bed for a week.  Thought I was going to freeze to death.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

treelover said:


> Interesting that this threas has and will take off much more than the 'Hostile environment for the disabled and sick' has in weeks.



Minus 150 virtue points for everyone except you.


----------



## treelover (Jan 21, 2020)

editor said:


> 60 posts in 13 hours suggest your personal opinion is out of step and some people do want to talk about this dollop of right wing shit. Anyway, you've made your point now. If the topic is of no interest to you, there is no need for you to post on this thread again.




see my last post, the culture wars, imported from the U.S are now clearly here, and much of the left are spending most of their time fighting them. I have just had the most appalling PIP interview, interogated like a criminal, shown no compassion whatsover, and likely to lose hundreds of pounds a month, and looking around for allies on the left,  at next LP CLP i  am going to ask the audience do they know where the Atos/Capita testing centres are, the name and presence strike horror in disabled and sick people, i expect most won't have a clue, yet these places and staff have dominion over the former's lives. The Hostile Environment for Disabled, etc, has already disappeared from the front page.

Forgive me if I don't see this individual as a key priority at the moment.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 21, 2020)

I quite liked him on Lewis and he was funny on celebrity Gogglebox. But that 1917 comment is hilariously bad. I mean, we all share our uninformed opinions here, but I think if I were taking to an actual newspaper I'd make an effort to learn about the thing I was talking about. It's not even as if you have to look far, since many of the articles about 1917 have explained that yes, there were a lot of people from the Indian subcontinent in WWI. 

And what a twisted usage of "institutional racism." I suspect he went for a role in the movie, didn't get it, and now feels like a victim.


----------



## xenon (Jan 21, 2020)

editor said:


> Oh wait, he's off again. This was published one hour ago. What a fucking plum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know who this dozy bigoted prick is, the story has passed me by. But he's just making himself look stupid here as well. There were loads of Indian soldiers in the Great War. I knew this already but visiting the grave of my great grand father in Normandy last year. A relative read out a few other names on crosses, too. Some wer Indian sounding.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 21, 2020)

Sue said:


> Wtf is a 'woke woman'? Seem to have missed the memo...



In this context it generally seems to mean 'any woman likely to object to me treating her like shit'.

/Mansplaining


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2020)

treelover said:


> see my last post, the culture wars, imported from the U.S are now clearly here, and much of the left are spending most of their time fighting them. I have just had the most appalling PIP interview, interogated like a criminal, shown no compassion whatsover, and likely to lose hundreds of pounds a month, and looking around for allies on the left,  at next LP CLP i  am going to ask the audience do they know where the Atos/Capita testing centres are, the name and presence strike horror in disabled and sick people, i expect most won't have a clue, yet these places and staff have dominion over the former's lives. The Hostile Environment for Disabled, etc, has already disappeared from the front page.
> 
> Forgive me if I don't see this individual as a key priority at the moment.


forgive me for pointing out the obvious but the disabled and sick weren't doing really well under labour, see eg from 2002


treelover said:


> *WAKE UP, Blair to declare war on the disabled/the unemployed/single parents*
> 
> i found this article on indymedia uk, and i agree with most of the posters sentiments, further, this is a bad time to be unemployed, disabled/single parent, council house tenants etc
> 
> ...


----------



## two sheds (Jan 21, 2020)

treelover said:


> I have just had the most appalling PIP interview, interogated like a criminal, shown no compassion whatsover, and likely to lose hundreds of pounds a month, and looking around for allies on the left,



you may be better stressing this above and asking for help rather than trying to make people feel ignorant/guilty with this:  



> at next LP CLP i  am going to ask the audience do they know where the Atos/Capita testing centres are, the name and presence strike horror in disabled and sick people, i expect most won't have a clue, yet these places and staff have dominion over the former's lives.



good luck though


----------



## treelover (Jan 21, 2020)

two sheds said:


> you may be better stressing this above and asking for help rather than trying to make people feel ignorant/guilty with this:
> 
> 
> 
> good luck though



the thing is, these centres should be known, and there should have been many responses by now.

anyway, won't add anymore.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jan 21, 2020)

Wow shows how out of touch with celebrities I am, I just thought he was the posh bloke actor who was married to billie piper. Drat i liked lewis.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2020)

treelover said:


> the thing is, these centres should be known, and there should have been many responses by now.
> 
> anyway, won't add anymore.


these centres are known, easily found on the internet


----------



## klang (Jan 21, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> ./


no need to point out that you are about to take a slash.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

treelover said:


> see my last post, the culture wars, imported from the U.S are now clearly here, and much of the left are spending most of their time fighting them. I have just had the most appalling PIP interview, interogated like a criminal, shown no compassion whatsover, and likely to lose hundreds of pounds a month, and looking around for allies on the left,  at next LP CLP i  am going to ask the audience do they know where the Atos/Capita testing centres are, the name and presence strike horror in disabled and sick people, i expect most won't have a clue, yet these places and staff have dominion over the former's lives. The Hostile Environment for Disabled, etc, has already disappeared from the front page.
> 
> Forgive me if I don't see this individual as a key priority at the moment.



<that was a "solidarity like" - not an "I like it that this has happened"  > 

And yes, millions of hours being wasted on bollocks culture wars.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 21, 2020)

Hold on - this guy is being boosted by the BBC and assorted papers, thrown in our face if we want to engage with any general media environment at all. It's a deliberate move. It's not the fault of people taking the piss out of him on Twitter that he's getting publicity.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 21, 2020)

8ball said:


> His privileged background is... not something to dismiss him instantly for



I completely disagree with this viewpoint tbh


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 21, 2020)

treelover said:


> I have just had the most appalling PIP interview, interogated like a criminal, shown no compassion whatsover, and likely to lose hundreds of pounds a month, and looking around for allies on the left,  at next LP CLP i  am going to ask the audience do they know where the Atos/Capita testing centres are, the name and presence strike horror in disabled and sick people, i expect most won't have a clue, yet these places and staff have dominion over the former's lives. The Hostile Environment for Disabled, etc, has already disappeared from the front page.



Sorry to hear that mate


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Hold on - this guy is being boosted by the BBC and assorted papers, thrown in our face if we want to engage with any general media environment at all. Its a deliberate move. It's not the fault of people taking the piss out of him on Twitter that he's getting publicity.



It's a feedback loop between the two.  Twitter spats make MSM copy, who then follow him around looking for more numptyism to get more Twitter spats started.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> I completely disagree with this viewpoint tbh



Give me your financial details so I can look for someone much poorer than you, then I can check with them about the validity or otherwise of your viewpoint.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Hold on - this guy is being boosted by the BBC and assorted papers, thrown in our face if we want to engage with any general media environment at all. It's a deliberate move. It's not the fault of people taking the piss out of him on Twitter that he's getting publicity.


Exactly. The talk and_ bant_z on social media is not important: the fact that he's been actively promoted and given column inches by the mainstream media is, and that's what makes this a topic worth discussing.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

editor said:


> Exactly. The talk and_ bant_z on social media is not important: the fact that he's been actively promoted and given column inches by the mainstream media is, and that's what makes this is topic worth discussing.



That seems like a much wider 'why is the media so shit?' megathread.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 21, 2020)

8ball said:


> It's a feedback loop between the two.  Twitter spats make MSM copy, who then follow him around looking for more numptyism to get more Twitter spats started.


The point is the blaming of people who are responding to this for him being publicised at all. What are you going to do? "BBC pushes racist" - you can ignore it, in which case they will keep pushing the racist because "he reflects the general mood"; you can take the piss, in which case they will keep pushing the racist because "he's controversial". They want to push the racist and they will do it whatever. We've seen this in endless other contexts.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 21, 2020)

8ball said:


> Give me your financial details so I can look for someone much poorer than you, then I can check with them about the validity or otherwise of your viewpoint.



Wealth and class not really same thing though and posh people from public schools are socially blind. I'd listen to some posh lad about maths or something, they might know what they are talking about, but their social understanding nah


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2020)

8ball said:


> That seems like a much wider 'why is the media so shit?' megathread.


No it's not. It's about asking why the mainstream press pushing this particular guy and his odious views.  To me, it's a sign of how such racist viewpoints (and reinvention of the past _a la Trump_) are now becoming acceptable and this guy - because of his background, name and privilege - is seen as someone worth listening to.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 21, 2020)

I mean, christ, let us tell awful people that we can't help but see to fuck off.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I mean, christ, let us tell awful people that we can't help but see to fuck off.


I have to say I found it odd how some people here were so quick to try and repeatedly close down all debate and discussion when Fox - and what he stands for - is clearly a discussion worth having - even if it's just to call him a cunt.


----------



## Azrael (Jan 21, 2020)

8ball said:


> Wasn't it (allegedly, according to him), about whether they would have been in the same regiment?
> Anyway, it's a barking argument that it would have thrown him off his stride.
> 
> God knows how he'll manage next season as Widow Twanky.


Little interest in Milo 5.0, but plenty in India and her peoples. Besides officers, don't know of any colour-bar in British Army regiments in WWI (and the officers bar was itself broken), so a Sikh soldier could certainly have been serving in the trenches outside an Indian regiment. Haven't been able to find an example of a Sikh infantryman serving in a WWI home regiment (have looked before, would be grateful if anyone has one), but there's examples from WW2 -- famously Mohinder Singh Pujji, R.A.F. fighter pilot awarded the DFC -- so if Fox has a sincere concern for historical accuracy*, he can chill.

* stop howling at the back!


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Wealth and class not really same thing though and posh people from public schools are socially blind. I'd listen to some posh lad about maths or something, they might know what they are talking about, but their social understanding nah



That's not really my experience.  As an overall trend that leads to stereotypes it has enough examples to keep it going, but I've met very aware types from public schools and the converse.  If you think signifiers such as class/race/etc. are enough to make instant judgments about people, I guess that's your lookout (not that you chose anything other than class in this example).


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

editor said:


> I have to say I found it odd how some people here were so quick to try and repeatedly close down all debate and discussion when Fox - and what he stands for - is clearly a discussion worth having - even if it's just to call him a cunt.



Calling him a cunt isn't a discussion of anything.  Have a hate thread if you like, though (he does seem pretty cunty tbf).


----------



## MrSki (Jan 21, 2020)

editor said:


> No it's not. It's about asking why the mainstream press pushing this particular guy and his odious views.  To me, it's a sign of how such racist viewpoints (and reinvention of the past _a la Trump_) are now becoming acceptable and this guy - because of his background, name and privilege - is seen as someone worth listening to.


Just seen it advertised that he is on with Piers (Cuntchops) Morgan on GMB in the morning so he is certainly seen as hot property in the media since last Thursday's QT appearance.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Just seen it advertised that he is on with Piers (Cuntchops) Morgan on GMB in the morning so he is certainly seen as hot property in the media since last Thursday's QT appearance.



Round and round it goes.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 21, 2020)

There is no "round and round", it's a straight line. Racist goes on QT then goes on GMB.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 21, 2020)

settle on a straight line with a positive feedback loop?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 21, 2020)

8ball said:


> signifiers such as class/race/etc



One of these is not like the other


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

two sheds said:


> settle on a straight line with a positive feedback loop?


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> One of these is not like the other



Incredibly so!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 21, 2020)

two sheds said:


> settle on a straight line with a positive feedback loop?


no


----------



## two sheds (Jan 21, 2020)

I suppose round and round with a straight line positive feedback loop is out of the question


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 21, 2020)

"it's your fault that this racist cunt is being thrown in your face, because you reacted when he was thrown in your face"


----------



## souljacker (Jan 21, 2020)

I don't understand how the standout thing he got from the critically acclaimed, Oscar nominated, gritty WW1 movie 1917, is that there was a Sikh lad in it.


----------



## maomao (Jan 21, 2020)

'let's not give him the oxygen of publicity'

He already has the oxygen of publicity. Let's try just not giving him oxygen.


----------



## maomao (Jan 21, 2020)

It's like when people tell you not to react to Clarkson and Hopkins because 'that's what they want'. That's not what they want at all. They want their terrible opinions normalised. We should absolutely react with horror to horrible people saying horrific things.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

souljacker said:


> I don't understand how the standout thing he got from the critically acclaimed, Oscar nominated, gritty WW1 movie 1917, is that there was a Sikh lad in it.



Is it any good?


----------



## souljacker (Jan 21, 2020)

8ball said:


> Is it any good?



I've not seen it. It's supposed to be fab. As long as you can deal with the occasional turban, you should love it.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

souljacker said:


> I've not seen it. It's supposed to be fab. As long as you can deal with the occasional turban, you should love it.



I dunno, sounds a little confusing...


----------



## souljacker (Jan 21, 2020)

8ball said:


> I dunno, sounds a little confusing...



You'll be fine. Go for it.

I won't. I fucking hate cinemas.


----------



## maomao (Jan 21, 2020)

souljacker said:


> You'll be fine. Go for it.
> 
> I won't. I fucking hate cinemas.


It's on Pirate Bay. A screener not a pit cam. Apparently.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 21, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Who is he?


Was about to ask the same question. Some non entity posh boy actor desperate to be noticed from what I can gather?


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

SpineyNorman said:


> Was about to ask the same question. Some non entity posh boy actor desperate to be noticed from what I can gather?



Not to be drawn on this, but there’s all this stuff about something he said about that film 1917, so I assumed he was in it, hence him being on QT and the resultant bollocks.

He wasn’t even it! 
WTF! 

Why 1917?
Why him?
Why now? 

And why hasn’t anyone been able to reach Charlie Boorman?

And fucking magnets, how do they work?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 21, 2020)

8ball said:


> And fucking magnets, how do they work?


Little goblins suckling really hard makes them stick together I think


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 21, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> Twat seems pleased with all the attention, he's posted this




6 million?


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 21, 2020)

editor said:


> No it's not. It's about asking why the mainstream press pushing this particular guy and his odious views.  To me, it's a sign of how such racist viewpoints (and reinvention of the past _a la Trump_) are now becoming acceptable and this guy - because of his background, name and privilege - is seen as someone worth listening to.



Are his racist views and racist mates more or less racist than Corbyns?


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Are his racist views and racist mates more or less racist than Corbyns?



Oh for fuck’s sake, what’s Corbyn done now?


----------



## weltweit (Jan 21, 2020)

Who, what and why on earth?


----------



## emanymton (Jan 21, 2020)

SpineyNorman said:


> Was about to ask the same question. Some non entity posh boy actor desperate to be noticed from what I can gather?


Are there any actors under the age if 50 who are not posh?


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

emanymton said:


> Are there any actors under the age if 50 who are not posh?



Paddy Considine!

<quite proud of that -had to rack my brains>


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 21, 2020)

emanymton said:


> Are there any actors under the age if 50 who are not posh?


Struggling to think of any. How old is Danny dyer?


----------



## emanymton (Jan 21, 2020)

SpineyNorman said:


> Struggling to think of any. How old is Danny dyer?


42 apparently but does he really count as an actor or just a cunt.


----------



## emanymton (Jan 21, 2020)

8ball said:


> Paddy Considine!
> 
> <quite proud of that -had to rack my brains>


Never heard of him.


----------



## emanymton (Jan 21, 2020)

Only ones I can think of are Idris Elba and John Boyega. I think the fact they happen to be black probably says something damming about society.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 21, 2020)

emanymton said:


> Are there any actors under the age if 50 who are not posh?


Stephen Graham, 46.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 21, 2020)

emanymton said:


> Are there any actors under the age if 50 who are not posh?



Jodie Comer, John Boyega, Maxine Peake, Jack O'Connell.....there's a few, but it's only a few.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 21, 2020)

Colm Meaney and Patrick Steward


----------



## Smoking kills (Jan 21, 2020)

Michael Caine.


----------



## Celyn (Jan 21, 2020)

Smoking kills said:


> Michael Caine.


Under 50?


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Reno (Jan 21, 2020)

There are a few more like Anne-Marie Duff, James McAvoy, Dev Patel and Daniel Kaluuya, but the main reason why there are so few working class actors now is because studying acting somewhere like RADA is expensive, it’s like going to university. It’s a matter of cutting grants, etc, which older working class actors still benefited from. . On the whole a classical acting training is still required here and it gives British actors a versatility US actors often lack. That’s why you see so many British actors getting cast in US movies and TV.









						Why does British theatre leave working-class actors waiting in the wings?
					

Poorer drama students face an uphill struggle, with funding cuts and rising fees. But British theatre may be the loser unless more actors from a range of backgrounds take centre stage




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 21, 2020)

At least some of the this is England actors were definitely not posh and can't be 50 yet. One was in the same class at school as my ex's daughter.


----------



## rekil (Jan 21, 2020)

Barry Keoghan. I think he has about one million pfwc points.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 21, 2020)

james mcavoy ...


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 21, 2020)

8ball said:


> Oh for fuck’s sake, what’s Corbyn done now?



Helped lay the ground work for the stuff this thread is about.


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 21, 2020)

Tim Roth wasn’t a posho was he?


----------



## Marty1 (Jan 21, 2020)

editor said:


> I think this guy is going to keep on being a _bellend exemplar_, so let's give him a thread where we can paste up his privileged stupidity and racism as it unfurls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The video is 27mins long, can you provide a brief summary?


----------



## Reno (Jan 21, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> The video is 27mins long, can you provide a brief summary?


He’s being an entitled cunt.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 21, 2020)

whats is your take on Mr Fox Marty1?


----------



## Marty1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> whats is your take on Mr Fox Marty1?



Who the hell is he? / Is he worth finding out about?


----------



## xenon (Jan 21, 2020)

maomao said:


> It's like when people tell you not to react to Clarkson and Hopkins because 'that's what they want'. That's not what they want at all. They want their terrible opinions normalised. We should absolutely react with horror to horrible people saying horrific things.


Not even that. They like the money and attentionb that saying obnoxious things garners them. Were their views normal, they'd be nobodies. Of course there are thousands of equaly as obnoxious, if often funnier or smarter twats around the place but so it goes.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 21, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Who the hell is he? / Is he worth finding out about?



why post on a thread about the fella if he is not of interest?


----------



## rekil (Jan 21, 2020)

He is slime. Like you you cunt.


----------



## Marty1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> why post on a thread about the fella if he is not of interest?



I might be but a brief summary of the 27min video would be appreciated.


----------



## Reno (Jan 21, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Tim Roth wasn’t a posho was he?


He comes from a middle class background and is almost 60 now. A lot of actors come from a background that is middle class rather than "posh". Laurence Fox comes from an acting dynasty, is the son of a British movie star and therefore had  a more privileged background than most.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 21, 2020)

a good summary of your own views would be appreciated.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2020)

8ball said:


> Calling him a cunt isn't a discussion of anything.  Have a hate thread if you like, though (he does seem pretty cunty tbf).


Expressing an opinion is at least better than constantly trying to close the entire discussion down on the grounds what it wasn't newsworthy enough.


Marty1 said:


> The video is 27mins long, can you provide a brief summary?


Unlike the random right wing shit you pollute ongoing threads with, this video is very relevant to the topic and so needs no precis.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

Nurse!


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Who the hell is he? / Is he worth finding out about?


Read the fucking thread you're already contributing to. I'm sure you'll love him.


----------



## Marty1 (Jan 21, 2020)

editor said:


> Read the fucking thread you're already contributing to. I'm sure you'll love him.



Ok then, I’ll give your video a go, probably on one of my days off work as I’m currently knackered.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 21, 2020)

Fox, from a media/social media bubble perspective, is perfect.

The ideal counterpoint to the other subculture of left/liberal culture war fighters.

As the inevitably escalating war unfolds the issues that the two sides squabble over can be safely dispatched/overlooked/undermined and trivialised.

Well done to all those involved....


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Ok then, I’ll give your video a go, probably on one of my days off work as I’m currently knackered.


Nobody gives a shit. If you have nothing relevant to contribute to this thread, please go away quickly. And it's not 'my' video.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 21, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Fox, from a media/social media bubble perspective, is perfect.
> 
> The ideal counterpoint to the other subculture of left/liberal culture war fighters.
> 
> ...



banhammer please


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 21, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> banhammer please



what?


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 21, 2020)

what?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 21, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> what?



Do you have anything to say about anything, or do you just limit yourself to this type of shit?


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 21, 2020)

Depends


why is he prefect?


----------



## Reno (Jan 21, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> Depends
> 
> 
> why is he prefect?


You do seem drunk or stoned, to be quite honest.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 21, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> Depends
> 
> 
> why is he prefect?




1. Two growing and increasingly vile irrelevant groups are engaged in a pointless ‘culture war’ - , emptied out of politics, agency and meaning’ but increasingly pulling others into its orbit. 
2. On one side are the liberal left. Small in actual number, but heavily over represented in the media, academia etc with a politics barfed up/synthesised from the decline of organised labour and the ideological collapse on the left which has accompanied economic liberalisation.
3. On the other side are the alt right barfed up from a similar class milieu. A rag bag of localists, libertarians, paleoconservatives, right-wing populists, secular conservatives, and white nationalists specifically intent on engaging the above category.
4. Fox is an important new embodiment of the above category. A human face. Posh. Recognisable. Charismatic. A gathering presence.

Both sides militate against serious political organisation, or any real confrontation with the powerful forces that actually dominate our society. Both sides insistence on mediating/controlling  language etc is fundamentally disabling.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 21, 2020)

Seems to have impressed the singer of some band or other on Facebook today. They genuinely think Fox has made a good point well. "Spot on!"


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 21, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Seems to have impressed the singer of some band or other on Facebook today. They genuinely think Fox has made a good point well. "Spot on!"



Precisely. He’s a magnet. A recruiter to the war. A new embodiment for shite politics. If you are into useless lazy explanations for the state of things but don’t like Lily Allen well how about Fox etc


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 21, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Ok then, I’ll give your video a go, probably on one of my days off work as I’m currently knackered.




its a youtube special run by a greying ex kipper ( new culture forum)  who has the arse about most things & they discuss political correctness gone mad- Larry is fed proto racist/ sexist tropes to which he eagerly responds and for eg calls out the hypocracy of black actors getting a leg up whilst he has no discernable source of income. its utter shit.If you enjoy rod liddle and the the spectator, you will fucking love it


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

8ball said:


> Nurse!



Sorry, man - shitty thing to say.

<before anyone does the obvious, that was meant to be for editor, not for myself>


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

editor said:


> Read the fucking thread you're already contributing to. I'm sure you'll love him.



Tbf I think Marty has a point.  It's a bit of a mystery why we're paying this guy so much attention.
I thought he was in that big film that just came out, but it's like he's just this guy from an ITV drama spin-off a really long time ago.  I know at our age time gets a little sketchy, but it _was_ really quite long ago.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jan 21, 2020)

8ball said:


> Sorry, man - shitty thing to say.
> 
> <before anyone does the obvious, that was meant to be for editor, not for myself>


I laughed. Just seemed such a daft call.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 21, 2020)

Great to see the modern fashion of conflating disagreement/different viewpoint with silencing in full effect here.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

UrbaneFox said:


> I laughed. Just seemed such a daft call.



Well, I don't think insultingthis Fox guy on a little corner of the Internet (great as it is), that he'll never see, is of much use.  I wouldn't expect editor to approve of such dodgy stuff anyway.  I think the wider discussion of how we got to obediently giving our free time to such distractions might be a more productive conversation.

They say jump we say 'how high'?


----------



## xenon (Jan 21, 2020)

8ball said:


> Sorry, man - shitty thing to say.
> 
> <before anyone does the obvious, that was meant to be for editor, not for myself>



he was on question time apparently. I don’t know I haven’t seen it. and on the back of that, doing the usual circuit. That’s legitimate to discuss.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 21, 2020)

Smokeandsteam 



> 4. Fox is an important new embodiment of the above category. A human face. Posh. Recognisable. Charismatic. A gathering presence.



Oh hell no.

He's a mediocre actor/singer & song writer who's been doing the rounds of breakfast TV for years, pimping his divorce from BIlly Piper and getting nowhere. Because, well he's not that memorable/good.

He's one of many privileged kids of rich luvvies who had opportunity but got expelled from private school, drifted doing whatever, used nepotism to get into RADA and still feels hard done by.

This 20 minutes of fame comes because he's happy to be the latest, revisionist, cartoon, old colonial in a younger body, panderer to White-Supremacists. Rent-A-Gob...happy to take the spotlight by being a grade A, ill-informed,fucking offensive arsehole.

He has the charisma of a maggot-ridden chicken leg.

Hardly anyone recognised him before 3 days ago.

The gathered presence is because he has aligned himself with  the other pathetic cunts like him. Granted, they number a few.


----------



## xenon (Jan 21, 2020)

Quoted wrong post but you know what I mean.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Great to see the modern fashion of conflating disagreement/different viewpoint with silencing in full effect here.



I can see how people can _feel_ shut down sometimes, but the sting of having a viewpoint challenged isn't the same as being threatened in the way that a lot of people (especially women -see gamergate etc) get totally monstered on the Internet, and I'm not convinced about counter-monstering being the best way forward.

 I can disagree with you - it doesn't mean I hate you, and my disagreement doesn't negate you.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

xenon said:


> he was on question time apparently. I don’t know I haven’t seen it. and on the back of that, doing the usual circuit. That’s legitimate to discuss.



Yeah.  I'm just not sure why.  I thought he must have been in 1917, but I seem to be mistaken on that count.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 21, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> Smokeandsteam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's someone to be pointed at and laughed at. I'd never heard of him until this thread. Let him crack on with his absurd nonsense tbh. Yes, the fact he gets gigs like question time is a very poor reflection of the BBC, but that's been true for years now. Their absurd idea of 'balance'. Possibly the greatest effect of his latest idiocy is that more people now know about the Sikhs who fought in WW1.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He's someone to be pointed at and laughed at. I'd never heard of him until this thread. Let him crack on with his absurd nonsense tbh. Yes, the fact he gets gigs like question time is a very poor reflection of the BBC, but that's been true for years now. Their absurd idea of 'balance'. Possibly the greatest effect of his latest idiocy is that more people now know about the Sikhs who fought in WW1.



I still quite can't fathom his point there.  Taken in full context, he did actually acknowledge that the soldiers concerned actually existed.  

Maybe historical accuracy should be playing second fiddle to the idea of momentarily surprising a few people in your audience.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 21, 2020)

editor said:


> 60 posts in 13 hours suggest your personal opinion is out of step and some people do want to talk about this dollop of right wing shit. Anyway, you've made your point now. If the topic is of no interest to you, there is no need for you to post on this thread again.


Bit strong no?


----------



## Reno (Jan 21, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> Smokeandsteam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is primarily a London stage actor and while I haven’t seen him on stage myself, by all accounts he is good at his job. Please don’t take that as an excuse for his repugnant views, but it’s often a convenient narrative that artists who are awful people can’t really posses any talent. I’ve known enough actors to have learned that acting talent and a pleasant personality don’t necessarily go together.

He certainly didn’t charm me in his Question Time appearance but to right wingers he may we’ll embody all that has been claimed in that post. It wasn’t meant as an endorsement but to deny horrible people any talents is to underestimate their power.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

Reno said:


> He is primarily a London stage actor and while I haven’t seen him on stage myself, by all accounts he is good at his job. Please don’t take that as an excuse for his repugnant views, but it’s often a convenient narrative that artists who are awful people can’t really posses any talent. I’ve known enough actors to have learned that acting talent and a pleasant personality don’t necessarily go together.
> 
> He certainly didn’t charm me in his Question Time appearance but to right wingers he may we’ll embody all that has been claimed in that post. It wasn’t meant as an endorsement but to deny horrible people any qualities is to underestimate their power.



The old 'halo effect', innit?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 21, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Possibly the greatest effect of his latest idiocy is that more people now know about the Sikhs who fought in WW1.



Twitter tells me he hasn't had the balls to engage or defend getting his arse well and truly handed back to him on this point. Hopefully we''ll get a bit more winter sunshine over the next few weeks and he'll dry back up. Chances are Piss Morgan will platform him just in case though.  The best insult i've seen today described him as a 'vagina dehydrator'


----------



## two sheds (Jan 21, 2020)

I wonder what he thinks of Windrush 

ah he doesn't


----------



## TopCat (Jan 21, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> yer man's had one vaguely leading role in a programme which many people aren't aware of. what he says may make the news but tbh so much other utter bollocks fills the pages of the press these days just because something's reported doesn't make it interesting. and surely among the criteria of what we share is that it should be interesting: and ideally entertaining. and this is neither.


Never heard of the bloke before this me.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 21, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I wonder what he thinks of Windrush
> 
> ah he doesn't


But pimps the very existence of his Mixed ethnicity relatives as evidence of his 'tolerance'. Says it all IMO.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> Twitter tells me he hasn't had the balls to engage or defend getting his arse well and truly handed back to him on this point. Hopefully we''ll get a bit more winter sunshine over the next few weeks and he'll dry back up. Chances are Piss Morgan will platform him just in case though.  The best insult i've seen today described him as a 'vagina dehydrator'



He did know, at least at the time of making his comments (I'm amazed he didn't know before). Which just makes the whole thing weirder.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 21, 2020)

8ball said:


> He did know, at least at the time of making his comments (I'm amazed he didn't know before). Which just makes the whole thing weirder.


Contrivved. A career move. He's calling people 'cucks' today too.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 21, 2020)

In his tv series he comes across as the 'woke' detective who goes off to work in eastern european country in his holiday to paint some deserving christian wall or other 

turns out to be a right wing cunt


----------



## TopCat (Jan 22, 2020)

Sue said:


> Wtf is a 'woke woman'? Seem to have missed the memo...


It's sort of like a liberal. Someone who would never use the n word but would disrupt a scally marrying their daughter. Plus dreadlocks, yoga, and insincere anti capitalism.  See referendum 2016.


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Bit strong no?


I think it was appropriate given the repeated attempts to shut down the debate just because a poster didn't like it.

And I think this _is _a newsworthy thread and the amount of subsequent debate would seem to back that assertion.


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Great to see the modern fashion of conflating disagreement/different viewpoint with silencing in full effect here.


See the beginning of this thread for multiple examples.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 22, 2020)

Mm.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 22, 2020)

Bed for me a way.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 22, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Bed for me a way.



words sentence change gives order of


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jan 22, 2020)

8ball said:


> Well, I don't think insultingthis Fox guy on a little corner of the Internet (great as it is), that he'll never see, is of much use.  I wouldn't expect editor to approve of such dodgy stuff anyway.  I think the wider discussion of how we got to obediently giving our free time to such distractions might be a more productive conversation.
> 
> They say jump we say 'how high'?


We foxes have to stick together.


----------



## Marty1 (Jan 22, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> its a youtube special run by a greying ex kipper ( new culture forum)  who has the arse about most things & they discuss political correctness gone mad- Larry is fed proto racist/ sexist tropes to which he eagerly responds and for eg calls out the hypocracy of black actors getting a leg up whilst he has no discernable source of income. its utter shit.If you enjoy rod liddle and the the spectator, you will fucking love it



Thanks for that, you’ve just saved me 27mins of my life Id never have got back.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 22, 2020)

8ball said:


> Tbf I think Marty has a point.  It's a bit of a mystery why we're paying this guy so much attention.
> I thought he was in that big film that just came out, but it's like he's just this guy from an ITV drama spin-off a really long time ago.  I know at our age time gets a little sketchy, but it _was_ really quite long ago.



Are you thinking of Morse rather than Lewis? It finished at the end of 2015 and is repeated constantly. It's a good show regardless of whether or not he's a twat. 

The mystery is why he was invited on question time, but once he was on there he became newsworthy. 



two sheds said:


> In his tv series he comes across as the 'woke' detective who goes off to work in eastern european country in his holiday to paint some deserving christian wall or other
> 
> turns out to be a right wing cunt



He's meant to be a notably conservative and prudish posh boy who trained as a priest, not woke in the slightest.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 22, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Ok then, I’ll give your video a go, probably on one of my days off work as I’m currently knackered.



Knackered but not woke


----------



## chilango (Jan 22, 2020)

Reno said:


> He is primarily a London stage actor and while I haven’t seen him on stage myself, by all accounts he is good at his job. Please don’t take that as an excuse for his repugnant views, but it’s often a convenient narrative that artists who are awful people can’t really posses any talent. I’ve known enough actors to have learned that acting talent and a pleasant personality don’t necessarily go together.
> 
> He certainly didn’t charm me in his Question Time appearance but to right wingers he may we’ll embody all that has been claimed in that post. It wasn’t meant as an endorsement but to deny horrible people any talents is to underestimate their power.



Maybe he is good at his job, maybe he isn't. I haven't seen any of his work.

But

I suspect that his family and schooling have played a far, far greater role in his career development than any measure of talent.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 22, 2020)

Who was it (Reno?) who predicted Piers Morgan weighing in? Here it is, right on cue, Morgan doing the "I'm not as much of a right wing bastard as those other right wing bastards" thing he's been doing for a while and Laurence Fox saying some astonishingly stupid things. I can't even pick out a quote because it's all awful. 









						Piers Morgan slams Laurence Fox for 'insulting Sikhs' in car crash GMB interview
					

Actor Laurence, 41, landed in hot water once again earlier this week after slamming Oscar-winning director Sam Mendes over his movie 1917 which includes a Sikh soldier




					www.google.com


----------



## Reno (Jan 22, 2020)

chilango said:


> Maybe he is good at his job, maybe he isn't. I haven't seen any of his work.
> 
> But
> 
> I suspect that his family and schooling have played a far, far greater role in his career development than any measure of talent.


Acting families and dynasties are common. If your parents are famous actors it certainly gets you a foot in the door but if you have no talent, your career isn't going far.


----------



## chilango (Jan 22, 2020)

Reno said:


> Acting families and dynasties are common. If your parents are famous actors it certainly gets you a foot in the door but if you have no talent, your career isn't going far.



Perhaps. But talent is not the key factor in the success of the likes of this "thoroughly splendid chap".

i've posted this before, but:



> 67% of British Oscar winners and 42% of British
> BAFTA winners attended an independent school,





> Once an aspiring actor enters the profession, barriers
> for individuals from lower socio-economic backgrounds
> persist. Working class actors report being typecast
> into certain parts and are not able to sustain the long
> ...


----------



## Reno (Jan 22, 2020)

chilango said:


> Perhaps. But talent is not the key factor in the success of the likes of this "thoroughly splendid chap".
> 
> i've posted this before, but:


Thanks for the information, but I already wrote a post on why that is, a couple of pages back. The main reason the same as why most people who go to university come from privileged backgrounds, studying acting is expensive. Even audition for acting schools costs money.


----------



## treelover (Jan 22, 2020)

Reno said:


> There are a few more like Anne-Marie Duff, James McAvoy, Dev Patel and Daniel Kaluuya, but the main reason why there are so few working class actors now is because studying acting somewhere like RADA is expensive, it’s like going to university. It’s a matter of cutting grants, etc, which older working class actors still benefited from. . On the whole a classical acting training is still required here and it gives British actors a versatility US actors often lack. That’s why you see so many British actors getting cast in US movies and TV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The film critic Danny Leigh is big on this, he helped organise the BFI's Working Class Heroes' event


----------



## treelover (Jan 22, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> 1. Two growing and increasingly vile irrelevant groups are engaged in a pointless ‘culture war’ - , emptied out of politics, agency and meaning’ but increasingly pulling others into its orbit.
> 2. On one side are the liberal left. Small in actual number, but heavily over represented in the media, academia etc with a politics barfed up/synthesised from the decline of organised labour and the ideological collapse on the left which has accompanied economic liberalisation.
> 3. On the other side are the alt right barfed up from a similar class milieu. A rag bag of localists, libertarians, paleoconservatives, right-wing populists, secular conservatives, and white nationalists specifically intent on engaging the above category.
> 4. Fox is an important new embodiment of the above category. A human face. Posh. Recognisable. Charismatic. A gathering presence.
> ...



Good job groups like Acorn are growing


----------



## treelover (Jan 22, 2020)

TopCat said:


> It's sort of like a liberal. Someone who would never use the n word but would disrupt a scally marrying their daughter. Plus dreadlocks, yoga, and insincere anti capitalism.  See referendum 2016.




go into any trendy liberal cafe with a notice board, in Sheff, its the Blue Moon, and count how many adverts for tenants say NO DSS>.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 22, 2020)

Everyone looking forward to not knowing who Laurence Fox is again
					

The nation is awash with excitement at the prospect of forgetting all about Laurence Fox.




					newsthump.com


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 22, 2020)

killer b said:


> Dunno, but his other band Beak> are pretty good, do you dig them?


Listening to ">>>" now, after hearing them played on Cillian Murphy's show on 6Music at the weekend. Get a thumbs up from me


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## 8ball (Jan 22, 2020)

This is brilliant.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jan 22, 2020)

8ball said:


> I'm not even sure what he's going on about there.  Is it that there wouldn't really have been a Sikh soldier doing what they were doing in the film, and he's saying they had some kind of quota to meet?



Yes, that's exactly his (historically illiterate) point.


----------



## Azrael (Jan 22, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> [...] Possibly the greatest effect of his latest idiocy is that more people now know about the Sikhs who fought in WW1.


I hope so!

Speaking of which, kicking off about Sikh soldiers is moronic even on his own sordid terms. Not only has the _Mail_ printed an article denouncing him and vigorously defending the Sikhs' war service, but the slippery alt-lite cite the Sikh people as their go-to example of an acceptable immigrant community. The only people cheering him on will be the most repulsive corners of the "ethno-nationalist" swamp. For form's sake I'll assume that's not what he wanted, but tough, he's stuck with it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 23, 2020)

treelover said:


> go into any trendy liberal cafe with a notice board, in Sheff, its the Blue Moon, and count how many adverts for tenants say NO DSS>.



What is a "trendy liberal cafe", just out of curiosity?


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2020)

treelover said:


> go into any trendy liberal cafe with a notice board, in Sheff, its the Blue Moon, and count how many adverts for tenants say NO DSS>.


Could you post up a picture of some of these notice boards in 'trendy liberal cafes' please so we can be awestruck by the proliferation of 'NO DSS' notices? Thanks.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jan 23, 2020)

As someone on benefits who has looked for somewhere to rent the no dss is depressingly widespread, though i was once offered somewhere once if i would pay a bond and four months rent in advance, I didn't take it i found somewhere that only wanted 12 weeks rent in advance on top of the bond.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 23, 2020)

ginger_syn said:


> As someone on benefits who has looked for somewhere to rent the no dss is depressingly widespread, though i was once offered somewhere once if i would pay a bond and four months rent in advance, I didn't take it i found somewhere that only wanted 12 weeks rent in advance on top of the bond.



It is extremely common and creates huge problems for anyone on benefits looking to rent a place, even if they're working. And the outdated phrase "no DSS" is still occasionally used as shorthand for not wanting people on benefits/universal credit if it's a sole landlord or something. 

Hipster cafes, for want of a better word that more suits the current generation, are also a real thing - I live in east London, and there are tons of coffee shops and cafes where nearly every patron is under 40 (though the age is creeping up a bit) and has a certain look, uses their laptops to work on and coffee costs £3.50 a cup. 

And they exist in every major city and can feel a little alienating if you don't fit with the people in there. Despite the fact that all the ones I know serve interpretations of the full English, you never see groups of builders loading up before they go to work, they go to normal greasy spoons. 

But rooms or flats to let adverts are unlikely to be seen on physical noticeboards in those hipster cafes in 2020. The patrons of hipster cafes will be using the new-fangled internet to advertise their rooms or flats, same as everyone else does. 

Some of the "hipster" types I've met own homes, but the majority of them are in shared houses or rented flats well into their thirties and aren't landlords, and are victims of property prices, not beneficiaries of it. So this imagined divide and rule thing between hipsters in their cafes and true lefties is unhelpful. 

Treelover is posting from the 90s and I expect a reference to looking for properties in Loot to come up next.

Treelover go to the relevant ATOS thread and people there (inc me) will help you with your appeal. There are lots and lots of left-wing people trying to help others navigate the benefits system regardless of any other disagreements.


----------



## maomao (Jan 23, 2020)

editor said:


> Could you post up a picture of some of these notice boards in 'trendy liberal cafes' please so we can be awestruck by the proliferation of 'NO DSS' notices? Thanks.


The Blue Moon café doesn't look that hipstery to me. There is a noticeboard but I can't see how many of the ads say NO DSS.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jan 23, 2020)

scifisam said:


> It is extremely common and creates huge problems for anyone on benefits looking to rent a place, even if they're working. And the outdated phrase "no DSS" is still occasionally used as shorthand for not wanting people on benefits/universal credit if it's a sole landlord or something.
> 
> Hipster cafes, for want of a better word that more suits the current generation, are also a real thing - I live in east London, and there are tons of coffee shops and cafes where nearly every patron is under 40 (though the age is creeping up a bit) and has a certain look, uses their laptops to work on and coffee costs £3.50 a cup.
> 
> ...


Yes I know hipster cafe are real, ive seen some, in london no less, can't say I'm comfortable with the slighty patronising tone of your response but i do appreciate the time you took to type it


----------



## scifisam (Jan 23, 2020)

ginger_syn said:


> Yes I know hipster cafe are real, ive seen some, in london no less, can't say I'm comfortable with the slighty patronising tone of your response but i do appreciate the time you took to type it



WTF? A too long post I admit, we all do it now and then, but patronising? Fuck off.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 23, 2020)

I'm waiting for Fox to complain next that Schindler's List has Jewish actors in it.


----------



## Santino (Jan 23, 2020)

ginger_syn said:


> Yes I know hipster cafe are real, ive seen some, in london no less, can't say I'm comfortable with the slighty patronising tone of your response but i do appreciate the time you took to type it


Patronising is when you talk down to someone.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 23, 2020)

treelover said:


> go into any trendy liberal cafe with a notice board, in Sheff, its the Blue Moon, and count how many adverts for tenants say NO DSS>.


how many is it in the blue moon?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 23, 2020)

Santino said:


> Patronising is when you talk down to someone.


one day you'll manage to post an actual opinion


----------



## Shirl (Jan 23, 2020)

maomao said:


> The Blue Moon café doesn't look that hipstery to me. There is a noticeboard but I can't see how many of the ads say NO DSS.
> 
> View attachment 196418


I don't know much about hipsters but that cafe looks more like our local community centre than anything else.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 23, 2020)

maomao said:


> The Blue Moon café doesn't look that hipstery to me.



There's something very 'primary school' about it.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2020)

Shirl said:


> I don't know much about hipsters but that cafe looks more like our local community centre than anything else.


Indeed it does. It looks nothing like any hipster cafe I've ever seen. Perhaps he doesn't understand what they actually are?


----------



## 8ball (Jan 23, 2020)

editor said:


> Indeed it does. It looks nothing like any hipster cafe I've ever seen. Perhaps he doesn't understand what they actually are?



There's a lot of white, and it's not possible to see the ceiling (ceilings are a good indicator).
Unless there is a fixie, a unicycle, a 1940s TV set and a gramophone glued to the ceiling, I'm going to stick my neck out and say "not hipster".

It might be trendy and liberal tbf.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2020)

8ball said:


> There's a lot of white, and it's not possible to see the ceiling (ceilings are a good indicator).
> Unless there is a fixie, a unicycle, a 1940s TV set and a gramophone glued to the ceiling, I'm going to stick my neck out and say "not hipster".
> 
> It might be trendy and liberal tbf.


Here's a close up of that 'damning' noticeboard. Can't see a single 'NO DSS' notice. Love the clocks, mind.












The place has had the same owners for 19 years and with this review saying, If you enjoy old fashioned tea rooms but don’t care much for fuss, Blue Moon is well worth a visit." It's really not hipster at all, just a nice looking community cafe.









						Blue Moon Cafe → Our Favourite Places – Sheffield Culture Guide
					

A staple of Sheffield’s vegetarian and vegan landscape for over nineteen years, located in a beautiful old auction hall beside Sheffield Cathedral.




					www.ourfaveplaces.co.uk


----------



## 8ball (Jan 23, 2020)

editor said:


> Here's a close up of that 'damning' noticeboard. Can't see a single 'NO DSS' notice. Love the clocks, mind.



Ah yeah, those clocks are cool.  Couldn't see a case of any rooms for rent at all, regardless of DSS or otherwise.


----------



## andysays (Jan 23, 2020)

I for one am shocked that another of treelover's whines appears to be based on complete nonsense. 

Shocked, I tell you...


----------



## treelover (Jan 23, 2020)

editor said:


> Indeed it does. It looks nothing like any hipster cafe I've ever seen. Perhaps he doesn't understand what they actually are?


I never said it was a hipster cafe, i said in the lexicon of my age, trendy, used by ER, social workers, teachers, community workers,  vegans, but

interesting to see how quick some people on here are to deny others experiences,  though not all of course. i have seen many many over the years due to my circumstances.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jan 23, 2020)

scifisam said:


> WTF? A too long post I admit, we all do it now and then, but patronising? Fuck off.


Slightly patronising i said, calm down.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2020)

treelover said:


> I never said it was a hipster cafe, i said in the lexicon of my age, trendy, used by ER, social workers, teachers, community workers,  vegans, but
> 
> interesting to see how quick some people on here are to deny others experiences,  though not all of course. i have seen many many over the years due to my circumstances.


It's a community cafe that's been going for two decades. The customers in the photo are hardly 'trendy' - just normal people of all ages.

So where are all these 'NO DSS' notices?


----------



## 8ball (Jan 23, 2020)

ginger_syn said:


> Slightly patronising i said, *calm down*.



Ok, everyone don their safety gear...


----------



## ginger_syn (Jan 23, 2020)

Santino said:


> Patronising is when you talk down to someone.


I know, the slightly patronising tone comes from the hipster cafe are a real thing. The asumption i didnt know is slightly patronising.


----------



## Santino (Jan 23, 2020)

ginger_syn said:


> Slightly patronising i said, calm down.


Slightly fuck off then.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 23, 2020)

editor said:


> The customers in the photo are hardly 'trendy' - just normal people of all ages.



One of them does look suspiciously like Laura Kuenssberg though.


----------



## chilango (Jan 23, 2020)

treelover said:


> used by ER, social workers, teachers, community workers,  vegans,


Trendy lefty wankers 

...what was the point again?

I'd certainly agree that my experience of renting whilst on benefits fucking sucked.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 23, 2020)

ginger_syn said:


> Slightly patronising i said, calm down.



yes dad


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 23, 2020)

treelover said:


> see my last post, the culture wars, imported from the U.S are now clearly here, and much of the left are spending most of their time fighting them. I have just had the most appalling PIP interview, interogated like a criminal, shown no compassion whatsover, and likely to lose hundreds of pounds a month, and looking around for allies on the left,  at next LP CLP i  am going to ask the audience do they know where the Atos/Capita testing centres are, the name and presence strike horror in disabled and sick people, i expect most won't have a clue, yet these places and staff have dominion over the former's lives. The Hostile Environment for Disabled, etc, has already disappeared from the front page.
> 
> Forgive me if I don't see this individual as a key priority at the moment.



Have you ever thought that the fate of ‘disabled, etc’ isn’t dependent on what is/is not posted on urban?


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 23, 2020)

Reno said:


> If your parents are famous actors it certainly gets you a foot in the door but if you have no talent, your career isn't going far.






Smokeandsteam said:


> Lily Allen


----------



## ginger_syn (Jan 23, 2020)

Santino said:


> Slightly fuck off then.


😂


----------



## ginger_syn (Jan 23, 2020)

two sheds said:


> yes dad


Mum


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 23, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Have you ever thought that the fate of ‘disabled, etc’ isn’t dependent on what is/is not posted on urban?


I know I've pointed that out to treelover on occasion. Especially because urban is probably one of the most supportive places for those with all sorts of disabilities I've found, and the ATOS thread really does help people through various assessments and appeals.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 23, 2020)

To be fair, I've been in the blue moon a few times and while I haven't paid too much attention to the noticeboard I don't doubt that what tl is saying is true. It is quite trendy too.


----------



## maomao (Jan 23, 2020)

Surely hipsters are youngsters who move from places like Sheffield to be annoying in up and coming areas of London. If they do have any hipsters up there they're probably just visiting their mums.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jan 23, 2020)

maomao said:


> Surely hipsters are youngsters who move from places like Sheffield to be annoying in up and coming areas of London. If they do have any hipsters up there they're probably just visiting their mums.



Whereas in Dalston the parents visit the hipsters, who probably have to tolerate it for financing purposes.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 23, 2020)

maomao said:


> Surely hipsters are youngsters who move from places like Sheffield to be annoying in up and coming areas of London. If they do have any hipsters up there they're probably just visiting their mums.


Or at University


----------



## isvicthere? (Jan 23, 2020)

Apols if this has already appeared on the thread.....









						Laurence Fox's guide to being an instant right-wing celebrity twat
					

INTERESTED in trading C-list status for being an instant right-wing hero and truth-teller? I’ve done it, and so can you by following these tips:




					www.thedailymash.co.uk


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2020)

This stuff, it's just him. It's shit. Imagine going to that site daily.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 24, 2020)

ginger_syn said:


> I know, the slightly patronising tone comes from the hipster cafe are a real thing. The asumption i didnt know is slightly patronising.



Why do you think I was aiming anything in my post at you? I didn't mention you or anything you'd said. And I wasn't assuming that anyone didn't know that hipster cafes exist. 

Thanks for giving a real example of being patronising with your "calm down" comment though.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jan 24, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Why do you think I was aiming anything in my post at you? I didn't mention you or anything you'd said. And I wasn't assuming that anyone didn't know that hipster cafes exist.
> 
> Thanks for giving a real example of being patronising with your "calm down" comment though.


Thats ok.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 24, 2020)

I get the "hipster" cafe idea. The overpriced cereal and fancy coffees and beards etc. But a "liberal" cafe sounds like something dreamt up by Trumpist types, "the cafe is a hotbed of socialism" sort of nonsense. But (in my experience) anything that isn't the Trump or current GOP way of thinking is liberal/socialist/Marxist/far left and so on. There's no distinguishing between ideologies when talking to the cult members.


----------



## Manter (Jan 24, 2020)

Reno said:


> He is primarily a London stage actor and while I haven’t seen him on stage myself, by all accounts he is good at his job. Please don’t take that as an excuse for his repugnant views, but it’s often a convenient narrative that artists who are awful people can’t really posses any talent. I’ve known enough actors to have learned that acting talent and a pleasant personality don’t necessarily go together.
> 
> He certainly didn’t charm me in his Question Time appearance but to right wingers he may we’ll embody all that has been claimed in that post. It wasn’t meant as an endorsement but to deny horrible people any talents is to underestimate their power.


No, he’s an actor, he hasn’t been on stage for about 5 years. He’s done most and is most well known for TV. (Edit- just googled reviews- ‘clunky and unsubtle’)


----------



## chilango (Jan 24, 2020)

The "liberal cafe" is, IME, a very American thing.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 24, 2020)

From yesterday's popbitch:


----------



## Reno (Jan 24, 2020)

Manter said:


> No, he’s an actor, he hasn’t been on stage for about 5 years. He’s done most and is most well known for TV. (Edit- just googled reviews- ‘clunky and unsubtle’)


He primarily was a stage actor for two decades of his career and if you fancy cherry picking reviews via quick google till you hit a bad one, don't ignore the good ones:


Manter said:


> No, he’s an actor, he hasn’t been on stage for about 5 years. He’s done most and is most well known for TV. (Edit- just googled reviews- ‘clunky and unsubtle’)


He had a theatrical career for nearly two decades (and yes, theatrical actors are actors too).

The last theatrical appearance I can find was just over two years ago and this doesn’t strike me as a bad review:









						The Real Thing review: Laurence Fox gives a witty performance
					

The clever tricks of Tom Stoppard's 1982 drama return, with Laurence Fox in the lead role




					www.standard.co.uk
				




Neither does this:









						The Patriotic Traitor review – tragedy and treason with Tom Conti and Laurence Fox
					

Featuring two strong central performances, this story of Philippe Pétain and Charles de Gaulle’s relationship is fascinating but covers too much ground




					www.theguardian.com
				




If you dig around you’ll find bad reviews on most actors. You don’t sustain a career on the stage by continuously being crap.

Hopefully he won’t return to the stage any time soon though as most of the theatre community appears to condemn his comments. I don’t think many directors will want to cast him any time soon.


----------



## Peter Chadwick (Jan 24, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> 1. Two growing and increasingly vile irrelevant groups are engaged in a pointless ‘culture war’ - , emptied out of politics, agency and meaning’ but increasingly pulling others into its orbit.
> 2. On one side are the liberal left. Small in actual number, but heavily over represented in the media, academia etc with a politics barfed up/synthesised from the decline of organised labour and the ideological collapse on the left which has accompanied economic liberalisation.
> 3. On the other side are the alt right barfed up from a similar class milieu. A rag bag of localists, libertarians, paleoconservatives, right-wing populists, secular conservatives, and white nationalists specifically intent on engaging the above category.
> 4. Fox is an important new embodiment of the above category. A human face. Posh. Recognisable. Charismatic. A gathering presence.
> ...



Yes I think this is a good summary. Fox is being described as a C list  actor who people hadn't heard of before he stated attacking the PC brigade.. but actually I had heard of him before, both for his acting and for the fact that he was married to Billie Piper. By contrast I hadn't heard of Meghan  Markle at all until she hitched up with Harry and started spouting her political views. 

The spat on Question Time was a good example of the kind of bear pit our society has become.. Fox has become a controversialist saying things for effect.. his stuff about the sikhs was well out of order , then the lady on QT planted by the BBC to stir things up , making fake claims about racism. All pretty ugly and now Question Time which used to  be a proper TV debate is now more like the Jerry Springer show.


----------



## Peter Chadwick (Jan 24, 2020)

Reno said:


> He primarily was a stage actor for two decades of his career and if you fancy cherry picking reviews via quick google till you hit a bad one, don't ignore the good ones:
> 
> He had a theatrical career for nearly two decades (and yes, theatrical actors are actors too).
> 
> ...




Is this the McCarthy witch hunt of our time? Fox has made some crass comments on twitter.. this is not a crime.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 24, 2020)

Peter Chadwick said:


> Yes I think this is a good summary. Fox is being described as a C list  actor who people hadn't heard of before he stated attacking the PC brigade.. but actually I had heard of him before, both for his acting and for the fact that he was married to Billie Piper. By contrast I hadn't heard of Meghan  Markle at all until she hitched up with Harry and started spouting her political views.
> 
> The spat on Question Time was a good example of the kind of bear pit our society has become.. Fox has become a controversialist saying things for effect.. his stuff about the sikhs was well out of order , then the lady on QT planted by the BBC to stir things up , making fake claims about racism. All pretty ugly and now Question Time which used to  be a proper TV debate is now more like the Jerry Springer show.



what ‘fake claims of racism’?


----------



## Peter Chadwick (Jan 24, 2020)

Jeff Robinson said:


> what ‘false claims of racism’?



The ones that say that Harry and Meghan ducking out of their Royal duties is "all about racism". The ones that say newspapers filing  their pages with crap about Megahns baby bump is all about racism. The ones that say that tabloids printing stuff about Mr Markle dissing his daughter is all about racism.    all that crap , its all over the internet and that lady spouting on QT and others on breakfast telly.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jan 24, 2020)

Peter Chadwick said:


> The ones that say that Harry and Meghan ducking out of their Royal duties is "all about racism". The ones that say newspapers filing  their pages with crap about Megahns baby bump is all about racism. The ones that say that tabloids printing stuff about Mr Markle dissing his daughter is all about racism.    all that crap , its all over the internet and that lady spouting on QT and others on breakfast telly.




So you’re say saying that you don’t think there’s a racist element to any of that?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 24, 2020)

Peter Chadwick said:


> Yes I think this is a good summary. Fox is being described as a C list  actor who people hadn't heard of before he stated attacking the PC brigade.. but actually I had heard of him before, both for his acting and for the fact that he was married to Billie Piper. By contrast I hadn't heard of Meghan  Markle at all until she hitched up with Harry and started spouting her political views.
> 
> The spat on Question Time was a good example of the kind of bear pit our society has become.. Fox has become a controversialist saying things for effect.. his stuff about the sikhs was well out of order , *then the lady on QT planted by the BBC to stir things up , making fake claims about racism. All pretty ugly and now Question Time which used to  be a proper TV debate is now more like the Jerry Springer show.*



Oh hi lozza! 


Seriously get in the bin. 

In a week where QT admitted selecting a pro tory audience, and that 'lady' an academic WOC with a name that you can't bring yourself to use. 'Burn the Witch' ! Controversialist? You mean latest RentAGob, ignorant, and not doing as well as he'd like so goes the 'shock for money' route.

I knew I should have stopped reading at 'PC brigade'.


----------



## Reno (Jan 24, 2020)

Peter Chadwick said:


> The ones that say that Harry and Meghan ducking out of their Royal duties is "all about racism". The ones that say newspapers filing  their pages with crap about Megahns baby bump is all about racism. The ones that say that tabloids printing stuff about Mr Markle dissing his daughter is all about racism.    all that crap , its all over the internet and that lady spouting on QT and others on breakfast telly.



I think you may be confusing Urban with 4chan. Kindly fuck off.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 24, 2020)

Peter Chadwick said:


> The ones that say that Harry and Meghan ducking out of their Royal duties is "all about racism". The ones that say newspapers filing  their pages with crap about Megahns baby bump is all about racism. The ones that say that tabloids printing stuff about Mr Markle dissing his daughter is all about racism.    all that crap , its all over the internet and that lady spouting on QT and others on breakfast telly.


Yet no one has said that have they? QUOTE THEM. Not one person I have seen has said that all of the disproportionately negative press about MM is because of racism. Lots of people have highlighted that some of the nonsense about her has racist undertones and racist connotations. Which is 100% true/real/undeniable. 

I am guessing that you don't experience much of that yourself. Happy to be corrected.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 24, 2020)

Peter Chadwick said:


> Is this the McCarthy witch hunt of our time?


* ponders for a second * 

Er no. 

No it's not.


----------



## treelover (Jan 24, 2020)

QT was quite measured this week


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 24, 2020)

Gotta love the bastardised use of 'mccarthyism' too. Another right wing appropriation and redefinition going on there.


----------



## Peter Chadwick (Jan 24, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> So you’re say saying that you don’t think there’s a racist element to any of that?




I don't think theres a racist element to Mr Markle badmouthing his daughter , no, and i don't think you could realistically expect the tabloids not to report what he says.

I don't think the tabloids filling their papers with stuff about Meghan bump was racist no I think its just the sort of crap they write all the time about celebs.

I think the right wing press are now anti meghan because she has decamped to canada , but that because they are pro royal and it hurts  their national pride not because they are racist. But sure theres  a fair few racists read the `daily Mail .


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 24, 2020)

lol


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 24, 2020)

Peter Chadwick said:


> But sure theres  a fair few racists read the `daily Mail .



How many of those people actually would describe themselves as racist do you think?


----------



## Peter Chadwick (Jan 24, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> Oh hi lozza!
> 
> 
> Seriously get in the bin.
> ...




I don't know her name. Is she famous? She is a WOC? So is Pritti Patel who i have  heard of, and she says  no racism in the press too.

The QT lady  is an academic , whose specialist subject is racism. She would be out of a job if racism didn't exist. so of course she will see racism in everything even when it isn't there.  

Sadly racism does exist , so lets focus on that and kick out the real racists , not worry about what people say about meghans  bump.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 24, 2020)

Yep that's it. People invent racism to keep themselves in jobs, nothing to do with them actually knowing more about it...they create it by seeing it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 24, 2020)

Peter Chadwick said:


> Sadly racism does exist , so lets focus on that and kick out the real racists , not worry about what people say about meghans bump



Who shall we kick out then? Who are the real racists? Share your authority on this subject please. Meghan's bump, you mean her son? A child? A real person?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Peter Chadwick (Jan 24, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> Yep that's it. People invent racism to keep themselves in jobs, nothing to do with them actually knowing more about it...they create it by seeing it.



She mentioned the colour of Fox's skin. nobody mentions the colour of meghan skin except in a positive way. so how is  it acceptable to mention  Fox's skin colour in a derogatory way? Or jeremy Irons described as old and white and reactionary?  its just race baiting and doesn't really help race relations at all.


----------



## Peter Chadwick (Jan 24, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> Who shall we kick out then? Who are the real racists? Share your authority on this subject please. Meghan's bump, you mean her son? A child? A real person?




There are internet trolls who have said offensive things about Meghan marrying harry and that type of thing.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 24, 2020)

Mentioning the colour of someone's skin isn't always racism. It's a descriptor, we all see it, there is nothing wrong with highlighting it as part of a description. She highlighted that a White man, with privilege and no experiences of racism is not in a position to speak with knowledge and therefore sound judgement about what is and isn't experienced as racism. She is 100% correct. He has his perspective, but there is much more to it. If it's derogatory/wrong to point that out it means that nobody ever can challenge anything said by someone who is ignorant/less experienced on any subject.

I could wittle on about maths now if you like...I have little knowledge but if you tell me I am wrong and why because you have more understanding  I can claim you are being derogatory and inventing stuff right?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 24, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> How many of those people actually would describe themselves as racist do you think?


And the ones that admit to being racist will say it's someone else's fault, usually the person their racism is aimed at, ie "It's people like so-and-so who make me a racist".


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 24, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> Mentioning the colour of someone's skin isn't always racism. It's a descriptor, we all see it, there is nothing wrong with highlighting it as part of a description. She highlighted that a White man, with privilege and no experiences of racism is not in a position to speak with knowledge and therefore sound judgement about what is and isn't experienced as racism. She is 100% correct. He has his perspective, but there is much more to it. If it's derogatory/wrong to point that out it means that nobody ever can challenge anything said by someone who is ignorant/less experienced on any subject



Yeah, that. She never said a white person can't have problems or that it makes him a bad person, or he can't have an opinion. Just that him not experiencing or not being aware of racism in the UK doesn't mean it doesn't exist, and that his experiences of racism as a white upper-class Englishman can't compare to that of a mixed-race American woman, so therefore his opinion may well be biased.

I have a relative who thinks the concept of white privilege is "supremacist" but he's the same guy who will hear of a crime committed by a black person and then say "Was he black? I KNEW IT!" Yep, thanks, perfect example of privilege right there. If a white person did something wrong or was suspected of a crime, then yes, our colour would come up in the course of the police investigation when interviewing victims or witnesses. However, nobody's going to say it's BECAUSE we're white, or use that as an excuse to discriminate against every white person ever.


----------



## chilango (Jan 24, 2020)

Peter Chadwick said:


> Is this the McCarthy witch hunt of our time?



No.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 24, 2020)

Peter Chadwick said:


> I don't think theres a racist element to Mr Markle badmouthing his daughter , no, and i don't think you could realistically expect the tabloids not to report what he says.
> 
> I don't think the tabloids filling their papers with stuff about Meghan bump was racist no I think its just the sort of crap they write all the time about celebs.
> 
> I think the right wing press are now anti meghan because she has decamped to canada , but that because they are pro royal and it hurts  their national pride not because they are racist. But sure theres  a fair few racists read the `daily Mail .



You think the press have gone anti-Meghan because she's leaving the country? How the fuck can you get it so completely backwards? 

Try reading the rest of this thread. There's a very interesting link on here somewhere that I can't find right now, comparing the way the press headlines were completely different for meghan and Kate when they were doing the exact same thing. For example, meghan got criticised for putting her hand on her pregnant belly, and Kate got praised for it. The difference is striking. It's not just the usual tabloid crap - it's got vile, and the papers that have been the worst are the ones with a history of racism. That's not a coincidence.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jan 24, 2020)

Oh my god.


I wish there was some point to this, some ground to be won, some way that the effort put into this kind of debate made any kind of headway.

Billy Connolly says that he's got to the point where he can't be arsed anymore to give this kind of shit the time of day.

Either Peter Chadwick is trolling (in which case why waste the time on this bullshit) or he's an entrenched fool (in which case why waste time on this bullshit).


I might feel less thwarted next week but right now, fuck this shit.







As an aside, Peter Chadwick IRL is a nasty piece of work. Odd choice of username imo.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jan 24, 2020)

scifisam said:


> You think the press have gone anti-Meghan because she's leaving the country?


she's just a bit _uppity_
what other racially charged words could we use..._swarthy_?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 25, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> As an aside, Peter Chadwick IRL is a nasty piece of work. Odd choice of username imo.



This one?









						Peter Chadwick: Millionaire arrested over wife's murder
					

British-born millionaire Peter Chadwick is captured in Mexico after spending four years on the run.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## kenny g (Jan 25, 2020)

Look at who is missing from the thread to work out who PC most likely is.


----------



## Peter Chadwick (Jan 25, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> Mentioning the colour of someone's skin isn't always racism. It's a descriptor, we all see it, there is nothing wrong with highlighting it as part of a description. She highlighted that a White man, with privilege and no experiences of racism is not in a position to speak with knowledge and therefore sound judgement about what is and isn't experienced as racism. She is 100% correct. He has his perspective, but there is much more to it. If it's derogatory/wrong to point that out it means that nobody ever can challenge anything said by someone who is ignorant/less experienced on any subject.
> 
> I could wittle on about maths now if you like...I have little knowledge but if you tell me I am wrong and why because you have more understanding  I can claim you are being derogatory and inventing stuff right?



So no one can ever say anything negative about Meghan because she is of mixed race and it would be offensive and be racist. And no white person can ever say anything about the subject because they don't understand what racism is. 

Just play that back with the colours reversed and see how that would seem and rightly so.


----------



## chilango (Jan 25, 2020)

Peter Chadwick said:


> Just play that back with the colours reversed and see how that would seem and rightly so.



Except you can't.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 25, 2020)

Peter Chadwick said:


> So no one can ever say anything negative about Meghan because she is of mixed race and it would be offensive and be racist. And no white person can ever say anything about the subject because they don't understand what racism is.
> 
> Just play that back with the colours reversed and see how that would seem and rightly so.



I don't buy into the idea racism is only racism when it's from the dominant down, nonetheless if you can't see there is a significant difference between the former and the latter in this scenario then you're an idiot


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 25, 2020)

Peter Chadwick said:


> So no one can ever say anything negative about Meghan because she is of mixed race and it would be offensive and be racist. And no white person can ever say anything about the subject because they don't understand what racism is.
> 
> Just play that back with the colours reversed and see how that would seem and rightly so.


Shrub rocketeer


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 25, 2020)

Peter Chadwick said:


> So no one can ever say anything negative about Meghan because she is of mixed race and it would be offensive and be racist. And no white person can ever say anything about the subject because they don't understand what racism is.



Yeah, because that's exactly what Rutita1 said.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 25, 2020)

Peter Chadwick said:


> So no one can ever say anything negative about Meghan because she is of mixed race and it would be offensive and be racist. And no white person can ever say anything about the subject because they don't understand what racism is.
> 
> Just play that back with the colours reversed and see how that would seem and rightly so.


You totally miss the point, whether wilfully or not I can't say. I've not done an analysis of MM's press treatment, but I would trust those who have and would not be surprised by it turning out to fit an all too familiar pattern. It would not be the first time that this kind of bias has appeared in the UK press. There are patterns there, if you look for them: eg Britain's Linford Christie wins gold, Jamaica-born Linford Christie fails a drug test. Once you start looking for the pattern, you see it all too easily. If you're not looking for it, you can miss it. 

Take a step back, perhaps show a little humility, and consider the possibility that you're missing something here that others have picked up on.


----------



## oryx (Jan 25, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> You totally miss the point, whether wilfully or not I can't say. I've not done an analysis of MM's press treatment, but I would trust those who have and would not be surprised by it turning out to fit an all too familiar pattern. It would not be the first time that this kind of bias has appeared in the UK press. There are patterns there, if you look for them: eg Britain's Linford Christie wins gold, Jamaica-born Linford Christie fails a drug test. Once you start looking for the pattern, you see it all too easily. If you're not looking for it, you can miss it.
> 
> Take a step back, perhaps show a little humility, and consider the possibility that you're missing something here that others have picked up on.


Raheem Sterling is another one who has identified differing treatment by the media on racial grounds.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 25, 2020)

oryx said:


> Raheem Sterling is another one who has identified differing treatment by the media on racial grounds.


It's an all too familiar, persistent, and depressing pattern. Anyone who denies it is there is simply wrong.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jan 25, 2020)

Peter Chadwick said:


> So no one can ever say anything negative about Meghan because she is of mixed race and it would be offensive and be racist. And no white person can ever say anything about the subject because they don't understand what racism is.
> 
> Just play that back with the colours reversed and see how that would seem and rightly so.


Petulance undermines any point you make, you sound like an aggrieved 12 year old.


----------



## Peter Chadwick (Jan 25, 2020)

oryx said:


> Raheem Sterling is another one who has identified differing treatment by the media on racial grounds.




Ok let me unwind this . I dont read the tabloids.. they are intrusive, trashy and judgemental.  But that's what tabloids do, and people read that stuff. Its  a free world. 

But I do recall all sorts of negative stuff about diana, Sarah ferguson and Kate Middleton. sarah ferguson was fat shamed, class shamed, slut shamed and ginger shamed, people making fun of her freckles etc. She was also married to andrew, poor lady. Kate Middleton was thin shamed and topless photos of her sunbathing privately were printed in a magazine. . By comparison not only can I not recall seeing any negative comments about her skin colour in the mainstream media bu I cant ever recall seeing any negative press about MM's physical appearance certainly not on the scale of the others. If the narrative had been "this is all about sexism" rather than "this is all about racsim" I would have found those arguments more credible. 

Up until two weeks ago I was not aware of any unfair treatment of MM in the press or by the public generally. Taking legal action against the press may not be the best way to endear yourself to those who believe in a free press which i think most journos do. The criticism of her more recently from the press is intemperate and unhelpful. But i do believe the recent criticism is mostly because public perception, rightly or wrongly , of MM has changed dramatically because of the decision to step down and move to Canada , which is seen by some as disloyal and wanting to have the cake and eat it.




`


----------



## Peter Chadwick (Jan 25, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> I don't buy into the idea racism is only racism when it's from the dominant down, nonetheless if you can't see there is a significant difference between the former and the latter in this scenario then you're an idiot



I think there is a difference and i entirely get that "white privilege", to the extent that it still exists, could make me complacent. My objection to the QT clip was that LF (possibly unsually for him ) was making some valid points to which the questioners ONLY riposte was that he was a white privileged male. That just came across that whatever he had said should be considered irrelevant because he is white.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 25, 2020)

Not listening, are you?


----------



## scifisam (Jan 25, 2020)

Peter Chadwick said:


> Ok let me unwind this . I dont read the tabloids.. they are intrusive, trashy and judgemental.  But that's what tabloids do, and people read that stuff. Its  a free world.
> 
> But I do recall all sorts of negative stuff about diana, Sarah ferguson and Kate Middleton. sarah ferguson was fat shamed, class shamed, slut shamed and ginger shamed, people making fun of her freckles etc. She was also married to andrew, poor lady. Kate Middleton was thin shamed and topless photos of her sunbathing privately were printed in a magazine. . By comparison not only can I not recall seeing any negative comments about her skin colour in the mainstream media bu I cant ever recall seeing any negative press about MM's physical appearance certainly not on the scale of the others. If the narrative had been "this is all about sexism" rather than "this is all about racsim" I would have found those arguments more credible.
> 
> ...



Do you have some sort of word blindness? Nobody has said that _all _of the press reaction to Markle is driven by racism. The media always like to set one Royal against another. But the way the criticism has been phrased is often subtly based on race (though I am still sure that some of it is driven by the international market responding to their dogwhistles online, not just paper sales in the UK). Of course nobody's going to mention her actual skin colour - that's not the only way racism shows up.

And they should be able to take action against the press when they do something that goes too far. The royals have several times, actually. You know who else has done exactly that in recent years, sued a newspaper? William and Kate, due to the invasive photos. Yet the press remains as free as it ever was. Why is it OK for them to sue the press, in your POV, and not this couple?


----------



## two sheds (Jan 25, 2020)

Peter Chadwick said:


> I think there is a difference and i entirely get that "white privilege", to the extent that it still exists, could make me complacent. My objection to the QT clip was that LF (possibly unsually for him ) was making some valid points to which the questioners ONLY riposte was that he was a white privileged male. That just came across that whatever he had said should be considered irrelevant because he is white.



How do you feel about Windrush?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 25, 2020)

Peter Chadwick said:


> I think there is a difference and i entirely get that "white privilege", to the extent that it still exists, could make me complacent. My objection to the QT clip was that LF (possibly unsually for him ) was making some valid points to which the questioners ONLY riposte was that he was a white privileged male. That just came across that whatever he had said should be considered irrelevant because he is white.


Have we seen the same clip? He was banging on about how wonderfully unracist the UK was, without any sense that there might, just possibly, be people better qualified to make that judgement than him, that this might be an instance in which he ought to be listening more than telling. The lack of awareness, including self-awareness, in this and pretty much everything else I've seen of him is staggering. He appears to be an ultra-narcissist.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 25, 2020)

Peter Chadwick said:


> So no one can ever say anything negative about Meghan because she is of mixed race and it would be offensive and be racist. And no white person can ever say anything about the subject because they don't understand what racism is.
> 
> Just play that back with the colours reversed and see how that would seem and rightly so.


This a great example of why the perspective of some people is limited and doesn't have much to offer a discussion like this. You aren't interested in learning or understanding. You are here to moan about things that haven't been said and aren't true. Crack on.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 25, 2020)

So tired of this sort of thing now. Does anyone want to continue arguing at this poster?


----------



## two sheds (Jan 25, 2020)

Yeh not exactly arguing in good faith.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 25, 2020)

Fuck it, I vote for the ban hammer. If I wanted to hear from an arse hole I wiuld have farted.


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 25, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> Gotta love the bastardised use of 'mccarthyism' too. Another right wing appropriation and redefinition going on there.





Rutita1 said:


> Hopefully this means not using McCarthy-like tactics too?


----------



## Marty1 (Jan 26, 2020)

_‘[Wokeists] are everything they accuse you of’

_

Just watched this relatively short video of this bloke being interviewed on Talk Radio and have got to say he doesn’t appear to live up to the hype some of the comments on this thread prescribe to him.


----------



## Peter Chadwick (Jan 26, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Do you have some sort of word blindness? Nobody has said that _all _of the press reaction to Markle is driven by racism. The media always like to set one Royal against another. But the way the criticism has been phrased is often subtly based on race (though I am still sure that some of it is driven by the international market responding to their dogwhistles online, not just paper sales in the UK). Of course nobody's going to mention her actual skin colour - that's not the only way racism shows up.
> 
> And they should be able to take action against the press when they do something that goes too far. The royals have several times, actually. You know who else has done exactly that in recent years, sued a newspaper? William and Kate, due to the invasive photos. Yet the press remains as free as it ever was. Why is it OK for them to sue the press, in your POV, and not this couple?



Not word blindness no. Not deaf either.. the QT questioner said Meghan chose to marry Harry... Then the press tore her to pieces .. lets be clear .. this is racism. 

There is nothing balanced at all in anything that she said. It isn't true that the press tore her to pieces when she married Harry , quite the opposite I would say they seemed to be fawning over her. No other reason considered for any negative comments about Meghan , only racism being offered as the reason. Pretty cynical comments from her I think.

i think there is a big difference between suing a magazine over publishing topless photos on a priavate beach and suing a newspaper cos you don't like the nasty things your Dad is saying about you. not saying either are wrong to sue  , the court will decide on the merits of the case. but it doesn't seem a strategy that would be likely to endear you to the press.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 26, 2020)

Thread this morning.


----------



## treelover (Jan 26, 2020)

Culture wars are us.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 26, 2020)

Shocked to learn marty has sympathy for this twat.


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 26, 2020)

Who woulda thunk it?!?


----------



## brogdale (Jan 26, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> _‘[Wokeists] are everything they accuse you of’
> 
> _
> 
> Just watched this relatively short video of this bloke being interviewed on Talk Radio and have got to say he doesn’t appear to live up to the hype some of the comments on this thread prescribe to him.



Comes across as a massive cunt, don't you think?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 26, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Comes across as a massive cunt, don't you think?


"the British people... are tired of being called racist by the people that we pay money for and support"


----------



## brogdale (Jan 26, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> "the British people... are tired of being called racist by the people that we pay money for and support"


Exhibit A.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 26, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Exhibit A.


It was a struggle even getting that far after hearing him say "wokeist".

I did make myself watch a bit further on afterwards and it is just by-the-numbers stuff though - two media twats slapping each other on the back about how they're definitely not racist and racism is the fault of people who talk about it, throwing out buzzwords they have no idea of the meaning of. If either of them actually know what "intersectional" means I'll eat my phone.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 26, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It was a struggle even getting that far after hearing him say "wokeist".
> 
> I did make myself watch a bit further on afterwards and it is just by-the-numbers stuff though - two media twats slapping each other on the back about how they're definitely not racist and racism is the fault of people who talk about it, throwing out buzzwords they have no idea of the meaning of. If either of them actually know what "intersectional" means I'll eat my phone.


Anyone who uses the term woke or any variant either by way of self identity or as a term of abuse should be shot. Reminds me of the consipiraloon thing about wake up sheeple. 

Maybe we could find a compromise between pro fox hunting types and decent people if they promised only to hunt this particular fox? He's probably related to most of them though. 

I made it a few minutes into that video and they made it to the 'rich posh boys are oppressed for being posh' bit. At that point I had seen enough.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 26, 2020)

'if you're white and posh you can't say anything about anything' 

Yet there he is, saying it on question time. Then saying it again on all these talk shows. Then no doubt saying it every week in the daily mail column he's clearly shooting for. 

The poor little snowflake.


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> _‘[Wokeists] are everything they accuse you of’
> 
> _
> 
> Just watched this relatively short video of this bloke being interviewed on Talk Radio and have got to say he doesn’t appear to live up to the hype some of the comments on this thread prescribe to him.


He's a fucking racist cunt. And you seem to fully support him and what he represents.


----------



## xenon (Jan 26, 2020)

SpineyNorman said:


> 'if you're white and posh you can't say anything about anything'
> 
> Yet there he is, saying it on question time. Then saying it again on all these talk shows. Then no doubt saying it every week in the daily mail column he's clearly shooting for.
> 
> The poor little snowflake.



Unfucking-believeable isn't it. The host literally says to him. you're white, middle class, you can't say anything... You're on national fucking radio, you self regarding bloviating wankers!


----------



## brogdale (Jan 26, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It was a struggle even getting that far after hearing him say "wokeist".
> 
> I did make myself watch a bit further on afterwards and it is just by-the-numbers stuff though - two media twats slapping each other on the back about how they're definitely not racist and racism is the fault of people who talk about it, throwing out buzzwords they have no idea of the meaning of. If either of them actually know what "intersectional" means I'll eat my phone.


Struck me that his management people had told him to tone it down a bit, (for commercial reasons), and despite that he still came across as a grade A cunt.


----------



## Marty1 (Jan 26, 2020)

editor said:


> He's a fucking racist cunt. And you seem to fully support him and what he represents.



I certainly don’t support any racism whatsoever.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 26, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> I certainly don’t support any racism whatsoever.


kinda begs the question, what aspects of what the massive cunt said that you do support.


----------



## Marty1 (Jan 26, 2020)

brogdale said:


> kinda begs the question, what aspects of what the massive cunt said that you do support.



Where have I said I ‘support‘ him?

Go back and read my post based on a 12min video of him.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 26, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Struck me that his management people had told him to tone it down a bit, (for commercial reasons), and despite that he still came across as a grade A cunt.


Yeah, that's definitely him (the pair of them actually) being "reasonable" with media-friendly semi-obfuscated racism. Imagine what he'd be like off-camera after a few lines.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2020)

Reno said:


> He primarily was a stage actor for two decades of his career and if you fancy cherry picking reviews via quick google till you hit a bad one, don't ignore the good ones:
> 
> He had a theatrical career for nearly two decades (and yes, theatrical actors are actors too).
> 
> ...


He will be cast into the outer darkness


----------



## brogdale (Jan 26, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Where have I said I ‘support‘ him?
> 
> Go back and read my post based on a 12min video of him.


I asked you what aspects of what he said you supported.
Up to you whether or not you want to answer; looks like you don't.


----------



## Marty1 (Jan 26, 2020)

brogdale said:


> kinda begs the question, what aspects of what the massive cunt said that you do support.



Lol, I don’t support him, couldn’t care less tbh, my only exposure of him is a 12min video.

I do agree with one particular remark that he made - that racism is everywhere.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 26, 2020)

Stop saying lol. Everyone here has sussed you you dodgy cunt. You should not be here any more.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 26, 2020)

I appreciate Laurence for telling it how he sees it and keeping the BBC still relevant


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 27, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> "the British people... are tired of being called racist by the people that we pay money for and support"



UK theatre, the genesis of his career, being famously free of public subsidy of course...


----------



## isvicthere? (Jan 27, 2020)

Peter Chadwick said:


> Yes I think this is a good summary. Fox is being described as a C list  actor who people hadn't heard of before he stated attacking the PC brigade.. but actually I had heard of him before, both for his acting and for the fact that he was married to Billie Piper. By contrast I hadn't heard of Meghan  Markle at all until she hitched up with Harry and started spouting her political views.
> 
> The spat on Question Time was a good example of the kind of bear pit our society has become.. Fox has become a controversialist saying things for effect.. his stuff about the sikhs was well out of order , then the lady on QT planted by the BBC to stir things up , making fake claims about racism. All pretty ugly and now Question Time which used to  be a proper TV debate is now more like the Jerry Springer show.



"The PC brigade"? Seriously?


----------



## isvicthere? (Jan 27, 2020)

Peter Chadwick said:


> Is this the McCarthy witch hunt of our time?



I think we all know the answer to this DM headline type question.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 27, 2020)

isvicthere? said:


> "The PC brigade"? Seriously?



Peter Chadwick brigade, no doubt


----------



## chilango (Jan 27, 2020)

I generally don't give a fuck one or the other abo


isvicthere? said:


> "The PC brigade"? Seriously?



You can't even be racist anymore with being called a racist


----------



## keybored (Jan 28, 2020)

Foxes are well known for talking shite.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 14, 2020)

Equity have issued an apology to the racist, I presume under pressure from his lawyers:






						Equity - Laurence Fox
					

Equity - the UK trade union for creative practitioners




					www.equity.org.uk


----------



## two sheds (Mar 14, 2020)

and all the members of union’s race equality committee have resigned because of it ...

www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/13/equity-apology-laurence-fox-resignations


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 14, 2020)

Great. Its Team America. Again.


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 14, 2020)

But less amusing


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 15, 2020)

Manter said:


> It’s genius really. You’re a jobbing actor and wannabe rockstar, one among thousands of chinless, well spoken boys with a sliver of talent in London. Your sister is famous, proper famous, your brother in law is too. And you just can’t quite get there. You’re tried for years but you just don’t have what it takes
> So then you go full Milo and boom- print and social media can’t get enough of you, you’re the hero of the hour for the incels and the alt right, you’re in the radio, the left are opening threads on discussion boards, writing articles and tearing their hair out about you.
> And bingo, he’s got what always eluded him.



A penis longer than 5cm?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 15, 2020)

Peter Chadwick said:


> Is this the McCarthy witch hunt of our time? Fox has made some crass comments on twitter.. this is not a crime.



Fucking liberal.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 15, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> He will be cast into the outer darkness



Or Grytviken.


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2020)

I see he's doubling down on racist twattery:


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 27, 2020)

#NoToffsMatter


----------



## 8ball (Jul 27, 2020)

editor said:


> I see he's doubling down on racist twattery:




You follow him on Twitter?


----------



## Poot (Sep 27, 2020)

Laurence Fox to set up new political party dubbed 'Ukip for culture'

At last! Someone's finally standing up for the privately-educated middle aged white man.


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 27, 2020)

Poot said:


> Laurence Fox to set up new political party dubbed 'Ukip for culture'
> 
> At last! Someone's finally standing up for the privately-educated middle aged white man.



Yes, there´s definitely a gap in the market for the huge luvvie/gammon demographic.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 27, 2020)

A bit ago now, but Rebecca Front blocking Fox on twitter 









						Laurence Fox apologises to Rebecca Front after sharing 'private' messages on Twitter
					

Actor shared screenshots of a message exchange between the two after Front blocked him on Twitter




					www.independent.co.uk
				






> “There are many, many things we clearly disagree on and, fond as I am of you, looking at your Twitter feed I just felt uncomfortable about the company you’re keeping,” said Front.
> 
> Fox replied: “It’s ok to disagree. But it’s the right thing to do to talk first before you cancel me. Especially given how racist the phrase you just wrote it. I thought we had more in common.”
> The phrase in question is Front’s claim that “the least we can do is let them have a f***ing slogan”.



It looks like it's been deleted but I remember seeing a sentence saying that Front had been subjected to some nasty abuse defending Fox after what she'd posted, and I thought at the time that it sort of proved her point.


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 27, 2020)

Poot said:


> Laurence Fox to set up new political party dubbed 'Ukip for culture'
> 
> At last! Someone's finally standing up for the privately-educated middle aged white man.


Thats good it will keep him too busy to ruin decent drama by appearing in it .


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 27, 2020)

Wow Front doesn't look like an oxbridge twat at all here.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 27, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> Wow Front doesn't look like an oxbridge twat at all here.


Rebecca Front looks like a twat for trying to explain why All Lives Matter is a movement for dicks and racists??


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 27, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> Rebecca Front looks like a twat for trying to explain why All Lives Matter is a movement for dicks and racists??


No, for "the least we can do is let them have a f***ing slogan".


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 27, 2020)

let them


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 27, 2020)

did anyone take him up on his Partridgean plea on Twitter to go out for a drink with fellow travellers?


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 27, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> No, for "the least we can do is let them have a f***ing slogan".


As in, “while I don’t believe for a minute you aren’t being deliberately offensive, even if I give you the benefit of the doubt and accept that you’re stupid enough to think that BLM campaigners need to be reminded of the general sanctity of human life... given the many ways structural and systemic racism has real and often fatal disadvantages to black people that you and I will never face, the very least we, as white people can do is not appropriate the terminology of the BLM slogan to make a point which is at best pointless and more likely driven by actual racist reasoning.”


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 27, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> As in, “while I don’t believe for a minute you aren’t being deliberately offensive, even if I give you the benefit of the doubt and accept that you’re stupid enough to think that BLM campaigners need to be reminded of the general sanctity of human life... given the many ways structural and systemic racism has real and often fatal disadvantages to black people that you and I will never face, the very least we, as white people can do is not appropriate the terminology of the BLM slogan to make a point which is at best pointless and more likely driven by actual racist reasoning.”


As in “the least we can do is let them have a f***ing slogan”.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 27, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> As in “the least we can do is let them have a f***ing slogan”.


Oh well, string her up then.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 27, 2020)

I always took it as sarcastic/ironic; I'm not sure she was honestly trying to make the case to Fox, of all people, that all "they" get is a slogan.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 27, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> Oh well, string her up then.


Result.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 27, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> Result.


Because the person actually taking her racist Ex-friend and colleague to task is the real villain.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 27, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> Because the person actually taking her racist Ex-friend and colleague to task is the real villain.


In what way is suggesting that she sounds a bit oxbridge twatty mean that the other prat she's responding to is off the hook? I can manage to think he's an utter open twat whilst thinking she sounds like a  nice liberal twat. I reckon others can too.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## scifisam (Sep 27, 2020)

He really has been excelling himself in his level of twattery recently. He also put up a tweet asking for six people to agree to the pub with him in order to break the rules, because apparently he no longer has six actual friends who'd go with him.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 27, 2020)

scifisam said:


> He really has been excelling himself in his level of twattery recently. He also put up a tweet asking for six people to agree to the pub with him in order to break the rules, because apparently he no longer has six actual friends who'd go with him.


Either that or the friends he does have are smarter than him.


----------



## xenon (Sep 27, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> I always took it as sarcastic/ironic; I'm not sure she was honestly trying to make the case to Fox, of all people, that all "they" get is a slogan.



Who’s ‘them,.’ Is the point.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 27, 2020)

xenon said:


> Who’s ‘them,.’ Is the point.


and the word 'let' is problematic


----------



## Shellee (Sep 28, 2020)

Exactly, what credentials does he have to make anyone value his opinion, I wonder? Twat indeed.

And now he's starting a political party......

Laurence Fox: Controversial actor launches political party to 'fight the culture wars'

I think with Katie Hopkins out of the public eye there is going to be a parade of right-wing wannabees seeking fame and fortune by coming out with extreme, publicity attracting opinions.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 28, 2020)

Off to the pub with Laurence Fox, of all the shit nights out that has to be one of the least appealing.


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 28, 2020)

Shellee said:


> Exactly, what credentials does he have to make anyone value his opinion, I wonder? Twat indeed.
> 
> And now he's starting a political party......
> 
> ...



Faux controversialist forms political party, pledges to "unite" the nation. 

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 28, 2020)

The lad loves a nice black shirt...maybe he'll organise some marches?


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 28, 2020)

Hard to see where Fox's new party ,despite the alleged funding ,goes aside from lost deposits tbh. He hasn't the big name pull like Farage and his party also faces competition from the ex UKIPers in the Heritage Party  who occupy a similar pitch .


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 28, 2020)

Laurence Fox launches the 'Get Laurence Fox on the Telly' party
					

Up-and-coming angry red-faced shouty man Laurence Fox last week launched the ‘Get Laurence Fox on Telly’ party, in an attempt to get Laurence Fox on telly a bit more.




					newsthump.com
				




Lol so true


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 28, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Hard to see where Fox's new party ,despite the alleged funding ,goes aside from lost deposits tbh. He hasn't the big name pull like Farage and his party also faces competition from the ex UKIPers in the Heritage Party  who occupy a similar pitch .


Staff costs


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 28, 2020)

brogdale said:


> The lad loves a nice black shirt...maybe he'll organise some marches?
> 
> View attachment 232117


Looks very very very very dark blue to me - they’d never have him in the priesthood.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 28, 2020)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Looks very very very very dark blue to me - they’d never have him in the priesthood.


He got well and truly shafted when he bought that shirt!


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 28, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Hard to see where Fox's new party ,despite the alleged funding ,goes aside from lost deposits tbh. He hasn't the big name pull like Farage and his party also faces competition from the ex UKIPers in the Heritage Party  who occupy a similar pitch .


he'll end up as house band on Andre Niels new flagship GB Channel show.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 28, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> he'll end up as house band on Andre Niels new flagship GB Channel show.


He'll end up in the gutter


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> he'll end up as house band on Andre Niels new flagship GB Channel show.


Lee Hurst as warm up man


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm guessing his acting career is over.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 28, 2020)

He’s a nob but a patsy as well


----------



## bellaozzydog (Sep 28, 2020)

Shellee said:


> Exactly, what credentials does he have to make anyone value his opinion, I wonder? Twat indeed.
> 
> And now he's starting a political party......
> 
> ...



he’s a male version of Rachel Riley. A superficial D lister begging for attention and thicker than a whales  foreskin.

Society Ignoring him is the punishment he deserves


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 28, 2020)

Thought this was worth being put up again


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 28, 2020)

Lol just seen this









						Laurence Fox shows off new Empty Space tattoo
					

Right-wing silenced mouthpiece Laurence Fox revealed his new “Empty Space” tattoo to the press today in yet another example of how everything he says is censored.




					newsthump.com


----------



## pinkmonkey (Sep 28, 2020)

The ego is strong with this bellend.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 28, 2020)

Count Cuckula said:


> Thought this was worth being put up again




he can't even get the lip synching right


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 28, 2020)

Count Cuckula said:


> Laurence Fox launches the 'Get Laurence Fox on the Telly' party
> 
> 
> Up-and-coming angry red-faced shouty man Laurence Fox last week launched the ‘Get Laurence Fox on Telly’ party, in an attempt to get Laurence Fox on telly a bit more.
> ...



The Marty Party


----------



## belboid (Sep 28, 2020)

Can’t remember if it’s upthread somewhere, but I did read about him complaining about his record management refusing to let him release a single called ‘metoo’ [sic].  

Sole proprietor and manager of said company, one L Fox.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2020)

His ex is currently appearing in one of most lauded TV shows of the year. Bet it smarts and may be one cause of these latest stink clouds of his


----------



## scifisam (Sep 28, 2020)

The Guardian chose a gorgeous picture for their article about his ucunt party:


----------



## 8ball (Sep 29, 2020)

Count Cuckula said:


> Thought this was worth being put up again




The guitar still cracks me up.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 30, 2020)

Feel like this cunt hasn’t done his market research. There’s already a party for thick and racist scum to join and vote for, they’re called the Tories.


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 4, 2020)

The latest from the wannabe-leader of Britain's 'White Rage' movement:

Laurence Fox boycotts Sainsbury’s as they support Black History Month and vow ‘not to tolerate racism’


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> The latest from the wannabe-leader of Britain's 'White Rage' movement:
> 
> Laurence Fox boycotts Sainsbury’s as they support Black History Month and vow ‘not to tolerate racism’


What a hateful div he is. He’s just owned himself by tacitly admitting he’s a racist by calling for a boycott and doing Sainsbury’s a favour at the same times


----------



## MrSpikey (Oct 4, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> The latest from the wannabe-leader of Britain's 'White Rage' movement:
> 
> Laurence Fox boycotts Sainsbury’s as they support Black History Month and vow ‘not to tolerate racism’



I find it surprising he shopped at Sainsbury's in the first place. Everything I've read about him suggests he's a Lidl Englander.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 4, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> The latest from the wannabe-leader of Britain's 'White Rage' movement:
> 
> Laurence Fox boycotts Sainsbury’s as they support Black History Month and vow ‘not to tolerate racism’



I'm trying quite hard to imagine what link Black History Month has with promoting racial segregation...  coming up with zilch so far.


----------



## belboid (Oct 4, 2020)

I saw that the met tweeted their support for BHM this week too.   So, presumably, he won’t be calling them should someone give him a good slapping.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 4, 2020)

MrSpikey said:


> I find it surprising he shopped at Sainsbury's in the first place. Everything I've read about him suggests he's a Lidl Englander.



Was thinking Whiterose, as well


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 4, 2020)

MrSpikey said:


> I find it surprising he shopped at Sainsbury's in the first place. Everything I've read about him suggests he's a Lidl Englander.


Nothing wrong with Lidl. I prefer it over Sainsbury's and I'm not a racist.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 4, 2020)

I know that some on Urban don't like Marina Hyde, but she has a entertainingly good old pop at fer-Fox-sake here ....






			
				Guardian neadline said:
			
		

> *Thought leader? Surely Laurence Fox's cruellest miscasting yet*






			
				Guardian neadline said:
			
		

> *The culture warrior’s new party has received funds from Tory donors. What could be more anti-establishment?*






			
				Marina Hyde said:
			
		

> we now learn the former Lewis sidekick is to set up a party with the working title of Reclaim, which one source describes as “a Ukip for culture”. A styling which has all the promise of the Tea Party for the mind, or the DUP for Italian Renaissance painting, or the Khmer Rouge for disco. According to Laurence, he has already raised £5m, including sums from former Tory donors.





> I love this kid, 42, who simply wants us to be able to “celebrate our shared national history”. Don’t ask which bits. I think just, like, all of it? So, winning the second world war, of course, but also stuff like getting conquered by the Normans, and syphilitic kings screwing over their underlings, and the enclosures and the religious torture and the executions and whatnot. It’s ALL amazing, and you have to love it all, the same amount, and not make disloyal judgments that some of it, maybe, was a bit of a shitter for some people.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 5, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> I know that some on Urban don't like Marina Hyde, but she has a entertainingly good old pop at fer-Fox-sake here ....



Celebrating a shared national history, but without all those "odd" Sikh types


----------



## Shellee (Oct 5, 2020)

belboid said:


> I saw that the met tweeted their support for BHM this week too.   So, presumably, he won’t be calling them should someone give him a good slapping.



 Sounds like a plan............


----------



## 19force8 (Oct 5, 2020)

Of late he's been calling people who disagree with him paedophiles.

I think it's generous of him to offer to share that £5m amongst his political opponents.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2020)

8ball said:


> I'm trying quite hard to imagine what link Black History Month has with promoting racial segregation...  coming up with zilch so far.


It’s his version of “all history matters”.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2020)

belboid said:


> I saw that the met tweeted their support for BHM this week too.


In fact the MET and Sainsbury’s co-opting BHM does make me vomit into my mouth a little bit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 5, 2020)

belboid said:


> I saw that the met tweeted their support for *BHM* this week too.   So, presumably, he won’t be calling them should someone give him a good slapping.





danny la rouge said:


> In fact the MET and Sainsbury’s co-opting *BHM* does make me vomit into my mouth a little bit.


??


----------



## LDC (Oct 5, 2020)

Black History Month.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2020)

British Home Stores.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 5, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Black History Month.


Ah right, thought it was autocorrect for BLM! Duuur


----------



## philosophical (Oct 5, 2020)

I genuinely have no idea who Laurence Fox is, well I sort of do now, but I have no idea if he has ever done anything worth any attention.
Is he as good an actor as Imelda Staunton for example? Was he on Loving Island or something?


----------



## souljacker (Oct 5, 2020)

philosophical said:


> I genuinely have no idea who Laurence Fox is, well I sort of do now, but I have no idea if he has ever done anything worth any attention.
> Is he as good an actor as Imelda Staunton for example? Was he on Loving Island or something?


All you need to know is that he's a massive cunt.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2020)

philosophical said:


> I genuinely have no idea who Laurence Fox is, well I sort of do now, but I have no idea if he has ever done anything worth any attention.
> Is he as good an actor as Imelda Staunton for example? Was he on Loving Island or something?


He was in Lewis (the sequel to Morse) and was married to Rose Tyler.  He is from the Fox acting dynasty.  He does celebrity Gogglebox.


----------



## strung out (Oct 5, 2020)

philosophical said:


> I genuinely have no idea who Laurence Fox is, well I sort of do now, but I have no idea if he has ever done anything worth any attention.
> Is he as good an actor as Imelda Staunton for example? Was he on Loving Island or something?


Divorced man, not allowed to see his kids anymore.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2020)

He is also, I learned the other day, the brother-in-law of Richard Ayoade. Which must be utterly horrendous for the latter (and, one has to assume, his sister Lydia).


----------



## two sheds (Oct 5, 2020)

strung out said:


> Divorced man, not allowed to see his kids anymore.



was that the guitar playing


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 5, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> He was in Lewis (the sequel to Morse) and was married to Rose Tyler.  He is from the Fox acting dynasty.  He does celebrity Gogglebox.


He was married to Billie Piper too


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 5, 2020)

strung out said:


> Divorced man, not allowed to see his kids anymore.


‘She’s turned the weans against us!’


----------



## JimW (Oct 5, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> He was married to Billie Piper too


Bigamist as well as bigot?!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 5, 2020)

JimW said:


> Bigamist as well as bigot?!


I dunno. It doesn’t say owt about Tyler on his Wiki


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 5, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I dunno. It doesn’t say owt about Tyler on his Wiki



Billie Piper is Rose Tyler...  Eccleston and Tenant era Doctor Who.


----------



## philosophical (Oct 5, 2020)

Oh OK. I have never seen his programmes to my knowledge.
Detectorists is more my kind of thing. And endless cat videos.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 5, 2020)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Billie Piper is Rose Tyler...  Eccleston and Tenant era Doctor Who.


Ah


----------



## philosophical (Oct 5, 2020)

Actually I pay more attention to Larry the cat and hope he sees off a third Tory.
.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2020)

philosophical said:


> Detectorists is more my kind of thing.


He's probably distantly related to Rachael Stirling and Diana Rigg.  (Becky and her mum in Detectorists).


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Ah


You knew that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 5, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> You knew that.


I didn’t


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I didn’t


Oh yes you did!


----------



## 19force8 (Oct 5, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> In fact the MET and Sainsbury’s co-opting BHM does make me vomit into my mouth a little bit.


Yes.

Although the fact that major public facing businesses now feel it necessary to come down on the right side of this and other issues is perhaps a better indicator of the way society is moving than the sound and fury of bigots on social media generally.


----------



## philosophical (Oct 5, 2020)

Apparently I am distantly related to Ghengis Khan or Edward the Third or something.
Laurence Fox is related to the Jackal bloke is he?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 5, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Oh yes you did!
> View attachment 233018


I don’t watch children’s tv.


----------



## 19force8 (Oct 5, 2020)

strung out said:


> Divorced man, not allowed to see his kids anymore.


That's the thing that rings alarm bells. How much of a bastard do you have to be for the family court to stop contact with your kids?

Also, it must be utterly galling for a narcissist to be so firmly put in his place. Might be what tipped him over the edge.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I don’t watch children’s tv.


Billie Piper playing Rose on Dr Who was even mentioned on the Archers.

(“I spent Christmas on my own watching Dr Who”
“How was it?”
“It hasn’t been the same since Billie Piper left”).

But, OK.  I accept that you only knew who Billie Piper was from her pop career.  I know people never believe me that my ignorance of sport is practically total. So I can see the parallel.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2020)

philosophical said:


> Apparently I am distantly related to Ghengis Khan or Edward the Third or something.
> Laurence Fox is related to the Jackal bloke is he?


Yes. Nephew.  And son of the guy from Performance and the Servant.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 5, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Billie Piper playing Rose on Dr Who was even mentioned on the Archers.
> 
> (“I spent Christmas on my own watching Dr Who”
> “How was it?”
> ...


I have been watching her in I Hate Suzie - pretty impressive. I think this is one of the reasons Fox is shitting the bed so much recently


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2020)

19force8 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Although the fact that major public facing businesses now feel it necessary to come down on the right side of this and other issues is perhaps a better indicator of the way society is moving than the sound and fury of bigots on social media generally.


Twitter is nothing like real life.  Whatever the big obsession of the day is on Twitter, you can be absolutely certain that the general public are not up to speed on it.  This alone gives me optimism for the future.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 5, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> The latest from the wannabe-leader of Britain's 'White Rage' movement:
> 
> Laurence Fox boycotts Sainsbury’s as they support Black History Month and vow ‘not to tolerate racism’



As a vegan, I'm delighted to hear there will be less gammon in Sainsbury's now.


----------



## cantsin (Oct 5, 2020)

informative twit threads walking through the Telegraph / Beeb etc heavy-ish hitters ( politics / PR) forming the backbone of Fox's nascent 'political ' structure such as it is - bottom line, as with the pro Brexit Parties, 'winning seats' etc not necc.the priority ( for the backers - daft cnut Fox will take anything he can get, on any front ) , but pushing Tories hard to fight the (percieved ) culture wars looks achievable,especially with Johnson camp already issuing teachers with the ' no anti capitalism' etc guidelines, and floating Paul Dacre / Charles Moore as Ofcom / Beeb chairs etc .... new attempted ' long march through the institutions, backwards' imminent ?


----------



## scifisam (Oct 5, 2020)

19force8 said:


> Of late he's been calling people who disagree with him paedophiles.
> 
> I think it's generous of him to offer to share that £5m amongst his political opponents.




Yep. Including the editor of Pink News. Not really the best person to throw random serious accusations at.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2020)

He delivers a fresh batch of twathood every day:









						Laurence Fox boycotts Sainsbury’s after it supports Black History Month
					

Actor accused the supermarket of promoting ‘racial segregation and discrimination’




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 5, 2020)

Well I'm sure Sainsbury's won't be grieving over not having Laurence Fuckwit in their stores. Their staff get more than enough shit from the public in the course of their work, they won't miss Looza's contribution.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 5, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> He was married to Billie Piper too



She's not got shit for luck with husbands has she?


----------



## kittyP (Oct 5, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Billie Piper playing Rose on Dr Who was even mentioned on the Archers.
> 
> (“I spent Christmas on my own watching Dr Who”
> “How was it?”
> ...



TBF I have watched all of Dr Who and know that Billie Piper played Rose Tyler but didn't at all get that was what you were talking about and thought you were saying he was actually married to someone called Rose Tyler and Billie Piper


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2020)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Well I'm sure Sainsbury's won't be grieving over not having Laurence Fuckwit in their stores. Their staff get more than enough shit from the public in the course of their work, they won't miss Looza's contribution.


Their statement, which prompted his boycott, literally said "if you have a problem with this, don't shop here, you're not our priority". He's literally doing what they told him to do, and thinking it's some kind of protest. I guess he thinks he's calling their bluff, which, to be fair, he might be; no idea how genuine the sentiment from Sainsbury's was.


----------



## 19force8 (Oct 5, 2020)

He's also drawn the attention of the artist formerly known as Mark ne Francois pas.

"wheelie bintellectual" indeed


----------



## 19force8 (Oct 5, 2020)

I apologise for relaying so many tweets and I promise to stop now.

But it's as if he doesn't know there's a delete button. Also that a full and sincere apology is often acceptable [see K Hopkins and the Finsbury Park Mosque]



E2A Good news that he's changed his views - I'm always one for believing people can change.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2020)

19force8 said:


> I apologise for relaying so many tweets and I promise to stop now.
> 
> But it's as if he doesn't know there's a delete button. Also that a full and sincere apology is often acceptable [see K Hopkins and the Finsbury Park Mosque]



He absolutely does, because he's used it.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 5, 2020)

'punch button' would be good


----------



## MrSki (Oct 5, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Yep. Including the editor of Pink News. Not really the best person to throw random serious accusations at.


He is getting sued & I hope he gets every penny & his guitar off the twat.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 5, 2020)

19force8 said:


> I apologise for relaying so many tweets and I promise to stop now.
> 
> But it's as if he doesn't know there's a delete button. Also that a full and sincere apology is often acceptable [see K Hopkins and the Finsbury Park Mosque]
> 
> ...




Hahahaha he deleted his tweets after calling three people paedophiles just because they criticized him  and they're going to sue the shit out of him so he wants to wish the tweets away


----------



## 8ball (Oct 5, 2020)

MrSki said:


> He is getting sued & I hope he gets every penny & his guitar off the twat.




The guitar sounds like it’s fucked tbf


----------



## MrSki (Oct 5, 2020)

8ball said:


> The guitar sounds like it’s fucked tbf


That is why it should be included in any settlement. So the cunt can't busk outside Sainsbury's.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 6, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Hahahaha he deleted his tweets after calling three people paedophiles just because they criticized him  and they're going to sue the shit out of him so he wants to wish the tweets away


I wouldn't be surprised if there was a bit of homophobia in his comments too, particularly regarding the Stonewall bloke.


----------



## cantsin (Oct 6, 2020)

MrSki said:


> He is getting sued & I hope he gets every penny & his guitar off the twat.




kinda confused / mixed feelings re: fact that Mark Lewis / Patron is the lawyer here ... nasty, nasty piece of work


----------



## belboid (Oct 6, 2020)

cantsin said:


> kinda confused / mixed feelings re: fact that Mark Lewis / Patron is the lawyer here ... nasty, nasty piece of work


The bloke who won the first major phone hacking cases? Won the Dowler family £3m? Wonder why he got chosen


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 6, 2020)

cantsin said:


> kinda confused / mixed feelings re: fact that Mark Lewis / Patron is the lawyer here ... nasty, nasty piece of work


I’ve yet to hear anyone say “the kind of lawyer I need for this libel case I’m bringing is a really nice, easygoing, tractable pushover”.


----------



## cantsin (Oct 6, 2020)

belboid said:


> The bloke who won the first major phone hacking cases? Won the Dowler family £3m? Wonder why he got chosen



yep, that lawyer from 6/7 years ago who's seemed to develop into an obsessive bully who loves to fight on behalf of fellow obsessive bullys









						Mark Lewis fined £2,500 for offensive tweets
					

High-profile lawyer responded to abusive messages on social media by wishing death on his abusers.




					www.lawgazette.co.uk
				











						Leaked Labour report shows Riley libel case is based on a falsehood
					

This is not a good look for Rachel Riley: Her tweet refers to a threat by her lawyer, Mark Lewis, to sue people publicising the leaked Labour Party report on how its officers handled (or rather, di…



					voxpoliticalonline.com


----------



## Knotted (Oct 6, 2020)

I do like the title of this thread. It's like one half of a short conversation.

Laurence Fox

Who?

The Twat

Oh him.


----------



## belboid (Oct 6, 2020)

He seems fairly effective.

(Mark Lewis, that is.  Tho L Fox is effectively a twat too)


----------



## 8ball (Oct 6, 2020)

Knotted said:


> I do like the title of this thread. It's like one half of a short conversation.
> 
> Laurence Fox
> 
> ...



The thing that gets me is that he just keeps escalating now.  I put it partly down to the posh-boy sense of entitlement (he freely admits he’s not that bright, which is the closest thing he has to a redeeming feature), but the influence of bigger boys is also clearly evident.  

Left to himself, I expect some of his wiser and cleverer mates would have talked him down by now.


----------



## Knotted (Oct 6, 2020)

It's about self promotion. Keeping himself in the news etc.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 6, 2020)

Knotted said:


> It's about self promotion. Keeping himself in the news etc.



I somehow doubt this has made the work offers roll in.


----------



## Sue (Oct 6, 2020)

8ball said:


> I somehow doubt this has made the work offers roll in.


Although being part of an acting dynasty does help...


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 6, 2020)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if there was a bit of homophobia in his comments too, particularly regarding the Stonewall bloke.


Given one of the other people (who is also suing) is a well-known drag queen that assumption is fairly safe, I'd say.


----------



## belboid (Oct 6, 2020)

Sue said:


> Although being part of an acting dynasty does help...


Ohh, so you want to discriminate against him just because he happens to have been born into a particular family?  That's no different to racism!   I bet you're one of those 'people' who is under thirty five.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 6, 2020)

Sue said:


> Although being part of an acting dynasty does help...


You’d be surprised.  The luvvies can close ranks against a persona non grata.  He’ll certainly struggle to work in theatre again.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 6, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> You’d be surprised.  The luvvies can close ranks against a persona non grata.  He’ll certainly struggle to work in theatre again.



Attempting to set hordes on Rebecca Front won't have made him popular either.


----------



## Reno (Oct 6, 2020)

He's not doing his acting career any favours. The vast majority of people who work in the theatre and in the film and tv industry would not like to be seen associating with a public racist/bigot. The obvious career path open to him now is as a male Katie Hopkins.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 6, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> You’d be surprised.  The luvvies can close ranks against a persona non grata.  He’ll certainly struggle to work in theatre again.



Oh no he won't.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 6, 2020)

Widow Twatty.


----------



## Reno (Oct 6, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Oh no he won't.


He had no offers for acting jobs since he started with racist statements on tv and in the press. He's also not a famous or popular enough actor for his career to shrug this off.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 6, 2020)

Oh yes he has.




sorry 

Eta: but goodoh at what you said


----------



## Reno (Oct 6, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Oh yes he has.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The last acting he did was in the tv series White Lines, which got shot last year and which has since gotten cancelled.


----------



## cantsin (Oct 6, 2020)

Reno said:


> He's not doing his acting career any favours. The vast majority of people who work in the theatre and in the film and tv industry would not like to be seen associating with a public racist/bigot. The obvious career path open to him now is as a male Katie Hopkins.



Hopkins is headed towards imminent bankruptcy ( due to Monroe case) , with no media gigs left - not sure there's any 'career path' down that particular route


----------



## Reno (Oct 6, 2020)

cantsin said:


> Hopkins is headed towards imminent bankruptcy ( due to Monroe case) , with no media gigs left - not sure there's any 'career path' down that particular route


I know, I too should have put 'career path' in quotation marks. He is going even further than Hopkins in terms of virulence. Publicly accusing people of being paedophiles, because they are LGBTQ+ can deplete a bank account in now time.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 6, 2020)

Unless you're Elon Musk. 

We can only hope with The Twat though


----------



## Reno (Oct 6, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Unless you're Elon Musk.
> 
> We can only hope with The Twat though


Not a smart move either, but that was not in response to the rescuer of those kids being gay. And Musk is a gazillion times more famous, successful and powerful than Fox of will ever be.


----------



## Reno (Oct 6, 2020)

Laurence Fox sued by gay rights charity boss over Sainsbury's racism row
					

Charity boss Simon Blake is launching legal proceedings over the Lewis actor who called him a 'paedophile' on Twitter as they rowed about Sainsbury's Black History Month post




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 6, 2020)

Being blatantly homophobic is likely the best way there is to unite the world of performing arts against you. Second best way is probably being a racist gobshite. 
So yeah, i don't imagine his acting career is going anywhere but South from now on.


----------



## xenon (Oct 7, 2020)

But surely all the free speech merchants can offer him a job. I mean, isn't he just saying what everyone thinks. Can't they commission a play for him or something. I thought they were the silent majority. Market of ideas, Put your money where your mouth is etc. Must be able to kickstarter him into... er OK, that other weird shit YouTube alternative they all watch AmIright.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 7, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Attempting to set hordes on Rebecca Front won't have made him popular either.



Did he? Front is lovely


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 7, 2020)

Kaka Tim said:


> Being blatantly homophobic is likely the best way there is to unite the world of performing arts against you. Second best way is probably being a racist gobshite.
> So yeah, i don't imagine his acting career is going anywhere but South from now on.



I think he knows that too, he's opting for the 'living off go-fund me donations from gammon vermin' route now.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 7, 2020)

It never did Edward Fox any harm.


----------



## belboid (Oct 7, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> It never did Edward Fox any harm.


Didn’t it? Have you seen his filmography since he came out as complete dick?

Plus, he could actually act.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Reno (Oct 7, 2020)

Drag Race UK star Crystal suing Laurence Fox
					

Crystal says the actor 'seriously defamed me' over Black History Month tweets.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 7, 2020)

Reno said:


> The obvious career path open to him now is as a male Katie Hopkins.


I'm now picturing the pair of them re-enacting that Vasquez-Hudson scene from _Aliens_


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 7, 2020)

Reno said:


> I know, I too should have put 'career path' in quotation marks. He is going even further than Hopkins in terms of virulence. Publicly accusing people of being paedophiles, because they are LGBTQ+ can deplete a bank account in now time.



What looked at first like a valid, if loathsome, strategy to make some easy bank by reinventing himself as a professional troll is looking more and more like the behaviour of a man with multiple screws loose. Hopefully he follows Hopkins into ignominy and ruin sooner rather than later.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 7, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> It never did Edward Fox any harm.


Is he a relation? Strangely it hadn't even occurred to me.


----------



## Reno (Oct 7, 2020)

Count Cuckula said:


> Is he a relation? Strangely it hadn't even occurred to me.


It's a theatrical and acting dynasty stretching over three generations. Edward Fox is his uncle, James Fox his father, Emilia Fox his cousin. There are more...


----------



## two sheds (Oct 7, 2020)

Do we know what percentage are twats?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 7, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> I'm now picturing the pair of them re-enacting that Vasquez-Hudson scene from _Aliens_


Game over, man! Game over! 
(here's hoping)


----------



## Reno (Oct 7, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Do we know what percentage are twats?


Edward was a patron of UKIP, James was probably the most promising in terms of a career but gave it all up for more than a decade to become a born again christian after starring in Performance. Emilia doesn't seem to have embarrassed herself publicly so far, I don't know about the rest.


----------



## belboid (Oct 7, 2020)

Reno said:


> Edward was a patron of UKIP, James was probably the most promising in terms of a career but gave it all up for more than a decade to become a born again christian after starring in Performance. Emilia doesn't seem to have embarrassed herself publicly so far, I don't know about the rest.


Freddie hasn't been objectionable in any way so far.  Made a decent Romeo too


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 7, 2020)

Reno said:


> Edward was a patron of UKIP, James was probably the most promising in terms of a career but gave it all up for more than a decade to become a born again christian after starring in Performance. Emilia doesn't seem to have embarrassed herself publicly so far, I don't know about the rest.


Lydia is married to Richard Ayoade - bet their next Christmas is going to be awkward


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 7, 2020)

Reno said:


> It's a theatrical and acting dynasty stretching over three generations. Edward Fox is his uncle, James Fox his father, Emilia Fox his cousin. There are more...


The patriarch was Robin, the grandfather of Laurence, Emilia etc. Robin Fox (theatrical agent) - Wikipedia


----------



## two sheds (Oct 7, 2020)

So looks like about 33% then


----------



## Reno (Oct 7, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> The patriarch was Robin, the grandfather of Laurence, Emilia etc. Robin Fox (theatrical agent) - Wikipedia


I know but I can't make out the Twat-level there.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 7, 2020)

Reno said:


> I know but I can't make out the Twat-level there.


Yeah, it wasn’t really for you but for general information for those who hadn’t known.  Informative for those who hadn’t realised quite how entwined in British acting history the family is. (Right down to the matriarch being the Mrs Worthington who shouldn’t put her daughter on the stage, and Ellen Terry being a relative).


----------



## two sheds (Oct 7, 2020)

Reno said:


> I know but I can't make out the Twat-level there.



"a notorious philanderer" I gave him the benefit of the doubt  non-twat


----------



## ddraig (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 7, 2020)

belboid said:


> Freddie hasn't been objectionable in any way so far.  Made a decent Romeo too



You think he should be spared being romanoved then?


----------



## MrSki (Oct 17, 2020)

More like the twat in a hat.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 17, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> I'm now picturing the pair of them re-enacting that Vasquez-Hudson scene from _Aliens_



"Hey Hopkins, have you ever been mistaken for a man?"

That one?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 20, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Widow Twatty.



Twittow Wanky


----------



## Raheem (Oct 20, 2020)

Wishee Wozent


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 20, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Lydia is married to Richard Ayoade - bet their next Christmas is going to be awkward



Any christmas involving Richard Ayoade would probably be pretty awkward anyway.


----------



## likesfish (Oct 20, 2020)

Tbf it's Lawrence Sainsbury's probably meant It, I mean why wouldn't you?😀


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2020)

likesfish said:


> Tbf it's Lawrence Sainsbury's probably meant It mean why wouldn't you.


Wot


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 20, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Wot


Oh come on.  This one isn’t that hard:
Tbf it's Lawrence [Fox.] Sainsbury's probably meant It [their original message, which was “if you don’t like us supporting BLM don’t shop here”], I mean [,] why wouldn't you?😀


----------



## two sheds (Oct 20, 2020)

Can I PM you when I get particularly difficult cryptic crossword clues?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> Oh come on.  This one isn’t that hard:
> Tbf it's Lawrence [Fox.] Sainsbury's probably meant It [their original message, which was “if you don’t like us supporting BLM don’t shop here”], I mean [,] why wouldn't you?😀


That’s why you’re a good teacher and I would have been a terrible one.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 9, 2020)

Larry tries to add a 4 that will work in a reflection, fails.









						Laurence Fox tried to change his hat to 'Trump 2024' and failed miserably
					

In a show of solidarity with Donald Trump, right-wing commentator, Laurence Fox tried to change his hat to 'Trump 2024' and failed.




					www.thepoke.co.uk


----------



## 8ball (Nov 9, 2020)

How does this man manage to dress himself? 

edit:  it's a parody thing, isn't it?
??


----------



## two sheds (Nov 9, 2020)

I don't follow why he'd write the 4 backwards


----------



## 8ball (Nov 9, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I don't follow why he'd write the 4 backwards



I think maybe he did it in Photoshop to avoid ruining his hat.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 9, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I don't follow why he'd write the 4 backwards


I think the main one is because he's a twat, if it is him.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 9, 2020)

8ball said:


> How does this man manage to dress himself?
> 
> edit:  it's a parody thing, isn't it?
> ??



Nope, it's his real account and I don't think it's supposed to be funny.

He was aware that the numbers would be switched round in the mirror, so tried to compensate for that, but didn't understand that writing the four the "wrong" way round while the other numbers stayed the same would just not work.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 9, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Nope, it's his real account and I don't think it's supposed to be funny.
> 
> He was aware that the numbers would be switched round in the mirror, so tried to compensate for that, but didn't understand that writing the four the "wrong" way round while the other numbers stayed the same would just not work.



It's comedy genius either way.  Especially the way it fails to work both ways round.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 9, 2020)

Why not just flip the image...?


----------



## 8ball (Nov 9, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Why not just flip the image...?



Come on, this is so much better.

Aside from Fox, are the Trumpers (the really rabid ones) expecting him to run next time? 
He's allowed to run as an Independent, but the GOP have been in the process of dropping him like a hot brick for a couple of days now.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 9, 2020)

Sharp as a spoon.


----------



## xenon (Nov 9, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Nope, it's his real account and I don't think it's supposed to be funny.
> 
> He was aware that the numbers would be switched round in the mirror, so tried to compensate for that, but didn't understand that writing the four the "wrong" way round while the other numbers stayed the same would just not work.



Jesus, is that what he did. Even I could hand write 2024 so it would show up correctly in a mirror and I've been blind for about 25 years...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 9, 2020)

Well edgy


----------



## xenon (Nov 9, 2020)

What I find mildly interesting is why the hell in a handcart, PC gone mad, bring back traditional values lot, such as Fox, gravitate towards the likes of Trump. It's a lazy lining up behind the most high profile anti mainstream liberal consensus antagonist. A posh british actor and Trumpsm, pfft.

Nah he's just a bit dim isn't he. There's no position other than just oh why can't I be on the telly more, why's my wife such a bitch and upperty types just stop changing things and talking about privelage...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 9, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Nope, it's his real account and I don't think it's supposed to be funny.
> 
> He was aware that the numbers would be switched round in the mirror, so tried to compensate for that, but didn't understand that writing the four the "wrong" way round while the other numbers stayed the same would just not work.


Looks like he just wrote it the right way while looking in the mirror cos he really is that thick


----------



## 8ball (Nov 9, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Looks like he just wrote it the right way while looking in the mirror cos he really is that thick



I can actually see him doing that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Larry tries to add a 4 that will work in a reflection, fails.
> View attachment 238046
> 
> 
> ...


it's wicked to mock the afflicted


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 9, 2020)

8ball said:


> I can actually see him doing that.



Rather see him do one


----------



## scifisam (Nov 9, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Looks like he just wrote it the right way while looking in the mirror cos he really is that thick



Yeah, could be that too! It's impressively dumb either way.


----------



## pesh (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## spanglechick (Nov 13, 2020)

pesh said:


>


Ah ha.  Do not fuck with the thespians.  They will not let you play with them.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 13, 2020)

He’ll get work if he’s any good as an actor.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 14, 2020)

Not the original.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 14, 2020)

pesh said:


>


Oh dear how sad never mind.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 15, 2020)

8ball said:


> He’ll get work if he’s any good as an actor.



Umm.  The acting profession has an exceptionally tenuous relationship to meritocratic hiring to start with.  There are a great many excellent unemployed actors who * havent* metaphorically befouled themselves repeatedly in public before anyone starts employing this cunt.  

Which is why his agent has sacked him.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 15, 2020)

Makes space for some fresh new talent


----------



## Edie (Nov 15, 2020)

I have never ever heard of this chap.


----------



## Reno (Nov 15, 2020)

8ball said:


> He’ll get work if he’s any good as an actor.


Where ? Like any arts community, the theatre and film community is on which overwhelmingly holds liberal and centre left views. Why would they hire an outspoken bigot ?


----------



## Reno (Nov 15, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Makes space for some fresh new talent
> 
> View attachment 238910


Please enlighten us. No idea who this is or what this is about.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 15, 2020)

Reno said:


> Please enlighten us. No idea who this is or what this is about.


It’s Matt Berry.  The gif is just being used in support of the statement above it, I think.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 15, 2020)

Edie said:


> I have never ever heard of this chap.


He was Hathaway in the Morse spin off, Lewis.


----------



## Reno (Nov 15, 2020)

Right, he's in What We Do in the Shadows. I still don't understand the gif.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2020)

Reno said:


> Right, he's in What We Do in the Shadows. I still don't understand the gif.


It’s from Toast of London, in which he plays a terrible actor


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> He was Hathaway in the Morse spin off, Lewis.


I thought you meant Matt Berry, and went off looking for footage of him in Lewis, only to have to sit through at least 30 seconds of Fox before I realised my mistake


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 15, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> I thought you meant Matt Berry, and went off looking for footage of him in Lewis, only to have to sit through at least 30 seconds of Fox before I realised my mistake


That would have been inspired casting!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 15, 2020)

I leave you people alone for 38 minutes and this is what happens


----------



## xenon (Nov 15, 2020)

Reno said:


> Right, he's in What We Do in the Shadows. I still don't understand the gif.



and in toast of London. Where he plays a jobbing actor, Stephen Toast, doing a lot of boring voice-over work.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 15, 2020)

The gif is just being used to contradict the statement above it, I think.


----------



## Reno (Nov 15, 2020)

xenon said:


> and in toast of London. Where he plays a jobbing actor, Stephen Toast, doing a lot of boring voice-over work.


Alright alright, I got it !   

I think I only understand gifs when they speak to me in cute animal antics.


----------



## gosub (Nov 15, 2020)

xenon said:


> and in toast of London. Where he plays a jobbing actor, Stephen Toast, doing a lot of boring voice-over work.


Boring?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 15, 2020)

Don't get your Clem Fandangos in a twist


----------



## 8ball (Nov 15, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> Umm.  The acting profession has an exceptionally tenuous relationship to meritocratic hiring to start with.  There are a great many excellent unemployed actors who * havent* metaphorically befouled themselves repeatedly in public before anyone starts employing this cunt.
> 
> Which is why his agent has sacked him.



Right, so doesn’t much matter whether he’s any good.  Just checking.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 15, 2020)

Ironic that victims like him of ‘cancel culture’ are on just about every media platform you could wish for


----------



## 8ball (Nov 15, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Ironic that victims like him of ‘cancel culture’ are on just about every media platform you could wish for



You mean like Facebook?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 15, 2020)

pesh said:


>


There was an agent on twitter who said “I’ll represent somebody if I like them and what they do, or if I think they’ll make me a lot of money. Both is great, but it has to be at least one.”


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 15, 2020)

I think he knows the acting gig’s up anyway. All the bluster is to increase his popularity with the crank-right, presumably so he can attach himself to whatever shitty thing the likes of Falange come up with next.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 15, 2020)

Brixton Hatter said:


> There was an agent on twitter who said “I’ll represent somebody if I like them and what they do, or if I think they’ll make me a lot of money. Both is great, but it has to be at least one.”



The latter one being the factor in this case.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 15, 2020)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I think he knows the acting gig’s up anyway. All the bluster is to increase his popularity with the crank-right, presumably so he can attach himself to whatever shitty thing the likes of Falange come up with next.



No one seems to have done an Ayn Rand film for a little while...


----------



## ddraig (Nov 16, 2020)

WELL 'ARD!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2020)

He couldn’t even fight off 4 ducks


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 16, 2020)

"the last vestiges of my personal freedom"

The fuck?

You entitled, over privileged snowflake.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Nov 16, 2020)

ddraig said:


> WELL 'ARD!!




He'd love that. He just gives off a desire for 'martyrdom'. Into his cold, dead upper arm


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 16, 2020)

Laurence Fox is about as hard as a diahorrea ridden dog turd.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 16, 2020)

Do people really support mandatory vaccination? Because I would resist that just out of principle. I don’t care if it’s this guy saying it, he is right on this point.


----------



## petee (Nov 16, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> He was Hathaway in the Morse spin off, Lewis.



which is the only way i know of him.
he seems a twatting twat otherwise.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 16, 2020)

tonysingh said:


> Laurence Fox is about as hard as a diahorrea ridden dog turd.



Fox plays the victim so well he should carry his own body chalk.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 16, 2020)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Do people really support mandatory vaccination? Because I would resist that just out of principle. I don’t care if it’s this guy saying it, he is right on this point.


I would hope it wouldn't be necessary. Far better to gain consent, and if a very small number of people refuse, we can live with that. But we don't have an absolute right to refuse to do things that will protect other people. So no, I don't think he's right on this point as a matter of principle.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 16, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I would hope it wouldn't be necessary. Far better to gain consent, and if a very small number of people refuse, we can live with that. But we don't have an absolute right to refuse to do things that will protect other people. So no, I don't think he's right on this point as a matter of principle.



But surely the only people that would be at risk are those choosing to not take the vaccine?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 16, 2020)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> But surely the only people that would be at risk are those choosing to not take the vaccine?


No. To achieve herd immunity, you need 70+ percent uptake. Some people can't take vaccines for medical reasons. For others, the vaccine might not work. So to get to that 70+ percent, you might need 90 percent uptake from those who can have it and on whom it will work.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 16, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> No. To achieve herd immunity, you need 70+ percent uptake. Some people can't take vaccines for medical reasons. For others, the vaccine might not work. So to get to that 70+ percent, you might need 90 percent uptake from those who can have it and on whom it will work.



How do we know in advance if someone will have an adverse response? Is it not best to allow people to make that decision for themselves?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 16, 2020)

Unpopular opinion....apart from the fact i'd happily take a long run up and leap into a neck twisting slap of LF's face into next year.... I was listening to LBC earlier this evening and heard the briefing when Failcock wouldn't rule out compulsory vaccination and I thought to myself 'Like fuck you will'...then ran through a few far fetched scenarios in my head of me evading forced vaccination... I concluded that I wouldn't be able to keep my job, might have to go on the run and would have to think more about it should it happen...


----------



## two sheds (Nov 16, 2020)

Herd immunity is a good first aim, but shouldn't we really be looking long term at eradication? For diseases like smallpox and polio certainly, but also for coronavirus? New Zealand for example is trying for zero new cases.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 16, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Herd immunity is a good first aim, but shouldn't we really be looking long term at eradication? For diseases like smallpox and polio certainly, but also for coronavirus? New Zealand for example is trying for zero new cases.


Herd immunity is the way to achieve eradication. Too few new hosts for the virus to spread so it eventually is eradicated. Smallpox and polio were eradicated through vaccination.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 16, 2020)

He is just trying to say anything that might give him a bit more publicity. He is a twat and will fade away.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 16, 2020)

No I'm not


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 16, 2020)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> How do we know in advance if someone will have an adverse response? Is it not best to allow people to make that decision for themselves?


for some people, you can know, yes. As I said, some people have particular conditions that mean they can't have vaccinations. 

As for the extremely occasional adverse reaction out of the blue for people who have no history of problems with vaccination, that's where building confidence and consent in the process comes in. Twats like this idiot actor will be so far back in the queue that millions of people will have had it before him. There will be a solid base of evidence as to any possible risks. 

But you're being a selfish cunt if you refuse the vaccine for no good reason. There's no getting around that.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 16, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> But you're being a selfish cunt if you refuse the vaccine for no good reason. There's no getting around that.





You first.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 16, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> You first.


I'll be a long way back in the queue. But if I was at the front of the queue, if I worked in a hospital for instance, absolutely I would take it first. I would see it as my duty to take it.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 16, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> for some people, you can know, yes. As I said, some people have particular conditions that mean they can't have vaccinations.
> 
> As for the extremely occasional adverse reaction out of the blue for people who have no history of problems with vaccination, that's where building confidence and consent in the process comes in. Twats like this idiot actor will be so far back in the queue that millions of people will have had it before him. There will be a solid base of evidence as to any possible risks.
> 
> But you're being a selfish cunt if you refuse the vaccine for no good reason. There's no getting around that.



Sorry but I won’t be bullied into putting something into my body I’m nervous of, either by you or anyone else. Attempts to shame me by saying I’m a ‘selfish cunt’ as you so nicely put it, won’t work.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 16, 2020)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Sorry but I won’t be bullied into putting something into my body I’m nervous of, either by you or anyone else. Attempts to shame me by saying I’m a ‘selfish cunt’ as you so nicely put it, won’t work.


There's no polite way to put this. You clearly don't understand the issues wrt herd immunity. You didn't realise that it's not just a question your safety. I suggest you go and read up on it and learn how it works.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 16, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> There's no polite way to put this. You clearly don't understand the issues wrt herd immunity. You didn't realise that it's not just a question your safety. I suggest you go and read up on it and learn how it works.



Neither will I be shamed by your smug and superior attitude.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 16, 2020)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Neither will I be shamed by your smug and superior attitude.


Just go and fucking learn about it. Fuck's sake.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 16, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Just go and fucking learn about it. Fuck's sake.



Then I’ll wait to see the long term effects are. Something that no amount of reading at this stage will tell me because the long-term studies haven’t been done.

I’ve seen too much medical malpractice in my life to trust a brand new vaccine that’s been rushed through - family members given blood infected with Hep C, another wrongly told they had breast cancer by a dodgy doctor who then got struck off, myself almost dying after been given an anti malarial drug that conflicted with tablets I take for epilepsy.

I know my body, and I trust others to know theirs. I don’t care if you think I’m selfish or thick or below you. It’s my body, and that’s that.


----------



## Serge Forward (Nov 17, 2020)

The whole point of mass vaccination is it creates herd immunity and protects those who are not able to have the vaccine. Anyone who whines about their "freedom" not to be vaccinated is an individualist shite who puts their own selfish crap before the wellbeing of the most vulnerable people in society. Bullied? With that attitude, you should be fucking shunned and kicked out of public places.

I accept your point that we need to be sure it's safe and effective first, mind.


----------



## xenon (Nov 17, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Herd immunity is a good first aim, but shouldn't we really be looking long term at eradication? For diseases like smallpox and polio certainly, but also for coronavirus? New Zealand for example is trying for zero new cases.



That's never gonna happen if vaccination doesn't play a part. What they gonna do, test every single passenger upon arrival, forever. Even if it could work in New Zealand, it's not practicle for say, Europe.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 17, 2020)

No, indeed, vaccination has to be central.


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 17, 2020)

There won’t be ‘forced’ vaccination. No one is going to hold iou on the floor and inject  vaccine against your will.


----------



## xenon (Nov 17, 2020)

Serge Forward said:


> The whole point of mass vaccination is it creates herd immunity and protects those who are not able to have the vaccine. Anyone who whines about their "freedom" not to be vaccinated is an individualist shite who puts their own selfish crap before the wellbeing of the most vulnerable people in society. Bullied? With that attitude, you should be fucking shunned and kicked out of public places.
> 
> I accept your point that we need to be sure it's safe and effective first, mind.



TBH I have sympathy for people like ItWillNeverWork's position, Mistrust born out of experience.

The foil hatter lot, not so much.

I highly doubt vaccination would become mandatory anyway, except for perhaps a few professions. Maybe front line medical staff.


----------



## oryx (Nov 17, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> There won’t be ‘forced’ vaccination. No one is going to hold iou on the floor and inject  vaccine against your will.


^ This. It annoys me that the issue of 'forced vaccination' has become so great.

Anyone, feel free to correct me, but there is no history of forced vaccination in this country AFAIK and I'm not aware that a Covid vaccine is likely to be the first.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> There won’t be ‘forced’ vaccination. No one is going to hold iou on the floor and inject  vaccine against your will.



Unless you’re a child, obv.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 17, 2020)

oryx said:


> ^ This. It annoys me that the issue of 'forced vaccination' has become so great.
> 
> Anyone, feel free to correct me, but there is no history of forced vaccination in this country AFAIK and I'm not aware that a Covid vaccine is likely to be the first.




'Forced' is what I hear when they use 'compulsory'.   I don't think I am alone in that.

Just thinking about all the vaccines I have knowingly had...
Rubella
BCG
No idea about childhood ones as I don't remember.
A few recommended ones for travelling to far away places during the 90's.
I never 'choose' to get a flu jab.


For the record...I haven't lost my mind and turned into an anti-vaxxer  but my first instinct is not to want this or any other vaccine if I can help it.

I am just not the medication type and never had been. I am also a belligerent fucker and don't like being told what to do and certainly don't want to be strong armed into having anything that I'm not first convinced is tried/tested/safe obviously.

Calling me or anyone else  'a selfish cunt' is a ridiculous response IMO.


----------



## Reno (Nov 17, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> 'Forced' is what I hear when they use 'compulsory'.   I don't think I am alone in that.
> 
> Just thinking about all the vaccines I have knowingly had...
> Rubella
> ...


It appears, self-awaredness is not a strong point of anti-vaxxers.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 17, 2020)

Reno said:


> It appears, self-awaredness is not a strong point of anti-vaxxers.



Get a fucking grip ...I'm not an anti-vaxxer! 

The key point for me is tested/safe/necessary and not feeling like I am being _forced_ if I don't have that confidence.

But you keep being an condescending prick though yeah?...suits you sir.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 17, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> Get a fucking grip ...I'm not an anti-vaxxer!
> 
> The key point for me is tested/safe/necessary and not feeling like I am being _forced_ if I don't have that confidence.
> 
> But you keep being an condescending prick though yeah?...suits you sir.


That's not what twats like Laurence Fox are on about, though. He sees it as his right not to have it, as an invasion of liberty to even suggest that it should have elements of compulsion to it. And I repeat. If you refuse the jab for no good reason, you are being selfish and antisocial. You're refusing to do something that would help other people. 

People aren't going to be held down against their will and jabbed, anyway. What could well happen is something that used to be very common - no travel without the vaccination. My mum had to have the smallpox jab before she could visit North America in the 1950s - she'd already had it, but had to have it again anyway to get her visa. That kind of thing very easily could come in for Covid. In fact, I'll be very surprised if it doesn't.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 17, 2020)

oryx said:


> ^ This. It annoys me that the issue of 'forced vaccination' has become so great.
> 
> Anyone, feel free to correct me, but there is no history of forced vaccination in this country AFAIK and I'm not aware that a Covid vaccine is likely to be the first.



Actually smallpox vaccinations used to be compulsory (for babies born after 1853). But smallpox had a way higher death rate. There was still a huge amount of non-compliance and many legitimate concerns about the vaccination.

Personally I wouldn't really want to take a vaccine unless it had been trialled for at least a year, preferably longer, and tested on different cohorts rather than just young healthy adults. That's not selfish, it's sensible. But on the other hand if vaccination is what we need to start getting some of the good aspects of life back, maybe I'll take one for the team if I end up being one of the ones offered it.

Laurence Fox is just a spoilt toddler hammering his little footsies on the floor to get attention though.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 17, 2020)

The queue for vaccination will be long so avoiding it would be easy. Plenty of people desperate for it. Including me. I'd probably give it a few months depending on when it's offered to me.

That fox twat just likes the sound of his own voice, much as snowflake is not a label of great meaning it does suit him.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 17, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> That's not what twats like Laurence Fox are on about, though.



Oh I know...but I am. I just mainly wanted to show my thinking and how those who think like I do aren't anti-vaxxers lacking self awareness and selfish cunts. 

I think there are legitimate reasons why many, like me, aren't yet filled with confidence about this yet and all this talk of 'compulsory' just serves to polarise people IME.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 17, 2020)

We'll see how many anti-vaxxers change their minds when they find out they can't go abroad without it.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 17, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> Oh I know...but I am. I just mainly wanted to show my thinking and how those who think like I do aren't anti-vaxxers lacking self awareness and selfish cunts.
> 
> I think there are legitimate reasons why many, like me, aren't yet filled with confidence about this yet and all this talk of 'compulsory' just serves to polarise people IME.


But this conversation started with a poster agreeing with Fox. I would very much hope that compulsion wouldn't be necessary, although as I said, I can see it becoming a requirement for travel. But to frame this as a question of liberty and principle is wrongheaded. The wellbeing of others is involved, so freedoms need to be balanced - because in this instance, _my_ freedom not to have the vaccination impinges on _your_ freedom to enjoy the benefits of herd immunity. It's really not so different from the stupid arguments over masks.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 17, 2020)

I don't see the point of calling people cunts about this tbh, full on loons aside. I wonder what people who don't feel like they should take the vaccine expect to happen instead though. Everyone else takes it so they don't have to? People are expected to carry on complying with restrictions for their benefit?


----------



## two sheds (Nov 17, 2020)

I presume they're saying that they want to wait until they see whether there are nasty side effects and will take precautions until they feel ready to have it.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 17, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> But this conversation started with a poster agreeing with Fox. I would very much hope that compulsion wouldn't be necessary, although as I said, I can see it becoming a requirement for travel. But to frame this as a question of liberty and principle is wrongheaded. The wellbeing of others is involved, so freedoms need to be balanced - because in this instance, _my_ freedom not to have the vaccination impinges on _your_ freedom to enjoy the benefits of herd immunity. It's really not so different from the stupid arguments over masks.



"A poster" would be me. I have a name. If you want to talk about me that's fine, but at least involve me in the conversation, if only out of courtesy. Ta.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 17, 2020)

TAKE BACK CONTROL


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2020)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> "A poster" would be me. I have a name. If you want to talk about me that's fine, but at least involve me in the conversation, if only out of courtesy. Ta.


You’re already in the conversation


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 17, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I presume they're saying that they want to wait until they see whether there are nasty side effects and will take precautions until they feel ready to have it.




Which is sensible isn't it?

I understand the 'urgency' to find something to deal with Covid obviously.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 17, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> That's not what twats like Laurence Fox are on about, though. He sees it as his right not to have it, as an invasion of liberty to even suggest that it should have elements of compulsion to it. And I repeat. If you refuse the jab for no good reason, you are being selfish and antisocial. You're refusing to do something that would help other people.
> 
> People aren't going to be held down against their will and jabbed, anyway. What could well happen is something that used to be very common - no travel without the vaccination. My mum had to have the smallpox jab before she could visit North America in the 1950s - she'd already had it, but had to have it again anyway to get her visa. That kind of thing very easily could come in for Covid. In fact, I'll be very surprised if it doesn't.



That'd be shit for people like me who are on medical advice not to get vaccinations.

Generally I hate anything that has the form, 'it's not compulsory, unless you want to do x, y and z things you will definitely need to do at some point'.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 17, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> That'd be shit for people like me who are on medical advice not to get vaccinations.


Presumably you would obtain an exemption. 

It's precisely because people like you exist that others need to have it.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Then I’ll wait to see the long term effects are. Something that no amount of reading at this stage will tell me because the long-term studies haven’t been done.



Though a little reading should tell you about whether vaccine side effects, when they happen, tend to occur very rapidly or are a 'long term' concern.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2020)

If it wasn't for Facebook and YouTube, the amount of people coming up with sometimes bizarre objections for what might be a life saving vaccine would be fucking miniscule. 
Instead of reading the deluded drivel from conspiracy loons we'd rely on our own experiences of vaccines which have already spared us from some horrible diseases.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 17, 2020)

Pro covid scientists. Like fox and _worriers_


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 17, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Presumably you would obtain an exemption.
> 
> It's precisely because people like you exist that others need to have it.



Yes indeed and I am virulently (pun intended) anti-antivaxer for this reason.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2020)

editor said:


> If it wasn't for Facebook and YouTube, the amount of people coming up with sometimes bizarre objections for what might be a life saving vaccine would be fucking miniscule.
> Instead of reading the deluded drivel from conspiracy loons we'd rely on our own experiences of vaccines which have already spared us from some horrible diseases.


the mmr vaccine controversy began when zuckerberg was 14 The MMR vaccine and autism: Sensation, refutation, retraction, and fraud


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 17, 2020)

editor said:


> If it wasn't for Facebook and YouTube, the amount of people coming up with sometimes bizarre objections for what might be a life saving vaccine would be fucking miniscule.
> Instead of reading the deluded drivel from conspiracy loons we'd rely on our own experiences of vaccines which have already spared us from some horrible diseases.


Yep. Smallpox, TB (virtually), polio. Used to be endemic. All gone or very nearly gone. Cos of vaccination. Vaccination and antibiotics are the two great triumphs of medicine over the last century.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> the mmr vaccine controversy began when zuckerberg was 14 The MMR vaccine and autism: Sensation, refutation, retraction, and fraud


Yes I know that but I'm talking about what's happening now, with QAnon and the mass of anti-vaxx drivel spread through social media.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 17, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> Which is sensible isn't it?
> 
> I understand the 'urgency' to find something to deal with Covid obviously.



Yep I can quite understand it. Being vulnerable myself I'm going to wait at least a little while before deciding to take i. But there again I'm perfectly happy with shutting myself away for lockdown which isn't true for everyone.

I'd imagine that by the time they get to my age group (assuming key workers, then 80+ then 70+ get priority) it will hopefully be clear what it's all like and I'll happily take it.

eta: happily = gratefully


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 17, 2020)

Maybe if we still had in our collective memory the horrible effects of diseases that vaccination has eradicated, there would be less opposition. The eradication has been so successful that I think some people don't realise just how fucking bad they were.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2020)

editor said:


> Yes I know that but I'm talking about what's happening now, with QAnon and the mass of anti-vaxx drivel spread through social media.


if you knew that then i don't understand why you don't grasp my point that there are no good grounds for your assertion.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 17, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> Pro covid scientists. Like fox and _worriers_



Is that supposed to be aimed at me?


----------



## scifisam (Nov 17, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Maybe if we still had in our collective memory the horrible effects of diseases that vaccination has eradicated, there would be less opposition. The eradication has been so successful that I think some people don't realise just how fucking bad they were.



Maybe, but like I said, there was huge opposition to the smallpox vaccination too, and has been for most vaccinations since. Anyway, TBH Laurence Fox's thread doesn't deserve us talking about this subject seriously.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 17, 2020)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Is that supposed to be aimed at me?


Of course. Is there some confusion here?


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

editor said:


> If it wasn't for Facebook and YouTube, the amount of people coming up with sometimes bizarre objections for what might be a life saving vaccine would be fucking miniscule.
> Instead of reading the deluded drivel from conspiracy loons we'd rely on our own experiences of vaccines which have already spared us from some horrible diseases.



I can understand some concern about the speed of the rollout, and the posters on here expressing concerns have never struck me as typical loons. 

The prioritisation of the search for a vaccine and the speed of getting trials done has been unprecedented due to the impact of this disease, and people need to take a closer look at the available information before concluding there is anything iffy here safety-wise, though.  We really didn't know how long a vaccine would take, and imo we got pretty lucky.

The amount of data on the most promising covid vaccine trials far outstrips a lot of new drugs at point of rollout.  A few trials were halted so that they could investigate a single person out of several thousand becoming unwell, so that the vaccine could be ruled out as a cause.  I haven't looked closely at all the studies, but I haven't seen anything relating to the Pfizer and AZ vaccine trials that would dent my confidence at all in terms of safety (I've worked in clinical trials for a couple of decades and have been involved with the tech behind some of the Covid treatment studies - I wanted to work on one of the vaccine ones but was tied up with other stuff at the time).  The only thing I'm a little wary of is the optimism of some of the efficacy estimates, which are published without the inherent error parameters that come with estimating an effect from large samples, a lot of it collected at times when small numbers of people were catching the disease.

Main side effect of most of the candidate vaccines at this point is a sore arm for a bit.  Same as with heaps of vaccines.

I agree with you about social media's amplification of all manner of paranoias.  The sad thing is that people get sick at times for all sorts of reasons, and we have months ahead of media of all kinds peddling stories about people who had the vaccine and then became sick.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 17, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> Of course. Is there some confusion here?



No confusion at all. I've always known you to be a passive aggressive little prick.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 17, 2020)

You know what, fuck this place.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 17, 2020)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> No confusion at all. I've always known you to be a passive aggressive little prick.


Passive? 

Nice new term


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2020)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> You know what, fuck this place.


Mate. Sometimes it's best just to leave a thread for a bit. There's plenty going on elsewhere!


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 17, 2020)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> You know what, fuck this place.


TO VHSALLA


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 17, 2020)

I feel like there's a difference between being unilaterally 'anti-vax' and being wary of a new vaccine that's been rushed through testing by a for-profit company who stands to benefit massively if they're 'first'. That's not saying "I won't get vaccinated", it's just "I'm not 100% confident in this".

I've happily been vaccinated against all sorts of things in my time, but I'm pretty sure most of them had been around for ages and rigorously tested.

We don't know the long-term impact of any of these vaccines in the running, but then the question is also how long can we wait to find out, and what do we do in the meantime? At some point, someone has to be first.

Also, there are _plenty_ of cases of medical studies where they cook the results, either only sharing the positive ones or something else. I've literally attended workshops where we look at this as something to watch out for, well before 2020.

I probably will get vaccinated relatively early on, because I feel like my fears are more just that, rather than thought-out or well-researched concerns, but I feel like having those instinctive concerns doesn't immediately make someone a selfish cunt.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 17, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> I feel like there's a difference between being unilaterally 'anti-vax' and being wary of a new vaccine that's been rushed through testing by a for-profit company who stands to benefit massively if they're 'first'. That's not saying "I won't get vaccinated", it's just "I'm not 100% confident in this".
> 
> I've happily been vaccinated against all sorts of things in my time, but I'm pretty sure most of them had been around for ages and rigorously tested.
> 
> ...


Not that alone, no. Going on the internets calling people pussies gving up their freedom....


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 17, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> Not that alone, no.


I _almost _added an extra line to that effect


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> I feel like there's a difference between being unilaterally 'anti-vax' and being wary of a new vaccine that's been rushed through testing by a for-profit company who stands to benefit massively if they're 'first'. That's not saying "I won't get vaccinated", it's just "I'm not 100% confident in this".



I think by limiting my mentions to the Pfizer and AZ vaccines, it was kind of implicit I wouldn't have total confidence in _any _old vaccine either (there are nearly 200 in development). 
Plus we need to bear in mind that vaccines _do_ come with certain risks.  All of them.

Being in the industry, my questions are probably different to yours, but the concern you raise about selective publishing isn't something I'd be concerned about in the cases of the most visible trials that weren't just pre-registered but shouted about to everyone who would listen.  Most of my concerns relate to data sharing (especially in the context of the massive subsidies that have been thrown to these companies), and the patent arrangements that seem almost deliberately designed to ensure developing countries continue to be ravaged by this virus for years to come.  Also I'll be surprised (albeit very happily) if we get vaccines that actually turn out 90%+ effective in terms of likelihood of contracting the virus*.  You don't need to be an expert to notice that these numbers don't even mention _how long_ immunity lasts for. The actual answer likely being "how long we watched these particular patients for when doing this particular calculation".

I'll get jabbed asap mostly because I want to go pubbing and clubbing as soon as is possible (the latter might well be some time after most of us are vaccinated from the sound of things).

* - yeah, somewhat scruffy terminology, statistically speaking - ykwim


----------



## oryx (Nov 17, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> 'Forced' is what I hear when they use 'compulsory'.   I don't think I am alone in that.
> 
> Just thinking about all the vaccines I have knowingly had...
> Rubella
> ...


But who is saying, or suggesting, that the Covid vaccine will be compulsory?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 17, 2020)

Jews?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 17, 2020)

oryx said:


> But who is saying, or suggesting, that the Covid vaccine will be compulsory?


Hancock was asked if it would be compulsory, and he refused to rule it out. tbh I don't see what Hancock could have said different at this stage. It was a rare moment of honesty. Doesn't mean it will be compulsory, although as I said above, I won't be surprised if it is made a condition for certain things such as travel (and compulsory vaccination for travel has happened before).


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 17, 2020)

oryx said:


> But who is saying, or suggesting, that the Covid vaccine will be compulsory?


I was referring to the line of questioning that I heard yesterday and in other interviews recently... One journo specifically asked yesterday 'Will you rule out compulsory vaccination' the response was that it couldn't be ruled out at this stage.  It gave me the creeps as I have posted above.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> I was referring to the line of questioning that I heard yesterday and in other interviews recently... One journo specifically asked yesterday 'Will you rule out compulsory vaccination' the response was that it couldn't be ruled out at this stage.



I'd have been happier if they had had a plan and had ruled it out in advance.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 17, 2020)

8ball said:


> I'd have been happier if they had had a plan and had ruled it out in advance.


Nobody is going to be marched into a surgery and held down to be jabbed against their will, but various things could be made conditional to having the vaccine, and that is going to depend to a certain extent on what happens elsewhere. Whether other countries introduce it as an entry requirement, for instance, is going to affect decisions made here about it.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Nobody is going to be marched into a surgery and held down to be jabbed against their will, but various things could be made conditional to having the vaccine, and that is going to depend to a certain extent on what happens elsewhere. Whether other countries introduce it as an entry requirement, for instance, is going to affect decisions made here about it.



The greater the conditionality of normal activities on being vaccinated, the more polarisation and protest will result.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 17, 2020)

5% is fine


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 17, 2020)

Lots of pro-covid 5 per centers suddenly finding a spine.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 17, 2020)

8ball said:


> The greater the conditionality of normal activities on being vaccinated, the more polarisation and protest will result.


The argument can be made the other way, of course. You're ill and you want to use hospital services, but you refuse this bit of the hospital service that is there to protect other people? It's not exaclty civic-minded, is it? I'm not so sure how many people there will be with sympathy for that position if we reach a stage where millions have been jabbed and it's been shown to be safe (or as safe as any vaccine can be).

I'm not advocating this, btw. Hopefully enough people will want to take it that we can safely leave the few who don't alone. But twats like Fox don't help.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> The argument can be made the other way, of course...



Is that making the argument the other way?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 17, 2020)

8ball said:


> Is that making the argument the other way?


Put it this way. It might polarise society. But they would likely be rather unequal poles in terms of their size and strength. This would be no magnet.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Put it this way. It might polarise society. But they would likely be rather unequal poles in terms of their size and strength. This would be no magnet.



Guess we'll see.  I'm hearing some concerns about mandatory vaccinations from some unusual quarters.
Cost-benefit thing - if the anti-mandatory vaccination crowd is really tiny, then there is no need to make vaccination mandatory.
If it is larger, how productive is it to make it bigger still?

I think you'll turn out to be right in terms of travel restrictions.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 17, 2020)

8ball said:


> Guess we'll see.  I'm hearing some concerns about mandatory vaccinations from some unusual quarters.
> Cost-benefit thing - if the anti-mandatory vaccination crowd is really tiny, then there is no need to make vaccination mandatory.
> If it is larger, how productive is it to make it bigger still?
> 
> I think you'll turn out to be right in terms of travel restrictions.


One reason I think international travel restrictions are likely is because they're relatively easy to do politically – every country is doing it to people from other countries, not their own.


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 17, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> One reason I think international travel restrictions are likely is because they're relatively easy to do politically – every country is doing it to people from other countries, not their own.



They're also in place already with a lot of countries asking for proof of a recent negative test before allowing entry.  Plus yellow fever vaccination also being another one which is sometimes asked for.


----------



## oryx (Nov 17, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> I was referring to the line of questioning that I heard yesterday and in other interviews recently... One journo specifically asked yesterday 'Will you rule out compulsory vaccination' the response was that it couldn't be ruled out at this stage.  It gave me the creeps as I have posted above.


But my main point is:

Why has the issue of 'forced vaccination' come up all and where has this come from?

I'm not talking specifically about vaccines per se but about how this myth (which is what it is until we know the government are attempting compulsory vaccination, which they won't) came about.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 17, 2020)

oryx said:


> But my main point is:
> 
> Why has the issue of 'forced vaccination' come up all and where has this come from?
> 
> I'm not talking specifically about vaccines per se but about how this myth (which is what it is until we know the government are attempting compulsory vaccination, which they won't) came about.



Well, apart from the interviews I have referred to I don't know. I don't read anti-vax stuff but maybe the journalists asking the questions do?


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2020)

oryx said:


> But my main point is:
> 
> Why has the issue of 'forced vaccination' come up all and where has this come from?
> 
> I'm not talking specifically about vaccines per se but about how this myth (which is what it is until we know the government are attempting compulsory vaccination, which they won't) came about.


It's come from the anti-vaxx nutters who are using this non-story as an another excuse to bang on about Big Pharma/Bill Gates/The Jews/New World Order/QAnon/5G and all the other cockdribble they come up with, sending their leaky buckets of troofseeking deep into the Well o'Stupidity.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2020)

Every single medical spokesperson I have seen it read discussing the vaccination has totally ruled out mandatory vaccinations.


----------



## andysays (Nov 17, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Every single medical spokesperson I have seen it read discussing the vaccination has totally ruled out mandatory vaccinations.


When they all deny it, you just know something's up...


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Every single medical spokesperson I have seen it read discussing the vaccination has totally ruled out mandatory vaccinations.



Yes, you’d expect medics to take such a stance.  Matt Hancock on the other hand...


----------



## oryx (Nov 17, 2020)

editor said:


> It's come from the anti-vaxx nutters who are using this non-story as an another excuse to bang on about Big Pharma/Bill Gates/The Jews/New World Order/QAnon/5G and all the other cockdribble they come up with, sending their leaky buckets of troofseeking deep into the Well o'Stupidity.


I knew that - but was wondering if there was anything (report, more particular conspiracy theory etc.) that might have made it more specific to the 'possibility' of compulsory vaccination for Covid, in the UK.

Like Rutita1 I don't read anti-vax stuff.

I also think that informed questioning of a very quickly developed vaccine is OK (though I would have it, and so would many other people who may be slightly uncomfortable with the speed of its development). It's this fallacy about an enforced vaccine that gets me.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 17, 2020)

The only one I've seen is from Hancock too, and the quote I saw was for NHS staff.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 17, 2020)

8ball said:


> Yes, you’d expect medics to take such a stance.  Matt Hancock on the other hand...



It'll be medics doing the vaccinating, not Hancock.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2020)

oryx said:


> I knew that - but was wondering if there was anything (report, more particular conspiracy theory etc.) that might have made it more specific to the 'possibility' of compulsory vaccination for Covid, in the UK.
> 
> Like Rutita1 I don't read anti-vax stuff.
> 
> I also think that informed questioning of a very quickly developed vaccine is OK (though I would have it, and so would many other people who may be slightly uncomfortable with the speed of its development). It's this fallacy about an enforced vaccine that gets me.


You don't really have to actively read or look for the stuff - it's all over social media with once-relatively normal people reacting and busy 'asking questions' as if compulsory vaccinations are already enshrined in current government policy.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 17, 2020)

editor said:


> You don't really have to actively read or look for the stuff - it's all over social media with once-relatively normal people reacting and busy 'asking questions' as if compulsory vaccinations are already enshrined in current government policy.


Hancock is such a cunt that I'm reluctant to give him any breaks, but I am prepared to give him one here. He was very, very far from ruling it in. He just refused to totally rule it out. And given that they haven't really got a proper plan yet, what else could he say? It's a total non-story.


----------



## oryx (Nov 17, 2020)

editor said:


> You don't really have to actively read or look for the stuff - it's all over social media with once-relatively normal people reacting and busy 'asking questions' as if compulsory vaccinations are already enshrined in current government policy.


Apart from a few WhatsApp groups I don't do social media - I give FB a wide berth and only read Twitter threads where there's a link to something I may be interested in (such as on here).

I've talked to people IRL about Corona and disagreed with some people's viewpoints, but these conversations have mainly been around it being no worse than flu, and why the whole world has had to come to a standstill for something 'that's like flu'. I have got the impression that such people get their news from social media rather than a reliable source.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 17, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Hancock is such a cunt that I'm reluctant to give him any breaks, but I am prepared to give him one here. He was very, very far from ruling it in. He just refused to totally rule it out. And given that they haven't really got a proper plan yet, what else could he say? It's a total non-story.



The loons love a non-story though. A simple 'nah, it ain't happening' would have done it. Not like this tory shower have any problem with U-turns anyway.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 17, 2020)

editor said:


> You don't really have to actively read or look for the stuff - it's all over social media with once-relatively normal people reacting and busy 'asking questions' as if compulsory vaccinations are already enshrined in current government policy.


I have to say, my social media feeds are blissfully absent of most anti-vaxx stuff, ironically save for a couple of NHS groups that are usually dismaying at it but also will have the odd genuine anti-vaxx post every now and again.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 17, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> *I have to say, my social media feeds are blissfully absent of most anti-vaxx stuff,* ironically save for a couple of NHS groups that are usually dismaying at it but also will have the odd genuine anti-vaxx post every now and again.



Same here, I don't see any of it unless I go looking for it.


----------



## kropotkin (Nov 17, 2020)

oryx said:


> ^ This. It annoys me that the issue of 'forced vaccination' has become so great.
> 
> Anyone, feel free to correct me, but there is no history of forced vaccination in this country AFAIK and I'm not aware that a Covid vaccine is likely to be the first.


No, but we can detain people and treat them for tb against their will.

I'm fine with mandatory vaccination if it turns out that's what's needed to confer protection to the vulnerable in my society. You don't have the right to kill other people, in my opinion.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2020)

I don't use Facebook because it is Facebook. 

On Twotter have seen a couple of their type piggybacking on the back of popular hashtags like footy or whatever. Still less of the loons that the onlyfans and religion peddlers by a long long way.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> It'll be medics doing the vaccinating, not Hancock.



Well, if you’re implying that asking Hancock _anything_ is a total waste of time, I wouldn’t argue.


----------



## andysays (Nov 17, 2020)

kropotkin said:


> No, but we can detain people and treat them for tb against their will.
> 
> I'm fine with mandatory vaccination if it turns out that's what's needed to confer protection to the vulnerable in my society. You don't have the right to kill other people, in my opinion.


There is however a difference between enforced treatment of someone who already has a disease, whether TB or COVID, and enforcing a vaccination intended to prevent them catching it.

Whatever the medical benefits, mandatory vaccination would, I think, be politically unacceptable. 

We (and I mean we as a society, not just a handful of COVID denying nutters) don't even seem to be able to accept shutting non-essential parts of the economy for a few weeks and proper enforcement of wearing masks in public without huge amounts of special pleading about why the rules shouldn't apply to people who claim they're special.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 17, 2020)

andysays said:


> There is however a difference between enforced treatment of someone who already has a disease, whether TB or COVID, and enforcing a vaccination intended to prevent them catching it.
> 
> Whatever the medical benefits, mandatory vaccination would, I think, be politically unacceptable.
> 
> We (and I mean we as a society, not just a handful of COVID denying nutters) don't even seem to be able to accept shutting non-essential parts of the economy for a few weeks and proper enforcement of wearing masks in public without huge amounts of special pleading about why the rules shouldn't apply to people who claim they're special.


I don't think that's an absolute, though. Covid has less than 1% mortality rate, perhaps half that now that treatment's improved, and much less than that for younger people. But if it had an 80% mortality rate across age groups as the bubonic plague did during the first pandemics in the Middle Ages, there would be far more inclination to make vaccination compulsory.

There are few absolutes wrt principle here, but I agree with kropotkin that the closest to one would be 'I do not have the right to kill other people' - even by omission, by failing to do something, in this case, submitting to a jab.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

<shudders>


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> It'll be medics doing the vaccinating, not Hancock.


He should have been sacked 30 mins after being appointed


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> He should have been sacked 30 mins after being appointed



I was not aware of a minimum time limit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2020)

8ball said:


> I was not aware of a minimum time limit.


Think about it again


----------



## keybored (Nov 17, 2020)

I like how Lawrence Fox has become such a nobody that he's barely been mentioned for the last two pages _on his very own thread_.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

keybored said:


> I like how Lawrence Fox has become such a nobody that he's barely been mentioned for the last two pages _on his very own thread_.



And had his name mis-spelled..


----------



## two sheds (Nov 17, 2020)

Proves his point - his white middle class viewpoint is being CENSORED


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Think about it again



I'm finding it hard to drum up the fucks to give tbh.


----------



## keybored (Nov 17, 2020)

8ball said:


> And had his name mis-spelled..


Lawrence Cunt then.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

keybored said:


> Lawrence Cunt then.



That will also do fine.
I'd sooner he just faded away, rather than having the media egg him on for lols (and there are a few lols tbf).


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 17, 2020)

They could always choose to do a different job NHS workers join 'anti-vax' group that compares Pfizer jab to 'poison'


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2020)

8ball said:


> I'm finding it hard to drum up the fucks to give tbh.


 

It'd have been Hancock's half hour


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> It'd have been Hancock's half hour



That's better than I was expecting. 

(I'm using sleep deprivation as an excuse)


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2020)

Just came to post that


----------



## 8ball (Nov 19, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> View attachment 239517



Or "off you little Herrenvolk", as the Beeb would have it.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 19, 2020)

Oh God, I'd love to think all these eejits bitching about a black family in a Sainsbury's ad are really ol' Lozza with multiple fake Twitter accounts, but unfortunately I know that's wishful thinking...









						Opinion: The fury over the Sainsbury’s ad with a black family proves the UK is still shockingly racist
					

In Britain, the elusive racist, like Bigfoot or the dragon, may be a mythical creature. But the truth is, black people face their Bigfoots and their dragons on a daily basis




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## MrSpikey (Nov 21, 2020)

Reno said:


> Where ? Like any arts community, the theatre and film community is on which overwhelmingly holds liberal and centre left views. Why would they hire an outspoken bigot ?



Fox's stated intention is to organize a new political party and run for election. Why would a potential employer hire someone who has already made such a huge commitment to a different project? Why would an agent continue to try and find work for someone who has committed their resources elsewhere? The main reason Fox won't get further acting work is that he is now, by his own volition, a tinpot politician rather than a tinpot actor.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 26, 2020)

More from the wannabe-leader of Britain's 'White Rage' movement:







(Source: Twitter)​
BBC's Ben Hunte says _he received abuse_ after tweet by *Laurence Fox*


----------



## MrSki (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## brogdale (Nov 29, 2020)

Warwick hunt.


----------



## Sue (Nov 29, 2020)

'Compliance is violence'. Jeezo. Someone needs to punch him or something.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 29, 2020)

Well if he doesn't get any more acting work perhaps he could do something useful and work as a porter in a covid ward.


----------



## gosub (Nov 29, 2020)

Nah, just up his tax bill to fund an NHS that is 100% capable of dealing with once in a hundred year event 100% of the time


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 29, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Well if he doesn't get any more acting work perhaps he could do something useful and work as a porter in a covid ward.


Is it quite fair to wish that on Covid patients?


----------



## thismoment (Nov 29, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Warwick hunt.
> 
> View attachment 241055



is this a parody joke account?has he really tweeted this? 😞


----------



## thismoment (Nov 29, 2020)

I went to google to see if this is really for real and typed Laurence Twat in google


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 29, 2020)

thismoment said:


> I went to google to see if this is really for real and typed Laurence Twat in google



seems to be fairly effective though


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 29, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> seems to be fairly effective though
> 
> View attachment 241061


I love the fact we're the top result!


----------



## gosub (Nov 29, 2020)

Second on my google

Using bing his twitter is 1 above U75.  Daily mash wins both for me


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2020)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I love the fact we're the top result!


Only for U75 users though


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 29, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Only for U75 users though



just tried again with a browser i don't think i've ever done urban on, and got the same result.

(can google track what you're doing between different browsers?)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 29, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> (can google track what you're doing between different browsers?)


What do you think


----------



## hipipol (Nov 29, 2020)

Wonder if his Mum ever wonders how a massive lump of shite got mistaken for a kid - she KNOWS she didnt shit the vile crap out - equally what happened to the real sprog. He reminds me of Spode from the Woodehouse books - wonder if he'll set up the Brown Shorts soon - well he is made of shit, so dyeing them will be no prob - despise the smug Mosely impersonator


----------



## brogdale (Nov 30, 2020)

Ooof...


----------



## Marty1 (Nov 30, 2020)

Has this chap said anything outrageous recently?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 30, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Has this chap said anything outrageous recently?


read the fucking thread


----------



## MrSki (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## tim (Nov 30, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Has this chap said anything outrageous recently?


He said he'd give you a big snuggly hug next time you deliver anything to his celebrity mansion. I'd be outraged if anyone else where to make you such an offer


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 30, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Warwick hunt.
> 
> View attachment 241055


He's probably lying anyway, he doesn't have any friends left. He might have got Toby Young and Brendan O'Neill round.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> He's probably lying anyway, he doesn't have any friends left. He might have got Toby Young and Brendan O'Neill round.


Someone on Twitter pointed that he probably had to pay people to be his friends, so he wouldn’t in fact have broken the law as he would be employing people


----------



## brogdale (Nov 30, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> He's probably lying anyway, he doesn't have any friends left. He might have got Toby Young and Brendan O'Neill round.


not forgetting Furry Frank from Faversham


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 30, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Someone on Twitter pointed that he probably had to pay people to be his friends, so he wouldn’t in fact have broken the law as he would be employing people


Certainly very cagey about the specifics. He doesn't even say they were human


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 30, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Certainly very cagey about the specifics. He doesn't even say they were human


Lozza waving his mates off.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 30, 2020)

Someone skilled in photoshop can probably do a nice mock-up of lozza’s teddybears‘ picnic, right?


----------



## brogdale (Nov 30, 2020)

The cunt is arguing with piers morgan on twatter; hate it when that happens with morgan playing the role of the 'goodie'.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 30, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Someone on Twitter pointed that he probably had to pay people to be his friends, so he wouldn’t in fact have broken the law as he would be employing people


But they can be his friends from home...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2020)

LeytonCatLady said:


> But they can be his friends from home...


----------



## 8ball (Nov 30, 2020)

brogdale said:


> The cunt is arguing with piers morgan on twatter; hate it when that happens _with morgan playing the role of the 'goodie'_.



I've always thought "I hate _being on Piers Morgan's side_", but I like the way you've formulated it better.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 30, 2020)

Imagine failing an audition to play the son of your own father , Fox doesn't have to imagine.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 30, 2020)

MrSki said:


>


I’d love that to be true, but it’s fake surely?


----------



## two sheds (Nov 30, 2020)

Written by someone called Blates? Surely not


----------



## MrSki (Nov 30, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> I’d love that to be true, but it’s fake surely?


Looks a piss take to me. It was lunch not dinner to start with. Burning clothes in the garden in the middle of the night.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 30, 2020)

If Lozza's neighbour is keeping such as watchful eye on him as to know he never has visitors and that he lights fires in his garden in the early hours, he must be his stalker. 
I've heard of a deerstalker, but a Foxstalker is a new one on me.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## starfish2000 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is funny but I’ve already got Toast of London on box set.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 3, 2020)

Someone forwarded his dinner party tweet to Met Police, and some idiot told the person who reported him that it was no different than turning in Anne Frank. I wouldn't personally grass someone up because I don't like the UK's culture of on-the-spot fines, which even prior to coronavirus was often misused. But Anne Frank was a victim of racism and was killed for it, and Laurence Fox is just a spoilt rich kid who thinks the world was put there for his own benefit and could probably afford the 10k fine 10 times over. And unlike Nazi Germany, at least we can openly call our prime minister a lying spunktruffle without being dragged off by the Gestapo in the dead of night. Holocaust comparisons piss me right off.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 3, 2020)

That and Fox would be quite happy to be reported to the police just for the attention, and to grift for fine money and legal support.


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 3, 2020)

2hats said:


>




From that thread


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 3, 2020)

That's gotta be a wind up!


----------



## bellaozzydog (Dec 3, 2020)

Who did all these paranoid anti-Vaxer corona deniers vote for in 2019?


----------



## 2hats (Jan 3, 2021)

"...and the Darwin Award goes to..."


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 3, 2021)

2hats said:


> "...and the Darwin Award goes to..."



These the lyrics to his latest dirge?


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 3, 2021)

2hats said:


> "...and the Darwin Award goes to..."


He's turning into someone who shouts at pigeons in the park. Except most people who do aren't aggrieved rich boy bellends.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 4, 2021)

If this is the new hill he has chosen to die on, who are we to argue?


----------



## two sheds (Jan 4, 2021)

He's going to be prevented from having a platform _again _isn't he


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 4, 2021)

I didn't think he had any sense of taste to begin with...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 4, 2021)

two sheds said:


> He's going to be prevented from having a platform _again _isn't he


until he is made to mount the scaffold


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 4, 2021)

I will start a full fox saving campaign if we bring back the gallows 

E2a while simultaneously working on radical justice reform of the new radical justice reformations.


----------



## MrSki (Jan 4, 2021)

I would not be surprised if it is just bollocks to get more attention on twitter.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 4, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> I will start a full fox saving campaign if we bring back the gallows



I'm happy to hang fox hunters too.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 4, 2021)

2hats said:


> "...and the Darwin Award goes to..."


He's out for attention as usual


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 4, 2021)

Can't we just release the hounds on them? I'd be fine with that.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 4, 2021)

MrSki said:


> I would not be surprised if it is just bollocks to get more attention on twitter.



You think he's about to launch a campaign on the tyranny of sell-by dates?


----------



## brogdale (Jan 16, 2021)

Grade A...


----------



## thismoment (Jan 16, 2021)

Yes people should wear masks unless they really can’t but #anxiety? Really Laurence Twat?!! I’m guessing that he’s not experienced prolonged anxiety before to be mocking it like that! Twat!! 2nd badge is for sure more appropriate for him! Twat!


----------



## Lurdan (Jan 16, 2021)

To think there were those who thought he had no contribution to make to the nation's vibrant creative activity


----------



## brogdale (Jan 16, 2021)

Lurdan said:


> To think there were those who thought he had no contribution to make to the nation's vibrant creative activity


There's going to be hundreds of these, aren't there?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 16, 2021)

brogdale said:


> There's going to be hundreds of these, aren't there?


...‘going to be’..?


----------



## MrSki (Jan 16, 2021)

If the need goes on much longer then GPs should produce a photocard to stop peeps buying them from amazon.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 16, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> ...‘going to be’..?



And he complains the doesn't get enough attention


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 16, 2021)

I bet this wanker's never suffered from anxiety in his life! The closest thing to anxiety I ever see from him is the fear that someone else might be benefiting from something and therefore taking it away from him.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 16, 2021)

You know, we could stop giving him the attention... just a thought.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 16, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I bet this wanker's never suffered from anxiety in his life! The closest thing to anxiety I ever see from him is the fear that someone else might be benefiting from something and therefore taking it away from him.


Be fair, judging by his behaviour I bet he has some _vicious_ comedowns.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 16, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> You know, we could stop giving him the attention... just a thought.


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 16, 2021)

brogdale said:


> There's going to be hundreds of these, aren't there?


Twatception:


----------



## brogdale (Jan 16, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> You know, we could stop giving him the attention... just a thought.


I did hesitate for a moment before posting, tbf, but in the end came down on the side of giving everyone another opportunity to point and laugh at the sad tosser. We all need a little cheer on a grey, cold morning!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 16, 2021)

brogdale said:


> I did hesitate for a moment before posting, tbf, but in the end came down on the side of giving everyone another opportunity to point and laugh at the sad tosser. We all need a little cheer on a grey, cold morning!


And not everyone's on Twitter to call him out directly.


----------



## Sue (Jan 16, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> You know, we could stop giving him the attention... just a thought.


You must be new around here...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 16, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> And not everyone's on Twitter to call him out directly.


Yes, it's an accessibility issue


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Grade A...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 249288


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 16, 2021)

What really grinds my gears is that if he does catch the virus, he's got the money to pay for all the best treatment, while spreading it to people who are really vulnerable. Maybe his badge should say "I hate the NHS."


----------



## brogdale (Jan 16, 2021)

"...exempt..."


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 16, 2021)

brogdale said:


> "...exempt..."
> 
> View attachment 249412


“Lawrence is 7 minutes away”.


----------



## MrSki (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



Oh no


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 17, 2021)

You know how you sometimes look at the front pages/headlines and feel that groan/wince/anger/exacerabated/amused thing?


----------



## Struwwelpeter (Jan 17, 2021)

If I was Fox my greatest fear would be somebody taking a swing at me so I would wear a mask to avoid the anxiety of being recognised. But then if I were him I wouldn't have that self awareness.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 17, 2021)

When you're put in the moral pillory by the DAILY STAR for the public to throw ordure at you - it might be time to reconsider your choices


----------



## Deej1992 (Jan 17, 2021)

I’m more interested in the burnt boobs woman...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2021)

.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 17, 2021)

i think there may be something dark and horrific at the bottom of it


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> i think there may be something dark and horrific at the bottom of it


In that case I’m going to edit.


----------



## Lurdan (Jan 17, 2021)

I've sometimes thought that it's a shame that Britain's most left-wing tabloid doesn't have a dedicated thread, but to be honest the relentless satire of populist attitudes is all a bit one note. Still they're not wrong about Lozza.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 17, 2021)

Should send them that photo of him masked up on a motor bike


----------



## brogdale (Jan 17, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> You know how you sometimes look at the front pages/headlines and feel that groan/wince/anger/exacerabated/amused thing?
> 
> View attachment 249590


Always good to see an outing for the old Berkeley Hunt.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 17, 2021)

It's painful to watch....    





It isn't _normal..._just one pointless blunder to another.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 17, 2021)

I replied to his tweet suggesting that most exempt people would just get their badge quietly and not make a big song and dance about it. But I guess that would be far too easy and sensible for someone like Looza.


----------



## T & P (Jan 17, 2021)

Does he come from a wealthy background? Because I don’t remember seeing him in anything (or even knew who he was for that matter) before he became (in)famous for his far right cunt views. So if he wasn’t exactly an A-list actor before, I’d imagine his future acting career prospects have pretty much over for anything better than bit roles in the shittest shows and low budget films available.


----------



## cyril_smear (Jan 17, 2021)

I know he plays toffee nosed twats in tv programs, although not specifically which programs. I’m assuming he won’t be in many more programs after this.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 17, 2021)

T & P said:


> Does he come from a wealthy background? Because I don’t remember seeing him in anything (or even knew who he was for that matter) before he became (in)famous for his far right cunt views. So if he wasn’t exactly an A-list actor before, I’d imagine his future acting career prospects have pretty much over for anything better than bit roles in the shittest shows and low budget films available.


Part of posh acting dynasty.  Edward/James/Emilia Fox.  

Had a main part in Lewis (the Morse spinoff).


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 17, 2021)

I don't think his acting career was doing all that well before he went for the new right-wing arsehole career path. Popbitch has had a few drug-related stories. Obviously he's entirely fucked that now.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 17, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Part of posh acting dynasty.  Edward/James/Emilia Fox.
> 
> Had a main part in Lewis (the Morse spinoff).



The RADA connection is what seems to have been the only thing he managed, rumoured that his dad stepped in to get him in because of his dropping out of school/college and going nowhere fast.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 17, 2021)

I have just looked him up and discovered that he played Lord Palmerston in the ITV series Victoria, which was not that long ago, and is something I had watched. I can't remember whether that is a recurring character (I think they are continuing with the story once they can) but I am really hoping he never gets employed as an actor again.  Or that, if he does, it is not in something I want to watch.


----------



## platinumsage (Jan 17, 2021)

I first saw him in ITV’s Victoria where I thought he did a decent Lord Palmerston. Next thing I know he’s on some chat or show or something doing some racism.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 17, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> I first saw him in ITV’s Victoria where I thought he did a decent Lord Palmerston. Next thing I know he’s on some chat or show or something doing some racism.





It was this, on question time...he's been dining out and grifting by being a snooty, spoilt kid ever since, which is probably all he knows.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> It was this, on question time...he's been dining out and grifting by being a snooty, spoilt kid ever since, which is probably all he knows.



A snooty fox? I'm sure that's a pub name from my youth


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 17, 2021)

I suspect he’s most upset by that Star front page describing him as a ‘luvvie’. That’s going to burn.


----------



## platinumsage (Jan 17, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> It was this, on question time...he's been dining out and grifting by being a snooty, spoilt kid ever since, which is probably all he knows.




Yeah I vaguely heard about that and assumed that since he was on Question Time he must have been famous for lots of stuff apart from a couple of ITV shows. I wonder why they had him on otherwise?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 17, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> A snooty fox? I'm sure that's a pub name from my youth



Yep, the Snooty Fox in Islington, opposite Canonbury overground! Can't wait for it to reopen when we get the all clear.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 17, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Yeah I vaguely heard about that and assumed that since he was on Question Time he must have been famous for lots of stuff apart from a couple of ITV shows. I wonder why they had him on otherwise?



Numerous appearances on breakfast TV trying to promote his music and dining out on his divorce from Billie Piper I've since been made aware of...but yes, I take your point...Why him and why then?


----------



## MrSki (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## UrbaneFox (Jan 17, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> A snooty fox? I'm sure that's a pub name from my youth


Distant relatives. We ignore them.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

UrbaneFox said:


> Distant relatives. We ignore them.


♥️👷‍♀️💎🦊


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 17, 2021)

Struwwelpeter said:


> If I was Fox my greatest fear would be somebody taking a swing at me so I would wear a mask to avoid the anxiety of being recognised. But then if I were him I wouldn't have that self awareness.



Be satisfactory for him to swing. Fox noose.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2021)

But it's okay...he's now decided we should all be fighting _class inequality..._


----------



## belboid (Jan 18, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> But it's okay...he's now decided we should all be fighting _class inequality..._



There's just not enough of it!


----------



## Espresso (Jan 18, 2021)

I expect he's fed up of discriminating people thinking he's a twonk.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 18, 2021)

MrSki said:


>


it's important for people to know he's lf, so it's good he's not hiding behind a mask and will hopefully get the hiding he so richly deserves.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 29, 2021)

What does this eejit want now...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 29, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> What does this eejit want now...



Attention.


----------



## chilango (Jan 29, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> What does this eejit want now...




...lining up against a wall?


----------



## chilango (Jan 29, 2021)

...anyway, quick back of the envelope calculations suggest that an unqualified teacher would earn, per child taught, around £50 a month. Pretax.

So somebody bung the poor man a "bullseye" for his troubles wouldya?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 29, 2021)

Send OFSTED round his house first.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 29, 2021)

Isn't he always complaining that Billie's got custody and doesn't let him see the kids enough? I would've thought she'd be entitled to any renumeration due, if it wasn't for the fact that the current home education is basically online learning conducted by the kids' existing teachers.


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 29, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> What does this eejit want now...



Filling in.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 29, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Isn't he always complaining that Billie's got custody and doesn't let him see the kids enough? I would've thought she'd be entitled to any renumeration due, if it wasn't for the fact that the current home education is basically online learning conducted by the kids' existing teachers.


He doesn’t understand “work”, does he?  He thinks waiting to go on camera is toil.


----------



## Poot (Jan 29, 2021)

He's got a point. I had to mug a dinner lady for some sort of recompense for all the beans on toast I'm doing. Fair's fair.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 29, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Isn't he always complaining that Billie's got custody and doesn't let him see the kids enough? I would've thought she'd be entitled to any renumeration due, if it wasn't for the fact that the current home education is basically online learning conducted by the kids' existing teachers.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 29, 2021)

Someone said he looks like you ordered Paul Bettany off of Wish and now I can't unsee that resemblance


----------



## Sue (Jan 29, 2021)

Poot said:


> He's got a point. I had to mug a dinner lady for some sort of recompense for all the beans on toast I'm doing. Fair's fair.


Quite. All those teachers, at home, chilling out, drinking tea and watching daytime telly. And getting paid. They don't know they're born.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 29, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> What does this eejit want now...


Same thing he always wants, Pinky: attention.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 29, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> Same thing he always wants, Pinky: attention.


I’m sure he gives himself plenty of pinky attention.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 29, 2021)

kennethwilliams.gif


----------



## stdP (Jan 29, 2021)

> LAURENCE Fox has been rejected for the role of Laurence Fox in an upcoming Sky drama about the coronavirus.
> 
> With Sir Kenneth Branagh starring as Boris Johnson, Fox had hoped the drama might re-establish his acting career, but the makers felt his auditions “lacked nuance” and that he was “a Covid-denying bellend”.











						Laurence Fox fails audition to play himself in pandemic drama
					

LAURENCE Fox has been rejected for the role of Laurence Fox in an upcoming Sky drama about the coronavirus.




					www.thedailymash.co.uk


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 29, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> What does this eejit want now...




Alarming the amount of vitriol aimed at teachers in the comments. More so when you think many of these people will be parents, quite probably filling their kids heads with thos toxic drivel only to put them back into the care of those horrid teachers first chance they get. Luckily most communication we get from parents in the real world is in a shared spirit of wanting to do the best with a shit situation.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 29, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Send OFSTED round his house first.


They should do an enhanced CRB check first. He has the look of the kind of bloke who'd rather nuke his PC from orbit than take it to PC world for a repair.


----------



## gosub (Jan 31, 2021)

SpineyNorman said:


> They should do an enhanced CRB check first. He has the look of the kind of bloke who'd rather nuke his PC from orbit than take it to PC world for a repair.


Nuking a PC from orbit is probably about as effective as giving it to PC world to repair


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 31, 2021)

Did Gadd ever get his noisy disk drive fixed?


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 3, 2021)

One good thing, cunt will never get an acting gig again.


----------



## likesfish (Feb 3, 2021)

gosub said:


> Nuking a PC from orbit is probably about as effective as giving it to PC world to repair


Tbf they do catch a surprising number of nonces. Considering its pc world that they can read a hard drives is surprisingly.


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Feb 4, 2021)

likesfish said:


> Tbf they do catch a surprising number of nonces. Considering its pc world that they can read a hard drives is surprisingly.


----------



## gosub (Feb 10, 2021)

gosub said:


> Nuking a PC from orbit is probably about as effective as giving it to PC world to repair


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 11, 2021)

stdP said:


> Laurence Fox fails audition to play himself in pandemic drama
> 
> 
> LAURENCE Fox has been rejected for the role of Laurence Fox in an upcoming Sky drama about the coronavirus.
> ...


That's not too far off.

Laurence Fox failed an audition to play his father's son. Another actor got the role.

"‘I was once up against [Laurence Fox] for a US TV role – to play the son of James Fox’s character. As in, Laurence’s actual dad.

‘I got it"









						This actor’s brilliant takedown of Laurence Fox might be the best yet
					

As you may well have seen by now, Laurence Fox has been boasting on Twitter about how he had a large lunch party despite coronavirus restrictions designed to help save lives. There was no shortage of savage owns – 14 of which you can read here – but this might be the best takedown yet. […]




					www.thepoke.co.uk


----------



## tim (Feb 12, 2021)

He's got a problem with the casting of the latest Tudor drama. They chose an actor who hasn't got six fingers on each hand, or some similar problem


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 12, 2021)

tim said:


> He's got a problem with the casting of the latest Tudor drama. They chose an actor who hasn't got six fingers on each hand, or some similar problem



He’ll never play the Dane either


----------



## agricola (Feb 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> He’ll never play the Dane either



Ironically he did once play a pro-Nazi spoilt toff bellend, who murdered someone because they'd be able to prove what a traitor he was, though.   He was almost born to that role.


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 12, 2021)

DotCommunist said:


> Someone said he looks like you ordered Paul Bettany off of Wish and now I can't unsee that resemblance



That's two Wish jokes I've seen today where I've gone: 'Shit, I'm so out of the loop nowadays.'


----------



## tim (Feb 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> He’ll never play the Dane either



Perhaps, not but he was born to play a








Let's hope that someone commissions a drama about root vegetable detectives soon: "Inspector Manglwurzle", perhaps, with Laurence as the slightly wooden sidekick.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 21, 2021)

Awwwwwwwwww how sweet!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 6, 2021)

Oh for God's sake...



London-based Urbs, let's please make sure we all use our vote in the Mayoral Elections to stop this tosspot getting in.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 6, 2021)

Wanker


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Oh for God's sake...
> 
> 
> 
> London-based Urbs, let's please make sure we all use our vote in the Mayoral Elections to stop this tosspot getting in.



I'm astonished he's found enough people to support his nomination


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 6, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Oh for God's sake...
> 
> 
> 
> London-based Urbs, let's please make sure we all use our vote in the Mayoral Elections to stop this tosspot getting in.




IT. WILL. NOT. HAPPEN.


----------



## keybored (Mar 6, 2021)

I hope not but I remember that one time a reality TV star became POTUS and he was a complete imbecile too.


----------



## maomao (Mar 6, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Oh for God's sake...
> 
> 
> 
> London-based Urbs, let's please make sure we all use our vote in the Mayoral Elections to stop this tosspot getting in.



SCP will poll more than that wasteman.

There seem to be more candidates than normal this year. I suppose it guarantees a few seconds on the news but it must cost a few bob to run even the most modest campaign.

Drillminister will be getting my vote anyway.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 6, 2021)

"dominated into silence"??


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 6, 2021)

maomao said:


> Drillminister will be getting my vote anyway.


best platform, and I'm being entirely serious


----------



## Santino (Mar 6, 2021)

ddraig said:


> "dominated into silence"??


Some people pay a lot of money for that.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 6, 2021)

Wow, clearly the man is totally powerless and silenced if all he can do is stand for Mayor of London. I mean, you have to be utterly destroyed by the Woke Establishment before you sink to that being your only option.


----------



## NoXion (Mar 6, 2021)

You can tell he's being silenced, because he's always gobbing off on Twitter.


----------



## T & P (Mar 6, 2021)

Good. Will further split the Right’s votes and make it more difficult for the Tory candidate twat to win.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 6, 2021)

T & P said:


> Good. Will further split the Right’s votes and make it more difficult for the Tory candidate twat to win.


Well I for one will be Khan-ing it. I don't care what anyone says about the guy, at least he knows what it's like for ordinary people because he grew up a Joe Bloggs himself, as opposed to the public school ivory tower of many of his colleagues/opposition.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 6, 2021)

ddraig said:


> "dominated into silence"??


He's lost in some reverie or other, thinking back to a _Lewis_ salary-fuelled coke'n'spanking marathon in a Soho basement flat.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 6, 2021)

NoXion said:


> You can tell he's being silenced, because he's always gobbing off on Twitter.



Like many people, he doesn't understand the true principle of free speech. He can gob off on Twitter all he wants without being imprisoned/prosecuted for expressing his views. That's his freedom of speech. But equally, we have the freedom of speech to tell him "Feck off, you're talking shite." Freedom of speech does not mean "No one's allowed to criticise my twattish behaviour!"


----------



## two sheds (Mar 6, 2021)

"Actor and activist Laurence Fox joins London mayoral race on anti-lockdown ticket" 









						Laurence Fox joins London mayoral race on anti-lockdown ticket
					

Activist from acting dynasty says he wants to speak up for ‘those who are being dominated into silence’




					www.theguardian.com
				




rather than the "Ex actor and twat Laurence Fox ..." that I'd have gone for if I'd been the sub-ed.


----------



## andysays (Mar 6, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> London-based Urbs, let's please make sure we all use our vote in the Mayoral Elections to stop this tosspot getting in.


I'll certainly be reconsidering my original plan to draw a spunking cock on my ballot paper, in case it gets misinterpreted as a vote for Fox


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 6, 2021)

andysays said:


> I'll certainly be reconsidering my original plan to draw a spunking cock on my ballot paper, in case it gets misinterpreted as a vote for Fox


There are too many utter utter utter arseholes going for the job for votes to be wasted. Arseholes will be using their votes to vote for those arseholes.


----------



## Cerv (Mar 6, 2021)

government's already planning to be lifting lockdown one month after the election anyway.
what's the twat going to do for the rest of the 4 years?

joking - he's not getting more than single figures in the vote


----------



## tim (Mar 6, 2021)

T & P said:


> Good. Will further split the Right’s votes and make it more difficult for the Tory candidate twat to win.


Not really, you get two Mayoral votes the first one you can waste on whichever fringe candidate you want the second one you can save for one of the top two once your first choice has been eliminated. Of course, there are several other conspiranoid candidates such as the Ickeite Brian Rose for the dimmer Alt-Righters to squander their second preference if they were desperate to lose their votes, as well as Charlie the Pimlico Plumturd for any of them who is willing to go for a more conventional old-fashioned right-wing cunt.


----------



## albionism (Mar 7, 2021)

When I first saw this, my first thought was "that gammon twat has no 
hope of becoming Mayor of London". Then I remembered Mayor Boris


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 7, 2021)

If being allowed to publish whatever you want in the Sunday Telegraph is "being silenced" than god knows what freedom of expression looks like.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 7, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> If being allowed to publish whatever you want in the Sunday Telegraph is "being silenced" than god knows what freedom of expression looks like.


----------



## andysays (Mar 7, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> There are too many utter utter utter arseholes going for the job for votes to be wasted. Arseholes will be using their votes to vote for those arseholes.


The one positive I take from that is the utter utter arsehole vote will be fractured rather than concentrated on only one utter utter arsehole.


----------



## starfish2000 (Mar 7, 2021)

It’s a typical right wing Brietbart distraction campaign. By running, he’ll get coverage. Even. If he gets nowhere it keeps the framework of the Overton window to the far right. So expect to see him on the BBC 24/7.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 7, 2021)

two sheds said:


> "Actor and activist Laurence Fox joins London mayoral race on anti-lockdown ticket"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





And from that Graun article :



> *Fox joins a motley cast of candidates including fellow lockdown sceptics Piers Corbyn and Brian Rose, the former Wall Street banker and host of YouTube channel London Real, which famously aired a controversial interview with conspiracy theorist David Icke early in the pandemic.*



Looks like the conspiraloonery vote for London Mayor is going to be split then!  ....
Given that he said this utter shit in a Telegraph interview ... (  )




			
				Fox said:
			
		

> “With almost all older and vulnerable people having got their jab, I want the lockdown lifted straight away. The government has said vaccines are working, hospitalisations and deaths are tumbling, but we are still being told we won’t be able to resume normal life until mid-summer at the earliest.
> 
> “Both the main parties are competing in this dreary race to be the last to set the country free … I want London – and indeed the rest of the country – to be allowed to get back to work and play immediately – not by late June.”



Also :




			
				Guardian said:
			
		

> Labour’s Sadiq Khan is expected to be re-elected



I wonder why??


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 7, 2021)

I'm aware that

a) I'm using Wikipedia as a source
b) This is possibly best put on a separate thread so if one exists I can cross-post

But the current list of prospective candidates for the Mayoral election are:

Shaun BAILEY (Conservative)
Kam BALAYEV (Renew)
COUNT BINFACE (Independent)
Siân BERRY (Green)
Valerie BROWN (Burning Pink)
DRILLMINISTER (Independent)
Laurence FOX (Reclaim)
Peter GAMMONS (UKIP)
Sadiq KHAN (Labour)
David KURTEN (Heritage)
Farah LONDON (Independent)
Winston McKENZIE (Independent)
Charlie MULLINS (Independent)
Nims OBUNGE (Independent)
Luisa PORRITT (Liberal Democrat)
Rosalind READHEAD (Independent)
Mandu REID (Women's Equality Party)
Brian ROSE (Independent)


----------



## existentialist (Mar 7, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Peter GAMMONS (UKIP)


OT, but...errr 

Nominative determinism?


----------



## tim (Mar 8, 2021)

He's now an American thought leader; a bit of a promotion from being Kevin Whatley's side-kick in a lacklustre sequel.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 8, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> I'm aware that
> 
> a) I'm using Wikipedia as a source
> b) This is possibly best put on a separate thread so if one exists I can cross-post
> ...


Where's that tory gone? The one who broke into people's houses and stole their breakfast?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 8, 2021)

What exactly do the "anti-woke" want to achieve anyway? What's their vision?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 8, 2021)

maomao said:


> SCP will poll more than that wasteman.
> 
> There seem to be more candidates than normal this year. I suppose it guarantees a few seconds on the news but it must cost a few bob to run even the most modest campaign.
> 
> Drillminister will be getting my vote anyway.



I saw Drillminister's pitch on some TV show or other and it had me sold.


----------



## tim (Mar 8, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Where's that tory gone? The one who broke into people's houses and stole their breakfast?


He walked off into the sunset.


----------



## maomao (Mar 8, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> I saw Drillminister's pitch on some TV show or other and it had me sold.


Yeah, I wasn't trying to be edgy. He's getting both my votes.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 8, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> What exactly do the "anti-woke" want to achieve anyway? What's their vision?


They want us to stay asleep


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 8, 2021)

ddraig said:


> They want us to stay asleep


GRAMMAR!!!!!!!11!!1 Stay slept! The opposite of woke is slept


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> What exactly do the "anti-woke" want to achieve anyway? What's their vision?


I’m not a huge fan of being awake myself.


----------



## stavros (Mar 8, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> What exactly do the "anti-woke" want to achieve anyway? What's their vision?



"Woke" is a term I've only ever heard used by people who are against it, without any explanation of what it is.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> What exactly do the "anti-woke" want to achieve anyway? What's their vision?


poor


----------



## Dom Traynor (Mar 8, 2021)

I'd completely forgotten about Nims Obunge of the Haringey Peace Alliance. Pleased to see he's still around.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 8, 2021)

stavros said:


> "Woke" is a term I've only ever heard used by people who are against it, without any explanation of what it is.



From loony left, to politically correct, social justice warrior to woke... all these so-called insults. It'll all very nebulous and the type of person that uses such terms always seem to be angry or deliberately on a wind up.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2021)

To be fair I did first hear (well, read) the term “woke” as a self descriptor among young American liberals. It didn’t become an insult until later.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 8, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> What exactly do the "anti-woke" want to achieve anyway? What's their vision?



broadly, to go back to 'the good old days' when white, cisgender, heterosexual, able-bodied, middle class men were automatically at the front of the queue everything and everyone else 'knew their place' and kept quiet and / or hidden


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> To be fair I did first hear (well, read) the term “woke” as a self descriptor among young American liberals. It didn’t become an insult until later.


I had associated it with The Matrix and thought it was just the equivalent of scales falling from eyes about a great injustice


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I had associated it with The Matrix and thought it was just the equivalent of scales falling from eyes about a great injustice


I haven’t seen the Matrix, so I didn’t make that connection.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I haven’t seen the Matrix, so I didn’t make that connection.


You might be familiar with the red pill nonsense that MRAs come up with. I thought it was the same.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Mar 8, 2021)

"Silenced man" has literally never been louder
					

Laurence Fox is still being silenced, according to his latest two-page spread in the Daily Telegraph.




					newsthump.com


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 8, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I haven’t seen the Matrix, so I didn’t make that connection.


The first film was alright until conspiraloons started taking it literally. That put me off it a bit. The 2nd and 3rd films are shite.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> You might be familiar with the red pill nonsense that MRAs come up with. I thought it was the same.


Yeah, scales falling from eyes, that sort of thing.  It’s a fairly straight forward metaphor. My problem with any of these things is that it implies there are unwoke, sheeple, with false consciousness, whatever the term of the day might be.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Yeah, scales falling from eyes, that sort of thing.  It’s a fairly straight forward metaphor. My problem with any of these things is that it implies there are unwoke, sheeple, with false consciousness, whatever the term of the day might be.


In the film, the unwoke are the entire human race, living as slaves to AI and living in a simulated reality


----------



## Santino (Mar 8, 2021)

'Woke' owes its current usage to Black American activists in the 60s and 70s as a term meaning politically aware, but it probably came to prominence largely due to the BLM movement.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 8, 2021)

Can't find the tweet now, I saw earlier someone explain how the commonality amongst so many of the loudest right-wingers (and it would include Nick Griffin as well as Nigel Farage) is how everything is anchored to their childhood, some idealised, Poirot episode, invented truth version of a time when they felt safe and protected, and although I'm sure it's a bit "armchair philosophy" to link it to mothers and motherhood, there has to be a reason why it's always men, men of a type, men of a certain background, who are the common thread from the Brexit/lockdown sceptics of 2021 right back to the blackshirts.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> In the film, the unwoke are the entire human race, living as slaves to AI and living in a simulated reality


Yeah, right. So only a rarified few are awake. Like the Brights or whoever.

I know that now that it’s become a swear people don’t tend to call themselves woke now - certainly in the U.K., certainly my age group - but initially they did, and it’s never a good look.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

I dunno. I like being awake. Better than being asleep


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 8, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Can't find the tweet now, I saw earlier someone explain how the commonality amongst so many of the loudest right-wingers (and it would include Nick Griffin as well as Nigel Farage) is how everything is anchored to their childhood, some idealised, Poirot episode, invented truth version of a time when they felt safe and protected, and although I'm sure it's a bit "armchair philosophy" to link it to mothers and motherhood, there has to be a reason why it's always men, men of a type, men of a certain background, who are the common thread from the Brexit/lockdown sceptics of 2021 right back to the blackshirts.


Don't think that an idealised, invented truth version of a time when they felt safe and protected,is just confined to the right to be honest .


----------



## Santino (Mar 8, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Yeah, right. So only a rarified few are awake. Like the Brights or whoever.


But that's not it's origin. It's nothing to do with The Matrix.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 8, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> Don't think that an idealised, invented truth version of a time when they felt safe and protected,is just confined to the right to be honest .


A very fair point well made. Political spectrums are cubes or circles, not straight lines. Point taken.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2021)

Santino said:


> But that's not it's origin. It's nothing to do with The Matrix.


That’s no loss to me, it’s only been a few posts since the suggestion was made to me.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 8, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> A very fair point well made. Political spectrums are cubes or circles, not straight lines. Point taken.


I always remember that Geoffrey Pearson book Hooligan


----------



## gosub (Mar 8, 2021)

Santino said:


> But that's not it's origin. It's nothing to do with The Matrix.




What about Timmy Mallet?

There must be a term for those who spent the mornings of their formative years watching Timmy Mallet


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 8, 2021)

gosub said:


> What about Timmy Mallet?
> 
> There must be a term for those who spent the mornings of their formative years watching Timmy Mallet


I met Timmy Mallet once in the bar at a WCFC away game at Maidenhead United. Not sure what that's got to do with anything.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

Timmy Mallet is one of those children’s entertainers who has never been tarred with the Yewtree brush and rightly so, as he’s apparently a very nice man with a big big heart


----------



## gosub (Mar 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Timmy Mallet is one of those children’s entertainers who has never been tarred with the Yewtree brush and rightly so, as he’s apparently a very nice man with a big big heart


I cast no nastercians with that regards towards Timmy Mallett.  It is more that I have a brother ten years my younger, and whilst he VERY MUCH enjoyed WACaday my own endurance of it could well be described as "woke"


----------



## Sue (Mar 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Timmy Mallet is one of those children’s entertainers who has never been tarred with the Yewtree brush and rightly so, as he’s apparently a very nice man with a big big heart


He is still really annoying though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2021)

Sue said:


> He is still really annoying though.


Yes, but his appeal is not for you as you’re grown up.
He’s a smashing fella:








						‘Life goes a gazillion miles an hour. You have to fill it’: Timmy Mallett on what he did next
					

A huge children’s TV star in the 1980s, Mallett is now an artist and has written a new memoir. It charts the bike ride he took, inspired by his older brother, who had Down’s syndrome and lived an extraordinarily rich life




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Sue (Mar 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes, but his appeal is not for you as you’re grown up.
> He’s a smashing fella:
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't like him as a kid either TBF.


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 9, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> Looks like the conspiraloonery vote for London Mayor is going to be split then


 That's always been the plan


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 9, 2021)

stavros said:


> "Woke" is a term I've only ever heard used by people who are against it, without any explanation of what it is.


----------



## stavros (Mar 9, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> I met Timmy Mallet once in the bar at a WCFC away game at Maidenhead United. Not sure what that's got to do with anything.



I met him, and was malletted, in a student club during my fresher's week, about twenty years ago.

I also owe to him my first awareness of what became the European Union. It must've been around 1990 when Wacaday did a week looking at other European countries, and they had this thing called the "EE Sea" which I think people went swimming in. Oh heady days.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 20, 2021)

How nice of him to lower himself to protest with little ol' Joe Public...









						Laurence Fox branded a 'complete muppet' as he joins anti-lockdown protest
					

Actor Laurence Fox has been branded a 'complete muppet' after he joined an anti-lockdown protest in London today and urged activists to 'take your freedom back'




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 26, 2021)

Years back, I met these two lads at a fairly shite house party. 
We bonded over a love of weed, and they said there was another - better - party on the other side of town.
After walking fucking miles, and receiving numerous  'mate, you should've stayed' texts, we arrived at the exact moment the second party was raided by the police. 
.
Fox has the same look I had when I realised I've totally gone to the wrong party, with two wankers, and there's a bag of skunk in my pocket.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 26, 2021)

it appears to relate to this loon of a tory mp

not the waving of milk cartons as a white supremacist gesture that was a thing a year or so ago.

 again


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 7, 2021)

stavros said:


> I met him, and was malletted, in a student club during my fresher's week, about twenty years ago.
> 
> I also owe to him my first awareness of what became the European Union. It must've been around 1990 when Wacaday did a week looking at other European countries, and they had this thing called the "EE Sea" which I think people went swimming in. Oh heady days.


stealing malletted


----------



## gosub (Apr 7, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


>




Might have happened.  There are more people wandering around London in the morning that think they are a Government minister than there are Government ministers.  One of them may want Lozza to win.


----------



## Cerv (Apr 7, 2021)

Laurence Fox sued by RuPaul's Drag Race star, Coronation Street actress, and charity boss over 'paedophile' comments
					

Drag star Crystal, Simon Blake, deputy chair of Stonewall, and actress Nicola Thorp have sued Laurence Fox for defamation.




					news.sky.com
				




hasn't a chance of winning. I wonder how big a donation to charity he'll agree to settle for.


----------



## tim (Apr 7, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


>




If I see him during my peregrinations over the next month, I shall tell him that I am a Church of England Bishop and that I want him to win, but that he shouldn't quote me. We should all do something similar, just to get his hopes up really high, before they're dashed.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 8, 2021)

Cerv said:


> Laurence Fox sued by RuPaul's Drag Race star, Coronation Street actress, and charity boss over 'paedophile' comments
> 
> 
> Drag star Crystal, Simon Blake, deputy chair of Stonewall, and actress Nicola Thorp have sued Laurence Fox for defamation.
> ...


There should be a special place in Hell reserved for the kind of cunt who flings around "paedophile" as a generic insult.

Although I imagine that the cunt Fox qualifies for quite a few special places in Hell as it is...


----------



## bmd (Apr 8, 2021)

Just wanted to say that this thread's title always makes me smile.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 8, 2021)

existentialist said:


> There should be a special place in Hell reserved for the kind of cunt who flings around "paedophile" as a generic insult.
> 
> Although I imagine that the cunt Fox qualifies for quite a few special places in Hell as it is...



Fox on drag hunt


----------



## existentialist (Apr 8, 2021)

bmd said:


> Just wanted to say that this thread's title always makes me smile.


I've a suspicion that it wasn't the first draft...


----------



## Cloo (Apr 8, 2021)

Went into town yesterday and was greeted with this:


----------



## ddraig (Apr 8, 2021)

Who's he gonna blame when he gets like 2 or 3%??


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 8, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Who's he gonna blame when he gets like 2 or 3%??


If it wasn't for all those woke kids!


----------



## two sheds (Apr 8, 2021)

bmd said:


> Just wanted to say that this thread's title always makes me smile.


It does very considerately distinguish this Laurence Fox from any other Laurence Foxes in the world  who might not be twats


----------



## likesfish (Apr 8, 2021)

existentialist said:


> There should be a special place in Hell reserved for the kind of cunt who flings around "paedophile" as a generic insult.
> 
> Although I imagine that the cunt Fox qualifies for quite a few special places in Hell as it is...



what did the devil do to deserve Fox.

could probably get assorted airsoft types to pose and we could convince the twat there's a section of the military prepared to back him in a coup obviously Katy Hopkins would be part of the junta but who would be the other candidate?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 8, 2021)

James Fox is a great actor so it's a shame his son is such a twat.

He doesn't understand very well what the powers of a Mayor of London are.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 8, 2021)

DJWrongspeed said:


> James Fox is a great actor so it's a shame his son is such a twat.
> 
> He doesn't understand very well what the powers of a Mayor of London are.


Pah! He understands very well that he can bring Londoners FREEDOM


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Pah! He understands very well that he can bring Londoners FREEDOM


if he gave freedom the money he's spaffing on his campaign they could print tens of thousands of copies of their paper and distribute them to londoners


----------



## likesfish (Apr 8, 2021)

tbf I'd vote for him😲 but I live in Brighton so Boris was funny when he was mayor, most of the rest of England would vote for the twat to be mayor of London imply for the lols😈


----------



## tim (Apr 8, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Who's he gonna blame when he gets like 2 or 3%??


Mayor Rose.


----------



## stavros (Apr 8, 2021)

Cerv said:


> Laurence Fox sued by RuPaul's Drag Race star, Coronation Street actress, and charity boss over 'paedophile' comments
> 
> 
> Drag star Crystal, Simon Blake, deputy chair of Stonewall, and actress Nicola Thorp have sued Laurence Fox for defamation.
> ...



"Fox involved in drag hunting."


----------



## Sue (Apr 8, 2021)

likesfish said:


> *tbf I'd vote for him*😲 but I live in Brighton so Boris was funny when he was mayor, most of the rest of England would vote for the twat to be mayor of London imply for the lols😈


Why?


----------



## brogdale (Apr 8, 2021)

likesfish said:


> tbf I'd vote for him😲 but I live in Brighton so Boris was funny when he was mayor, most of the rest of England would vote for the twat to be mayor of London imply for the lols😈


Is the sort of response you were hoping for along the lines of...you'd be a cunt to vote for the cunt, (wherever you fucking well live), Johnson was and is an unfunny cunt and cunts, cunt?

That sort of thing?


----------



## likesfish (Apr 8, 2021)

nah it was funny when he was screwing londoners. bit like watching a raod accident


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 8, 2021)

Since when does this cockwomble give a rat's arse about women? Nice subtle transphobia masked as women's rights...


----------



## two sheds (Apr 8, 2021)

Churchill statue in the background  

Twat.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2021)

likesfish said:


> nah it was funny when he was screwing londoners. bit like watching a raod accident


Also cos you’re a cunt who hates Muslims. Sadiq Khan has probably wound you right up


----------



## existentialist (Apr 8, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Churchill statue in the background
> 
> Twat.


Twat statue in the foreground.


----------



## likesfish (Apr 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Also cos you’re a cunt who hates Muslims. Sadiq Khan has probably wound you right up


 not really he doesn't really screw over Londoners in amusing ways


----------



## Santino (Apr 8, 2021)

likesfish said:


> nah it was funny when he was screwing londoners. bit like watching a raod accident


Like poor people living in shit housing, that kind of thing?


----------



## Sue (Apr 8, 2021)

Why would you vote for Fox, likesfish? I'm not clear which of his policies you're keen on.


----------



## Santino (Apr 8, 2021)

Sue said:


> Why would you vote for Fox, likesfish? I'm not clear which of his policies you're keen on.


Probably the racism.


----------



## tim (Apr 8, 2021)

It's all a Nazi plot


----------



## Sue (Apr 8, 2021)

What a piece of work. Still waiting to hear back from likesfish on this:


likesfish said:


> *tbf I'd vote for him*😲 but I live in Brighton so Boris was funny when he was mayor, most of the rest of England would vote for the twat to be mayor of London imply for the lols😈


----------



## existentialist (Apr 8, 2021)

Sue said:


> What a piece of work. Still waiting to hear back from likesfish on this:


I think it's likely that likesfish was being bone-drily funny.


----------



## Sue (Apr 8, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I think it's likely that likesfish was being bone-drily funny.


Oh. I'm not sure that's likely at all.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 8, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Since when does this cockwomble give a rat's arse about women? Nice subtle transphobia masked as women's rights...




I'd take him slightly more seriously (NOT AGREE WITH) is he changed his twitter handle.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 8, 2021)

likesfish said:


> not really he doesn't really screw over Londoners in amusing ways



Eh?


----------



## scifisam (Apr 8, 2021)

Sue said:


> Oh. I'm not sure that's likely at all.



He's just doing that "all Londoners are posh privileged bastards so hahaha" some people outside London do, including a fair few on here.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2021)

likesfish said:


> he made his choice  he's an enemy combatant.
> he has no fucking right to be in this country or fucking breathing for that matter.
> I hope the edl start targeting minicab drivers





likesfish said:


> fuck him and fuck you
> want to live or work in this country don't try to kill its troops
> hope he dies slowly or failing that in a lot of pain in a black camp the cunt.
> really hope the edl start targetting cunts like this and their families fuck em





likesfish said:


> no I'm fucking not.
> that cunt is fighting to keep a backward nation into even more or a shit heap than it already is the taliban and its wanker offshoots kill doctors and health workers thats how fucking useless the cunts are the only thing they can offer the world is fertilizer.
> if the only way immigrants can realize fighting against british troops is a bad idea is by killing them and their familiys in the uk then so be it they'd do it to us in a heartbeat


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 8, 2021)

Well, well.

This is all rather wretched. And on a Laurence Fox thread, too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2021)

Bigotry loves company


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Bigotry loves company



Ah, the comments are from 11 years ago.

Not to excuse the sentiments quoted, but we've all said things here that are stupid and cuntish. Know I have.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Ah, the comments are from 11 years ago.
> 
> Not to excuse the sentiments quoted, but we've all said things here that are stupid and cuntish. Know I have.


Some shit is beyond the pale though


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Some shit is beyond the pale though



Could dig up the unpleasant posts of a few regulars myself, and there would be much wailing and gnashing of teeth. But... for the most part, why bother? Unless he's serious and not just on an edgelord trip.

People can change, like to think.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 9, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Could dig up the unpleasant posts of a few regulars myself, and there would be much wailing and gnashing of teeth. But... for the most part, why bother? Unless he's serious and not just on an edgelord trip.
> 
> People can change, like to think.


Doubt you'll find many of them openly calling for the racially motivated murder of Asian cabbies though tbf


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 9, 2021)

SpineyNorman said:


> Doubt you'll find many of them openly calling for the racially motivated murder of Asian cabbies though tbf



Point taken.


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 10, 2021)

Judging by Lozza's twitter feed from today, I think he's after a job at the Telegraph, never mind London mayor.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 10, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Judging by Lozza's twitter feed from today, I think he's after a job at the Telegraph, never mind London mayor.



The two are not necessarily mutually exclusive...


----------



## two sheds (Apr 10, 2021)

Let's hope he libels someone else, someone with lots and lots of money.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 10, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I’m sure he gives himself plenty of pinky attention.



I can't unsee that, you fucker!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 10, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Who's he gonna blame when he gets like 2 or 3%??



Billie Piper.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 10, 2021)

SpineyNorman said:


> Doubt you'll find many of them openly calling for the racially motivated murder of Asian cabbies though tbf



Shut it, sunshine. We all know you're a racist yourself. Laurie Penny said so!!!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 10, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Let's hope he libels someone else, someone with lots and lots of money.



I was going to suggest Prince Philip, but...


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 10, 2021)

Cancel culture 

 

But with flags. The bellend.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 11, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Cancel culture
> 
> 
> 
> But with flags. The bellend.



He is going to be totally and utterly embarrassed in the polls, isn't he?


----------



## tim (Apr 11, 2021)

existentialist said:


> He is going to be totally and utterly embarrassed in the polls, isn't he?



Which of them isn't going to be?


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Some shit is beyond the pale though


Not sure what's upset you so much there. He was posting about people living in the UK offering help and material support to the Taliban and other terrorist outfits. Those were some of his more reasonable posts.


----------



## nogojones (Apr 11, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Let's hope he libels someone else, someone with lots and lots of money.


It's always going to be a tightrope for him. He needs to be offensive and outrageous to get the clicks and keep his name and brand going, but just step over that line a bit and he'll be selling off the flat


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 11, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Cancel culture
> 
> 
> 
> But with flags. The bellend.



This is already the case, but I'd just word it the other way around (not the silly flag bit). Children in England are taught about the good Britain has done, but they are not whitewashing / missing out the bad bits as much as they did when I was at school. 
Sounds like he's just ranting, he is not (and probably can't) point at anything specific without shooting himself in the foot.


----------



## nogojones (Apr 11, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Not sure what's upset you so much there. He was posting about people living in the UK offering help and material support to the Taliban and other terrorist outfits. Those were some of his more reasonable posts.


Yeah, because people and organisations in in the UK supporting islamic terrorists is never a good look.









						Operation Cyclone - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## existentialist (Apr 11, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> This is already the case, but I'd just word it the other way around (not the silly flag bit). Children in England are taught about the good Britain has done, but they are not whitewashing / missing out the bad bits as much as they did when I was at school.
> Sounds like he's just ranting, he is not (and probably can't) point at anything specific without shooting himself in the foot.


He's not just ranting - he's telling his potential constituency what he thinks they want to hear. Veracity is not a factor.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 11, 2021)

nogojones said:


> Yeah, because people and organisations in in the UK supporting islamic terrorists is never a good look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn


----------



## brogdale (Apr 11, 2021)

existentialist said:


> He's not just ranting - he's telling his potential constituency what he thinks they want to hear. Veracity is not a factor.


And he's chosen a crowded field in which to extract the niche racist (won't vote for a black tory) /incel/'fathers'/libertarian 'core'. He's fighting for the sad constituency against Gammons, Kurten, and a gaggle of covid denying nut jobs, not to mention the dedicated anti-Fox joke candidate(s?).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 11, 2021)

existentialist said:


> He's not just ranting - he's telling his potential constituency what he thinks they want to hear. Veracity is not a factor.


Yes sorry, that's what I meant. Just on a rant to drum up support. People will read that and say "what! Schools only teach the negative aspects of British history!!!! That's an outrage!" Yeah they should learn the good and the bad, and they do. They are also taught to make their minds up about negative and positive, and think about why these things might have happened. . . . Well they do at my daughter's school anyway.


----------



## dylanredefined (Apr 11, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Cancel culture
> 
> 
> 
> But with flags. The bellend.



                        Have a flag to put up at work tbh its a pain. Unless you have some you put it up and down each day it will soon get shagged .I'm dubious of people hating or loving  flags that much.


----------



## tim (Apr 12, 2021)

I hope you can all explain yourselves to Laurence. And remember he won't take public health concerns as an answer


----------



## tim (Apr 12, 2021)

tim said:


> I hope you can all explain yourselves to Laurence. And remember he won't take public health concerns as an answer



Lorenzo ha sempre Ragione


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 12, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Since when does this cockwomble give a rat's arse about women? Nice subtle transphobia masked as women's rights...



That'll be a lot of swimming pools fucked then.


----------



## gosub (Apr 12, 2021)

tim said:


> I hope you can all explain yourselves to Laurence. And remember he won't take public health concerns as an answer




Had to check, he has tweeted subsequently. A tweet of a Mirror article on the Duchess of Sussex.

Whatever reason said it didn't shut him up


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 12, 2021)

tim said:


> I hope you can all explain yourselves to Laurence. And remember he won't take public health concerns as an answer



I mean, I laugh at his ridiculousness but it's so anger-inducing that he's encouraging this shite, especially when the non-essential shops are re-opening.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 12, 2021)

Can't even get his apostrophes right  what sort of example is he to younger generations?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 13, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Cancel culture
> 
> 
> 
> But with flags. The bellend.




Wait are my children going to be the mayor?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 13, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Cancel culture
> 
> 
> 
> But with flags. The bellend.




Reclaim the freedom to fly flags outside schools, under threat of state intervention and sanctions for non compliance!

Express your individual choice by not wearing a mask, under threat of state intervention and sanctions for non compliance!

He really is the shittest libertarian going isn't he?


----------



## existentialist (Apr 13, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Reclaim the freedom to fly flags outside schools, under threat of state intervention and sanctions for non compliance!
> 
> Express your individual choice by not wearing a mask, under threat of state intervention and sanctions for non compliance!
> 
> He really is the shittest libertarian going isn't he?


I think he's just shit, libertarian or otherwise.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 13, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Reclaim the freedom to fly flags outside schools, under threat of state intervention and sanctions for non compliance!
> 
> Express your individual choice by not wearing a mask, under threat of state intervention and sanctions for non compliance!
> 
> He really is the shittest libertarian going isn't he?



He's not really anything besides a troll cunt tbh.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 13, 2021)

tim said:


> I hope you can all explain yourselves to Laurence. And remember he won't take public health concerns as an answer



nothing says 'reason' like bellowing 'don't worry nelson mate, we won't let them get you!' at a statue. Why is this prick being forced on us, this clownshow cunt.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 13, 2021)

DotCommunist said:


> nothing says 'reason' like bellowing 'don't worry nelson mate, we won't let them get you!' at a statue. Why is this prick being forced on us, this clownshow cunt.



At least he's showing what a wanker he is prior to election.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 13, 2021)

He is basically a stroppy entitled teenager who thinks it's an outrage that the universe doesn't rate him as highly as he rates himself. 

So he makes some attention seeking noise then gets rightly ridiculed, which only confirms his belief that 'free speech and freedom' ( ie: what he thinks and believes) is being repressed.

"You can only sing romanticized songs about injustice if you have received and expected justice your whole life". A dodgy Naipaul quote, but a bit apposite here, imo.

I hope his cock falls off.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 13, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> He is basically a stroppy entitled teenager who thinks it's an outrage that the universe doesn't rate him as highly as he rates himself.
> 
> So he makes some attention seeking noise then gets rightly ridiculed, which only confirms his belief that 'free speech and freedom' ( ie: what he thinks and believes) is being repressed.
> 
> ...


I reckon it already has, and he's frantically compensating.


----------



## tim (Apr 13, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> I hope his cock falls off.



He'll be all over Twitter complaining about being emasculated by the Woke.


----------



## tim (Apr 13, 2021)

Brixton Volk don't let the Woke dictate where to get your groceries.


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 13, 2021)

Not a good time for Fox if this "content of character" bullshit takes off.


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 13, 2021)

tim said:


> Brixton Volk don't let the Woke dictate where to get your groceries.




Read at face value, he has a point, but unfortunately his ideal content of character is being a right-wing reactionary c**t.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 13, 2021)

tim said:


> Brixton Volk don't let the Woke dictate where to get your groceries.



So is that why he completely dismissed the individual views of the black woman on _Question Time_? Has he ever in fact asked anyone what they feel, whatever their ethnicity? Most of us wish we lived in a world where we didn't define each other by racial group but methinks Looza doesn't really care about that....


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> So is that why he completely dismissed the individual views of the black woman on _Question Time_? Has he ever in fact asked anyone what they feel, whatever their ethnicity? Most of us wish we lived in a world where we didn't define each other by racial group but methinks Looza doesn't really care about that....


Would love to have been a fly on the wall when he talked about this with his brother in law.
Does anyone know if any of his family are supporting him?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Would love to have been a fly on the wall when he talked about this with his brother in law.
> Does anyone know if any of his family are supporting him?


I think he mentioned falling out with Richard after the fact, and was also dumped by his girlfriend who was half Kuwaiti.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 13, 2021)

Martin Luther Cringe.


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 13, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I think he mentioned falling out with Richard after the fact, and was also dumped by his girlfriend who was half Kuwaiti.



I wondered which Richard you meant, then I found this Why 'half-educated' Laurence Fox is back after his Question Time fiasco



> *He seems like a perfectly normal man.* He also mentioned an argument he had with his brother-in-law Richard Ayoade.
> 
> *Wait, his brother-in-law is Richard Ayoade?* Yes, and he asked Ayoade to publicly support him on Twitter after his Question Time appearance.
> 
> ...



Jeez poor Richard, it must have been like having an argument with a irate, concussed duck.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 13, 2021)

I suppose if you wanted to amplify your campaign and indeed your profile in general one inexpensive way of doing so would be to get people to keep re-posting and re-tweeting your every nonsense uttering.


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 13, 2021)

But he's not the alternative. The mainstream Tories are pretty much where his, so let's just point and laugh when he gets <1%.


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 13, 2021)

I wonder who funds him. With his big bus driving around London, without a mask, telling everyone else to get rid of theirs. So oppressed


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2021)

I hope someone shitshakes him


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Apr 13, 2021)

I don’t give a fk about him, but the modern conservative / reactionary assumption that every podcast etc. must be littered with references to ‘woke’ or ‘cancel culture’ is leaden as fuck.

The culture war BS is not least because right wing policies have been calamitous.

Another turgid theme of these concocted grievance politics is privileged brats pretending to be anti-elitist.


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 13, 2021)

I really want someone to respond to his tweeted demand for explanations for face covering (cos "logic" bs) with that picture of him wearing a face covering.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 13, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> I really want someone to respond to his tweeted demand for explanations for face covering (cos "logic" bs) with that picture of him wearing a face covering.



Your wish etc....


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 13, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Your wish etc....
> 
> View attachment 263116


Brilliant!


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 13, 2021)

FFS  it's "reason's", the ill educated grammatically ignorant shit disturber


----------



## stdP (Apr 13, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> it must have been like having an argument with a irate, concussed duck.



Some of my best friends are irate, concussed ducks


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 13, 2021)

stdP said:


> Some of my best friends are irate, concussed ducks


Every time you see them do you think to yourself 'Water fowl mood'?


----------



## bmd (Apr 14, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Went into town yesterday and was greeted with this:



Wtf is the blue thing? Is that an unofficial addition or is it meant to be a part of it?


----------



## maomao (Apr 14, 2021)

bmd said:


> Wtf is the blue thing? Is that an unofficial addition or is it meant to be a part of it?


It's a picture of Winston Churchill's statue wearing a mask incorrectly.


----------



## bmd (Apr 14, 2021)

maomao said:


> It's a picture of Winston Churchill's statue wearing a mask incorrectly.



It looks like one of the bosses off Shadow of the Colossus.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2021)

Thick lying twat is covered in tats


----------



## existentialist (Apr 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Thick lying twat is covered in tats



The only anxiety that cunt has is driven by penis envy. As in, envious of anyone who actually HAS a cock.


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Thick lying twat is covered in tats



He's getting hammered in the comments!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 14, 2021)

"As a white man I have no platform!" tweets man with his face on the side of a bus driving to Question Time Mayoral Candidate's Special.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 14, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> "As a white man I have no platform!" tweets man with his face *like* the side of a bus driving to Question Time Mayoral Candidate's Special.



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Apr 14, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Let's hope he libels someone else, someone with lots and lots of money.


And as if by magic:









						Laurence Fox sued for libel over 'paedophile' comments
					

The London mayoral candidate is being sued after he called three people "paedophiles" on Twitter.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## ddraig (Apr 14, 2021)

Wolveryeti said:


> And as if by magic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"else"


----------



## two sheds (Apr 14, 2021)

Looks like he's going for the Musk defence? We'll see whether it works as well in the UK as it did in the US.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 14, 2021)

The new issue of Viz has a most excellent feature about Laurence.


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 14, 2021)

Imagine if he won the mayor's job and then actually had to explain to people why he couldn't any longer go around telling people they had to unmask. No doubt the fault of cancel culture and the woke crowd in number 10


----------



## Wolveryeti (Apr 14, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Looks like he's going for the Musk defence? We'll see whether it works as well in the UK as it did in the US.


One would imagine he is on a rather sticky wicket. Sally Bercow got tonked by the beak for a much milder insinuation in the Bercow vs. McAlpine case


----------



## two sheds (Apr 14, 2021)

Goodoh


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 16, 2021)

We all got election booklets through the post today. One of my housemates made a few amendments to the Lozza manifesto page...


----------



## gosub (Apr 16, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Imagine if he won the mayor's job and then actually had to explain to people why he couldn't any longer go around telling people they had to unmask. No doubt the fault of cancel culture and the woke crowd in number 10


Public liability gone mad


----------



## two sheds (Apr 16, 2021)

gosub said:


> Public liability gone maaaaaaaaaaaaaaad


cfu


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 16, 2021)

Less dancing, more truncheoning!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 16, 2021)

Just what is ‘tough New York style policing’?


----------



## two sheds (Apr 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Less dancing, more truncheoning!


:fewer:


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 16, 2021)

two sheds said:


> :fewer:


Dancing is definitely an uncountable noun!


----------



## stdP (Apr 16, 2021)

Fuckwittery of Fox and the Reclaim morons aside, does the mayor even have the legal power to override national policy on things like the lockdown rules...?



Orang Utan said:


> Dancing is definitely an uncountable noun!



"One finds oneself dancing"
"I see you're dancing two"
"I'll throw some dancing lessons in for three!"
"I'm up four dancing"

You're grammers our week, old man!


----------



## two sheds (Apr 16, 2021)

.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Just what is ‘tough New York style policing’?


Corruption and unaccountable brutality maybe


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 17, 2021)

Wolveryeti said:


> And as if by magic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mr Fox said: "Free speech. You throw meaningless and baseless insults at someone you get a meaningless and baseless insult in return."

Sounds like a productive way to spend your time


----------



## Favelado (Apr 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Just what is ‘tough New York style policing’?


Broken windows theory , zero tolerance policing that conservatives credit for lowering crime in NYC. It was praised 20 years ago before they figured out it was a host of much more complex socio-economic factors that had brought about change in the city. 
It’s an outdated reference to something of much debated merit.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 17, 2021)

Favelado said:


> Broken windows theory , zero tolerance policing that conservatives credit for lowering crime in NYC. It was praised 20 years ago before they figured out it was a host of much more complex socio-economic factors that had brought about change in the city.
> It’s an outdated reference to something of much debated merit.


And those who wilfully or ignorantly cling on to such discredited relics are worthy of much the same regard as any conspiracy loon: it's exactly the same behaviour.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 17, 2021)

Favelado said:


> Broken windows theory , zero tolerance policing that conservatives credit for lowering crime in NYC. It was praised 20 years ago before they figured out it was a host of much more complex socio-economic factors that had brought about change in the city.


Including a _possible_ link to lead in petrol being phased out. 









						Is lead linked to violence?
					

Examining the evidence for the link between lead exposure and violence, Paul Illing finds a cautionary tale




					www.chemistryworld.com


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Just what is ‘tough New York style policing’?


Shooting black people.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Just what is ‘tough New York style policing’?


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 17, 2021)

existentialist said:


> And those who wilfully or ignorantly cling on to such discredited relics are worthy of much the same regard as any conspiracy loon: it's exactly the same behaviour.


As well as being discredited Broken windows theory - Wikipedia where is the Magic Money Tree to pay for all the extra policing?
Also regarding the anti-mask BS, by the time he'd take power* and able to enact anything we (hopefully) will need a reduced need for masks anyway. **
Has he not seen what happening in Brazil. Where we unfortunately see the costs of covid denialism.  

*He's clearly not going to win.
**And even if it did, he'd still think enacting any relaxing of Covid restrictions would 'his' idea and not what would happen anway,  because he is that stupid.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 17, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> As well as being discredited Broken windows theory - Wikipedia where is the Magic Money Tree to pay for all the extra policing?
> Also regarding the anti-mask BS, by the time he'd take power* and able to enact anything we (hopefully) will need a reduced need for masks anyway. **
> Has he not seen what happening in Brazil. Where we unfortunately see the costs of covid denialism.
> 
> ...


I think that what you seem to be trying to say is that he's a bit of a cunt.


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 17, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I think that what you seem to be trying to say is that he's a bit of a cunt.


You might very well think that; I couldn't possibly comment.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 17, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> You might very well think that; I couldn't possibly comment.


*taps nose

Your secret is safe with us.


----------



## pesh (Apr 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Just what is ‘tough New York style policing’?


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 17, 2021)

pesh said:


> View attachment 263707



RoboCop isn't _quite_ what I'd hoped for


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 17, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Looks like he's going for the Musk defence? We'll see whether it works as well in the UK as it did in the US.



Did he retract or apologise for any of it? If not then Musk's defence (which probably wouldn't work in the UK anyway) is for shit.

The guy who sued Musk also hired trumpist conspiraloon dickhead Lin Wood as his lawyer so that may also be a factor in his defeat.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 17, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Imagine if he won the mayor's job and then actually had to explain to people why he couldn't any longer go around telling people they had to unmask. No doubt the fault of cancel culture and the woke crowd in number 10



Also that he can't decide what they teach in schools, can't withdraw funding from organisations that are too woke for him and can't compel anyone to fly a flag.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 17, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> RoboCop isn't _quite_ what I'd hoped for


More RobboCop...


----------



## Cerv (Apr 17, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Also that he can't decide what they teach in schools, can't withdraw funding from organisations that are too woke for him and can't compel anyone to fly a flag.


he'll over compensate with a flag on every tube station and every bus stop.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 17, 2021)

Cerv said:


> he'll over compensate with a flag on every tube station and every bus stop.


Like we don't have enough red white and blue on the Underground already FFS...


----------



## likesfish (Apr 17, 2021)

existentialist said:


> The only anxiety that cunt has is driven by penis envy. As in, envious of anyone who actually HAS a cock.


To be fair unless your some sort of whale fox being 100% cock has you beat 😀


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 17, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Also that he can't decide what they teach in schools, can't withdraw funding from organisations that are too woke for him and can't compel anyone to fly a flag.


He reminds me of a kid I knew at school who would always do the grossest things on a dare. Ironically he's probably developed the most amazing immune system known to humanity,  but that's another story.

Fox strikes me as not just stupid but, forgive the terminology, but _slow. _ I hate ablist language but there is something about him that is a combination of incredibly gullible and, well, slow.

I don't mean to equate limited capacity with stupidity either, I'm just struggling for the right words. I'm happy to retract this post if need be, however I maintain that he strikes me as someone being manipulated by others. Someone woefully naive who has cottoned on to the current woke culture wars grift. Sadly, as demonstrated by his performance on QT, he's not interested in learning and just wants to play the victim when it's painfully obvious he isn't. Now it could all be a carefully confected scam, and it is, I just don't think he's the sole operator or architect. Especially given what's involved in running for mayor and setting up a political party.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 18, 2021)

My mother told me today that she saw our hero in Bromley High Street the other day surrounded by a bunch of fellow traveller sycophants. 

She put on a concerned face as he passed and said to him, "Such a shame. You should've stuck to acting."

I love my mum


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 18, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> I hope his cock falls off.



So does Billie Piper, I reckon.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 18, 2021)

Favelado said:


> Broken windows theory , zero tolerance policing that conservatives credit for lowering crime in NYC. It was praised 20 years ago before they figured out it was a host of much more complex socio-economic factors that had brought about change in the city.
> It’s an outdated reference to something of much debated merit.



Originally based on a paper by right-wing political scientist James Q Wilson. Like a lot of right-wing pol-sci & sociology, it was poorly-researched wish fulfillment pish.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 18, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> My mother told me today that she saw our hero in Bromley High Street the other day surrounded by a bunch of fellow traveller sycophants.
> 
> She put on a concerned face as he passed and said to him, "Such a shame. You should've stuck to acting."
> 
> I love my mum



I love your mum too, but not in a disrespectful way.


----------



## Sue (Apr 18, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> My mother told me today that she saw our hero in Bromley High Street the other day surrounded by a bunch of fellow traveller sycophants.
> 
> She put on a concerned face as he passed and said to him, "Such a shame. *You should've stuck to acting*."
> 
> I love my mum


Tbf, I'm not going to agree with your mum about the bit in bold...


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 18, 2021)

Sue said:


> Tbf, I'm not going to agree with your mum about the bit in bold...



True enough, but there's got to be a bit of sport in this for all of us...


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 18, 2021)

Here's to urban mums and their no nonsense war on Fox!


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## seeformiles (Apr 21, 2021)

steveo87 said:


>




Go Team Binface! 😎


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2021)

Fox is currently polling at 1% in an exciting battle for 8th place , his rivals are Count Binface (who I fancy to hit at least 1.2%) and Gammons (UKIP) still laugh at that one


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 21, 2021)

In Binface We Trust


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 21, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Go Team Binface! 😎


I really, really hope that Count Binface gets more votes


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 22, 2021)

Count Binface’s Manifesto 🙂


----------



## marty21 (Apr 22, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Count Binface’s Manifesto 🙂
> 
> View attachment 264419


Solid manifesto


----------



## BillRiver (Apr 22, 2021)

I'm very much tempted to vote Binface for the following reasons:

1) I am sure Khan will win anyway, and think he is the least awful but still don't really like him.
2) the Binface manifesto.
3) to help ensure Binface gets more votes than Looza.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 22, 2021)

BBC London News tells me that the ReFuckers are backing Lozza Fucks.

Tice was on spouting his shite.


----------



## BillRiver (Apr 22, 2021)

brogdale said:


> BBC London News tells me that the ReFuckers are backing Lozza Fucks.
> 
> Tice was on spouting his shite.



I wish this site offered the option of a vomit-face reaction among the emoticons available...


----------



## Sue (Apr 22, 2021)

brogdale said:


> BBC London News tells me that the ReFuckers are backing Lozza Fucks.
> 
> Tice was on spouting his shite.


Who were the ReFuckers again? I've kind of lost track...


----------



## maomao (Apr 22, 2021)

Sue said:


> Who were the ReFuckers again? I've kind of lost track...


New name for Brexit party.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 22, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> I'm very much tempted to vote Binface for the following reasons:
> 
> 1) I am sure Khan will win anyway, and think he is the least awful but still don't really like him.
> 2) the Binface manifesto.
> 3) to help ensure Binface gets more votes than Looza.


4) it is your duty.


----------



## Lorca (Apr 22, 2021)

Wow, has he really spaffed 5 mill on his campaign? That's truly crazy.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 22, 2021)

Lorca said:


> Wow, has he really spaffed 5 mill on his campaign? That's truly crazy.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 22, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> I'm aware that
> 
> a) I'm using Wikipedia as a source
> b) This is possibly best put on a separate thread so if one exists I can cross-post
> ...



This is missing the animal welfare party representative


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 22, 2021)

Sue said:


> Who were the ReFuckers again? I've kind of lost track...


Russian backed (probably) science deniers and agitators. That's their whole purpose. Now Farage is backing Fox. He knows he won't win, but their peas in a rich man's pod.


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 22, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> View attachment 264434


I doubt he's spent a dime. There's no way this man, who looks like a well used dildo, has that kind of cheese to spare


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 22, 2021)

Hoskins money. Think he’s thrown ten million at this party, shame he doesn’t stick to steam trains.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 22, 2021)

Lorca said:


> Wow, has he really spaffed 5 mill on his campaign? That's truly crazy.


You can get a lot of photocopies of Billie Piper's face for 5 mil.


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Apr 22, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> You can get a lot of photocopies of Billie Piper's face for 5 mil.


🤮


----------



## stdP (Apr 22, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Hoskins money. Think he’s thrown ten million at this party, shame he doesn’t stick to steam trains.



I thought yachts down the Thames were more his style?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 22, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Count Binface’s Manifesto 🙂



part 2



whole thing in text on website here


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## two sheds (Apr 22, 2021)

turds of a feather ... .


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 23, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> I doubt he's spent a dime. There's no way this man, who looks like a well used dildo, has that kind of cheese to spare


I made no claims for where the money came from, only that I had confidence in his ability to spend it (though I suspect his area of expertise lays more in the area of fruit & flowers than print & digital)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 23, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


>



Looks like a shit detective drama that no one watched when it first came out in 2001, NOW COMING TO ITV4!!!


----------



## belboid (Apr 23, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Looks like a shit detective drama that no one watched when it first came out in 2001, NOW COMING TO ITV4!!!


The two of them sitting, getting pissed watching the cricket and telling each other what’s wrong with the world while one of their skivvies quietly solves the crime behind their backs (but let’s them take credit, of course)


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 23, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Looks like a shit detective drama that no one watched when it first came out in 2001, NOW COMING TO ITV4!!!


Fox there getting typecast in the only role he'll ever have, playing second fiddle to a Little Englander investigating the crimes of passion committed in Hobbiton by Daily Mail readers caught wanking over pictures of Amanda Platell.

It's all so cynical. Tice knows full well Fox can't win (or he's thick as concrete mince). This is only happening so they can continue with their ongoing 'culture war' grift. I'm surprised he's not whining about spagbol condiments


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 23, 2021)

Lorca said:


> Wow, has he really spaffed 5 mill on his campaign? That's truly crazy.


No.


----------



## JimW (Apr 23, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> There's no way this man, who looks like a well used dildo,


Unfair comparison, one has clearly delivered a deal of pleasure in its career.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 23, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


>




Sums it up really.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 23, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> Mark Malik said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TBF I probably would t*rr*nt that


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 23, 2021)

Fast forward a couple of years and it will be the surprising adventures of Sir Digby Chicken Caesar


----------



## Cerv (Apr 23, 2021)

how many people could have correctly identified the difference between Reform and Reclaim parties at any better than the 50/50 odds anyway?


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 23, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> Fast forward a couple of years and it will be the surprising adventures of Sir Digby Chicken Caesar



Ah, that's who Fox reminds me of!!!! Good work, been bugging me for ages.

Dun der lun der lun der lun der lun der lun etc


----------



## scalyboy (Apr 23, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


>



Twat and Twatter


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Apr 23, 2021)

Wolveryeti said:


> And as if by magic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He thinks it’s meaningless to call people paedophiles - a horrific, casual attitude towards child abuse that should see him torn to shreds everywhere he pesters with his depraved opinions.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 23, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


>




I had no idea these two parties were different things. Or indeed that they existed.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 23, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Ah, that's who Fox reminds me of!!!! Good work, been bugging me for ages.
> 
> Dun der lun der lun der lun der lun der lun etc


"Once again I come face to face with my nemesis, Woke Man"


----------



## Sue (Apr 23, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> I had no idea these two parties were different things. Or indeed that they existed.


I think I've asked who they are about five times and just can't seem to retain the information. Probably easier just to file them under rightwing loons and leave it at that. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 23, 2021)

Reformed and reclaimed sounds like the kind of meat product that you don’t want to think too much about.


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 23, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Reformed and reclaimed sounds like the kind of meat product that you don’t want to think too much about.


Ticed Fox served on a bed of lies


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 23, 2021)

Branding experts have been huddled in the project pod all afternoon and nailed it guys

*Re: ClaimForm*


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 24, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> part 2
> 
> View attachment 264473
> 
> whole thing in text on website here



He's right about the eels. You trap a couple in a creel, & when you go get them, ready to knock 'em on the head, skin them & then smoke them, they go on & on about the deals they've done, how they're big noises in venture capital etc.

Self-obsessed cokehead cunts!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 24, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


>




Would you buy a used car - or anything, really - from this pair of berks?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 24, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> *...wanking over pictures of Amanda Platell.*



FFS sake, have SOME sense of human decency. Christ!!!


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 24, 2021)

I mean...


----------



## scifisam (Apr 24, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> I mean...




Got to say, his fourth sentence is bang on the money.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 24, 2021)

It’s all so fucking depressing.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> I mean...



It will likely make no difference to Twotter but I have been reporting all these tweets as 'Encouraging self harm or suicide'  they should just be banned from all social media.


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 25, 2021)

"You shouldn't vaccinate the healthy" is such a pig-headed attitude. I would bet a good couple of quid that he's had the vaccine anyway, this is all Faragian theatre. He can't possibly be this far down the cul-de-sac. It's dangerous twaddle being promoted to usually normal everyday people if he genuinely believes it. 

I go back to the observation that Fox turned into this part-Griffin, part-Mosley, part-Farage, part-Icke hybrid monster on the back of disliking how a woman spoke to him on Question Time. All of this could have been avoided.


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 25, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> "You shouldn't vaccinate the healthy" is such a pig-headed attitude. I would bet a good couple of quid that he's had the vaccine anyway, this is all Faragian theatre. He can't possibly be this far down the cul-de-sac. It's dangerous twaddle being promoted to usually normal everyday people if he genuinely believes it.
> 
> I go back to the observation that Fox turned into this part-Griffin, part-Mosley, part-Farage, part-Icke hybrid monster on the back of disliking how a woman spoke to him on Question Time. All of this could have been avoided.


It's not just pig headed, it's encouraging counter productive behaviour. If people come from that believing that the only time, if at all, one ought be vaccinated is when one gets sick...

I am starting to think he's not just desperately gullible but dangerous. He's all over twitter with this kind of crap. Hopefully, once he loses the election, he'll fuck off for a while at least. What's more likely, though, is that he'll just use taht to up his grift, which, as I've said, is the plan all along. His backers, at least, know he can't win, but by losing it keeps the culture war meme alive until the next opportunity. "We was robbed, the muslim mayor of lockdown stole the election".


----------



## maomao (Apr 25, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> I would bet a good couple of quid that he's had the vaccine anyway,


Why? He's not particularly at risk and clearly doesn't give a fuck about other people.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 25, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> "You shouldn't vaccinate the healthy" is such a pig-headed attitude. I would bet a good couple of quid that he's had the vaccine anyway, this is all Faragian theatre. He can't possibly be this far down the cul-de-sac. It's dangerous twaddle being promoted to usually normal everyday people if he genuinely believes it.
> 
> I go back to the observation that Fox turned into this part-Griffin, part-Mosley, part-Farage, part-Icke hybrid monster on the back of disliking how a woman spoke to him on Question Time. All of this could have been avoided.


Wouldn't be surprised to learn that he's bought into eugenicist loonery about letting covid weed out the weaker/less fit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2021)

maomao said:


> Why? He's not particularly at risk and clearly doesn't give a fuck about other people.


Billie won’t let him see the kids until he does?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 25, 2021)

I actually think he's just got his slogans mixed up - "you shouldn't _quarantine_ the healthy" is the standard one.


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 25, 2021)

maomao said:


> Why? He's not particularly at risk and clearly doesn't give a fuck about other people.


True. He could well be riding this sudden wave of 'support' and could well have been a passionate supporter of all this if the wind had blown a different way. 

Peter Hitchens, another man in this cul-de-sac, has had the vaccine for example.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> True. He could well be riding this sudden wave of 'support' and could well have been a passionate supporter of all this if the wind had blown a different way.
> 
> Peter Hitchens, another man in this cul-de-sac, has had the vaccine for example.


He’s at risk though - apoplexy is a killer


----------



## Espresso (Apr 25, 2021)

maomao said:


> Why? He's not particularly at risk and clearly doesn't give a fuck about other people.


Yup. And that's his hook; I have no doubt that a significant number of people think exactly the  same as him and those are the people who will support him. 
I would wonder if not giving a fuck about other people equates to not bothering your arse to go and vote. I would guess so, but who knows. He might be the very man to instill some civic duty into people who have never voted before. 
What a time to be alive.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 25, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> He’s at risk though - apoplexy is a killer


I understand that vaccines against cocaine are being developed.


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 25, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Wouldn't be surprised to learn that he's bought into eugenicist loonery about letting covid weed out the weaker/less fit.


I think that's a given. He's been saying 'let the rest of us live our lives' for months


----------



## Serge Forward (Apr 25, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> "You shouldn't vaccinate the healthy" is such a pig-headed attitude.


Aye, the whole point of vaccination programmes is that you _do_ vaccinate the healthy to protect those less healthy and those not medically able to have the vaccine. Typical of the me, me, me, antisocial, ultra-individualist, selfish twats and grifters like Fox and his ilk.

People with that mentality need to be repeatedly punched, to the sound of people chanting "it's not all about you, you cunt". That would be my ideal re-education programme


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 25, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Aye, the whole point of vaccination programmes is that you _do_ vaccinate the healthy to protect those less healthy and those not medically able to have the vaccine. Typical of the me, me, me, antisocial, ultra-individualist, selfish twats and grifters like Fox and his ilk.
> 
> People with that mentality need to be repeatedly punched, to the sound of people chanting "it's not all about you, you cunt". That would be my ideal re-education programme


It's not even selfish. If it were you'd argue to be vaccinated first, _me first._ This is why I think he's not all there and what makes him dangerous. It's reckless, probably deliberate on the part of his handlers. 

It's the equivalent of saying 'drink bleach, it'll cure your heartburn'.


----------



## tim (Apr 25, 2021)

My fear is that if he is not totally eradicated, he may mutate.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Apr 25, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> It's not even selfish. If it were you'd argue to be vaccinated first, _me first._ This is why I think he's not all there and what makes him dangerous. It's reckless, probably deliberate on the part of his handlers.
> 
> It's the equivalent of saying 'drink bleach, it'll cure your heartburn'.


Who are his handlers?


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 25, 2021)

Dom Traynor said:


> Who are his handlers?


No idea, but it's clear he's not funding his political party out of his own pocket.


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 25, 2021)

tim said:


> My fear is that if he is not totally eradicated, he may mutate.


The Cunt Variant


----------



## likesfish (Apr 25, 2021)

Dom Traynor said:


> Who are his handlers?


 the nice MR Putin? its a cheap training exercise and his spooks need the practice


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 25, 2021)

His political party Reclaim was on the Electoral Commission's Register as "Brexit Express" beforehand. I wonder if that party was "gifted" in more ways than one.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 25, 2021)

Courtesy of the Iain Duncan Smiths:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 27, 2021)

seems to be attracting a certain core vote









						Racist slogans graffitied on St Paul’s Cray bus stops say ‘Vote Fox’
					

A life-long Orpington resident “felt sick” after discovering racist slogans daubed on two bus stops in St Paul’s Cray.




					www.newsshopper.co.uk


----------



## ddraig (Apr 27, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> seems to be attracting a certain core vote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't have been paying much attention if not come across racism and racist cunts in that area!


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 27, 2021)

So does he still do any acting? (Other than pretending to be a serious politician/thinker?

Or has he 'given that up' in order to pursue his dream of finding the exact combination of words and sounds to annoy me


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 27, 2021)

According to wiki, his last 'gig' was mystery drama on Netflix.
It was on Netflix, so it was inevitably shit and was cancelled after one series.

In short, I'm a celeb in about 2 years.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> According to wiki, his last 'gig' was mystery drama on Netflix.
> It was on Netflix, so it was inevitably shit and was cancelled after one series.
> 
> In short, I'm a celeb in about 2 years.


I can see him wanking a pig in a celeb farm show within that period.  When I say see, I won't actually be watching him toss off a pig.


----------



## keybored (Apr 27, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Thick lying twat is covered in tats





> deep needle anxiety


I thought he'd be used to feeling a bit of a prick


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 27, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I can see him wanking a pig in a celeb farm show within that period.  When I say see, I won't actually be watching him toss off a pig.


If he wants tips on that he could just ask Billie Piper how she managed


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 27, 2021)

keybored said:


> I thought he'd be used to feeling a bit of a prick


He has tattoos


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 27, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> I mean...



Busy what day? They didn't give him a date!


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 27, 2021)

keybored said:


> I thought he'd be used to feeling a bit of a prick


i don't wish covid on anyone, but there's always exceptions.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 27, 2021)

keybored said:


> I thought he'd be used to feeling a bit of a prick



Reminds of _Young Ones _where they're trying to treat Neil's cold with acupuncture:

VYVYAN: OK Neil, you might feel a bit of a prick!
NEIL: So what's new?!


----------



## existentialist (Apr 28, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Busy what day? They didn't give him a date!


I expect he thought he was being oh-so-clever.


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 28, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Busy what day? They didn't give him a date!


Busy listening to Joe Rogan for medical advice


----------



## brogdale (May 1, 2021)

Could have gone in other threads as well, but here's the Fox tweet about Starmer drinking (again) ...bit stalkery...


----------



## magneze (May 1, 2021)

That's not about drinking, it's about masks though.

More than a "bit" stalkery though. 🤢


----------



## tim (May 1, 2021)

All day, up his ladder he's as busy as can be.
It's not his fault he sees a lot of things he shouldn't see.

Anyway, nice to those years at RADA haven't gone to waste


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2021)

Billie Piper


----------



## two sheds (May 1, 2021)

haha his son's name is indeed Winston


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2021)




----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 1, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



He's taking the piss out of Brian Rose, who is... also a bellend, just in a different way.


----------



## two sheds (May 1, 2021)

not at all a weirdo


----------



## Orang Utan (May 1, 2021)

Shit coke


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2021)

Tough on crime...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 5, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Tough on crime...



Oh my God! A whole year more than the current max penalty for knife carrying. Yeah, very tough.









						Selling, buying and carrying knives
					

The laws on selling, buying and carrying a knife depend on the type of knife, your age and your circumstances




					www.gov.uk
				



.


----------



## bellaozzydog (May 5, 2021)

He’s turbo-charging  his baiting outrage tweets



he’s just a sad little attention seeking prick and when he sinks into oblivion this week he won’t even have a mediocre acting career to fall back on


----------



## Sue (May 5, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> He’s turbo-charging  his baiting outrage tweets
> 
> 
> 
> he’s just a sad little attention seeking prick and when he sinks into oblivion this week he won’t even have a mediocre acting career to fall back on



Let's see how quick he is to not be treated if he's in a car crash* or something and needs A&E.

*A real car crash, not this car crash of a political career nonsense.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 5, 2021)

Sue said:


> Let's see how quick he is to not be treated if he's in a car crash* or something and needs A&E.
> 
> *A real car crash, not this car crash of a political career nonsense.


Oh but that's an emergency, so I daresay that wouldn't count...


----------



## Santino (May 5, 2021)

Has anyone pointed out that the other profession that expects applause is acting?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 5, 2021)

Santino said:


> Has anyone pointed out that the other profession that expects applause is acting?


----------



## Storm Fox (May 5, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> He’s turbo-charging  his baiting outrage tweets
> 
> 
> 
> he’s just a sad little attention seeking prick and when he sinks into oblivion this week he won’t even have a mediocre acting career to fall back on



As opposed to a profession where you need to have numerous award ceremonies and little statues just because you've done your job.
Not that Lozza would know much about that, having only won 1. The mightily prestigious "Crime Thriller Awards" 9 years ago


----------



## existentialist (May 5, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



What a complete and utter witless macho posturing cunt. And that's me being charitable.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 5, 2021)

Waitrose Tommy Robinson is his new Twitter nickname


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2021)

Santino said:


> Has anyone pointed out that the other profession that expects applause is acting?


Not to mention musicians and dancers.


----------



## Supine (May 5, 2021)




----------



## PR1Berske (May 5, 2021)

I go back to how this all began for Foxxy. A woman disagreed with him on Question Time. That's all it took.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 5, 2021)

Santino said:


> Has anyone pointed out that the other profession that expects applause is acting?


Yes - lots of people on twitter


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 5, 2021)

two sheds said:


> View attachment 265911
> View attachment 265912
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scalyboy (May 5, 2021)

What’s his game? Does he genuinely think he is in with a chance with the mayoral election?

He seems so absurdly unpleasant and idiotic, almost cartoon-like, that it’s been suggested his entire campaign is for laughs, a £5million trolling exercise... “What shall I do in the last few days before polling day? I know, have a pop at the NHS which is currently more popular than ever before” 

Do what!?

Yet this attempted reverse ferret of his anti-NHS blatherings indicate some realisation at having alienated a large section of the electorate - so he _is_ interested in votes?

Hapless and hopeless - maybe he’s so out of touch, stupid and coked up that he thinks he’s the popular choice. 
So weird.


----------



## LDC (May 5, 2021)

existentialist said:


> What a complete and utter witless macho posturing cunt. And that's me being charitable.



Isn't he taking the piss out of that Brian Rose video on that though?


----------



## fucthest8 (May 5, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Isn't he taking the piss out of that Brian Rose video on that though?



Indeed. So it's a twat making himself look like a twat by trying to make fun of a twat. Some sort of black hole of twat. Twatocalypse?


----------



## scalyboy (May 5, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Indeed. So it's a twat making himself look like a twat by trying to make fun of a twat. Some sort of black hole of twat. Twatocalypse?


Ha yes indeed! And so the Universe implodes. What would happen if Brian and ‘Lozza’ were placed end to end in CERN’s Large Hadron Collider? It’s best not to try.

I once told a rather dim colleague that if he typed ‘Google’ into Google’s search field, he would “break the Internet”...


----------



## maomao (May 5, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> I once told a rather dim colleague that if he typed ‘Google’ into Google’s search field, he would “break the Internet”...


Ironically, Google is the third most searched word on Google.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 5, 2021)

maomao said:


> Ironically, Google is the third most searched word on Google.


I see customers doing this. I presume they don’t realise their browser search bar is Google so no need to type in Google to get Google


----------



## maomao (May 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I see customers doing this. I presume they don’t realise their browser search bar is Google so no need to type in Google to get Google


I used to have a justification for doing it, can't remember what it was. I do search Bing for Google regularly though because work computers default to Bing.


----------



## glitch hiker (May 5, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> I go back to how this all began for Foxxy. A woman disagreed with him on Question Time. That's all it took.


I think it's more that a woman _corrected _him. He couldn't tolerate that, from his privilege position as guest on a nationwide politics talking shop while she was one of the plebeians in the audience.


----------



## glitch hiker (May 5, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Tough on crime...



What if it takes less than five years to improve your community? What do you do the rest of time? Listen to him sing?

Isn't the reason people carry knives because they want to improve their community? By scaring off would be unpleasant people?


----------



## emanymton (May 5, 2021)

maomao said:


> I used to have a justification for doing it, can't remember what it was. I do search Bing for Google regularly though because work computers default to Bing.


If you want to access any of the other options on the Google home page?


----------



## Numbers (May 5, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Busy listening to Joe Rogan for medical advice



Not seen him as full of juice as this video before,


----------



## Orang Utan (May 5, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Isn't the reason people carry knives because they want to improve their community? By scaring off would be unpleasant people?


No


----------



## Orang Utan (May 5, 2021)

Five years community service is one parliamentary term. Maybe that’s what he’s getting at. Stab someone and get made to serve a full parliamentary term as an MP


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 5, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Indeed. So it's a twat making himself look like a twat by trying to make fun of a twat. Some sort of black hole of twat. Twatocalypse?



I think the Twatocalypse might happen when Piers Morgan writes a column about it.


----------



## glitch hiker (May 5, 2021)

Numbers said:


> Not seen him as full of juice as this video before,


His defence was to point out that he's stupid and noone should listen to him. 

Which cost spotify $100 million


----------



## likesfish (May 6, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> i don't wish covid on anyone, but there's always exceptions.


Covids  probably safe from getting infected with fox. As professionals have standards


----------



## Idaho (May 6, 2021)

maomao said:


> I do search Bing for Google regularly though because work computers default to Bing.


I believe it is the number one search term on bing.

Bing is so shit.


----------



## two sheds (May 6, 2021)

Number two is How do I get out of here?


----------



## strung out (May 6, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I see customers doing this. I presume they don’t realise their browser search bar is Google so no need to type in Google to get Google


Sometimes when I'm using Chrome, I want to actually go to the Google front page (e.g. to have a look at the Doodle, or access a link from the front page), so just type in Google. It doesn't always autocomplete, which then gives me the search result for Google. I'm guessing quite a few people have similar behaviour.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 6, 2021)

Idaho said:


> Bing is so shit.



'White Christmas' -- *well* overrated ....


----------



## Orang Utan (May 6, 2021)

Idaho said:


> I believe it is the number one search term on bing.
> 
> Bing is so shit.


He’s a right little cunt who sometimes needs to be left to deal with his own shit that he’s caused himself


----------



## Orang Utan (May 6, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> He’s a right little cunt who sometimes needs to be left to deal with his own shit that he’s caused himself


to be clear this could also apply to Fox - 'It's a Lozza thing!'


----------



## scalyboy (May 6, 2021)

I’ve never voted for a novelty amusing Lord Sutch-style candidate before, but today I just couldn’t resist giving my first vote to Count Binface - the thought of that dim posho - who thinks he has the ‘common touch’; thus: “Lozza” - being beaten by Binface gives me a heartwarming glow


----------



## harpo (May 6, 2021)

The tosser was in Walthamstow the other day, talking to people round the market.  I wish I'd known at the time..


----------



## scalyboy (May 6, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> I’ve never voted for a novelty amusing Lord Sutch-style candidate before, but today I just couldn’t resist giving my first vote to Count Binface - the thought of that dim posho - who thinks he has the ‘common touch’; thus: “Lozza” - being beaten by Binface gives me a heartwarming glow


Just corrected this as I should've typed COUNT Binface not Lord Binface.

The Count versus the Cant.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 6, 2021)

harpo said:


> The tosser was in Walthamstow the other day, talking to people round the market.  I wish I'd known at the time..


Seriously? Me too!


----------



## harpo (May 6, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Seriously? Me too!


Yeah Monday apparently. Saw it too late on local FB page.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 6, 2021)

The mangy Fox is shook....alt right incel meltdown!


----------



## Sue (May 6, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> The mangy Fox is shook....alt right incel meltdown!
> View attachment 267018


God, he is such a twat. (I know we know this but bears repeating.)


----------



## Favelado (May 6, 2021)

You are the 1 per cent.


----------



## MrSki (May 8, 2021)




----------



## cupid_stunt (May 8, 2021)

Shame Count Binface didn't beat Fox, but at least he did beat Piers Corbyn, which put a smile on my face.


----------



## fishfinger (May 8, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Shame Count Binface didn't beat Fox, but at least he did beat Piers Corbyn, which put a smile on my face.


They haven't finished the first count yet!


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 8, 2021)

fishfinger said:


> They haven't finished the first count yet!



I know, but enough have been counted to see the pecking order of those towards the bottom of the voting figures.


----------



## weltweit (May 8, 2021)

£10,000 deposit, that is serious.


----------



## tim (May 8, 2021)

fishfinger said:


> They haven't finished the first count yet!


Yes, he'll be back to fight another election, as will the First Cunt.



weltweit said:


> £10,000 deposit, that is serious.



Not for him or his backer. And if it'll get him a slot on GB TV and appearance fees on the Wokehater circuit


----------



## existentialist (May 8, 2021)

tim said:


> Yes, he'll be back to fight another election, as will the First Cunt.


Assuming his ego survives this defeat. Personally, my money would be in favour of Count Binface being back before Fox is.


----------



## tim (May 8, 2021)

ooh


existentialist said:


> Assuming his ego survives this defeat. Personally, my money would be in favour of Count Binface being back before Fox is.



At this very moment he's making his appeals to the Supreme Court, railing against voting machines and flying  Rudi over for his gig at the Four Seasons.


----------



## glitch hiker (May 8, 2021)

weltweit said:


> £10,000 deposit, that is serious.


I doubt that came out of his pocket. I'm convinced he's got backers. He's become chummy with Brexit loser, Richard Headlice. Mind you he's lost his deposit also


----------



## gosub (May 8, 2021)

MrSki said:


>





" Lib-Dem Luisa Porritt’s chances of saving her deposit are on a knife-edge. "


----------



## editor (May 8, 2021)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Yeah dunno why we'd give this prick a whole thread.


1,230 posts later....  😂  😂


----------



## Sue (May 8, 2021)

editor said:


> 1,230 posts later....  😂  😂


We did enjoy the pointing and laughing and calling him a twat tbf.


----------



## tim (May 8, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> I doubt that came out of his pocket. I'm convinced he's got backers. He's become chummy with Brexit loser, Richard Headlice. Mind you he's lost his deposit also


He's quite open about having been given £5 million by Jeremy Hoskins.

Max Fosh made a video about it too


----------



## MrSpikey (May 8, 2021)

Londoners! Fed up having to drink foreign beer while bemoaning the lack of right-wing comedy acts in your local? Well, fret no more!




			
				Talk Radio said:
			
		

> Reform UK leader Richard Tice is opening a pub with actor Laurence Fox. "It will be the home of free speech and right-wing comedy. It'll only be British food, no vaccine passports, no masks".


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 8, 2021)

MrSpikey said:


> Londoners! Fed up having to drink foreign beer while bemoaning the lack of right-wing comedy acts in your local? Well, fret no more!



invitation for suggestions for the pub name 

 

i'm thinking something simple like 'the twat and twat'


----------



## fishfinger (May 8, 2021)

The Fox and Fuckwit


----------



## two sheds (May 8, 2021)

fishfinger said:


> The Fox and Fuckwit


You suggesting that fox isn't a fuckwit?


----------



## existentialist (May 8, 2021)

editor said:


> 1,230 posts later....  😂  😂


Yeah, I think he's had his £10,000 worth out of us


----------



## fishfinger (May 8, 2021)

two sheds said:


> You suggesting that fox isn't a fuckwit?


How about Fuckwit and Fuckwitter


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 8, 2021)

fishfinger said:


> The Fox and Fuckwit





two sheds said:


> You suggesting that fox isn't a fuckwit?





fishfinger said:


> How about Fuckwit and Fuckwitter



the fuckwit and firkin fuckwit?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2021)

The White Shart


----------



## fishfinger (May 8, 2021)

The Shame of the 1.9%


----------



## brogdale (May 8, 2021)

Deck the cunt, Binny


----------



## fishfinger (May 8, 2021)

The Lost Deposit


----------



## Dogsauce (May 8, 2021)

The Uninsurable Against Arson Arms


----------



## stdP (May 9, 2021)

The Pricklayers Alms


----------



## Dystopiary (May 9, 2021)

The Bell and Weapon


----------



## elbows (May 9, 2021)

The Dog Whistle and Scrotum


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 9, 2021)

The Weanless Wiener


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 9, 2021)

The Gammon & Dogwhistle


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 9, 2021)

Gack To The Pewter


----------



## Dogsauce (May 9, 2021)

The Racist and Firkin


----------



## krtek a houby (May 9, 2021)

MrSpikey said:


> Londoners! Fed up having to drink foreign beer while bemoaning the lack of right-wing comedy acts in your local? Well, fret no more!



Could make for an interesting urban meet up


----------



## woweed (May 9, 2021)

good, not my problem.


----------



## glitch hiker (May 9, 2021)

tim said:


> He's quite open about having been given £5 million by Jeremy Hoskins.
> 
> Max Fosh made a video about it too



I don't think I want to watch a wanker give a twat a massive financial windfall in a country with starving nurses


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 9, 2021)

Lol!!









						Fears grow that after failing to become London mayor Laurence Fox will resume music career
					

There is growing concern that Laurence Fox could seek to punish the nation with his ‘acting’ or ‘music’ again, after narrowly missing out on becoming London mayor by only millions and millions of votes.




					newsthump.com


----------



## Lurdan (May 9, 2021)

I used to watch 'Lewis' the TV crime show he was in. Can't say it would be on any personal 'best of' list, but bourgeois killing one another in nice scenery , what's not to like.

There was a repeat on the other day and having nothing better to do I watched it. I was curious to see if Fox's recent 'career change' might affect my enjoyment. It actually didn't make the slightest difference. Thinking about it I suppose it wasn't very likely it would.

I was hardly going to be thinking "Oh noes. The actor playing a member of the filth is a cunt and a wanker. How can I possibly suspend my disbelief?"


----------



## BillRiver (May 9, 2021)

Someone on twitter said it should be called "The Don't Go Inn".
I agree with someone on twitter.


----------



## glitch hiker (May 9, 2021)

So I think I got this off twitter. Or maybe it was here. If it was the latter then I won't look as cool









						The unreadable in pursuit of the unelectable: Allison Pearson’s 'interview' with Lawrence Fox deconstructed...
					

The Telegraph’s obsession with the average actor turned appalling politician is instructive.




					brokenbottleboy.substack.com


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 9, 2021)

I was watching this (somewhat dull) tv series on Britbox last night called Sanditon and got a start when I spotted what I thought was Laurence Fox in one of the parts. I nearly switched off until I discovered via the 'net that it was actually his brother, Jack. But I couldn't get Laurence out of my head, and was pleased that the character Jack was playing was a loser and pretty vile.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 9, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> So I think I got this off twitter. Or maybe it was here. If it was the latter then I won't look as cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems like a fairly decent summary. Also, worth it for "increasingly gaunt meat puppet"

I do fear though that, a bit like farage, he'll do pretty well out of this bullshit and may be around being an annoying fuckstick for some time.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 9, 2021)

I reckon fox had a breakdown a while back and the car crash he's become stems from some mental health crisis


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> I reckon fox had a breakdown a while back and the car crash he's become stems from some mental health crisis


Sometimes arseholes are just arseholes 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Pickman's model (May 9, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Sometimes arseholes are just arseholes 🤷‍♀️


He just seems so inept and crap I almost feel sorry for him


----------



## Sue (May 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> He just seems so inept and crap I almost feel sorry for him


What have they done with the Pickman's model we know and love.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 9, 2021)

Has any of his family voiced support for his political endeavours?


----------



## maomao (May 9, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> I do fear though that, a bit like farage, he'll do pretty well out of this bullshit and may be around being an annoying fuckstick for some time.


More Hopkins than Farage.

Though I quite like 'Waitrose Tommy Robinson'.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Has any of his family voiced support for his political endeavours?


The opposite, I think. Fox's sister is married to/in a relationship with Richard Ayoade, and I vaguely recall reading Ayoade's no longer on speaking terms with Fox.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 9, 2021)

Sue said:


> What have they done with the Pickman's model we know and love.


I think fox's going to do something terminal because surely very few people could humiliate themselves as he's humiliated himself and come to terms with themselves


----------



## belboid (May 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Has any of his family voiced support for his political endeavours?


Uncle Edward is a complete reactionary cunt who supported the Referendum Party and UKIP.  He probably supports the boy, they're very much cut from the same cloth.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 9, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> The opposite, I think. Fox's sister is married to/in a relationship with Richard Ayoade, and I vaguely recall reading Ayoade's no longer on speaking terms with Fox.


Aye, I doubt Lydia supports him, but I was wondering about the rest of the family. They sound like an unsavoury lot


----------



## tim (May 9, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Sometimes arseholes are just arseholes 🤷‍♀️



I know they're all evil shits, but how could any one of them bear to spend an evening locked in a room with all the others.? And why weren't they fucking poisoned?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 9, 2021)

belboid said:


> Uncle Edward is a complete reactionary cunt who supported the Referendum Party and UKIP.  He probably supports the boy, they're very much cut from the same cloth.


Wasn’t he also the Nazi aristocrat in Remains Of The Day?


----------



## belboid (May 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Wasn’t he also the Nazi aristocrat in Remains Of The Day?


no, that was James. Eddie did order the Amritsar massacre in Gandhi and later played our beloved Nazi King, George 8


----------



## Pickman's model (May 9, 2021)

Sue said:


> What have they done with the Pickman's model we know and love.


I have edited my reply to make clear I'm talking about the atrocious fox


----------



## scalyboy (May 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> I reckon fox had a breakdown a while back and the car crash he's become stems from some mental health crisis


Worked for David Icke


----------



## existentialist (May 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> I think fox's going to do something terminal because surely very few people could humiliate themselves as he's humiliated himself and come to terms with themselves


You underestimate the powers of self-delusion and hubris.


----------



## BillRiver (May 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> I reckon fox had a breakdown a while back and the car crash he's become stems from some mental health crisis



I've had umpteen mental health crises and never turned LoozaFox-like in any way. Never met any other psych patient who has either. A minority I've met were already that way and remained so but that had little to do with their mental health situation.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 9, 2021)

belboid said:


> no, that was James. Eddie did order the Amritsar massacre in Gandhi and later played our beloved Nazi King, George 8



He was good as the eccentric Englishman in The Mystic Masseur.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 9, 2021)

Dom Traynor said:


> Who are his handlers?



Well, it's not Billie Piper anymore, that's for sure.


----------



## MrSki (May 9, 2021)




----------



## ViolentPanda (May 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> I reckon fox had a breakdown a while back and the car crash he's become stems from some mental health crisis



More likely a combination of amphetamine & cocaine psychoses, exacerbated by the narcissism inherent to thinking he was ever a "contender".


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> He just seems so inept and crap I almost feel sorry for him



You're getting soft in your old age.

To the Grytviken Treatment Clinic with him!


----------



## Pickman's model (May 9, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> I've had umpteen mental health crises and never turned LoozaFox-like in any way. Never met any other psych patient who has either. A minority I've met were already that way and remained so but that had little to do with their mental health situation.


Something seems to have happened to him along the way that changed him from some jobbing minor actor into some 'loony twat. Same thing happened to icke, afaics. Perhaps I'm wrong. But I suspect we're into the further reaches of abnormal psychiatry with LF


----------



## BillRiver (May 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Something seems to have happened to him along the way that changed him from some jobbing minor actor into some 'loony twat. Same thing happened to icke, afaics. Perhaps I'm wrong. But I suspect we're into the further reaches of abnormal psychiatry with lf



I think he was always dodgy, we just didn't know it cos he was initially only on our tellies trying to act as other people. Then at some point he started mouthing his own views at us and we realised.

Billie Piper is great but has a history of having bad taste in men.

Their kids are called Winston James and Eugene Pip FFS.


----------



## tim (May 9, 2021)

The show goes on


----------



## two sheds (May 9, 2021)

Somebody invite him here for one of the ACAB threads?


----------



## scifisam (May 10, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> I think he was always dodgy, we just didn't know it cos he was initially only on our tellies trying to act as other people. Then at some point he started mouthing his own views at us and we realised.
> 
> Billie Piper is great but has a history of having bad taste in men.
> 
> Their kids are called Winston James and Eugene Pip FFS.



When he was on Gogglebox with his cousin Emilia he seemed fine, TBH.


----------



## starfish (May 10, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> I think he was always dodgy, we just didn't know it cos he was initially only on our tellies trying to act as other people. Then at some point he started mouthing his own views at us and we realised.
> 
> Billie Piper is great but has a history of having bad taste in men.
> 
> Their kids are called Winston James and Eugene Pip FFS.


So much pretension.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 10, 2021)

tim said:


> The show goes on



Considering he doesn't think the victim should be automatically believed without examining evidence, he hasn't bothered to give much background...


----------



## Jay Park (May 10, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> The opposite, I think. Fox's sister is married to/in a relationship with Richard Ayoade, and I vaguely recall reading Ayoade's no longer on speaking terms with Fox.



Ayoade is one of the luckiest people in comedy, posh unfunny smug git


----------



## krtek a houby (May 10, 2021)

Jay Park said:


> Ayoade is one of the luckiest people in comedy, posh unfunny smug git



Find him quite agreeable. Especially in The IT Crowd.


----------



## andysays (May 10, 2021)

tim said:


> The show goes on



I'm not surprised he's angry if the Met Police are harassing and upsetting his house so much they've made it cry.

(((Laurence's house)))


----------



## Badgers (May 10, 2021)

Coked up Covid denying, anti mask and lockdown wanker claims harassment


----------



## Pickman's model (May 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Coked up Covid denying, anti mask and lockdown wanker claims harassment


Should drink pepsi, the choice of a new generation


----------



## Jay Park (May 10, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Find him quite agreeable. Especially in The IT Crowd.



maybe I'll give it another turn, annoyed me when it came out


----------



## krtek a houby (May 10, 2021)

Jay Park said:


> maybe I'll give it another turn, annoyed me when it came out



Some things are worth giving a second chance.

(Apart from  Twat Fox, obviously)


----------



## Jay Park (May 10, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Some things are worth giving a second chance.
> 
> (Apart from  Twat Fox, obviously)



never even knew who was until this election.


----------



## krink (May 10, 2021)

Official twitter loves him. I once questioned why he would want to be the way he is. He must have reported it and they gave me a perma ban for 'targeting' him.


----------



## kenny g (May 10, 2021)

tim said:


> how could any one of them bear to spend an evening locked in a room with all the others.?


 cocaine and more cocaine


----------



## two sheds (May 10, 2021)

krink said:


> Official twitter loves him. I once questioned why he would want to be the way he is. He must have reported it and they gave me a perma ban for 'targeting' him.


Cancel culture when it suits


----------



## Jay Park (May 10, 2021)

Speaking of suits




two sheds said:


> View attachment 263594


----------



## scalyboy (May 10, 2021)

tim said:


> The show goes on


 Fragility of the upper classes. How dare these police oiks bother one of their betters in his own home? A polite conversation on his doorstep about his self-admitted flouting of lockdown is equated to dictatorships like North Korea. It’s not quite the same thing is it ‘Lozza’. How entitled is he?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 10, 2021)

Jay Park said:


> never even knew who was until this election.


You managed to avoid him until now? Lucky you!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 10, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Find him quite agreeable. Especially in The IT Crowd.


Gets a pass from me for Submarine, which is an excellent film. Different league from idiots like Fox.


----------



## xenon (May 10, 2021)

Gets a pass from me for Submarine, which is an excellent film. Different league from idiots like Fox.
[/QUOTE]

I've not seen that yet, cos it got a bit panned. I like him though. He's good in Dark place too.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 10, 2021)

xenon said:


> Gets a pass from me for Submarine, which is an excellent film. Different league from idiots like Fox.



I've not seen that yet, cos it got a bit panned. I like him though. He's good in Dark place too.
[/QUOTE]
Submarine is a decent film. The critics aren't always right.


----------



## Raheem (May 10, 2021)

I like him in that one about banks being lovely.


----------



## belboid (May 10, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Submarine is a decent film. The critics aren't always right.


?? Submarine got really good reviews, mostly.  88% in Rotten Tomato’s


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 10, 2021)

xenon said:


> I've not seen that yet, cos it got a bit panned. I like him though. He's good in Dark place too.


I'm surprised it was panned. It's a small film about the small problems of growing up, and treats those small problems really well. Maybe the critics were expecting it to be about something else?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 10, 2021)

belboid said:


> ?? Submarine got really good reviews, mostly.  88% in Rotten Tomato’s


Not read any reviews, but it seems to me like a critic-friendly film. Doesn't try to do too much, does what it does do really well.


----------



## Serge Forward (May 10, 2021)

I don't think Submarine did get panned, though I'm sure it wasn't to everyone's taste. It's a good film. The IT Crowd was decent as well. But I appreciate that Ayoade can be annoying.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 10, 2021)

Had never noticed this man until about 2 weeks ago, kept seeing the thread and ignoring it as it's about someone I had not heard of. He seems like he's a bit of a cunt though.

Nosing his wikipedia entry it says he was expelled from Harrow just before his A levels but doesn't say why. It seems he claims it was for bullying younger pupils, which could be possible, but his wiki entry says, "  He was unable to obtain a place at any university, because of a report about him from Harrow. " - before claiming the expulsion was for bullying he claimed it was cos he was caught having sex with a girl during the sixth form ball. Which is interesting as the boys from the school would be 17/18 at this time and girls would come from another posho school for the ball, having sex would be quite common and even if it were an expulsion event, consensual sex most certainly wouldn't be a " He was unable to obtain a place at any university, because of a report about him from Harrow." situation. Makes you wonder.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 10, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Had never noticed this man until about 2 weeks ago, kept seeing the thread and ignoring it as it's about someone I had not heard of. He seems like he's a bit of a cunt though.
> 
> Nosing his wikipedia entry it says he was expelled from Harrow just before his A levels but doesn't say why. It seems he claims it was for bullying younger pupils, which could be possible, but his wiki entry says, "  He was unable to obtain a place at any university, because of a report about him from Harrow. " - before claiming the expulsion was for bullying he claimed it was cos he was caught having sex with a girl during the sixth form ball. Which is interesting as the boys from the school would be 17/18 at this time and girls would come from another posho school for the ball, having sex would be quite common and even if it were an expulsion event, consensual sex most certainly wouldn't be a " He was unable to obtain a place at any university, because of a report about him from Harrow." situation. Makes you wonder.


Sex would be consensual over 16, true, but you know, shagging on school premises! As for bullying, it must have been severe for Harrow, or indeed any public school, to expel him for that...


----------



## PR1Berske (May 10, 2021)




----------



## two sheds (May 10, 2021)

1970s cravat?


----------



## glitch hiker (May 10, 2021)

Never have a I seen a face that screams "punch me" so much. Nature has found the correct DNA to create a person that makes me want to hate him unreservedly. Plus he's an overtwat


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 10, 2021)

two sheds said:


> 1970s cravat?


Just about to shoot a melon 😱


----------



## xenon (May 10, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I'm surprised it was panned. It's a small film about the small problems of growing up, and treats those small problems really well. Maybe the critics were expecting it to be about something else?



I realise I might be talking about a different film. A sci-fi thing he did, wrote and directed?


----------



## two sheds (May 10, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Just about to shoot a melon 😱


took me a while   must be hereditary mode of dress


----------



## petee (May 10, 2021)

two sheds said:


> took me a while   must be hereditary mode of dress



i still don't get it.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 10, 2021)

xenon said:


> I realise I might be talking about a different film. A sci-fi thing he did, wrote and directed?


No. A film he directed about growing up in Wales.


----------



## two sheds (May 10, 2021)

petee said:


> i still don't get it.


this i assume


----------



## petee (May 10, 2021)

two sheds said:


> this i assume
> 
> View attachment 267671



ah.


----------



## Sue (May 10, 2021)

xenon said:


> I realise I might be talking about a different film. A sci-fi thing he did, wrote and directed?



The Double?


----------



## Yossarian (May 10, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


>




"After humiliation in the mayoral race, failing the audition for the villain in Paddington 3 was another blow for Fox."


----------



## Sue (May 10, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> "After humiliation in the mayoral race, failing the audition for the villain in Paddington 3 was another blow for Fox."


Tbf, Hugh Grant is a hard act to follow.


----------



## AverageJoe (May 10, 2021)

Sue said:


> Tbf, Hugh Grant is a hard act to follow.



Tis a great film. Partially written by some of the Horrible Histories team


----------



## BigMoaner (May 10, 2021)

Is it a wind up? One of his rich mates sponsoring him to be a massive embarrassing cunt for charity or something?


----------



## BigMoaner (May 10, 2021)

"okay, okay, jokes over. I'm not a Massive Cunt, I've actually raised 6.8 million for the nspcc." as cold play come out and play a set.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 10, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Is it a wind up? One of his rich mates sponsoring him to be a massive embarrassing cunt for charity or something?



Maybe a UK equivalent of an Andy Kaufman prank?


----------



## BigMoaner (May 10, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Maybe a UK equivalent of an Andy Kaufman prank?


A viral Jeremy beadel


----------



## BigMoaner (May 10, 2021)

Not sure he even warrants a place in the politics thread. We need a grifter subforum.


----------



## xenon (May 10, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> No. A film he directed about growing up in Wales.



I just read about it. It sounds good actually I will watch it at some point soon. Have no idea what the fuck I was thinking about.
I wonder if Lawrence Fox will have a day like this soon. You know realising he got something wrong and changing his mind.


----------



## xenon (May 10, 2021)

Sue said:


> The Double?



just read his wiki page but yeah that doesn’t sound like it either.
I thought Kermode panned whatever it was I was thinking of. But he was quite favourable about submarine. I just watched his review on YouTube.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 10, 2021)

Kermode can fuck off, though. Sanctimonious twat.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 11, 2021)

two sheds said:


> this i assume
> 
> View attachment 267671


Great film that.


----------



## existentialist (May 11, 2021)

two sheds said:


> 1970s cravat?


With turned-up tweed collar - that cunt hasn't left the sixth form yet, in his stupid little head.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 11, 2021)

xenon said:


> just read his wiki page but yeah that doesn’t sound like it either.
> I thought Kermode panned whatever it was I was thinking of. But he was quite favourable about submarine. I just watched his review on YouTube.



The Double was a weird one. I liked the tone of it, but the story didn't really work as a literary adaptation or as its own thing. Tbf the original Dostoevsky story is also more about tone than story, which is a nice way of saying it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 11, 2021)

Is this a film discussion thread or a fox is a cunt thread?

I came for the cunt thread?


----------



## fucthest8 (May 11, 2021)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Is this a film discussion thread or a fox is a cunt thread?
> 
> I came for the cunt thread?



We've all moved on mate, as should everyone else and consign this pointless twat to his pointless lonely twatty future achieving nothing but making his kids miserable.

I really want to know what sci-fi Richard Ayoade directed, much more interesting discussion.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 11, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> Fast forward a couple of years and it will be the surprising adventures of Sir Digby Chicken Caesar





PR1Berske said:


>


----------



## fucthest8 (May 11, 2021)

Sue said:


> Tbf, Hugh Grant is a hard act to follow.



I'm thoroughly enjoying his resurgence. He was also a bright spot in that geezer film, what was it called, Gentlemen or something?


----------



## fucthest8 (May 11, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Kermode can fuck off, though. Sanctimonious twat.



Maybe, but he's right more than he's wrong.


----------



## PR1Berske (May 11, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


>


Haha, great minds!


----------



## fucthest8 (May 11, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Haha, great minds!



I was thinking we'd uncovered the identity of eatmorecheese


----------



## fucthest8 (May 11, 2021)

On a lonely planet spinning its way toward damnation amid the fear and despair of a broken human race, who is left to fight for all that is good and pure and gets you smashed for under a fiver? Yes, it's the surprising adventures of me, *Sir Digby Chicken*-*Caesar*!


----------



## Poot (May 11, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> On a lonely planet spinning its way toward damnation amid the fear and despair of a broken human race, who is left to fight for all that is good and pure and gets you smashed for under a fiver? Yes, it's the surprising adventures of me, *Sir Digby Chicken*-*Caesar*!
> 
> View attachment 267685


Dun derlun dlun dlun dlun ...


----------



## fucthest8 (May 11, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Dun der lun der lun der lun der lun der lun etc





Poot said:


> Dun derlun dlun dlun dlun ...



 Hmm


----------



## stdP (May 11, 2021)

Not entirely sure how we got on to discussing the merits of Submarine but saw it for myself the first time about a month back; had avoided it because the summaries made it sound rather twee; actually enjoyed it massively. Paddy Considine's bemulleted van is worth the price of admission alone.

Back on topic, can someone tell Sir Digby than Brian Rose is actually the arch-nemesis Viscount von Sausagerolls so we can get a proper post-mayoral punch-up?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 11, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> On a lonely planet spinning its way toward damnation amid the fear and despair of a broken human race, who is left to fight for all that is good and pure and gets you smashed for under a fiver? Yes, it's the surprising adventures of me, *Sir Digby Chicken*-*Caesar*!
> 
> View attachment 267685


he looks like he's about to burst into tears

which is better than him bursting into song i suppose


----------



## Pickman's model (May 11, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> I'm thoroughly enjoying his resurgence. He was also a bright spot in that geezer film, what was it called, Gentlemen or something?


i have never watched anything with the nefandous grant in it, nor shall i. he has a berth on a grytviken cruise.


----------



## MrSki (May 11, 2021)

Now you get why I dumped him, by Billie Piper
					

For the eight years I was married to Lawrence Fox I thought I had irritable bowel syndrome because there was a constantly whining arsehole in the house. And then I realised it wasn't mine.




					newsthump.com


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 11, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> I was thinking we'd uncovered the identity of eatmorecheese


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 13, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> On a lonely planet spinning its way toward damnation amid the fear and despair of a broken human race, who is left to fight for all that is good and pure and gets you smashed for under a fiver? Yes, it's the surprising adventures of me, *Sir Digby Chicken*-*Caesar*!
> 
> View attachment 267685


He looks a bit like Johnny Rotten in that shot, except not as talented or funny.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 13, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> He looks a bit like Johnny Rotten in that shot, except not as talented or funny.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 13, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> He looks a bit like Johnny Rotten in that shot, except not as talented or funny.


Or as well dressed


----------



## 19force8 (May 13, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Now you get why I dumped him, by Billie Piper
> 
> 
> For the eight years I was married to Lawrence Fox I thought I had irritable bowel syndrome because there was a constantly whining arsehole in the house. And then I realised it wasn't mine.
> ...


Eight fucking years. 

Just how?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 13, 2021)

19force8 said:


> Eight fucking years.
> 
> Just how?


To be fair to Billie, he probably didn't start off by being a bellend. The main thing is she saw the light and ran!


----------



## steveo87 (May 13, 2021)

19force8 said:


> Eight fucking years.
> 
> Just how?


It was either him in Chris Evans...


----------



## CNT36 (May 13, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> i have never watched anything with the *nefandous* grant in it, nor shall i. he has a berth on a grytviken cruise.



Are you on some kind of commission from Sesame Street or possibly Harry Potter?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 13, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> It was either him in Chris Evans...


And at least she had some fun with Chris Evans and he's still her friend today. I know people disapproved of the age gap but a) she was a consenting adult, and b) by all accounts Chris was/is quite immature for his age whereas Billie was very grown-up for hers, so they kind of met in the middle anyway.


----------



## steveo87 (May 13, 2021)

Don't get me wrong, I find Chris Ecans mildly irritating, Laurence Fox is a danger.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 13, 2021)

CNT36 said:


> Are you on some kind of commission from Sesame Street or possibly Harry Potter?


indubitably


----------



## Pickman's model (May 13, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I find Chris Ecans mildly irritating, Laurence Fox is a danger.


who will billie piper's third husband be


----------



## 19force8 (May 13, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> To be fair to Billie, he probably didn't start off by being a bellend. The main thing is she saw the light and ran!


True, some of us are better at hiding it than others.


----------



## Raheem (May 13, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> View attachment 267973


This guy also looks like Johnny Rotten but not as talented or funny.


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (May 13, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> who will billie piper's third husband be



Piers Corbyn


----------



## BillRiver (May 13, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> who will billie piper's third husband be



She has a partner, and they have a daughter together.

She looks happier with him than she ever did with Looza (in all the photos I've seen).


----------



## BillRiver (May 13, 2021)

Billie Piper: ‘I know about dysfunctional relationships – what it costs to be a woman’

"her family vote Tory and she votes Labour".

I admit it, I love her more than is sane or healthy. I can't help myself.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 14, 2021)

I have just listened to Billie Piper on Desert Island Discs, and was pleased that there was no mention, at all, of Laurence Fox. She mentions that she has three children, and she talks about her marriage to Chris Evans, with whom she is still friends, apparently, but nothing about her marriage to the wanker. Seems perfectly right and proper.


----------



## two sheds (May 14, 2021)

His lawyers may have prevented it.


----------



## Serge Forward (May 14, 2021)

two sheds said:


> His lawyers may have prevented it.


Another example of cancel culture


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 14, 2021)

Since she is much more successful/popular than he is, I reckon he was listening closely in the hope of a positive mention, but expecting a negative one. I bet he was dead pissed off at no mention at all.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2021)

Guineveretoo said:


> Since she is much more successful/popular than he is, I reckon he was listening closely in the hope of a positive mention, but expecting a negative one. I bet he was dead pissed off at no mention at all.


There is in life only thing worse than being talked about and that is not being talked about
—oscar wilde


----------



## seeformiles (May 17, 2021)

My Count Binface action figure has arrived. He’s currently on the mantelpiece singing guest vocals with the Lego Beatles 😎


----------



## Jay Park (May 17, 2021)

Fox has published a list, 28 names in total, all Islamic names and all supposedly being charged for sexual deviance.

Guineveretoo you fuck-off you unhelpful shit


----------



## Jay Park (May 17, 2021)

See what I'm getting at about lists, Pickman's model


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 17, 2021)

WTF is this and why is on here????


----------



## Jay Park (May 17, 2021)

Guineveretoo said:


> WTF is this and why is on here????



see thread title


----------



## Jay Park (May 17, 2021)

some of you lot are enough to disturb a person's sleeping pattern.


----------



## Serge Forward (May 17, 2021)

It's a list of men in the same age groups as Laurnce Fox


----------



## Smangus (May 17, 2021)

Jay Park said:


> see thread title


Reposting racists bullshit, class aren't you.


----------



## existentialist (May 17, 2021)

Guineveretoo said:


> WTF is this and why is on here????


I think we all know. Jay Park seems to have decided to give his edgelord persona a bit of an outing.


----------



## Jay Park (May 17, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> It's a list of men in the same age groups as Laurnce Fox



I guess it's him making his pitch for more funding from the far-right


----------



## Serge Forward (May 17, 2021)

And that. He wants Tommeh's crown.


----------



## Jay Park (May 17, 2021)

Smangus said:


> Reposting racists bullshit, class aren't you.





existentialist said:


> I think we all know. Jay Park seems to have decided to give his edgelord persona a bit of an outing.



majority of this thread is re-posting of racist and classist and conspiracy bullshit. If I wanted to recieve positive feedback about racism I certainly wouldn't do that on here, though, you already know that.


----------



## Jay Park (May 17, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> And that. He wants Tommeh's crown.



thank you, didn't think it would need spelling out


----------



## existentialist (May 17, 2021)

Jay Park said:


> majority of this thread is re-posting of racist and classist and conspiracy bullshit. If I wanted to recieve positive feedback about racism I certainly wouldn't do that on here, though, you already know that.


You've got a fucking nerve, given the shit you've pulled on here, swanning around accusing "the majority" of posters to the thread of being racist, etc.

It looks like your last banning taught you nothing.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 17, 2021)

Jay Park said:


> majority of this thread is re-posting of racist and classist and conspiracy bullshit. If I wanted to recieve positive feedback about racism I certainly wouldn't do that on here, though, you already know that.


The one you reposted appears to be naming individuals. Take it down, ffs.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 17, 2021)

Jay Park said:


> see thread title


Fuck off.


----------



## Jay Park (May 17, 2021)

existentialist said:


> You've got a fucking nerve, given the shit you've pulled on here, swanning around accusing "the majority" of posters to the thread of being racist, etc.
> 
> It looks like your last banning taught you nothing.



seems like I've touched a nerve, though, you're always a bit on edge aren't you.

go on, show me where I accused the majority of posters of being racist, then let's get back to the twat Fox.


----------



## existentialist (May 17, 2021)

Guineveretoo said:


> The one you reposted appears to be naming individuals. Take it down, ffs.


I have, as I am sure many others have also, reported the post. With any luck, it won't be all that disappears from this thread.


----------



## existentialist (May 17, 2021)

Jay Park said:


> seems like I've touched a nerve, though, you're always a bit on edge aren't you.
> 
> go on, show me where I accused the majority of posters of being racist, then let's get back to the twat Fox.


Try reading the post I was replying to. But don't expect another response from me - you're a complete waste of time.


----------



## Jay Park (May 17, 2021)

Guineveretoo said:


> The one you reposted appears to be naming individuals. Take it down, ffs.



so it's the names?


----------



## Jay Park (May 17, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I have, as I am sure many others have also, reported the post. With any luck, it won't be all that disappears from this thread.



of course you have, and of course you do, bully


----------



## Jay Park (May 17, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Try reading the post I was replying to. But don't expect another response from me - you're a complete waste of time.











						Search results for query: Racist
					






					www.urban75.net
				












						Search results for query: Racism
					






					www.urban75.net
				




You're deluded


----------



## Smangus (May 17, 2021)

Jay Park said:


> majority of this thread is re-posting of racist and classist and conspiracy bullshit. If I wanted to recieve positive feedback about racism I certainly wouldn't do that on here, though, you already know that.


Staying classy.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 17, 2021)

Anyone know what is the definition of madness?


----------



## Jay Park (May 17, 2021)

Smangus said:


> Staying classy.



you're just repeating what you said before. I  know this game, you get me to constantly defend myself to the point of de-railing a thread and all hit report simultaneously. It's extreme bullying like this stuff which has kept me up until 5:23am. I haven't slept all night. Cowards, the lot of ya's. Good job the gym is open in half an hour.


----------



## Jay Park (May 17, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Anyone know what is that definition of madness?



something about doing the same thing over again?

wanna know the definition of smugness? 16 pages yapping on about your car.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 17, 2021)

Jay Park said:


> something about doing the same thing over again?
> 
> wanna know the definition of smugness? 16 pages yapping on about your car.
> 
> View attachment 268851



You really have a bee in your bonnet about this don’t you.

Good.


----------



## Jay Park (May 17, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> You really have a bee in your bonnet about this don’t you.
> 
> Good.



bonnet


----------



## steveo87 (May 17, 2021)

SO ANYWAY:

That Laurence Fox is a right cunt.


----------



## brogdale (May 17, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> SO ANYWAY:
> 
> That Laurence Fox is a right cunt.


But in the World Cup of cunts semi-final against Toby Young...who wins?


----------



## Jay Park (May 17, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> SO ANYWAY:
> 
> That Laurence Fox is a right cunt.



well publishing names of Muslim men, supposed sex crime charges, and headlining it 'a disturbing pattern' takes him well out of the league of twats and puts him into much more dangerous territory.


----------



## Jay Park (May 17, 2021)

brogdale said:


> But in the World Cup of cunts semi-final against Toby Young...who wins?



Young gets through by bribing the ref


----------



## steveo87 (May 17, 2021)

brogdale said:


> But in the World Cup of cunts semi-final against Toby Young...who wins?


No one.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 17, 2021)

Not sure why this fella is getting this shit for posting a Lozza tweet. This is all about him being a twat and all they did was show how much of one he is


----------



## Jay Park (May 17, 2021)

Bullies


----------



## Smangus (May 17, 2021)

Jay Park said:


> you're just repeating what you said before. I  know this game, you get me to constantly defend myself to the point of de-railing a thread and all hit report simultaneously. It's extreme bullying like this stuff which has kept me up until 5:23am. I haven't slept all night. Cowards, the lot of ya's. Good job the gym is open in half an hour.


You got me, a coward and a bully, yep. Your classy veneer is starting to slip big time.


----------



## Jay Park (May 17, 2021)

Smangus said:


> You got me, a coward and a bully, yep. Your classy veneer is starting to slip big time.


 
de-rail


----------



## Smangus (May 17, 2021)

Jay Park said:


> de-rail


lol


----------



## strung out (May 17, 2021)

Some really nasty and weird shit going on on this thread. Agree with Orang Utan  here, since when was posting a shite tweet from Laurence Fox an excuse to pile on somebody? 

Pathetic.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 17, 2021)

I notice Lozza's list of charged men doesn't mention any convictions at this point. I thought he was against bandying people's names around prior to being found guilty?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 17, 2021)

strung out said:


> since when was posting a shite tweet from Laurence Fox an excuse to pile on somebody?



inclined to agree.  might possibly have been better behind a spoiler, but i think the idea that JP was in any way endorsing the twat is kinda ludicrous...


----------



## Serge Forward (May 17, 2021)

Agreed. I don't know the history here but the pile on isn't a good look.


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (May 17, 2021)

The saddest thing about this thread is I had no idea who Fox was before it was started.


----------



## two sheds (May 17, 2021)

saddest thing about this thread is that he exists


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 18, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I have, as I am sure many others have also, reported the post. With any luck, it won't be all that disappears from this thread.


I reported it, too, but then I put him on ignore so I don’t know whether it’s gone.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 18, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Find him quite agreeable. Especially in The IT Crowd.


Moss is my television crush. I do love a bit of nerdiness. 😊


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 18, 2021)

stdP said:


> Not entirely sure how we got on to discussing the merits of Submarine but saw it for myself the first time about a month back; had avoided it because the summaries made it sound rather twee; actually enjoyed it massively. Paddy Considine's bemulleted van is worth the price of admission alone ...


I love Paddy Considine too. He's a brilliant actor, in Submarine, Dead Man's Shoes, etc.

Submarine isn't on Netflix, sadly, but it's on Amazon Prime and also on BFI Player.









						Watch Submarine - BFI Player
					

Richard Ayoade’s sweet and quirky directorial debut about a Swansea teen’s travails with his distant girlfriend and warring parents.




					player.bfi.org.uk


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 18, 2021)

[\derail]

Back to business:

Laurence Fox is still a massive twat.


----------



## strung out (May 18, 2021)

Guineveretoo said:


> I reported it, too, but then I put him on ignore so I don’t know whether it’s gone.


Pathetic.


----------



## existentialist (May 18, 2021)

strung out said:


> Pathetic.


Charming.


----------



## strung out (May 18, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Charming.


You too. 

Honestly, I know Jay can be difficult sometimes, I've had my own run ins with him, but the way you laid into him for posting a tweet made by the person the thread is about is nothing short of bullying. Well done.


----------



## existentialist (May 18, 2021)

strung out said:


> You too.
> 
> Honestly, I know Jay can be difficult sometimes, I've had my own run ins with him, but the way you laid into him for posting a tweet made by the person the thread is about is nothing short of bullying. Well done.


Actually, I think I had started criticising him for his general provocative behaviour - the tweet, nasty as it was, was the icing on the cake.

And I think you're exaggerating my responses - let alone those of anyone else - by claiming it as "bullying".


----------



## strung out (May 18, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Actually, I think I had started criticising him for his general provocative behaviour - the tweet, nasty as it was, was the icing on the cake.
> 
> And I think you're exaggerating my responses - let alone those of anyone else - by claiming it as "bullying".


It's pretty clear what it was.

And you clearly went in with the 'edgelord' bullshit when he'd barely responded. Honestly, you're a grown man. You should act like it.


----------



## existentialist (May 18, 2021)

strung out said:


> It's pretty clear what it was.
> 
> And you clearly went in with the 'edgelord' bullshit when he'd barely responded. Honestly, you're a grown man. You should act like it.


Thank you for your opinion.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2021)

Biggest bully on here innit


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 18, 2021)

strung out said:


> Pathetic.


I reported it because it repeated names of people Fox Twat claims to have been accused of a serious crime. Regardless of its source, or the reason it was posted, I don’t think it should have been posted on here.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 18, 2021)

strung out said:


> You too.
> 
> Honestly, I know Jay can be difficult sometimes, I've had my own run ins with him, but the way you laid into him for posting a tweet made by the person the thread is about is nothing short of bullying. Well done.


I didn’t “lay in to him”. So why am I “pathetic”?


----------



## strung out (May 18, 2021)

Guineveretoo said:


> I didn’t “lay in to him”. So why am I “pathetic”?


Because it was a complete overreaction. The men's names and the crimes they have been charged with are all already in the public sphere. They're not a secret, or some kind of breach of privacy or anything as far as I can tell. 

Clearly Laurence Fox has his own racist agenda by posting them in that list, but in the context of this thread where we post up and discuss cunty things the twat Fox has done, it's completely reasonable to post a link to the tweet. Bizarre that anyone would think otherwise. 

And yes, the subsequent overreaction and pile on by multiple posters was pathetic.


----------



## NoXion (May 18, 2021)

I assumed that the names were of people convicted; was this not the case?


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 18, 2021)

strung out said:


> Because it was a complete overreaction. The men's names and the crimes they have been charged with are all already in the public sphere. They're not a secret, or some kind of breach of privacy or anything as far as I can tell.
> 
> Clearly Laurence Fox has his own racist agenda by posting them in that list, but in the context of this thread where we post up and discuss cunty things the twat Fox has done, it's completely reasonable to post a link to the tweet. Bizarre that anyone would think otherwise.
> 
> And yes, the subsequent overreaction and pile on by multiple posters was pathetic.


You accused me, specifically, of being "pathetic", because I felt uncomfortable about the posting of that list. I don't know whether those names are publicly available - I had never seen them before, and they appeared to be allegations rather than convictions, so it seemed wrong to put them up on this forum. I asked the poster to remove it. I later told the poster to fuck off because of his reaction to me and put him on ignore. That was it. I don't believe that is "pathetic" nor a "complete overreaction" and I don't know why you think otherwise and, frankly, I have got more important things to worry about, so am not engaging with you on this anymore.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 18, 2021)

NoXion said:


> I assumed that the names were of people convicted; was this not the case?


That is not what it said....


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 18, 2021)

NoXion said:


> I assumed that the names were of people convicted; was this not the case?


Nah, the list only says "charged". It doesn't say when that happened, so it's possible some of them may have been to trial and been found guilty, but it's interesting that Looza and others like him don't bother to wait until a trial is completed before presuming guilt. Whereas if that was them in the dock, I'm sure they'd change their tune...


----------



## NoXion (May 18, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Nah, the list only says "charged".



So it's not even a cherry-picked list of convicted folks? Isn't that against the law or something? If it ain't it should be.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 18, 2021)

NoXion said:


> So it's not even a cherry-picked list of convicted folks? Isn't that against the law or something? If it ain't it should be.


I agree. I know the CPS think naming charged suspects encourages other victims to come forward, but in general, I wish we could normalise anonymity before conviction. If found guilty, fair enough, but otherwise it makes "innocent until proven guilty" look more than a bit insincere tbh, not to mention prejudicing the jury. And don't get me started on the victim shaming "You ruined his life" guilt trip - fucking bollocks. If the suspect is found not guilty and hasn't been named, then no additional harm.


----------



## two sheds (May 18, 2021)

Worth a complaint? Along the lines of the Sun only ever saying someone's colour who'd been convicted of a crime if they were black. Until some dedicated soul kept complaining and they were told to stop.


----------



## strung out (May 18, 2021)

NoXion said:


> So it's not even a cherry-picked list of convicted folks? Isn't that against the law or something? If it ain't it should be.


It's the names of 29 men who have been charged with rape and conspiracy to rape against a girl while she was aged between 13 and 20: Calderdale child sexual exploitation: 29 men charged

Fox is a racist cunt, and I think it's perfectly legitimate to post evidence of that when the names he posted have been widely reported elsewhere for some pretty vile crimes.


----------



## NoXion (May 18, 2021)

strung out said:


> It's the names of 29 men who have been charged with rape and conspiracy to rape against a girl while she was aged between 13 and 20: 29 men charged with abusing one girl in child sex investigation
> 
> Fox is a racist cunt, and I think it's perfectly legitimate to post evidence of that when the names he posted have been widely reported elsewhere for some pretty vile crimes.



I've no doubt that the information was already publicly available, but it's clear why he (Fox the Twat) in particular is posting it. The piece of filth is stirring shit.


----------



## strung out (May 18, 2021)

NoXion said:


> I've no doubt that the information was already publicly available, but it's clear why he (Fox the Twat) in particular is posting it. The piece of filth is stirring shit.


Yes, for sure.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 18, 2021)

NoXion said:


> So it's not even a cherry-picked list of convicted folks? Isn't that against the law or something? If it ain't it should be.


if fox is ever charged with anything we should project some apt image onto the side of the palace of westminster


----------



## andysays (May 18, 2021)

strung out said:


> It's the names of 29 men who have been charged with rape and conspiracy to rape against a girl while she was aged between 13 and 20: 29 men charged with abusing one girl in child sex investigation
> 
> Fox is a racist cunt, and I think it's perfectly legitimate to post evidence of that when the names he posted have been widely reported elsewhere for some pretty vile crimes.


I'm just catching up on this thread, and didn't see the original post before it was edited, but IMO it would be just as effective to post a summary of his tweet, as you have done, rather than the tweet itself.

If someone was going to post the thing itself, it would be appropriate to do so with an explanation of why you were doing so, rather than just the tweet with no comment. I have no idea what comment, if any, appeared in the original post, but I get the impression from people's reactions that at least some of them didn't think it was appropriate,  and in that case the poster, whoever it is, needs to address those concerns properly, rather than just crying "pile on" after one or two objections.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 18, 2021)

It was because of the poster, not the post. Another poster wouldn't have had the same reaction.

The post reporting was pathetic.


----------



## andysays (May 18, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> It was because of the poster, not the post. Another poster wouldn't have had the same reaction.


Yeah, I was trying to look at the thing in general terms without focusing on the poster too much, but I think there's something in what you say.

But I also wonder whether another poster would have cried pile on after a couple of critical responses, which seems (unsurprisingly) to have made the whole thing worse.


----------



## Santino (May 18, 2021)

andysays said:


> But I also wonder whether another poster would have cried pile on after a couple of critical responses, which seems (unsurprisingly) to have made the whole thing worse.


This is a potentially problematic attitude to someone who's being singled out for criticism.


----------



## andysays (May 18, 2021)

Santino said:


> This is a potentially problematic attitude to someone who's being singled out for criticism.


You appear to be assuming that those critical of the original post were doing it solely because of who posted it, rather than the content of the post.

I think there are actually legitimate reasons to be critical of it regardless of who the poster was, so your assertion that they're being "singled out for criticism" isn't as clear cut as you seem to be suggesting.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 18, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> It was because of the poster, not the post. Another poster wouldn't have had the same reaction.
> 
> The post reporting was pathetic.


I can't comment on other people, but I did NOT report the post because of the poster. I am not someone who follows things like that on here, and I don't have any particular issues with, or views of, the poster. I would have reacted in the same way, whoever had posted it.

Another person saying I am "pathetic". How pathetic of you all to say that.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 18, 2021)

Time this thread was given the electric collar and placed in a unmarked paupers grave


----------



## Sweet FA (May 18, 2021)

Guineveretoo said:


> I can't comment on other people, but I did NOT report the post because of the poster. I am not someone who follows things like on here, and I don't have any particular issues with, or views of, the poster. I would have reacted in the same way, whoever had posted it.
> 
> Another person saying I am "pathetic". How pathetic of you all to say that.


Label the behaviour, not the poster  I don't think you're pathetic - reporting posts when you could have a word with poster seems weird. And a bit pathetic.


----------



## existentialist (May 18, 2021)

NoXion said:


> I've no doubt that the information was already publicly available, but it's clear why he (Fox the Twat) in particular is posting it. The piece of filth is stirring shit.


He could have made his point just as well by redacting the names.

ETA: by which, I mean Fox.


----------



## tim (May 18, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> He looks a bit like Johnny Rotten in that shot, except not as talented or funny.


But about as racist.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 18, 2021)

existentialist said:


> He could have made his point just as well by redacting the names.
> 
> ETA: by which, I mean Fox.


But how else was he supposed to subtly highlight their Asianness? (_Sarcasm)_


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 18, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> Label the behaviour, not the poster  I don't think you're pathetic - reporting posts when you could have a word with poster seems weird. And a bit pathetic.


I did "have a word" with the poster, and suggested he should take the post down! If you are "labelling the behaviour, not the poster" you may want to read the posts before labelling my behaviour as "pathetic" and then telling me that I should have done exactly what i did.


----------



## tim (May 18, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Time this thread was given the electric collar and placed in a unmarked paupers grave


Or battered to death with a baseball bat by Jolyon Maugham QC.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2021)

The last few pages of this thread are bathetic


----------



## strung out (May 18, 2021)

Guineveretoo said:


> I did "have a word" with the poster, and suggested he should take the post down! If you are "labelling the behaviour, not the poster" you may want to read the posts before labelling my behaviour as "pathetic" and then telling me that I should have done exactly what i did.


It was edited within 20 minutes of your comment, not that he should have had to.

Reporting the post was completely pathetic.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 18, 2021)

Think you are all using the word pathetic wrongly, I am not feeling pathos for you, just scorn.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 18, 2021)

Oh this is going well


----------



## AverageJoe (May 18, 2021)

I'm going to step in and have my own opinion on this, and I expect a load of responses, not all that will be good.

Jay Park is a spikey, oppositional poster on any thread they post on no matter what the thread is about. They are also the only poster that I am aware of that has been not only perma banned but also banned twice for setting up fake accounts.

Obviously this place means a lot to them. But the fact that they were allowed back after all the provocative posts they put up here has had a resonance with some people. I understand that. Even I go when I see a Jay Park post "oh ffs, what are they banging in about now" and then waiting for the subsequent victim blaming posts.

It's not good for the forum or the community.

The mods have taken difficult decisions before about binning off posters like this in the past and should probably look at whether their posts are overall a positive or negative influence on the boards.

For my mind their posts are at best divisive and at worst abusive.


----------



## JimW (May 18, 2021)

The sorrow and the pity.


----------



## andysays (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2021)

If you search for stock images of pathetic, you get loads of pictures of a miserable looking Mr Baxter off of Grange Hill in an anorak:


----------



## maomao (May 18, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> The last few pages of this thread are bathetic


It's not bathos, it's trivial but there's no contrast with a previous sublime state. It's _like_ pathos but without eliciting pity.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2021)

maomao said:


> It's not bathos, it's trivial but there's no contrast with a previous sublime state. It's _like_ pathos but without eliciting pity.


i disagree - the united front of Urbanites going in on Lozza Fox was sublime to me and the subsequent pearl-clutching over one of his horrible tweets was anticlimactic enough to be described as bathetic


----------



## Sweet FA (May 18, 2021)

AverageJoe said:


> I'm going to step in and have my own opinion on this, and I expect a load of responses, not all that will be good.
> 
> Jay Park is a spikey, oppositional poster on any thread they post on no matter what the thread is about. They are also the only poster that I am aware of that has been not only perma banned but also banned twice for setting up fake accounts.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that load of old cobblers. JP posted an on topic post and got wrongly jumped on for it (at least in part due to prior beef). Someone already put the blame on JP & now you tip up to do the same, just in more detail.  Wtf have your feelings about JP got to do with anything? Ignore him.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 18, 2021)

strung out said:


> It was edited within 20 minutes of your comment, not that he should have had to.
> 
> Reporting the post was completely pathetic.


Oh, grow up. This is getting boring!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2021)

Sometimes you just need to put the spade down and walk away


----------



## AverageJoe (May 18, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> Thanks for that load of old cobblers. JP posted an on topic post and got wrongly jumped on for it (at least in part due to prior beef). Someone already put the blame on JP & now you tip up to do the same, just in more detail.  Wtf have your feelings about JP got to do with anything? Ignore him.


You're entitled to your opinion, as am I. If we don't agree then it is what it is. 

My stance is that they can be divisive and abusive. Your stance is that they might not necessarily be so. Both opinions are equally valid.


----------



## gosub (May 18, 2021)

Now that Mr Fox has had his twattishness democratically tested, and found not to be of the taste of 98.1% Can't he and this thread fade out


----------



## andysays (May 19, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> Thanks for that load of old cobblers. JP posted an on topic post and got wrongly jumped on for it (at least in part due to prior beef). Someone already put the blame on JP & now you tip up to do the same, just in more detail.  Wtf have your feelings about JP got to do with anything? Ignore him.


"Someone" now, is it? Fucking "someone"?

If you're going to accuse me of something, at least have the courage to leave your accusation up for everyone to see.

"Pathetic"...


----------



## steveo87 (May 19, 2021)

Can someone accuse someone of being a Nazi and then Goodwin's law has bee met, and we can close the thread, please?


----------



## seeformiles (May 19, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> Can someone accuse someone of being a Nazi and then Goodwin's law has bee met, and we can close the thread, please?



TBH that sort of comment is worse than Hitler


----------



## Sweet FA (May 19, 2021)

andysays said:


> "Someone" now, is it? Fucking "someone"?
> 
> If you're going to accuse me of something, at least have the courage to leave your accusation up for everyone to see.
> 
> "Pathetic"...


Calm yourself dear, you'll do yourself an injury.

I edited it because I couldn't remember if it was you or not, couldn't be arsed to go back and check and didn't want to accuse you unfairly.

Fair play though, thanks for setting the record straight. You are in fact the other prick who blamed JP for posting on topic and getting grief for it.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 7, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 272240
> 
> View attachment 272241


What bollox is he spouting now?


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 7, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 272240
> 
> View attachment 272241


Attention-seeking streak of piss.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 7, 2021)

He's just so fucking pompous all the time. It really doesn't do him any favours.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 7, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> What bollox is he spouting now?


This is presumably connected with the "taking the knee" thing. The man's a twat. Oh, it already says that in the thread title


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 7, 2021)

Performance art. A character in search of offence


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 272240
> 
> View attachment 272241


he'll be begging to kneel to the marxists in a few years time


----------



## existentialist (Jun 7, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Performance art. A character in search of offence


I think I might query the notion of "character" in this case


----------



## souljacker (Jun 7, 2021)

He doesn't want a British team to do well but is going to support Scotland? He's really not that bright is he?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2021)

souljacker said:


> He doesn't want a British team to do well but is going to support Scotland? He's really not that bright is he?


he is as thick as pigshit


----------



## Serge Forward (Jun 7, 2021)

Blown his acting career so now he spends his time on twatter doling out more and more far right bollocks to his fellow bigoted trash, now his sole remaining route to "fame and fortune".


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 7, 2021)

souljacker said:


> He doesn't want a British team to do well but is going to support Scotland? He's really not that bright is he?



Are the Scottish team not taking the knee then? That's a shame.


----------



## bemused (Jun 7, 2021)

They would be self-made millionaires, unlike Fox who has a career thanks to his dad.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Blown his acting career so now he spends his time on twatter doling out more and more far right bollocks to his fellow bigoted trash, now his sole remaining route to "fame and fortune".


well, fame anyway


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2021)

bemused said:


> They would be self-made millionaires, unlike Fox who has had a career thanks to his dad.


c4u


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Are the Scottish team not taking the knee then? That's a shame.


not sure any conclusion's been reached Scotland to discuss taking the knee in solidarity with England


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 7, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> not sure any conclusion's been reached Scotland to discuss taking the knee in solidarity with England



OK thanks. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 7, 2021)

Shamelessly ported over from farceboke for your delectation:

Laurence Fox hates BLM because he thinks it stands for Billie Left Me


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 7, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Shamelessly ported over from farceboke for your delectation:
> 
> Laurence Fox hates BLM because he thinks it stands for Billie Left Me



Talking of Billie (which I love to do) I saw her film recently. Didn't massively love it but it was interesting enough. What really struck me was how much her bloke in the film sounded like Looza. Was very distracting, as if his words had been dubbed over by Looza. He didn't look like Looza but did also have various expressions and movements that were like him. And the character is a misogynistic arsehole, as is her bloke in the film.


----------



## Serge Forward (Jun 7, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> well, fame anyway


Infamy!!!


----------



## Serge Forward (Jun 7, 2021)

You'll never guess what that picture was meant to be


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> You'll never guess what that picture was meant to be


----------



## bemused (Jun 7, 2021)

Fox provides hours of Internet fun


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 8, 2021)

This:


Reminds me of:


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 8, 2021)

His recent outbursts have all seemed to desperate and, for want of a better word, sad. He is unwell, generally defined, and after the Mayoral defeat I think he's not desperate to keep on being Professionally Outraged (TM) by just about anything. Someone who has to be seen to be angry, negative, obsessed, the go-to person for reactions against everything and anything. He's gone from a fairly unknown actor to a lightning rod for the anti-everything brigade, no wonder his mind appears to have malfunctioned.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> His recent outbursts have all seemed to desperate and, for want of a better word, sad. He is unwell, generally defined, and after the Mayoral defeat I think he's not desperate to keep on being Professionally Outraged (TM) by just about anything. Someone who has to be seen to be angry, negative, obsessed, the go-to person for reactions against everything and anything. He's gone from a fairly unknown actor to a lightning rod for the anti-everything brigade, no wonder his mind appears to have malfunctioned.


and sadly it's out of warranty


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 8, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> This:
> View attachment 272423
> 
> Reminds me of:
> View attachment 272424


I wish he'd take his own advice...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I wish he'd take his own advice...



and there's space for the odd actor too


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 8, 2021)

Can I never see that horrific penguin image again in my life please? 

PS Fox is a twat. 

Who would win in a fight between him and vulpine clubbing lawyer, Jolyon Maugham?


----------



## LDC (Jun 8, 2021)

Those teeth!  Is that some kind of special penguin you've created to eat our enemies Pickman's model ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Those teeth!  Is that some kind of special penguin you've created to eat our enemies Pickman's model ?


the island of dr model 

no, i think it's an adelie penguin


----------



## 2hats (Jun 8, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Those teeth!  Is that some kind of special penguin you've created to eat our enemies Pickman's model ?


All penguins have inward canted barbs lining their mouths/throats to prevent solid food escaping.


----------



## LDC (Jun 8, 2021)

2hats said:


> All penguins have inward canted barbs lining their mouths/throats to prevent human food escaping.


----------



## Espresso (Jun 8, 2021)

That is an excellent piece of information, 2hats 
Every day's a school day


----------



## gosub (Jun 8, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> TBH that sort of comment is worse than Hitler


Tbf Hitler didn't run around accusing people of being Nazis, that was the fellas at Nurenburg


----------



## gosub (Jun 8, 2021)

2hats said:


> All penguins have inward canted barbs lining their mouths/throats to prevent solid food escaping.


That's some serious packaging, I'll stick with club


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## scalyboy (Jun 8, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> His recent outbursts have all seemed to desperate and, for want of a better word, sad. He is unwell, generally defined, and after the Mayoral defeat I think he's not desperate to keep on being Professionally Outraged (TM) by just about anything. Someone who has to be seen to be angry, negative, obsessed, the go-to person for reactions against everything and anything. He's gone from a fairly unknown actor to a lightning rod for the anti-everything brigade, no wonder his mind appears to have malfunctioned.


I wonder how long someone can remain Professionally Outraged (good call BTW) ... I mean all that furious tweeting each day must use up a lot of energy, the poor fellow. Do these people burn themselves out after a few years? Especially when they find themselves booted off the major social media channels and are restricted to weird and obscure ones and find themselves more or less preaching to the converted. Must be frustrating, whether they are seeking a mass following to generate £££ or to propel them to Führer status. Ain't gonna happen if you're just tweeting your shite to the same few thousand acolytes.

What happened to that Milo twat, for example?

Imagine being that angry, or faking that anger - either way it must be exhausting. Still, it's not like he's got a lot else to do


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 8, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> I wonder how long someone can remain Professionally Outraged (good call BTW) ... I mean all that furious tweeting each day must use up a lot of energy, the poor fellow. Do these people burn themselves out after a few years? Especially when they find themselves booted off the major social media channels and are restricted to weird and obscure ones and find themselves more or less preaching to the converted. Must be frustrating, whether they are seeking a mass following to generate £££ or to propel them to Führer status. Ain't gonna happen if you're just tweeting your shite to the same few thousand acolytes.
> 
> What happened to that Milo twat, for example?
> 
> Imagine being that angry, or faking that anger - either way it must be exhausting. Still, it's not like he's got a lot else to do


Milo is pathetic. He's now 'ex-gay' and desperately trying to get any attention he can.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 8, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> What happened to that Milo twat, for example?


I just checked and the latest from Milo is that he has just appeared on an American evangelical christian show claiming that dogs no longer bark at him and it's a sign from god. I kid you not.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 8, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> I just checked and the latest from Milo is that he has just appeared on an American evangelical christian show claiming that dogs no longer bark at him and it's a sign from god. I kid you not.


Normal for Chatham


----------



## Poot (Jun 8, 2021)

Two female symbols at a pedestrian crossing, rainbow coloured zebra crossings, all these are beautiful things of course, but the fact that they really, really piss off a certain kind of person makes them even better.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 8, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Milo is pathetic. He's now 'ex-gay' and desperately trying to get any attention he can.


Clever. Half of gay people will denounce this move, and half will think it's the best thing ever. Divide and rule. Only flaw in the plan is that nobody seems to care.


----------



## Reno (Jun 8, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Clever. Half of gay people will denounce this move, and half will think it's the best thing ever. Divide and rule. Only flaw in the plan is that nobody seems to care.


The vast majority of gay people have no idea who he is, so not sure where you get the idea that all gay people will have a strong opinion on this.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2021)

Poot said:


> Two female symbols at a pedestrian crossing, rainbow coloured zebra crossings, all these are beautiful things of course, but the fact that they really, really piss off a certain kind of person makes them even better.


He gets proper apoplectic when it rains while there's sunshine,that's how he'll go I reckon, heart attack brought on by a double rainbow


----------



## tonysingh (Jun 8, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Normal for Chatham




You facking what mate? 

You dare impugn the honour of the jewel in Medways crown?


----------



## kittyP (Jun 8, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Talking of Billie (which I love to do) I saw her film recently. Didn't massively love it but it was interesting enough. What really struck me was how much her bloke in the film sounded like Looza. Was very distracting, as if his words had been dubbed over by Looza. He didn't look like Looza but did also have various expressions and movements that were like him. And the character is a misogynistic arsehole, as is her bloke in the film.



Which film was that?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Which film was that?


Rare Beasts


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 8, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Which film was that?



Rare Beasts


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 8, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Which film was that?


Her directorial debut, "Rare Beasts"


----------



## kittyP (Jun 8, 2021)

Thank you all


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 8, 2021)

Rare beasts.


----------



## Funky_monks (Jun 8, 2021)

Wildebeest


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jun 9, 2021)

Rare Beasts


----------



## Raheem (Jun 9, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Which film was that?


I think they might have been talking about the 2005 Doctor Who Christmas special.


----------



## Santino (Jun 9, 2021)

Dom Traynor said:


> Rare Beasts


English Beasts


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 9, 2021)

Laurence Fox waiting for the green men.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 9, 2021)

CNT36 said:


> Laurence Fox waiting for the green men.View attachment 272642


Thought it was Jesse Rae


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 11, 2021)

Scotland to take a knee at Wembley
					

Scotland will join England in taking a knee at Wembley but take a stand against racism in their home group matches at Euro 2020.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Oh noes Lozinge, what now?


----------



## flypanam (Jun 16, 2021)

My wife saw him yesterday. She was walking back from Kings through Ruskin Park. When she got to Ferndene Road she heard someone cry out 'I got a ticket, fu...' she turned round and saw Lozza. He was with his kid. Obviously not his fault he can't read the parking advice that between 12-2pm you need to pay.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 16, 2021)

Oh dear is he destined for Trotsky's dustbin of history?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 16, 2021)

I think we all condemn the behaviour in this video. But how's it any different from what he encouraged people to do when he wanted to force mask wearers to explain ourselves?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 16, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I think we all condemn the behaviour in this video. But how's it any different from what he encouraged people to do when he wanted to force mask wearers to explain ourselves?



He said he’d need to be taken down by six coppers. I’d like to see that


----------



## Sue (Jun 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> He said he’d need to be taken down by six coppers. I’d like to see that


I'd pay good money to see that... (well to a charity or something and one that would make Fox blow his top.  )


----------



## scalyboy (Jun 16, 2021)

Sue said:


> I'd pay good money to see that... (well to a charity or something and one that would make Fox blow his top.  )


Definitely. Pay-per-view! I'd rather hand over the £££ for this than for Fury-Wilder 3


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Jun 16, 2021)

I'm happy to say I still have no idea who he is.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 16, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> This:
> View attachment 272423
> 
> Reminds me of:
> View attachment 272424


He can fuck off, it's quite fun having the green lights all different gender dymbols around that area. It's a little thing that makes tons of people smile when they see it.

So he can fuck off, then fuck off again just to be sure.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 17, 2021)

josef1878 2.0 said:


> I'm happy to say I still have no idea who he is.



Read the thread, so


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 17, 2021)

josef1878 2.0 said:


> I'm happy to say I still have no idea who he is.



a twat


----------



## two sheds (Jun 17, 2021)

_The_ twat


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 17, 2021)

two sheds said:


> _The_ twat



well, yes, he is a specific twat, but there are lots of other twats as well...


----------



## two sheds (Jun 17, 2021)

Not according to the thread title.


----------



## scalyboy (Jun 17, 2021)

two sheds said:


> _The_ twat


The twat’s twat. Twatmeister. Alpha twat. Based twat


----------



## existentialist (Jun 17, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> The twat’s twat. Twatmeister. Alpha twat. Based twat


Primus inter twatres


----------



## tim (Jun 17, 2021)

Twat Lozza the Twatth; Twatifex Twattimus.


----------



## tonysingh (Jun 17, 2021)

Twatty McTwatface


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Jun 17, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Read the thread, so


I have but I still don't know who he is or was


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2021)

josef1878 2.0 said:


> I have but I still don't know who he is or was


yeah you do


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Jun 17, 2021)

Thanks to this thread I know he was married to Billie Piper and was on Question Time being a knob. Other than that no and I have watched Endeavour, he obviously didn't leave an impression.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2021)

josef1878 2.0 said:


> Thanks to this thread I know he was married to Billie Piper and was on Question Time being a knob. Other than that no and I have watched Endeavour, he obviously didn't leave an impression.


so you do know who he is


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Jun 17, 2021)

Seriously, I really don't. I only remember Chris Evans marrying Billie Piper and despite the publicity he is getting here I don't remember him from Endeavour.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 17, 2021)

I also don't remember him as an actor. I don't think I ever saw anything with him in.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 17, 2021)

This is not tweaked btw - he did post this.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2021)

josef1878 2.0 said:


> Seriously, I really don't. I only remember Chris Evans marrying Billie Piper and despite the publicity he is getting here I don't remember him from Endeavour.


But you do now. You’ve just told us


----------



## scifisam (Jun 17, 2021)

josef1878 2.0 said:


> Thanks to this thread I know he was married to Billie Piper and was on Question Time being a knob. Other than that no and I have watched Endeavour, he obviously didn't leave an impression.



He was in Lewis, not Endeavour, hence you not noticing him in that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2021)

scifisam said:


> He was in Lewis, not Endeavour, hence you not noticing him in that.


I never got round to watching Lewis cos i surmised it would just be two hours of Lewis bellowing ‘i can’t figure out who the murderer is! If only Morse was here!’


----------



## scifisam (Jun 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I never got round to watching Lewis cos i surmised it would just be two hours of Lewis bellowing ‘i can’t figure out who the murderer is! If only Morse was here!’



It's good if you like crime procedurals. Fox being in it does put me off the thought of rewatching it though, even though he was perfectly fine in that role.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 17, 2021)

I don't want to rewatch either Morse or Lewis, not sure why but they just don't appeal.


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Jun 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> But you do now. You’ve just told us


I'm good with faces. I don't know who he is.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2021)

josef1878 2.0 said:


> I'm good with faces. I don't know who he is.


but you do now ffs


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Jun 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> but you do now ffs


You're being silly now. I don't.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 17, 2021)

I wish I didn't know who he is tbh


----------



## gosub (Jun 17, 2021)

josef1878 2.0 said:


> Seriously, I really don't. I only remember Chris Evans marrying Billie Piper and despite the publicity he is getting here I don't remember him from Endeavour.


He's not in Endevour (which I reallly like), he's in Lewis


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2021)

josef1878 2.0 said:


> You're being silly now. I don't.


So you know he's an actor, who starred in Lewis, was married to Billie Piper, is a horrible posh bigot and ran unsuccessfully for mayor of London and lost his deposit, and who also started a shit unwoke political party that's doomed to oblivion. Yet you still don't know who he is. Come off it Pinocchio


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Jun 18, 2021)

I don't know who he is. I am very sorry for my ignorance. Lots of people have married Billie Piper and even more have lost London mayoral elections or appeared in Lewis. I have no idea who he is.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 18, 2021)

josef1878 2.0 said:


> I don't know who he is. I am very sorry for my ignorance. Lots of people have married Billie Piper and even more have lost London mayoral elections or appeared in Lewis. I have no idea who he is.



Who who is?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 18, 2021)

.


josef1878 2.0 said:


> I don't know who he is. I am very sorry for my ignorance. Lots of people have married Billie Piper and even more have lost London mayoral elections or appeared in Lewis. I have no idea who he is.


Stop it.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jun 18, 2021)

flypanam said:


> My wife saw him yesterday. She was walking back from Kings through Ruskin Park. When she got to Ferndene Road she heard someone cry out 'I got a ticket, fu...' she turned round and saw Lozza. He was with his kid. Obviously not his fault he can't read the parking advice that between 12-2pm you need to pay.


Does he live near there? I'd not enjoy randomly seeing him around


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2021)

josef1878 2.0 said:


> I don't know who he is. I am very sorry for my ignorance. Lots of people have married Billie Piper and even more have lost London mayoral elections or appeared in Lewis. I have no idea who he is.


you are straight up lying cos you've said you've read the thread


----------



## Serge Forward (Jun 18, 2021)

Rare Beasts.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 18, 2021)

Maybe none of us know who he is?


----------



## Raheem (Jun 18, 2021)

Does anyone ever truly know anyone?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 18, 2021)

josef1878 2.0 said:


> I have but I still don't know who he is or was



He's a less successful member of the Fox acting dynasty, and is probably best known for being married to Billie Piper and embarking on a crusade against "woke". 

He's also a twat.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 18, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> He's a less successful member of the Fox acting dynasty, and is probably best known for being married to Billie Piper and embarking on a crusade against "woke".
> 
> He's also a twat.


Who?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 18, 2021)

scifisam said:


> Who?


I've forgotten


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2021)

Horace Box or summat


----------



## existentialist (Jun 18, 2021)

josef1878 2.0 said:


> I have but I still don't know who he is or was


We've all been there. Have you heard of something called Google?


----------



## flypanam (Jun 18, 2021)

BoxRoom said:


> Does he live near there? I'd not enjoy randomly seeing him around


Dunno, but like with bird shit there is always a danger of seeing big Lol on his travels.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 18, 2021)

flypanam said:


> Dunno, but like with bird shit there is always a danger of seeing big Lol on his travels.


At least birdshit is usually accurate.


----------



## Funky_monks (Jun 18, 2021)

scifisam said:


> Who?


I'm Spartacus.


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Jun 18, 2021)

existentialist said:


> We've all been there. Have you heard of something called Google?


To do a search would mean I cared. I don't.


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Jun 19, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> you are straight up lying cos you've said you've read the thread


You are being straight up silly because that doesn't mean I know who he is. I guess I was originally drawn to this thread  by the editors title but I still don't know who he is.


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Jun 19, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Who who is?


Thingy


----------



## campanula (Jun 19, 2021)

I had no clue who he was/is. I know he is an actor. but have never seen him in anything. And I know he is some sort of twitter contrarian/ male Katie Hopkins, but that's about the sum of it.  And only from this thread. I certainly wouldn't recognise him (in fact, only have the vaguest impression of fair hair and slightly rat-faced) .  Have never heard his voice either. Seems both thick and bland so entirely unsurprised that he is a non-entity (to me)
So I know what josef1878 2.0  is getting at. Looking in Google doesn't really cut it. I could read about, I dunno, an ipomopsis rubra. Lots of info and description in Wiki/google etc...but (unless I was horticulturally inclined) I still wouldn't know it, iyswim. I might have learned some facts about it (or him, if we are talking about Fox) but still needing context, personal connection, previous interest...which I had nothing, re. Laurence Fox (although I know lots about ipomopsis).

Apols, it's my bedtime. I was just thinking about 'knowing' (rambling, tired, bit stoned).


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 19, 2021)

josef1878 2.0 said:


> To do a search would mean I cared. I don't.



How many posts on this thread when a quick google could solve all your (strongly denied) curiosities.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 19, 2021)

josef1878 2.0 said:


> To do a search would mean I cared. I don't.



The lady doth protest...


----------



## pogofish (Jun 19, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Maybe none of us know who he is?



I know who he is but other than through his mayoral ambitions and "protest"/twittering/publicity seeking activities, I had no idea what he looked like or any memory of having actually seen any of his acting!


----------



## existentialist (Jun 19, 2021)

josef1878 2.0 said:


> To do a search would mean I cared. I don't.


But you cared enough to make several posts about it. Hmm


----------



## scalyboy (Jun 19, 2021)

Look, can we go back to calling Lozzapoppa a twat, rather than all this enquiry about the nature of knowledge?  If I wanted epistemology I’d read a Kant.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 19, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> Look, can we go back to calling Lozzapoppa a twat, rather than all this enquiry about the nature of knowledge?  If I wanted epistemology I’d read a Kant.


You're taking the epist


----------



## BoxRoom (Jun 19, 2021)

Don't be a Kant.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 19, 2021)

I know who Laurence Fox is. He's a fucking gobshite.


----------



## tim (Jun 19, 2021)

kittyP said:


> The lady doth protest...


Yes unmasked and arm-in-arm with Piers Corbyn.


----------



## campanula (Jun 19, 2021)

Ah, even the minuscule bit of 'knowledge' I have about Fox is more than enough to scream arsewipe


----------



## Sue (Jun 19, 2021)

All you need to know really is that Urban is unanimous that 'he's a twat'. And as that never happens.... 🤷‍♀️


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Jun 19, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> How many posts on this thread when a quick google could solve all your (strongly denied) curiosities.


I would probably end up back at this thread if I googled him tbh


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 19, 2021)

josef1878 2.0 said:


> I would probably end up back at this thread if I googled him tbh


Mobius Fox


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 19, 2021)

he was in that preposterous white lines thing with a sheffield accent i think. I think he was #2 on the list of characters I didnt like on it. that was a long list


----------



## existentialist (Jun 20, 2021)

josef1878 2.0 said:


> I would probably end up back at this thread if I googled him tbh


Not, apparently, that you'd ever find that out.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 20, 2021)

Welsh Rarebeast


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 30, 2021)

Laurence Fox tried to criticise Harry Kane for wearing a rainbow armband and it spectacularly backfired


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 30, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Laurence Fox tried to criticise Harry Kane for wearing a rainbow armband and it spectacularly backfired



Never heard of the other lad, but good on him anyway


----------



## Sue (Jun 30, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Laurence Fox tried to criticise Harry Kane for wearing a rainbow armband and it spectacularly backfired


Tbf, that's a rubbish rticle. Fox is obviously still a cunt mind.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 30, 2021)

I like the way Fox makes that face of what he thinks is cool contempt, but in reality looks like a toad on drugs.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 30, 2021)

Sue said:


> Tbf, that's a rubbish rticle. Fox is obviously still a cunt mind.


Modern newspaper behaviour. Collate tweets, fill page, sell advertising, something something, profit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 30, 2021)

Wouldn't be at all surprised to read of lf's suicide


----------



## existentialist (Jun 30, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Wouldn't be at all surprised to read of lf's suicide


Hmm, not sure. I'd struggle to put my finger on it, but he doesn't really strike me as fitting the profile...


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 30, 2021)

I have no idea what point he's trying to make by talking about a completely different football event.


----------



## scalyboy (Jun 30, 2021)

Gor, strike a light, old Lozza may be a scion of an aristocratic thespian family and a former public schoolboy, but he hasn't lost the common touch, and no error, guv. Look at him talking football talk so as to show the likes of us he ain't putting on no airs and graces. Why, I bet he'd be just as happy sinking a 'pint' down the 'local' as he would be sipping cocaine-laced cocktails and smoking Cuban cigars rolled by howler monkeys at his exclusive Mayfair gentleman's club wot ain't for the likes of us. What a gent.

Fair warms the cockles of your heart, gor blimey so it does.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 30, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> Gor, strike a light, old Lozza may be a scion of an aristocratic thespian family and a former public schoolboy, but he hasn't lost the common touch, and no error, guv. Look at him talking football talk so as to show the likes of us he ain't putting on no airs and graces. Why, I bet he'd be just as happy sinking a 'pint' down the 'local' as he would be sipping cocaine-laced cocktails and smoking Cuban cigars rolled by howler monkeys at his exclusive Mayfair gentleman's club wot ain't for the likes of us. What a gent.
> 
> Fair warms the cockles of your heart, gor blimey so it does.


Gor Blimey News should suit him.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 30, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Gor Blimey News should suit him.


He’s cringingly desperate to get his own show on it, like Peggy off hi-de-hi, but wants to be a brown shirt not a yellow coat.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 1, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> He’s cringingly desperate to get his own show on it, like Peggy off hi-de-hi, but wants to be a brown shirt not a yellow coat.



F----ing love that analogy 😂


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 1, 2021)

josef1878 2.0 said:


> Thanks to this thread I know he was married to Billie Piper and was on Question Time being a knob. Other than that no and I have watched Endeavour, he obviously didn't leave an impression.


He wasn't in Endeavour, he was in Lewis as the sidekick.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2021)

What was fox expelled from Harrow for?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> What was fox expelled from Harrow for?


Bullying, apparently. Which is a bit like Hitler getting kicked out of the Nazi Party for racism.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Bullying, apparently. Which is a bit like Hitler getting kicked out of the Nazi Party for racism.


also shagging


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> also shagging


They probably considered that the worse crime!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> They probably considered that the worse crime!


no doubt


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2021)

can someone please listen to this for me and tell me how shit it is?
(i was lucky enough to have had the sound off when it started)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2021)

ps if you’re a small business and want to increase your sales, piss Laurence Fox off:


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 5, 2021)

He keeps using "middle class" as an insult but he's a flipping toff. 😡 
Talk about pretentious.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> He keeps using "middle class" as an insult but he's a flipping toff. 😡
> Talk about pretentious.


he is upper class so i guess it is


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> he is upper class so i guess it is


Yeah, that could be it - maybe he thinks they're frightfully common.
😄


----------



## two sheds (Jul 5, 2021)

I still prefer the cover someone did of his first live performance.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> can someone please listen to this for me and tell me how shit it is?
> (i was lucky enough to have had the sound off when it started)



OMFG, no. Sorry.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 5, 2021)

It's actually like a teenager singing flat about how this girl doesn't love him back and doesn't appreciate him (but you can tell she actually thinks he's a bit of a tosser).


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 5, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> He keeps using "middle class" as an insult but he's a flipping toff. 😡
> Talk about pretentious.


And as for him calling anyone narcissistic! Pots and kettles spring to mind.


----------



## Reno (Jul 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> ps if you’re a small business and want to increase your sales, piss Laurence Fox off:
> View attachment 277100


In the case of children's books "diverse cast of characters" refers to the likes of the Gruffalo, Harry Potter, The Stinky Cheese Man and The Tiger Who Came to Tea, which genuinely is diverse. And that's what triggered him.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> can someone please listen to this for me and tell me how shit it is?
> (i was lucky enough to have had the sound off when it started)




I know we all know this but it's not apartheid if you can very easily put yourself on the other side of it.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 5, 2021)

two sheds said:


> It's actually like a teenager singing flat about how this girl doesn't love him back and doesn't appreciate him (but you can tell she actually thinks he's a bit of a tosser).


My god was he flat. I winced


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 5, 2021)

ffy Loz


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> can someone please listen to this for me and tell me how shit it is?
> (i was lucky enough to have had the sound off when it started)




Imagine something really shit then make it 10 times shitter in every way.

He also appears to be morphing into Deirdre Barlow.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> can someone please listen to this for me and tell me how shit it is?
> (i was lucky enough to have had the sound off when it started)



It's like it satirical character, like Alan Partridge, except, it's not


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 6, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> They probably considered that the worse crime!



It is if it wasn’t consensual.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 6, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> It is if it wasn’t consensual.


True, but I can't find anything suggesting it wasn't. You got any linkage? Not that anything would surprise me about him.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 6, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> And as for him calling anyone narcissistic! Pots and kettles spring to mind.


Or fridges and freezers!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 6, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> True, but I can't find anything suggesting it wasn't. You got any linkage? Not that anything would surprise me about him.



No I haven't and of course am not suggesting anything of the sort. Strange though that Harrow arranges a ball for 18 year old boys, invites similar aged girls from another posh school and would then get funny about shagging, especially as I do know for a fact that they don't care at all about it...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 6, 2021)

Oh and Lozza at first said it was a shagging based expulsion and has later tried to palm it off as a bullying related one. A man such as he would be shouting it from the rooftops if it was a simple shagging based one, would add to his cred in his mind, so odd he's not...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 6, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Oh and Lozza at first said it was a shagging based expulsion and has later tried to palm it off as a bullying related one. A man such as he would be shouting it from the rooftops if it was a simple shagging based one, would add to his cred in his mind, so odd he's not...


That's a very good point!


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 6, 2021)

He's got his guitar out again....something about Richard Ashcroft. 

Anyway, I'm not going to link it, it doesn't need any more publicity. 

Needless to say, it was self righteous and shit.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> He's got his guitar out again....something about Richard Ashcroft.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not going to link it, it doesn't need any more publicity.
> 
> Needless to say, it was self righteous and shit.


Orang Utan  posted it yesterday. I'm still cringing .


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 6, 2021)

Yes, it was horrendous. At least Richard Ashcroft can sing in tune.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Yes, it was horrendous. At least Richard Ashcroft can sing in tune.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 6, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> Anyway, I'm not going to link it, it doesn't need any more publicity.



This is correct. Others please take note.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 6, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


>


Wigan is a tune!


----------



## Raheem (Jul 6, 2021)

Wigan is a town.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 6, 2021)

Sorry Wigan accent is a tune.

Actually, the more I think of it, the less it works. It's been a very strange day, so let's all forget about it, and move on.

The point Laurance Fox is a twat.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 6, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Wigan is a town.


A town called malaise


----------



## scifisam (Jul 6, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> Sorry Wigan accent is a tune.
> 
> Actually, the more I think of it, the less it works. It's been a very strange day, so let's all forget about it, and move on.
> 
> The point Laurance Fox is a that.



That he is.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 6, 2021)

He really is a bellend.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 6, 2021)

I'm actually starting to find the whole Lozza Fox trajectory really funny. The bitter upper middle class Partridge meme


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 6, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> I'm actually starting to find the whole Lozza Fox trajectory really funny. The bitter upper middle class Partridge meme


He really is quite bitter, isn't he? 

I bet Billie Piper is glad she got out when she did.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2021)

I watched Rare Beasts and, wow, a good portion of it is about Piper dealing with an angry impotent fool. She's quite kind to him in the end (the scenes with his disfunctional family are stinging, for instance, but she doesn't let him off the hook at all) as he's clearly had a shit upbringing designed for him to be exactly who he is, but #notalltoffs are like that tbf


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 6, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> He really is quite bitter, isn't he?
> 
> I bet Billie Piper is glad she got out when she did.


A bitter fondant centre wrapped in a crispy passive-aggressive shell.

Lozza Mints.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 6, 2021)

scifisam said:


> That he is.


Balls.
Hang on...


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Jul 7, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Wigan is a town.


Within the Metropolitan Borough of Wigan, which in most people's eyes within it doesn't exist.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 7, 2021)

Wigon. Wigoff.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 7, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> can someone please listen to this for me and tell me how shit it is?
> (i was lucky enough to have had the sound off when it started)




He's so bad that, musikly speaking, I think this one is actually better, even though it's not aiming to be. I particularly enjoy the solo guitar riffs...they always put a smile on my face:


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 7, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> He's so bad that, musikly speaking, I think this one is actually better, even though it's not aiming to be. I particularly enjoy the solo guitar riffs...they always put a smile on my face:



Epic


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 7, 2021)

I've watched it so many times....the joy it brings just never diminishes. SOYBOY PRICKS.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 8, 2021)

josef1878 2.0 said:


> Within the Metropolitan Borough of Wigan, which in most people's eyes within it doesn't exist.


"We're Leigh, actually," and that sort of thing.


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Jul 8, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> "We're Leigh, actually," and that sort of thing.


Leigh is on a different planet tbh 😀


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 9, 2021)

Laurence Fox apologises ‘for being a d***’ after saying he wanted England to lose in Euros
					

Actor called players ‘weak men’ for taking the knee




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 9, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> Laurence Fox apologises ‘for being a d***’ after saying he wanted England to lose in Euros
> 
> 
> Actor called players ‘weak men’ for taking the knee
> ...



Can't access, but am guessing he's had to u-turn on his putrid stance.

The utter twat.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 9, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> Laurence Fox apologises ‘for being a d***’ after saying he wanted England to lose in Euros
> 
> 
> Actor called players ‘weak men’ for taking the knee
> ...


That just leaves Lee "hard-of-thought" Anderson watching 'Escape to the Chateau", then?


----------



## brogdale (Jul 9, 2021)

Talk of the devil...CWS


----------



## andysays (Jul 9, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> Laurence Fox apologises ‘for being a d***’ after saying he wanted England to lose in Euros
> 
> 
> Actor called players ‘weak men’ for taking the knee
> ...


He can't even spell "twat" properly, the twat.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 9, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Can't access, but am guessing he's had to u-turn on his putrid stance.
> 
> The utter twat.


What's his point? You can appreciate the hard work people have done to make Britain a more equal society and still acknowledge that you do still get inequality and you still get oppression. Why are the two mutually exclusive?


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 9, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Can't access, but am guessing he's had to u-turn on his putrid stance.
> 
> The utter twat.


More we've always been at war with Eurasia.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 9, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> What's his point? You can appreciate the hard work people have done to make Britain a more equal society and still acknowledge that you do still get inequality and you still get oppression. Why are the two mutually exclusive?



I think it’s more that he’s just a twat. He sullied Gogglebox for me last night, he only appeared a couple of times and Shaun and Bez stole the show as always, just hope he doesn’t become a regular, was just banal in a way that makes Giles Brandreth look edgy.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 9, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I think it’s more that he’s just a twat. He sullied Gogglebox for me last night, he only appeared a couple of times and Shaun and Bez stole the show as always, just hope he doesn’t become a regular, was just banal in a way that makes Giles Brandreth look edgy.


IIRC they're the repeats and he got replaced by Emilia Fox's mum, Joanna David.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 9, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> IIRC they're the repeats and he got replaced by Emilia Fox's mum, Joanna David.



Repeats? Dread to think how shit Rhyder looks now then.

*makes deathpool reservation


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 9, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> Laurence Fox apologises ‘for being a d***’ after saying he wanted England to lose in Euros
> 
> 
> Actor called players ‘weak men’ for taking the knee
> ...


But he's still alive and wasting oxygen


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 10, 2021)

I wonder what that bad smell is that seems to be perpetually under his nose.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 10, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I wonder what that bad smell is that seems to be perpetually under his nose.


his gobshite


----------



## keybored (Jul 10, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> A bitter fondant centre wrapped in a crispy passive-aggressive shell.
> 
> Lozza Mints.


Shurely Lozzanges,


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 10, 2021)

Worthless Unoriginal


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 10, 2021)

Fizzy Fash


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 10, 2021)

Cadbury's Dairy Melt


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 10, 2021)

Opal Cunts


----------



## Raheem (Jul 10, 2021)

Four-finger shit twat


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 10, 2021)

McVitie's Posh Nob


----------



## tim (Jul 13, 2021)

Hopefully, his Twitter ban is on the way.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 13, 2021)

tim said:


> Hopefully, his Twitter ban is on the way.



Twat no longer covers it. He's a cunt.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2021)

tim said:


> Hopefully, his Twitter ban is on the way.



what does he mean by that?


----------



## tim (Jul 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> what does he mean by that?


A lynching dog-whistle to his racist fans.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 13, 2021)

I presume it was part of abuse aimed at Beckham when he missed a penalty or fell over instead of scoring or something.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> what does he mean by that?


I think he's sneeringly saying that football fans have always been cunts and that the woke snowflakes need to shut up.

The utter shitehawk bellend.


----------



## tim (Jul 13, 2021)

Carry on Sneering.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

tim said:


> Hopefully, his Twitter ban is on the way.



Christ on a pogo stick, you cunt, no we haven't all 'been there'. Suffering fuck I hope he's banned for that. 

Jesus Christ.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 13, 2021)

Racist abuse is ok because there's always been abuse.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

And Marcus Rashford is more of a decent man that Lozza could ever dream of being.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

I joined Twitter just so I could report that fucking racist tweet.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 13, 2021)

Release the hounds on him


----------



## tim (Jul 13, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Release the hounds on him


(((Rotweillers)))


----------



## Humberto (Jul 13, 2021)

We do a good line in posh wankstains in this country. They would sneer at Jesus if he came back, or if he did now the things he did back then. Utter shells. Howling voids of any humanity or decency, inflated backstabbing face-stamping ghouls. They don't do humility.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jul 13, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> I joined Twitter just so I could report that fucking racist tweet.


I just unblocked it so I could do the same. Then blocked again. Hopefully now it’s escalated itself to Hatie Cockpins levels of racist edgelording, it’ll get booted soon.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 14, 2021)

If he's banned he will blame us woke snowflakes.

Oh dear how sad never mind.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jul 14, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Racist abuse is ok because there's always been abuse.



The abuse of Beckham in 1998 went on for much longer or widespread in terms of media outlets and much heavier than the abuse that has been levied at Marcus Rashford and Bukayo Saka. Its not that both are OK, neither are OK.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 14, 2021)

toblerone3 said:


> The abuse of Beckham in 1998 went on for much longer or widespread in terms of media outlets and much heavier than the abuse that has been levied at Marcus Rashford and Bukayo Saka. Its not that both are OK, neither are OK.


Of course neither are ok. But it does come across as a bit "all lives matter"...


----------



## two sheds (Jul 14, 2021)

yep the added racism takes abuse to a different level


----------



## toblerone3 (Jul 14, 2021)

two sheds said:


> yep the added racism takes abuse to a different level



On the other hand in 1998 this was on the front page of major mass media newspapers for weeks on end (The Sun). In 2021 it was on the no frontpages at all only the stupid pages of micromedia Twitter idiots for a matter of hours.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 14, 2021)

toblerone3 said:


> The abuse of Beckham in 1998 went on for much longer or widespread in terms of media outlets and much heavier than the abuse that has been levied at Marcus Rashford and Bukayo Saka. Its not that both are OK, neither are OK.


Also it's been barely 72 hours since the end of the match!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 14, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Also it's been barely 72 hours since the end of the match!



David Baddiel's already working on the next version


----------



## scifisam (Jul 14, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Also it's been barely 72 hours since the end of the match!



Yeah, kinda hard to know yet if this will go on longer or not.


----------



## belboid (Jul 14, 2021)

It is true that the abuse beckham faced was much nastier.  He had been a fucking idiot in a way rashford, Sacho & saka weren’t (a petulant kick out that got him sent off and lost England any chance v Argentina) but that’s still no excuse.   Looking back on it now it was unbelievably vile (see Aftershocks: The Moment David Beckham Became Public Enemy No.1 - Pundit Arena for a reasonable write up).  The fucking Mirror had a picture specially made to stick on a dart board.

as an avowed manure and beckham hater at the time (it was before that Greece game) I…didn’t exactly go along with it, but didn’t really give a shit about the prima donna wanker who had been a petulant little shit.  But looking back on it, even that was embarrassing enough.

there is a ridiculous over investment in football and an arrogance about England’s supposed deservedness. 

any penalty misser would face grief.  But the grief faced by Southgate, pierce and the other one who missed in ‘90 whose name I forget, didn’t face anything like that kind of vilification. 

and they didn’t have to take it from members of the fucking government. And they didn’t have a shitload of racist crap thrown on as well.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jul 14, 2021)

I think that the "ridiculous over investment in football and an arrogance about England’s supposed deservedness" is beginning to reduce.  Ironically as this stupid arrogance reduces, England's chances of winning increase.  I think England is on the way to winning again through pushing up from the floor of reality.Just when we dont expect it, it will happen. We already pretty much don't expect it and it nearly happened.  We just need a little bit lower expectations and we can win.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 14, 2021)

toblerone3 said:


> I think England is on the way to winning again through pushing up from the floor of reality.Just when we dont expect it, it will happen. We already pretty much don't expect it and it nearly happened.  We just need a little bit lower expectations and we can win.



Could you tell us how you happened upon Sunak's next budget statement?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 14, 2021)

toblerone3 said:


> I think that the "ridiculous over investment in football and an arrogance about England’s supposed deservedness" is beginning to reduce.  Ironically as this stupid arrogance reduces, England's chances of winning increase.  I think England is on the way to winning again through pushing up from the floor of reality.Just when we dont expect it, it will happen. We already pretty much don't expect it and it nearly happened.  We just need a little bit lower expectations and we can win.



Is it important, though?


----------



## Raheem (Jul 14, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> David Baddiel's already working on the next version


The Pineapple Remix.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 14, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I presume it was part of abuse aimed at Beckham when he missed a penalty or fell over instead of scoring or something.


I think he's saying "white people get abused, too. Get over it, BLM and your knees"

Which still makes him a cunt. Even more so.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jul 14, 2021)

Laurence the Twat Fox is a twat.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 14, 2021)

Another fine piece by Michael Govern Ready.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 14, 2021)

tim said:


> Hopefully, his Twitter ban is on the way.



Twitter twats have not removed it, they've given it a spoiler. FFS.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 14, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Twitter twats have not removed it


Meat and potatoes to them sadly


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 14, 2021)

I reported his tweet again, and I will continue to report it until Twitter take it down. Fucking disgraceful.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 14, 2021)

toblerone3 said:


> Laurence the Twat Fox is a twat.


Nah, he's a cunt. The thread needs renaming


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 15, 2021)

I think the site gets flagged as NSFW if certain words are used in titles.

Won't you think of Pickman's model future post count if that happens??


----------



## gosub (Jul 15, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I think he's saying "white people get abused, too. Get over it, BLM and your knees"
> 
> Which still makes him a cunt. Even more so.


tbf white bloke Laurence Fox the twat receives a fair amount of abuse.  I think it has more to do with him being a twat rather than anything else


----------



## gosub (Jul 15, 2021)

It might not entirely Laurence's fault he's a twat though.  Was watching a health and safety in the workplace documentary the other day, his Dad turned up in it with another of his kids, girl by the name of Veruca Salt, equally ghastly


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 15, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> I think the site gets flagged as NSFW if certain words are used in titles.
> 
> Won't you think of Pickman's model future post count if that happens??


I don't think he's worth being called a cunt. This would give him an exaggerated sense of his self-worth, which he hardly needs. But twat is banned some places and other lesser used but really good insults deserve a run-out. Turd, perhaps, or slug. Call the shit a turd and then when he goes on the lam we can share the rolling stones' underplayed song 'turd on the run'. But don't worry about my access when it's much more likely other employers esp local authorities' word bans will hit other posters from work eg orang utan


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 15, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Nah, he's a cunt. The thread needs renaming


That's what I thought too, but now I think I was wrong. He hasn't got the warmth or the depth.


----------



## NoXion (Jul 15, 2021)

I rather like "piece of shit", myself. He's a lump of waste that should be flushed.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 15, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> That's what I thought too, but now I think I was wrong. He hasn't got the warmth or the depth.


I see what you did there, well played.


----------



## tim (Jul 15, 2021)

Getting suspicious about the MSN


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 15, 2021)

tim said:


> Getting suspicious about the MSN




He's still sharing the clip though, increasing the number of people who'll watch (and possibly be moved by) it.

Drip, drip, drip.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 15, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> If he's banned he will blame us woke snowflakes.
> 
> Oh dear how sad never mind.


Wokeflakes


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 15, 2021)

Woke-O-Pops


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 15, 2021)

I don't think Laurence believes a word of his nonsense. He's an actor, spouting lines to get attention. He didn't get enough approval from Daddy because he's the least talented of the family. 

Never believe anything an actor says.


----------



## tim (Jul 20, 2021)

Off with his head


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 20, 2021)

I think you mean 'orf with his head', he's a posh twat remember.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2021)

what’s his angle on this?


----------



## tim (Jul 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> what’s his angle on this?


He hates Boris Johnson.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2021)

tim said:


> He hates Boris Johnson.


what for though? too soft or too strict on lockdown? what does he mean by treason?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 20, 2021)

Fox is an anti lockdown/mask/vax grifter too, so guessing that


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> what does he mean by treason?


Nearly giving Brenda the Rona? Other than that not a clue. Not sure the fuckwit knows himself.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 20, 2021)

Fox tweeted that vaccine passports are "declaring civil war" and I suspect that all this talk of treason comes from a land adjacent to the anti-everything brigade and Freeman type believers


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 20, 2021)

He's getting in too deep, isn't he? Have a feeling it's going to backfire on him soon.


----------



## tim (Jul 20, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Nearly giving Brenda the Rona? Other than that not a clue. Not sure the fuckwit knows himself.


More like not giving Brenda the Rona. He hates Johnson because he's trying to take away our freedom to infect others. If you read the rest of the thread this will become abundantly clear.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 20, 2021)

tim said:


> More like not giving Brenda the Rona. He hates Johnson because he's trying to take away our freedom to infect others. If you read the rest of the thread this will become abundantly clear.


I was kind of taking the piss.


----------



## gosub (Jul 21, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Fox tweeted that vaccine passports are "declaring civil war" and I suspect that all this talk of treason comes from a land adjacent to the anti-everything brigade and Freeman type believers



Oh don't there is enough dissonance in the official position to cause problems without going near whatver brand of "if you believe in it hard enough then its true"


----------



## scifisam (Jul 21, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> He's getting in too deep, isn't he? Have a feeling it's going to backfire on him soon.



He's already lost his acting career and most of his friends. Wouldn't be surprised if he ends up losing unsupervised access to his kids, or if they choose not to see him any more. But he's so far gone he'd probably revel in it as a martyr rather than try to change his behaviour.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 21, 2021)

scifisam said:


> He's already lost his acting career and most of his friends. Wouldn't be surprised if he ends up losing unsupervised access to his kids, or if they choose not to see him any more. But he's so far gone he'd probably revel in it as a martyr rather than try to change his behaviour.


Double down the rabbit hole


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 21, 2021)

scifisam said:


> He's already lost his acting career and most of his friends. Wouldn't be surprised if he ends up losing unsupervised access to his kids, or if they choose not to see him any more. But he's so far gone he'd probably revel in it as a martyr rather than try to change his behaviour.


I think that's it - he'll take it as further proof of "poor persecuted me".

Glad he's taken "liberal" out of his Twitter bio, though.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 21, 2021)

Twitter just suggested Lozza to me as someone I might like to follow! I don't think that'll be necessary with this thread.


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 21, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> He's getting in too deep, isn't he? Have a feeling it's going to backfire on him soon.


With these grifters / Professional Outrage Merchants on Twitter, I guess there's a need for increasingly offensive / outrageous tweets - as they can only measure 'success' by the number of retweets, number of replies, number of new followers etc. At that stage it doesn't really matter whether replies are supportive, or (as appears to be the case with 'Lozza') consist of scores of people calling him a fatuous bellend.

If you tone it down and become reasonable, no-one will be interested and you'll lose followers, as there are so many other 'what-woke-outrage-shall-I-be-angry-about-today' twitterers out there for them to follow. A competitive, crowded market, so you have to keep your end up (fnarr) with ever-more unpleasant posts.

I'm not sure that 'grifter' is the correct term for Fox; I understood it to mean an Alex Jones type who makes money from gullible followers by selling magic yellow water and anti-5G bits of dust from his belly button or whatever. Fox isn't making any money to my knowledge - I suppose he did have the begging bowl out when he was campaigning for Mayor - but he's no doubt in receipt of a generous trust fund from Daddy so isn't in great need of cash (correct me if I'm wrong). I suppose his acting career dried up so that's one income stream gone, but my guess is the family money will keep him in coke for a while, so all he has in his life is constantly being angry. Maybe he isn't as enraged at the English football team taking the knee or about vaccine passports as he makes out, but my hunch is that he's tapping into some deep-seated rage and resentment at his acting career having gone West. Even if he didn't need the acting cash, he needed to be admired and be in the (C-list) public eye, as he is a colossal egotist.

I'm A Celebrity beckons...


----------



## scifisam (Jul 21, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> my hunch is that he's tapping into some deep-seated rage and resentment at his acting career having gone West.



He was doing fine before he went bonkers though. He was in the TV show Victoria, and he was a celeb Gogglebox regular. Not A-list, but doing perfectly well. His acting career went west because of his nuttiness.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Twitter just suggested Lozza to me as someone I might like to follow! I don't think that'll be necessary with this thread.


I've had that, its from clicking the links on here I think


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 21, 2021)

scifisam said:


> He was doing fine before he went bonkers though. He was in the TV show Victoria, and he was a celeb Gogglebox regular. Not A-list, but doing perfectly well. His acting career went west because of his nuttiness.


He was doing fine and it wasn't enough for him. He decided he wanted to be more famous and has become notorious instead.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 21, 2021)

He could use the stage name : the notorious T.W.AT.


----------



## belboid (Jul 21, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> He could use the stage name : the notorious T.W.AT.


Twats are useful


----------



## tim (Jul 21, 2021)

Watts are useful, perhaps we should wire him up and pass a few through him.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 21, 2021)

belboid said:


> Twats are useful


I understand at least they have depth and warmth.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 21, 2021)

Lozza's self-sabotaging behaviour reminds me a bit of a friend/bandmate of mine from teenage years. I think he disliked himself so much he subconsciously didn't think he deserved to be happy, so he'd start stupid arguments with mates and girlfriends, or find ways of getting himself sacked from all his jobs, thus confirming his belief that "Nobody likes or cares about me". At his lowest point, he once told me that he'd been exchanging texts with an ex-girlfriend who he'd remained on friendly terms with. After telling her about his depression, she responded "I hope you find the happiness you deserve" which I thought was a nice, supportive thing to say. But my friend didn't see it like that - he said to me "Is she saying I don't deserve to be happy, then???" I spent hours trying to convince him that's probably not what she meant at all, and advising him to take her sentiments as read, particularly considering she didn't sound like the malicious type from what he'd told me about her. Also that if she didn't wish him well, she wouldn't be in touch with him, but that was when I realised just how extreme his self loathing was! I felt sorry for him but also realised he could twist just about anything into something negative and there's only so much you can counsel someone who's so gifted at thinking the worst of people.

Rimmer in _Red Dwarf_ is similar when they play the virtual reality game "Better Than Life" which is based on the player's wildest fantasies, and of course it gets ruined by Rimmer's rancid imagination of all the bad things he subconsciously expects to happen to him!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 21, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> He's getting in too deep, isn't he? Have a feeling it's going to backfire on him soon.



He's really got no choice but to escalate his bullshit at this point. It's either that or be swiftly replaced by some new cunt of the week. 

It probably seemed like a good scam in the early stages, but Fox has fallen victim to that particular cognitive bias that leads people to focus on outliers rather than the general trend; in this case the handful of gobshite trolls who make a good living out of it rather than the many hundreds of thousands of near-identical gobshite trolls who make no money out of it and who spend their lives rotting away in the corner of a wetherspoons somewhere.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 21, 2021)

Wetherspoons?


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 22, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lozza's self-sabotaging behaviour reminds me a bit of a friend/bandmate of mine from teenage years. I think he disliked himself so much he subconsciously didn't think he deserved to be happy, so he'd start stupid arguments with mates and girlfriends, or find ways of getting himself sacked from all his jobs, thus confirming his belief that "Nobody likes or cares about me". At his lowest point, he once told me that he'd been exchanging texts with an ex-girlfriend who he'd remained on friendly terms with. After telling her about his depression, she responded "I hope you find the happiness you deserve" which I thought was a nice, supportive thing to say. But my friend didn't see it like that - he said to me "Is she saying I don't deserve to be happy, then???" I spent hours trying to convince him that's probably not what she meant at all, and advising him to take her sentiments as read, particularly considering she didn't sound like the malicious type from what he'd told me about her. Also that if she didn't wish him well, she wouldn't be in touch with him, but that was when I realised just how extreme his self loathing was! I felt sorry for him but also realised he could twist just about anything into something negative and there's only so much you can counsel someone who's so gifted at thinking the worst of people.
> 
> Rimmer in _Red Dwarf_ is similar when they play the virtual reality game "Better Than Life" which is based on the player's wildest fantasies, and of course it gets ruined by Rimmer's rancid imagination of all the bad things he subconsciously expects to happen to him!



I knew someone like that and the dividing line between such self-loathing and narcissism is rice-paper thin. It's very easy to fall into manipulation on their part - an eagerness to be "seen" to be unpopular and unlucky, because it's all about their character, their personality, their demands. People who press self-destruct buttons on their own lives can be diagnosed on both sides of the argument - either helplessly depressed and in need of support, or helplessly manipulative and emotionally stunted. 

Fox must be aware of his tendency to press self-destruct for attention seeking means, for the constant rush of showing people how his best efforts to succeed are always thwarted by others even when his hand prints are on the big red button.


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 22, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> I knew someone like that and the dividing line between such self-loathing and narcissism is rice-paper thin. It's very easy to fall into manipulation on their part - an eagerness to be "seen" to be unpopular and unlucky, because it's all about their character, their personality, their demands. People who press self-destruct buttons on their own lives can be diagnosed on both sides of the argument - either helplessly depressed and in need of support, or helplessly manipulative and emotionally stunted.
> 
> Fox must be aware of his tendency to press self-destruct for attention seeking means, for the constant rush of showing people how his best efforts to succeed are always thwarted by others even when his hand prints are on the big red button.


I wasn't really aware of him before he became an anti-woke warrior; does anyone know if previously he displayed any of these self-destructive tendencies?

He had what appeared to be a fairly successful acting career until his 'Black woman is being racist to me' Question Time outburst, and I had thought maybe his current incoherent rage was due to his career going down the swanee, but thinking about him as the type of personality like the ones LeytonCatLady and PR1Berske mention, presumably he always had it in him to be a dick?

Other people, if they got criticised for their controversial comments and saw they were aligning themselves with the Daily Express tendency, might apologise and try to clarify rather than 'double down' and f*** up their careers... I guess that's his arrogance and narcissism at play - how dare you criticise me, of course I'm right. Comes with the patrician background. Although I see from his Wikipedia entry that he does occasionally apologise, to "Fellow humans who are Sikhs", and more recently, U-turning after his foolish comments about the England football team. Is he unable to control himself?


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 22, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> I wasn't really aware of him before he became an anti-woke warrior; does anyone know if previously he displayed any of these self-destructive tendencies?
> 
> He had what appeared to be a fairly successful acting career until his 'Black woman is being racist to me' Question Time outburst, and I had thought maybe his current incoherent rage was due to his career going down the swanee, but thinking about him as the type of personality like the ones LeytonCatLady and PR1Berske mention, presumably he always had it in him to be a dick?
> 
> Other people, if they got criticised for their controversial comments and saw they were aligning themselves with the Daily Express tendency, might apologise and try to clarify rather than 'double down' and f*** up their careers... I guess that's his arrogance and narcissism at play - how dare you criticise me, of course I'm right. Comes with the patrician background. Although I see from his Wikipedia entry that he does occasionally apologise, to "Fellow humans who are Sikhs", and more recently, U-turning after his foolish comments about the England football team. Is he unable to control himself?


I'm sure he can control himself, he just doesn't want to.


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 22, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> I'm sure he can control himself, he just doesn't want to.


Thats what I thought, but then why does he occasionally apologise? Is it because his chums sometimes tell him he's gone too far?
Obviously I'm spending too much of my time thinking about this fool's motivations  
- but I do find the psychology of these oddballs intriguing


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 22, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> I wasn't really aware of him before he became an anti-woke warrior; does anyone know if previously he displayed any of these self-destructive tendencies?
> 
> He had what appeared to be a fairly successful acting career until his 'Black woman is being racist to me' Question Time outburst, and I had thought maybe his current incoherent rage was due to his career going down the swanee, but thinking about him as the type of personality like the ones LeytonCatLady and PR1Berske mention, presumably he always had it in him to be a dick?
> 
> Other people, if they got criticised for their controversial comments and saw they were aligning themselves with the Daily Express tendency, might apologise and try to clarify rather than 'double down' and f*** up their careers... I guess that's his arrogance and narcissism at play - how dare you criticise me, of course I'm right. Comes with the patrician background. Although I see from his Wikipedia entry that he does occasionally apologise, to "Fellow humans who are Sikhs", and more recently, U-turning after his foolish comments about the England football team. Is he unable to control himself?


The overwhelming majority of actors don’t appear on QT. For him to be on there at all suggests he must have had some kind of political ambition in his sights.  

So I reckon he’s always been a bit odd/off politically and is nos just enjoying all the attention.

although I had seen him in things I didn’t clock his name until his awful appearance oh QT, but maybe he’s been vile for years.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 22, 2021)

He has to see himself as a brave volunteer prepared to speak truth into a woke world. Otherwise you'd just fucking curl up at night and whimper.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2021)

two sheds said:


> He has to see himself as a brave volunteer prepared to speak truth into a woke world. Otherwise you'd just fucking curl up at night and whimper.


He'd make more sense if he just curled and whimpered


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 22, 2021)

I think being married probably kept the worst of his personality in check, until she had enough and they were divorced.


----------



## tim (Jul 22, 2021)

So come Comrades, let's rally and the last woke let us fight


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 22, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> I think being married probably kept the worst of his personality in check, until she had enough and they were divorced.


Yes, that sounds about right. From what little I know of her, she seems fairly sound and sensible, and may have curbed his worst idiocies, until, as you say, she had had enough.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 22, 2021)

A woman I nearly went out with 40 years ago said her ex converted to christianity because of her but he cracked because "the strain of being nice to people was too much for him". 

May be some of that, too


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 22, 2021)

tim said:


> So come Comrades, let's rally and the last woke let us fight



"Every waking moment"... hang on, is he... woke?


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 22, 2021)

tim said:


> So come Comrades, let's rally and the last woke let us fight



 He has no right to talk about war, he doesn't know the meaning of the word. None of these selfish, entitled twats do. Imagine if they'd been around 80 years ago.😡🤬

"Why should I put my light out? You don't get to tell me what to do"

"No I won't wear a gas mask or use an Anderson shelter, I've done my own research and this lucky charm is far more effective"

"I don't believe this 'Blitz' is as bad as the MSM are telling us, it's just a ploy to control the people. Yes, I saw those photos of a bombed-out 'Coventry' in the paper, but I reckon those were really German cities.  And why would the Luftwaffe want to bomb us anyway? Doesn't make sense. Do your own research, wake up sheeple!"


----------



## agricola (Jul 22, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> He has no right to talk about war, he doesn't know the meaning of the word. None of these selfish, entitled twats do. Imagine if they'd been around 80 years ago.😡🤬
> 
> "Why should I put my light out? You don't get to tell me what to do"
> 
> ...



Fox would probably have either been interned or would have left to go to Europe for a radio gig.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 22, 2021)

Lord Baw-Bag


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 22, 2021)

agricola said:


> Fox would probably have either been interned or would have left to go to Europe for a radio gig.


Spot on  
Interned on the Isle of Man and complaining about the hotel and the food, how it was worse than Dachau.


----------



## tim (Jul 22, 2021)

agricola said:


> Fox would probably have either been interned or would have left to go to Europe for a radio gig.


If the latter had happened, Lord Haw-Haw would have abandoned GBNazi News and gone off to sulk in his villa in the South of (Vichy) France.


----------



## tim (Jul 22, 2021)

Merde! Laurence est l'aube.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 22, 2021)

tim said:


> Merde! Laurence est l'aube.



Never too proud to jump onto another bandwagon, regardless of where it's going...


----------



## andysays (Jul 22, 2021)

tim said:


> Merde! Laurence est l'aube.



I hope someone points that out to her and she responds to him, telling him what a twat she thinks he is.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2021)

tim said:


> So come Comrades, let's rally and the last woke let us fight



It's more traditional in war to spend your time prosecuting the conflict than using all your time in searching the earth for allies


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> Spot on
> Interned on the Isle of Man and complaining about the hotel and the food, how it was worse than Dachau.


More like worse than the dorchester


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 22, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Lord Baw-Bag


Lord Batshit


----------



## existentialist (Jul 22, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Lord Batshit


Now THERE'S your contractor's epithet...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 22, 2021)

Prick was in my neck of the woods yesterday, (Consett) no idea why. But the wanker took advantage of this takeaway.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 22, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Prick was in my neck of the woods yesterday, (Consett) no idea why. But the wanker took advantage of this takeaway.
> View attachment 280007


He forgot to order his Cunt Sauce


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 22, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Prick was in my neck of the woods yesterday, (Consett) no idea why. But the wanker took advantage of this takeaway.
> View attachment 280007


He's obsessed. Imagine wasting your life like this


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 22, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> He's obsessed. Imagine wasting your life like this


Yep. He's more obsessed with "woke culture" than the ones he accuses of wokeness.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 22, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Prick was in my neck of the woods yesterday, (Consett) no idea why. But the wanker took advantage of this takeaway.
> View attachment 280007


Deliveries to Chopwell, Stanley and Dipton may take more than an hour.


----------



## JimW (Jul 22, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> He's obsessed. Imagine wasting your life like this


Not that he's had one to waste since she left him.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 22, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Deliveries to Chopwell, Stanley and Dipton may take more than an hour.


Food could probably walk it quicker looking at the hygiene rating.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 23, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Yep. He's more obsessed with "woke culture" than the ones he accuses of wokeness.



It's often like that. Homophobes care more about anal sex than most gay men. Most transphobes care more about men in dresses than fans of Drag Race. And indeed people who are anti-"woke" tend to be obsessed with just about anything they can get their hands on. I've often noticed that most of the "you can't say anything these days"/"you can't even put the Union Flag in your window"/"Muslims don't like it when you XYZ" claims come from prejudiced knuckledraggers. "You can't even sing Baa Baa Black Sheep" is a claim I only hear coming from knobtwats.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 23, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> It's often like that. Homophobes care more about anal sex than most gay men. Most transphobes care more about men in dresses than fans of Drag Race. And indeed people who are anti-"woke" tend to be obsessed with just about anything they can get their hands on. I've often noticed that most of the "you can't say anything these days"/"you can't even put the Union Flag in your window"/"Muslims don't like it when you XYZ" claims come from prejudiced knuckledraggers. "You can't even sing Baa Baa Black Sheep" is a claim I only hear coming from knobtwats.


Who would want to sing "Baa Baa Black Sheep" past age three anyway?


----------



## tim (Jul 23, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Who would want to sing "Baa Baa Black Sheep" past age three anyway?


Politically erect cocks.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 23, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Who would want to sing "Baa Baa Black Sheep" past age three anyway?


Well, quite. But there are some weird totems for that lot.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 23, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Who would want to sing "Baa Baa Black Sheep" past age three anyway?



It has the same tune as twinkle twinkle little star. Which religion has a star as it’s symbol? George Soros has clearly got his fingerprints all over English nursery rhymes, the sneaky sod.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 23, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> It has the same tune as twinkle twinkle little star. Which religion has a star as it’s symbol? George Soros has clearly got his fingerprints all over English nursery rhymes, the sneaky sod.


Hoof-prints, shurely?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 23, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Well, quite. But there are some weird totems for that lot.


PROBABLY NOT EVEN ALLOWED TO TALK ABOUT TOTEM POLES EITHER


----------



## scifisam (Jul 23, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Who would want to sing "Baa Baa Black Sheep" past age three anyway?



I don't know about want, exactly, but it'd be people looking after small children.


----------



## tim (Jul 23, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> PROBABLY NOT EVEN ALLOWED TO TALK ABOUT TOTEM POLES EITHER


Or those Totem Czechs


----------



## tim (Jul 24, 2021)

You know you can't get the servants these days. It makes me almost feel proud of my kitchen floor.


----------



## gosub (Jul 24, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Who would want to sing "Baa Baa Black Sheep" past age three anyway?


Shepherds?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 24, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Who would want to sing "Baa Baa Black Sheep" past age three anyway?


Teachers?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 24, 2021)

tim said:


> You know you can't get the servants these days. It makes me almost feel proud of my kitchen floor.



His children must find their dad a constant excruciating embarrassment to a degree unknown by almost anyone else


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 24, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> It has the same tune as twinkle twinkle little star. Which religion has a star as it’s symbol? George Soros has clearly got his fingerprints all over English nursery rhymes, the sneaky sod.


There may be a lot more to nursery rhymes than is commonly imagined see eg Children's Nursery Rhyme Meanings Explained By Aleister Crowley, From "The Equinox"


----------



## Sue (Jul 24, 2021)

tim said:


> You know you can't get the servants these days. It makes me almost feel proud of my kitchen floor.



I don't understand. Has he just come out?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 24, 2021)

tim said:


> You know you can't get the servants these days. It makes me almost feel proud of my kitchen floor.



What the fuck is his issue?


----------



## Serge Forward (Jul 24, 2021)

He a bored toff with nowt else to fill his time, and a massive cunt.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 24, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> What the fuck is his issue?


Two of them who might now be asking Billie if they don't have to go and visit him any more.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 24, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> What the fuck is his issue?


That he's expected to clean up his own shit like a person of the 2020s, instead of getting serfs to do it like a 17th century baron.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 24, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> What the fuck is his issue?


I believe the medical diagnosis is Sneering Tosser Syndrome. Untreatable and possibly terminal in his case.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 24, 2021)

Sue said:


> I don't understand. Has he just come out?



trying to make some sort of statement methinks


suppose its better than wandering around during pride shaking your fist a pelican crossings


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 24, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> trying to make some sort of statement methinks
> 
> 
> suppose its better than wandering around during pride shaking your fist a pelican crossings


I saw a traffic light near King's Cross yesterday where the green man had a skirt on. Wonder what he'd have made of that.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 24, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> That he's expected to clean up his own shit like a person of the 2020s, instead of getting serfs to do it like a 17th century baron.


I like parque floors, but I think they’d be impractical in a kitchen.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 24, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I like parque floors, but I think they’d be impractical in a kitchen.


You'd enjoy parque life magazine, a publication dedicated to that type of flooring


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 24, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> You'd enjoy parque life magazine, a publication dedicated to that type of flooring


Fox was getting up when he wanted, until he was rudely a-woke-ned.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 24, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I saw a traffic light near King's Cross yesterday where the green man had a skirt on. Wonder what he'd have made of that.


Like with first aid, political correctness has no place in road safety. Someone could look at that, be distracted and walk out under a bus  .


----------



## tim (Jul 24, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Like with first aid, political correctness has no place in road safety. Someone could look at that, be distracted and walk out under a bus  .


Yes, one of those awful gender-fluid "hybrid" buses with which Sadiq Khan has clogged up the streets of London.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 24, 2021)

At least not one of those perverted Johnson bendy buses


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 24, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Like with first aid, political correctness has no place in road safety. Someone could look at that, be distracted and walk out under a bus  .


Road happy.

Fair enough to kill someone if they get hysterical about 'woke' on a traffic island...


----------



## tim (Jul 24, 2021)

two sheds said:


> At least not one of those perverted Johnson bendy buses


They were Loony Left Livingstone's Bendy buses. Johnson banished them, replacing them with the  New Ulster Protestant Routemaster, which had open platforms allowing Alpha males to prove their mettle by jumping on and off whilst the vehicle was careering through chaotic traffic at 20 miles an hour. Emasculator Khan has of course closed those platforms and embarked on a policy of creating a covert network of Jihadi cycle-paths.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## scalyboy (Jul 24, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


>



The divorce was over 5 years ago. He needs to move on. Directing all this resentment and bitterness at traffic lights, masks etc is not the sign of a healthy man. He would do better spending his £££ on therapy rather than spaffing it all on chang and ket 😁


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 24, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


>




"This is the kind of thing that turns the weans against you, Laurence."


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 24, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> The divorce was over 5 years ago. He needs to move on. Directing all this resentment and bitterness at traffic lights, masks etc is not the sign of a healthy man. He would do better spending his £££ on therapy rather than spaffing it all on chang and ket 😁


I read the tweet meaning divorced from reality.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 24, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


>



What the hell is he doing?!


----------



## Sue (Jul 24, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> What the hell is he doing?!


Being a twat seems a safe answer.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 24, 2021)

Praying to the Great Green Arkleseizure only it's blue


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 24, 2021)

Sue said:


> Being a twat seems a safe answer.


It's kind of him to provide so much material for this thread.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 24, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> You'd enjoy parque life magazine, a publication dedicated to that type of flooring


Edited by Damon Albarn and Phil Daniels


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 24, 2021)

He's just such a fucking entitled bellend.


----------



## tim (Jul 24, 2021)

At least our man can still speak freely on Russia Turday


----------



## two sheds (Jul 24, 2021)

Ooooh Reclaim Party Leader that puts him up there with Johnson and Starmer and the others. 'Portant man.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 24, 2021)

What's he got against the NHS? Fucking simpleton. Is he a Randian scumbag?


----------



## tim (Jul 24, 2021)

Humberto said:


> What's he got against the NHS? Fucking simpleton. Is he a Randian scumbag?



I doubt that there is a well-thumbed copy of 'Atlas Shrugged' on his bedside table


----------



## Humberto (Jul 24, 2021)

Yeah they all just instinctually align, forever.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 24, 2021)

the "populace" fucking shit for brains dickhead


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 24, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> the "populace" fucking shit for brains dickhead


He has the air of someone for whom 'populace' means an unguarded soft drink


----------



## xenon (Jul 24, 2021)

When's he going into residentail therapy? I give it 4 months.

Not rehab for drugs or whatever, just being a breakdown fuck up, with the cash to throw at shrinks.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 25, 2021)

What the hell was he on last night?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2021)

Marley was an antivaxer. sort of. is that the ref?


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 25, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Marley was an antivaxer. sort of. is that the ref?


Oh, didn't know that.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 25, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Marley was an antivaxer. sort of. is that the ref?



did the not do some cover of that song but with anti Vax lyrics


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> did the not do some cover of that song but with anti Vax lyrics


dunno, but i bet he sings no woman no weans to himself when drunk and alone


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 25, 2021)

xenon said:


> When's he going into residentail therapy? I give it 4 months.
> 
> Not rehab for drugs or whatever, just being a breakdown fuck up, with the cash to throw at shrinks.



"being a break down fuck up"?

WTF?


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 25, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Oh, didn't know that.



He refused treatment for the cancer that killed him, because woo.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 25, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> He refused treatment for the cancer that killed him, because woo.


Oh yeah


----------



## MrSki (Jul 25, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> He refused treatment for the cancer that killed him, because woo.


Loads of people refuse cancer treatment. Not many recover from lung cancer & often the treatment can ruin the end of your life. Not really comparable with anti vaxers.


----------



## maomao (Jul 25, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Loads of people refuse cancer treatment. Not many recover from lung cancer & often the treatment can ruin the end of your life. Not really comparable with anti vaxers.


Bob Marley didn't have lung cancer. He had skin cancer on his toe and refused an amputation quoting religious reasons letting it spread to other places.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 25, 2021)

Still different to antivaxxers as you can't pass your cancer on.


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Still different to antivaxxers as you can't pass your cancer on.


Rastafarians reject vaccinations for the same reasons which made Marley refuse medical intervention.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 25, 2021)

maomao said:


> Bob Marley didn't have lung cancer. He had skin cancer on his toe and refused an amputation quoting religious reasons letting it spread to other places.


I didn't know that but it was the spread of cancer to his lungs & brain that did for him. Not sure what stage the cancer was at when he was diagnosed & whether an amputation would have saved him. 
If I was diagnosed with terminal cancer I would refuse treatment after watching my brother go through chemo & radiotherapy. Better to just go for pain relief & have your better days rather than go through extra shit just to give you a few more days.
A personal opinion & I totally respect anyone who opts to prolong their life.
Sorry if off topic.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 25, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> dunno, but i bet he sings no woman no weans to himself when drunk and alone



and the morning after


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 25, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Loads of people refuse cancer treatment. Not many recover from lung cancer & often the treatment can ruin the end of your life. Not really comparable with anti vaxers.



He died from skin cancer.

Initially it was only on one toe (under the nail). 

Doctors recommended removal of the toe.

He refused because, he said, it went against his religion (Rastafarianism) to remove any part of the body. Iirc he hoped cannabis would fix it.

It spread throughout his body.

Less than 3 years later he died.


----------



## belboid (Jul 25, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> He died from skin cancer.
> 
> Initially it was only on one toe (under the nail).
> 
> ...


He did have surgery, but not the amputation recommended.   A skin graft allowed for the removal of some of the affected area.  Tho clearly not enough.


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 25, 2021)

belboid said:


> He did have surgery, but not the amputation recommended.   A skin graft allowed for the removal of some of the affected area.  Tho clearly not enough.



Like I said, he did not have the recommended treatment, it spread, he died.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2021)

it's a farrago of twats:


----------



## strung out (Jul 31, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> it's a farrago of twats:



Wish I lived my life offline enough to not know who that quartet of dickheads are.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 31, 2021)

strung out said:


> Wish I lived my life offline enough to not know who that quartet of dickheads are.


I know two: Daft Larry and Lifeboat Boy.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 31, 2021)

int that Crafty Wank?


----------



## strung out (Jul 31, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I know two: Daft Larry and Lifeboat Boy.


Andy Ngo (the anti-antifa guy from America) and Calvin Robinson (some alt righty media dude from the UK)


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 31, 2021)

strung out said:


> Andy Ngo (the anti-antifa guy from America) and Calvin Robinson (some alt righty media dude from the UK)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 31, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> it's a farrago of twats:



Not convinced about the anti-woke _Golden Girls_ reboot


----------



## gosub (Jul 31, 2021)

strung out said:


> Andy Ngo (the anti-antifa guy from America)


Is that the one who torpedoed Mumford and Son (no bodies all bad)


----------



## brogdale (Jul 31, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> it's a farrago of twats:



Is that a tiny, tiny table or am I just showing up the fact that I don't go out to eat any more?


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 31, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> it's a farrago of twats:



Looks like craftywank's just shot his bolt under the table.


----------



## strung out (Jul 31, 2021)

gosub said:


> Is that the one who torpedoed Mumford and Son (no bodies all bad)


Yeah, wrote the fash book the guy in Mumford and Sons was so admiring of.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 31, 2021)

#LibWankSoc


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 31, 2021)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 281461
> 
> 
> #LibWankSoc


Thundercunts are GO!


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 31, 2021)

strung out said:


> Andy Ngo (the anti-antifa guy from America) and Calvin Robinson (some alt righty media dude from the UK)


Why is Andy sniffing around Britain these days? 

Calvin Is an obnoxious ignoramus


----------



## brogdale (Jul 31, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Is that a tiny, tiny table or am I just showing up the fact that I don't go out to eat any more?


Ah, here we go...



saw the cunts coming


----------



## existentialist (Jul 31, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Ah, here we go...
> 
> View attachment 281481
> 
> saw the cunts coming


Well, one of them, anyway...


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 31, 2021)

Grimes appears to be morphing into Richard Hammond to Fox's Clarkson.

_#bellendsbanquet_


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2021)

Bit bunged up, that beak


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 31, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Bit bunged up, that beak
> View attachment 281484


i see he can't find anyone to sort the back of his neck out for him


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Ah, here we go...
> 
> View attachment 281481
> 
> saw the cunts coming


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


>



Craftywerk


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 31, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


>



gang of four cunts


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 31, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


>





A good one straight out the traps 👍


----------



## existentialist (Jul 31, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


>



Wanklife


----------



## MrSki (Jul 31, 2021)

Craftywank & the tossers.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 31, 2021)

Atomic Waffen


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 31, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


>



Simple Minds


----------



## Raheem (Jul 31, 2021)

Two Tugs On the Cock


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 1, 2021)

Take That Libtards


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 1, 2021)

Snow(flake)patrol


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 1, 2021)

NSick


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 1, 2021)

Erm People (OK, I've used that one before...)


----------



## Humberto (Aug 1, 2021)

The Grifters


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 1, 2021)

Swine Direction


----------



## Raheem (Aug 1, 2021)

Big Cuntery


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 1, 2021)

The Unwanted.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 1, 2021)

The Who?
For danny la rouge


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 1, 2021)

Right Said Twat


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 1, 2021)

Larry and the hatemakers.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 1, 2021)

Twat Larry's Band


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 1, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Why is Andy sniffing around Britain these days?
> 
> Calvin Is an obnoxious ignoramus


Despite all the Covid restrictions these guys seem to travel freely - Farage popping in and out of the US for Trump rallies when they’d let nobody else in, ngo here, Hopkins in Australia.  Who is facilitating these freewheeling super-beings that operate under different rules to the rest of us?


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 1, 2021)

Doozy, Beak'ed, Thick and Twitch


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 1, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


>



The awful toothy smile on that Grimes cunt. Jeezus.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 1, 2021)

2 Untalented.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Aug 1, 2021)

The Beastly Boys


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 1, 2021)

J(erks) L(osers) S(addos).


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 1, 2021)

Bellend Sebastian


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 1, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> Bellend Sebastian


You win!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 1, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


>




New (World) Order


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 1, 2021)

Moronaco.


----------



## quiet guy (Aug 1, 2021)

U4 

Because they're twice as shit as U2


----------



## gosub (Aug 1, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> U4
> 
> Because they're twice as shit as U2


Doesn't work like that... If you add 1 to infinity or times infinity by 2 you still get infinity


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 1, 2021)

Foxy Music


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 1, 2021)

Trashy Bumpkins.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 1, 2021)

public image very limited


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 1, 2021)

SS club 7


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 1, 2021)

S(hower)
O(f)
S(hit)


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 1, 2021)

Earth. Wind and twats


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 1, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


>



It looks like the gotcha photo after four separate paedohunter stings somehow collided


----------



## Serge Forward (Aug 1, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Earth. Wind and twats


Or just... Wind.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 1, 2021)

The men who really should be hung


----------



## existentialist (Aug 1, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> The men who really should be hung


"The Men They Haven't Yet Hanged"?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 1, 2021)

The crankberries


----------



## existentialist (Aug 1, 2021)

Wipesnake


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 1, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> The crankberries


Top 50 far right crank grifts, for sure


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 1, 2021)

Killing Woke


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 1, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Killing Woke


Very good


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 1, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


>



The moment their agent gave them the bad news that the cover feature they were promised in popular teen Nazi magazine _Just C18_ has been pulled to make space for Milo's new agony uncle column (Grimes got confused by mentions of 'pulled' and 'column')


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 1, 2021)

New Model Barmy


----------



## gosub (Aug 1, 2021)

Dros


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 1, 2021)

ein direction


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 1, 2021)

Right Wing Said Fred


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 1, 2021)

The Tragically UKIP


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 1, 2021)

Duh Duh


----------



## BoxRoom (Aug 1, 2021)

The Wankies


----------



## tim (Aug 1, 2021)

The Sticky Tables.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 1, 2021)

The Show Them The Doors


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 1, 2021)

The Inhuman League


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 1, 2021)

Reich Said Fred


----------



## existentialist (Aug 1, 2021)

The New Skrewdrivers


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 1, 2021)

UB14Words


----------



## prunus (Aug 1, 2021)

Fleetwood Services


----------



## iona (Aug 1, 2021)

Anyone else keep opening this thread and thinking the household objects pop stars thread has taken a weird turn?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 1, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


>



CONCERNS RAISED AS NEW ROTHERHAM SOCIAL SERVICES SAFEGUARDING TEAM UNVEILED


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 1, 2021)

Twatima Mansions


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 1, 2021)

Far Right Said Fred


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 1, 2021)

Gang Of Four Twats


----------



## keybored (Aug 1, 2021)

The Four Fops


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 1, 2021)

Boyz II Twatz
Twatzone
(have these been done before? Soz, hungover and lack of sleep aargh)


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 1, 2021)

What would happen if Jolyon Maugham met Laurence?


----------



## keybored (Aug 1, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> What would happen if Jolyon Maugham met Laurence?


Either they would just cancel each other out or the universe would implode into a black hole.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 1, 2021)

keybored said:


> Either they would just cancel each other out or the universe would implode into a black hole.


My money's on Hard Stares.


----------



## agricola (Aug 1, 2021)

existentialist said:


> My money's on Hard Stares.



IIRC they've reserved that as the name of their podcast next year


----------



## BillRiver (Aug 1, 2021)

The Loozas


----------



## Dystopiary (Aug 1, 2021)

The Dandy Arsehols


----------



## tim (Aug 1, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> What would happen if Jolyon Maugham met Laurence?


A blood spattered kimono and a life sentence


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 1, 2021)

tim said:


> A blood spattered kimono and a life sentence


I'm picturing it now in the style of a mid-2000s two-part ITV1 drama starring Ross Kemp and Robson Green


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2021)

The Plagues


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 1, 2021)

Dire Mates


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 1, 2021)

Echo Chamber and the Ad Hominem


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 1, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Dire Mates


Superb!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 1, 2021)

Dick Cave and the Bad Cheese.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 1, 2021)

Actor and the Pathetics


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 1, 2021)

Dozy Beaky Prick & Snitch.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 1, 2021)

Ham 69


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 1, 2021)

(Right) Charlie Twins.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 1, 2021)

Laurence and the Fashine


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 1, 2021)

Doofergrass.


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 1, 2021)

4 cement milkshakes


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 2, 2021)

A Flock of Evils


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 2, 2021)

Soft Wessel


----------



## Nylock (Aug 2, 2021)

Slipknot*




*come the day....


----------



## scifisam (Aug 2, 2021)

Boyz Owned


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 2, 2021)

Take Twat


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 2, 2021)

Lawrence of inania


----------



## RedRedRose (Aug 2, 2021)

Laurence and the test tube babies


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 2, 2021)

Simply simple


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 2, 2021)

Laurence Fox and Some Other Cunts


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 2, 2021)

Larry and the Piss Takers.


----------



## rekil (Aug 2, 2021)

I'd be amazed if it's not done already but all I can think of is Wastelife.


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 2, 2021)

Larry Shitter and the Shitter Band


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 2, 2021)

St. Winifrid’s School CUNTS


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 2, 2021)

RedRedRose said:


> Laurence and the test tube babies


sure any material they released would be reviewed under the heading 'arguments for abortion'


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 2, 2021)

Big Cuntry


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 2, 2021)

is it me or has the cunt ratio in society increased dramatically since say 2017? gotta be something to do with the algorithym.

turn off the fucking internet.


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 2, 2021)

Old Cants On The Gak
The Gakstreet Boys


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 2, 2021)

i've put an almost (can only be deactivated in a small window of time) unremovable blocker on my phone, giving me access to only maps, whatsapp, and phone.

feels very nice, more mental and emotional bandwith.


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 2, 2021)

fishfinger said:


> Larry Shitter and the Shitter Band


Only just worked this one out! Good work


----------



## pesh (Aug 2, 2021)

Ramoans


----------



## Benjamin F (Aug 2, 2021)

Have we had _The Trolling Crones_?


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 2, 2021)

Very Below Average White Band


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 2, 2021)

Sloane Armatrading


----------



## Dom Traynor (Aug 2, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Sloane Armatrading


As opposed to Mark Thatcher's four piece Goan Armstrading or Alan Sugar's trio Joan Amstrading.


----------



## prunus (Aug 2, 2021)

Bad Company
Madness


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 2, 2021)

The Who?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 2, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> The Who?


But which period - pre-kiddie porn investigation, or post?


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 2, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> But which period - pre-kiddie porn investigation, or post?


They’re researching a book.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Aug 2, 2021)

Lozza Foreskin and the Pullbacks.


----------



## Sue (Aug 2, 2021)

Echobellends


----------



## existentialist (Aug 2, 2021)

Dumpy's Shiny Nuts


----------



## maomao (Aug 2, 2021)

Cunt Zeppelin


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 2, 2021)

Laurence Fox and the Bastards (with deepest apologies to Lars Frederiksen!)


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 2, 2021)

Instead of Blur, "Cunt"


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 2, 2021)

Dirty Rotten Imbeciles

Throbbing Dogwhistle


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 2, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Laurence Fox and the Bastards (with deepest apologies to Lars Frederiksen!)


Come to think of it, Lars' other band would work as well.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 2, 2021)

White Sabbath


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 3, 2021)

.


Calamity1971 said:


> The Who?
> For danny la rouge





danny la rouge said:


> The Who?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 3, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Come to think of it, Lars' other band would work as well.


Yeah, Lozza is a rancid little arsewipe all right...


----------



## belboid (Aug 3, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Come to think of it, Lars' other band would work as well.


Moronica?


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 3, 2021)

belboid said:


> Moronica?


Different Lars.


----------



## Dystopiary (Aug 3, 2021)

Infected Notmuchroom


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 13, 2021)

Has he really been quiet for a while week? What's he up to?


----------



## belboid (Aug 13, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Has he really been quiet for a while week? What's he up to?


Don’t go there.  If it’s what it probably is, it’s an image won’t be able to get out of your head.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 13, 2021)

Leery git, more likely


----------



## belboid (Aug 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


>



Airplane mode and WiFi?


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 13, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Leery git, more likely



Hmm. Should that be lairy?


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 13, 2021)

If it pays better than grifting reactionary bollocks I guess we should pray that crypto works out for him.


----------



## belboid (Aug 13, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Hmm. Should that be lairy?


No, that has some semi-positive meanings.  Or ones the exhibit some intelligence at least.


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


>



The ‘humble brag’ seems to be one of his trademarks - on the surface, self-effacing and self-denigrating … While at the same time bragging about the fact that he’s now an ultra-cool crypto-currency trader.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 13, 2021)

That's nice, means he'll certainly be able to pay any huge fines that might be levied because of his paedophile accusations


----------



## Storm Fox (Aug 13, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> The ‘humble brag’ seems to be one of his trademarks - on the surface, self-effacing and self-denigrating … While at the same time bragging about the fact that he’s now an ultra-cool crypto-currency trader.


Although is that a humble brag? I seems to think he's on his way to make a fortune, while only having made about £200 over a unknown amount of time. But he's down for the cool crypto trader cred.
But I may well have missed something.


----------



## maomao (Aug 13, 2021)

I've had about a tenner in BTC in my wallet for months and it's up and down like a bride's nightie. I'm not sure that graph, without defined X axis is very impressive at all.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 13, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> The ‘humble brag’ seems to be one of his trademarks - on the surface, self-effacing and self-denigrating … While at the same time bragging about the fact that he’s now an ultra-cool crypto-currency trader.



Tall tales from the crypt


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 13, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> Although is that a humble brag? I seems to think he's on his way to make a fortune, while only having made about £200 over a unknown amount of time. But he's down for the cool crypto trader cred.
> But I may well have missed something.


That's the thing, I read it as being a tongue-in-cheek self-pisstake, pretty much the same as going "ah, I'm living the high life now" if you won £20 on a scratchcard or something. But maybe that's my desire to give people the benefit of the doubt, maybe the prick is actually so self-important he meant it seriously.


----------



## Storm Fox (Aug 13, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> That's the thing, I read it as being a tongue-in-cheek self-pisstake, pretty much the same as going "ah, I'm living the high life now" if you won £20 on a scratchcard or something. But maybe that's my desire to give people the benefit of the doubt, maybe the prick is actually so self-important he meant it seriously.


I hope your right.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 13, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Maybe the prick is actually so self-important he meant it seriously.


That is generous. No maybe about it!


----------



## Dom Traynor (Aug 15, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> That's the thing, I read it as being a tongue-in-cheek self-pisstake, pretty much the same as going "ah, I'm living the high life now" if you won £20 on a scratchcard or something. But maybe that's my desire to give people the benefit of the doubt, maybe the prick is actually so self-important he meant it seriously.


Nah I agree it's just a self pisstake. And quite a clever knowing one. 

Doesnt stop him being a total cunt and not that bright.


----------



## Lurdan (Aug 17, 2021)

twitter link


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2021)

Lurdan said:


> twitter link


So now he’s writing Patrick Cowley lyrics


----------



## PR1Berske (Aug 17, 2021)

Oh fuck, he wants to do Eurovision.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2021)

He tweeted that at 7.41am this morning so he’s either had some profound thoughts after a night on the pub dust, or he’s been having some lovely dreams. But imagine having that thought at that time in the morning and then deciding it was a good idea to tweet it


----------



## pesh (Aug 17, 2021)

now i have The Weather Girls in my head.


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> So now he’s writing Patrick Cowley lyrics



Tune


----------



## Shellee (Aug 17, 2021)

Lurdan said:


> twitter link





Orang Utan said:


> He tweeted that at 7.41am this morning so he’s either had some profound thoughts after a night on the pub dust, or he’s been having some lovely dreams. But imagine having that thought at that time in the morning and then deciding it was a good idea to tweet it


It seems to be a popular Facebook meme and on mugs, posters etc so perhaps he stumbled on it during some hungover browsing and thought he’d give it a go. I read it’s a quote from a G.Michael Hopf  novel, but which came first, the meme or the novel, who knows? We all need hard men.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2021)

Shellee said:


> It seems to be a popular Facebook meme and on mugs, posters etc so perhaps he stumbled on it during some hungover browsing and thought he’d give it a go. I read it’s a quote from a G.Michael Hopf  novel, but which came first, the meme or the novel, who knows? We all need hard men.


it makes him sound like The Hulk on ketamine


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> He tweeted that at 7.41am this morning so he’s either had some profound thoughts after a night on the pub dust, or he’s been having some lovely dreams. But imagine having that thought at that time in the morning and then deciding it was a good idea to tweet it


It's extraordinary isn't it?
I know I shouldn't, but I can't help being intrigued by his psychology / pathology - cos as you say, what on Earth possessed him to tweet that? Surely even the most unaware fool would pause and think they just might be setting themselves up for piss-taking replies and repeated Grindr mentions?

Most responses to his other tweets I've seen are anti, and a fair amount are merciless piss-taking, you'd have to be fairly resilient to put up with all that mockery on a long term basis, but we know he's not that impervious... in fact he's rather sensitive, gets 'triggered' easily, blocks loads of people... I reckon the only plausible explanation is chronic drug overuse and insomnia clouding his judgement.

"Pub dust" is excellent BTW  In fact your entire post made me smile - Lozza's early morning profound thoughts and lovely dreams. Good work!


----------



## BillRiver (Aug 17, 2021)

Lurdan said:


> twitter link



Looza wants some hard men?

MEN who are HARD?

He should be on Grindr then, not Twitter so much. Someone should tell him.

ETA - oops, I posted before reading the rest of thread/other responses, again...


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 17, 2021)

You know he just loves the attention, right?


----------



## BillRiver (Aug 17, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> You know he just loves the attention, right?



And also white powder, and hard men.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2021)

It's starting to feel like kicking someone when they're down

Which is of course the best time to kick them


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 17, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> And also white powder, and hard men.


Ironically, given that the former is an impediment to the latter.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 17, 2021)

or so you've heard


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 17, 2021)

two sheds said:


> or so you've heard


I have no first hand experience of cocaine, so it’s all based on reports.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 17, 2021)

tried it twice first time had no effect second time it was a nasty power trip type thing that I didn't like at all 

so quite


----------



## BillRiver (Aug 17, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Ironically, given that the former is an impediment to the latter.



Only really for the performance of the top (the HARD man).

Not such an issue for the bottom.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 17, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Not such an issue for the bottom.


😐


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2021)

he should take up boxing, if he’s so tough. he might even enjoy being battered around the ring by a succession of hard men.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 17, 2021)

He’s just in it for the adulation.  Who doesn’t like a warm hand on their entrance?


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## existentialist (Aug 17, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> View attachment 284072


Are we sure he doesn't mean Manchester Evening News?


----------



## MrSki (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## hitmouse (Aug 18, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Are we sure he doesn't mean Manchester Evening News?


That does make sense I suppose, in good times with less dramatic news stories the MEN is more likely to seek out fluffier, lighter stories to fill their pages, so I can see how good times would indeed lead to a relatively "soft" edition of the MEN.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Aug 18, 2021)

Shellee said:


> It seems to be a popular Facebook meme and on mugs, posters etc so perhaps he stumbled on it during some hungover browsing and thought he’d give it a go. I read it’s a quote from a G.Michael Hopf  novel, but which came first, the meme or the novel, who knows? We all need hard men.


i only came here to post that Instagram post from Owen Jones.


----------



## Hollis (Aug 19, 2021)

If I didn't know any better I'd believe the Reclaim Party is an absurd situationist prank (to quote a certain Brixton bar owner)..




But Daubney's about as odious and dumb as they come.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 19, 2021)

Hollis said:


> If I didn't know any better I'd believe the Reclaim Party is an absurd situationist prank (to quote a certain Brixton bar owner)..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Clear why the actor had to get another job.


----------



## keybored (Aug 19, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Instead of Blur, "Cunt"


Why not just say "Blur"?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 20, 2021)

Hollis said:


> If I didn't know any better I'd believe the Reclaim Party is an absurd situationist prank (to quote a certain Brixton bar owner)..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wtaf


----------



## two sheds (Aug 20, 2021)

"Behind every great man is a great man ..." 

shouldn't that be "... is a hard man"?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2021)

keybored said:


> Why not just say "Blur"?


I can see him being friends with that cheesy bellend out of Blur, Clarkson’s neighbour


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## souljacker (Aug 20, 2021)

Hollis said:


> If I didn't know any better I'd believe the Reclaim Party is an absurd situationist prank (to quote a certain Brixton bar owner)..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This guy is an actor?


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 20, 2021)

Hollis said:


> If I didn't know any better I'd believe the Reclaim Party is an absurd situationist prank (to quote a certain Brixton bar owner)..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's funny because Greta Thunberg is also a schoolgirl! 

It's funny because Dianne Abbot is also...someone

It's funny because...twat

What _is _funny, however, is that as the tedious joke goes on you can see him getting visibly bored with it to the extent the 'call' with Matt Hancock is just him saying 'fuck off', before reading a book about the 'Great Reset'.

A day late and a dollar short Larry


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 20, 2021)

souljacker said:


> This guy is an actor?


Well, no. That's why he's spendig all his time and dark money to spread populist hysteria


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 20, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> View attachment 284404


I love that.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 20, 2021)

Tbh this money isn’t that dark, Reform are largely funded by financier Jeremy Hoskings, presumably because he wants some libertarian tax haven future for the UK, and the culture war is a good vehicle for funnelling people towards the sort of far right regime that would enact it.


----------



## RainbowTown (Aug 26, 2021)

A new low. Even for this vile piece of turd.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 26, 2021)

Fucking close to racially charged hate speech that.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 26, 2021)

He's such a fucking racist bellend. And being charged with rape is not the same as being convicted of it.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Aug 26, 2021)

RainbowTown said:


> A new low. Even for this vile piece of turd.



Yeah, conflating this issue with BLM. Looza, classy as ever. Just a bit more rope and he'll make out he's a martyr.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 26, 2021)

Cunt's taking a hammering on twitter. 2.5k likes is fucking depressing. Can someone just put this prick out of his misery


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2021)

Fucking anemic looking public school wanker with no mates. Can fucking do one and fuck off while doing it.


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 26, 2021)

RainbowTown said:


> A new low. Even for this vile piece of turd.



Basically, racist


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 26, 2021)

I've reported it. Now off out to take a piss in the wind.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 26, 2021)

Tweet seems to have been deleted or removed


----------



## PR1Berske (Aug 26, 2021)

His mind can't possibly be wired correctly, if I can put it that way.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 26, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Tweet seems to have been deleted or removed



Hopefully he's next


----------



## BillRiver (Aug 26, 2021)

Removed by Twitter, not the Looza himself.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 26, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Removed by Twitter, not the Looza himself.
> 
> View attachment 285390


Now he gets to play the victim for being ‘cancelled’. Standard right wing attention-seeking bollocks. The neediness is showing again.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 26, 2021)

I guess it's good it was removed, none the wiser about the actual content though as I never saw it, and yes he can now do the "cancelled snowflake" "proud boy walk" online


----------



## Lurdan (Aug 27, 2021)

Screenshot for posterity :



Spoiler: Racist shit


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 27, 2021)

Lurdan said:


> Screenshot for posterity :
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Racist shit


The Internet never forgets, Looza...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 27, 2021)

Also, wouldn't Fox expect the right to a fair trial if he was accused of rape? Yet in the case of Mendy he's assumed the worst, just like he did when he compiled that list of Asian guys accused of grooming. None of them had been convicted either.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 27, 2021)

Oh god, he’s now spouting off that he’ll keep his kids out of school rather than risk them being jabbed against his will. He doesn’t have custody of the kids.

Plus moaning about paying school fees for them. 

Bellend.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 27, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Oh god, he’s now spouting off that he’ll keep his kids out of school rather than risk them being jabbed against his will. He doesn’t have custody of the kids.
> 
> Plus moaning about paying school fees for them.
> 
> Bellend.


He can send them to the state school then, the fecking skinflint!


----------



## alex_ (Aug 27, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Oh god, he’s now spouting off that he’ll keep his kids out of school rather than risk them being jabbed against his will. He doesn’t have custody of the kids.
> 
> Plus moaning about paying school fees for them.
> 
> Bellend.



Expect billy piper is looking forward to instructing the lawyers to tell him the kids have had all their gov recommended shots.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 27, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Also, wouldn't Fox expect the right to a fair trial if he was accused of rape? Yet in the case of Mendy he's assumed the worst, just like he did when he compiled that list of Asian guys accused of grooming. None of them had been convicted either.


Yes exactly. As my posting history shows I am no apologist for rapists but the fact remains every accused is entitled to a fair trial which he could have jeopardised.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 27, 2021)

What a wanker!!! 

I can't say twatter now ffs


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 27, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Oh god, he’s now spouting off that he’ll keep his kids out of school rather than risk them being jabbed against his will. He doesn’t have custody of the kids.
> 
> Plus moaning about paying school fees for them.
> 
> Bellend.


But he's not paying. His big money backers are


----------



## alex_ (Aug 27, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> But he's not paying. His big money backers are



It all comes out of his fees tho.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 27, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> What a wanker!!!
> 
> I can't say twatter now ffs


Sure you can. I don't think his account has been removed, has it? Just that  particular vile racist tweet.

I feel sorry for his kids, having a racist for a biological father. I hesitate to say 'dad' because for all I know he's not allowed near them.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Aug 27, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Sure you can. I don't think his account has been removed, has it? Just that  particular vile racist tweet.
> 
> I feel sorry for his kids, having a racist for a biological father. I hesitate to say 'dad' because for all I know he's not allowed near them.


Imagine being their mother. She must just spend her life telling the kids that Dad talks shit and they should ignore it


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 27, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Imagine being their mother. She must just spend her life telling the kids that Dad talks shit and they should ignore it


I do feel sorry for Billie Piper, she must have those moments where you suddenly startle yourself by going 'what the absolute fuck was I thinking?'


----------



## Johnny Doe (Aug 27, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> I do feel sorry for Billie Piper, she must have those moments where you suddenly startle yourself by going 'what the absolute fuck was I thinking?'


Yeah, given she seems quite level-headed, I can only imagine he's changed into this lunatic rather than being like it when she met him


----------



## Badgers (Aug 27, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Imagine being their mother. She must just spend her life telling the kids that Dad talks shit and they should ignore it


She is on the record saying that while she disagrees with him on most things she bites her tongue for the kids sake. 

However she did say that one of the kids told him that 'do you know that everyone hates you dad?'


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2021)

Badgers said:


> She is on the record saying that while she disagrees with him on most things she bites her tongue for the kids sake.
> 
> However she did say that one of the kids told him that 'do you know that everyone hates you dad?'


she had to have a tongue transplant after having ended up severing hers


----------



## Johnny Doe (Aug 27, 2021)

Badgers said:


> She is on the record saying that while she disagrees with him on most things she bites her tongue for the kids sake.
> 
> However she did say that one of the kids told him that 'do you know that everyone hates you dad?'


Not easy to bite your tongue if your children's Dad is openly racist. Arguably, you shouldn't, though it's a awful position to be put in


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 27, 2021)

Badgers said:


> She is on the record saying that while she disagrees with him on most things she bites her tongue for the kids sake.
> 
> However she did say that one of the kids told him that 'do you know that everyone hates you dad?'


Out of the mouths of babes...


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 27, 2021)

after an overnight pause, he’s come back with an excavator to carry on digging


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 27, 2021)

Long overdue for this guy to be relegated to whatever social media cesspit Katie Hopkins has ended up on - has anyone ever actually seen them in the same room together?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 27, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> after an overnight pause, he’s come back with an excavator to carry on digging


And it took six tweets to explain what he "really" meant.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Aug 27, 2021)

I watched a fillum on Netflix called the hole last night. Laurence Fox was in it but it wasn't too bad, he plays a kind of rapey posh boy who's exactly like I'd imagine Fox was back then and he dies very violently. I enjoyed it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 27, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> Long overdue for this guy to be relegated to whatever social media cesspit Katie Hopkins has ended up on - has anyone ever actually seen them in the same room together?



Hopefully no edgy programme makers will ever stoop low enough to give them a show together.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 27, 2021)

SpineyNorman said:


> I watched a fillum on Netflix called the hole last night. Laurence Fox was in it but it wasn't too bad, he plays a kind of rapey posh boy who's exactly like I'd imagine Fox was back then and he dies very violently. I enjoyed it.


I’ve seen it I think - Keira Knightley and Thora Birch in it too?

Fox was typecast from an early age


----------



## SpineyNorman (Aug 27, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I’ve seen it I think - Keira Knightley and Thora Birch in it too?
> 
> Fox was typecast from an early age


That's the one!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 27, 2021)

Page 1, post #3


Jan 20, 2020
Add bookmark
#3
Yeah dunno why we'd give this prick a whole thread.

Now we are at page 71 post #2114.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## tim (Aug 27, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I’ve seen it I think - Keira Knightley and Thora Birch in it too?
> 
> Fox was typecast from an early age



Typecast because he is basically a shoddy knock-off of his uncle. You couldn't take Laurence seriously in a film like "Day of the Jackal", despite the passing resemblance.


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 27, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Hopefully no edgy programme makers will ever stoop low enough to give them a show together.



The "Two Minutes Hate With Katie and Laurence" might be a stretch even for GB News.


----------



## edcraw (Aug 27, 2021)

Maybe a small thing but this really reads like he doesn’t have an issue with people using power & money to silence victims (which isn’t even happening here) just that “the ordinary man” isn’t able to carry out rape and then do that.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 27, 2021)

Could say the same about (some) actors

He's hastily trying to cover his tracks eh wot


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 27, 2021)

edcraw said:


> Maybe a small thing but this really teases that he doesn’t have an issue with people using power & money to silence victims (which isn’t even happening here) just that “the ordinary man” isn’t able to carry out rape and then do that.
> 
> View attachment 285529


And this is a guy who doesn't give a shit about women's rights in the usual run of things. He only mentions that when it's an excuse for being racist or transphobic.


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 28, 2021)

edcraw said:


> Maybe a small thing but this really reads like he doesn’t have an issue with people using power & money to silence victims (which isn’t even happening here) just that “the ordinary man” isn’t able to carry out rape and then do that.
> 
> View attachment 285529


It’s a nonsense claim anyway. Since when have footballers “been portrayed as saints”?
Rashford’s laudable school meals initiative was so widely covered in the media in part _because_ it was so unusual IMHO - in general, we don’t expect PL footballers to be activists or even to express political opinions.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 28, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> It’s a nonsense claim anyway. Since when have footballers “been portrayed as saints”?
> Rashford’s laudable school meals initiative was so widely covered in the media in part _because_ it was so unusual IMHO - in general, we don’t expect PL footballers to be activists or even to express political opinions.



Yeah. I mean, obviously he only knows about cricket and polo, but still.


----------



## maomao (Aug 28, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> The "Two Minutes Hate With Katie and Laurence" might be a stretch even for GB News.


With Larry and Kate surely. Sounds better if it rhymes.


----------



## Epico (Aug 28, 2021)

Let's not give GB news ideas. We can put together a better TV station. Damn, my cat could do a better job.


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 28, 2021)

edcraw said:


> Maybe a small thing but this really reads like he doesn’t have an issue with people using power & money to silence victims (which isn’t even happening here) just that “the ordinary man” isn’t able to carry out rape and then do that.
> 
> View attachment 285529


Said the man who rose to fame shutting down a woman on national television from a platform o privilege


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 28, 2021)

maomao said:


> With Larry and Kate surely. Sounds better if it rhymes.




Katie and her hatey-rapey-matey.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 22, 2021)

Now claiming to be un-cancelled as he’s been signed up to play the lead role in some crowd funded effort based on Trumpist conspiracy theories about Biden’s son Hunter, telling the truth that MSM has hidden. I’m sure it will be massive. Straight to Betamax.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 22, 2021)

Ah yes, here we go...


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 22, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Now claiming to be un-cancelled as he’s been signed up to play the lead role in some crowd funded effort based on Trumpist conspiracy theories about Biden’s son Hunter, telling the truth that MSM has hidden. I’m sure it will be massive. Straight to Betamax.


This thread came up and I thought WTF now!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

I think video 2000 rather than betamax though


----------



## two sheds (Sep 22, 2021)

vhs had all the porn on though didn't it?

Hastily eta: or so I've been informed


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 23, 2021)

two sheds said:


> vhs had all the porn on though didn't it?
> 
> Hastily eta: or so I've been informed


I can help you there.

The porn industry in the 80s accounted for 1 in 4 video sales. As such when the porn barons were confronted with the choice of what to film on, they chose VHS over betamax.

And that's why Betamax failed.

The porn industry has had a massive influence over what formats succeeded or failed. And ironicially was eaten up alive itself with the advent of streaming.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 23, 2021)

That's what I heard too  

And why the Philips V2000 format failed, too, apart from being ahead of its time i.e. a wonderful system but they couldn't make it consistently


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 23, 2021)

www.bbc.com/news/business-48283409.amp

It's two years old but still relevant and backs up what I posted


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 23, 2021)

two sheds said:


> That's what I heard too
> 
> And why the Philips V2000 format failed, too, apart from being ahead of its time i.e. a wonderful system but they couldn't make it consistently


I miss playing Dragons Lair on Laserdisc in the Brighton arcades when I was a kid. 

Now _that_ was proper groundbreaking


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 23, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Now claiming to be un-cancelled as he’s been signed up to play the lead role in some crowd funded effort based on Trumpist conspiracy theories about Biden’s son Hunter, telling the truth that MSM has hidden. I’m sure it will be massive. Straight to Betamax.



One entitled git playing another. How is he still a thing? How?


----------



## tim (Sep 23, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> This thread came up and I thought WTF now!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> I think video 2000 rather than betamax though


Video 2000, whilst a commercial failure was a higher quality product than its rivals. The same can not be said about Fox.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 23, 2021)

tim said:


> Video 2000, whilst a commercial failure was a higher quality product than its rivals. The same can not be said about Fox.


Yep they couldn't make it reliably. Technically too far ahead of its time, something else that can also not be said about Fox.


----------



## Storm Fox (Sep 23, 2021)

Don't forget the RCA SelectaVision system. 
This guy does 5, 30 minutes videos on a system that was basically dead before it began and it really interesting for a giving level of geekery. 



Spoiler: You Tube playlist


----------



## philosophical (Sep 23, 2021)

He can’t actually act though can he?
He is very poor quality.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 23, 2021)

tim said:


> Video 2000, whilst a commercial failure was a higher quality product than its rivals. The same can not be said about Fox.


commercial failure check


two sheds said:


> Yep they couldn't make it reliably. Technically too far ahead of its time, something else that can also not be said about Fox.


reliably twatish check


----------



## pogofish (Sep 23, 2021)

AverageJoe said:


> And that's why Betamax failed.



It also had something to do with one of the main UK retailers/rental firms getting hold of a very large number of low-grade/low-featured VHS machines for a pittance (IIRC an initial attempt at launching the format had failed, leaving warehouses full of unsold early generation machines), which allowed them to move VHS as a loss leader - to get them into homes for far less than the competition.

But yes, overall the early adoption for porn has long been a significant indicator of a soon to be very successful technology.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 23, 2021)

Caxton missed out though


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 23, 2021)

Seems like a perfect role for a career comeback! 

well... I doubt the last bit


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2021)

AverageJoe said:


> I can help you there.
> 
> The porn industry in the 80s accounted for 1 in 4 video sales. As such when the porn barons were confronted with the choice of what to film on, they chose VHS over betamax.
> 
> ...


btw betamax didn’t quite die as it continued to be used in recording television programmes (though it’s pretty much all digital now), being of much better quality than VHS


----------



## pogofish (Sep 23, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> btw betamax didn’t quite die as it continued to be used in recording television programmes (though it’s pretty much all digital now), being of much better quality than VHS



That's Betacam - None of the what, four versions of which had anything in common with Betamax beyond the physical cassette.


----------



## Storm Fox (Sep 23, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> btw betamax didn’t quite die as it continued to be used in recording television programmes (though it’s pretty much all digital now), being of much better quality than VHS


The same guy I linked to above does a comparison between Beta and VHS and talks a bit about Betacam


----------



## Mezzer (Sep 23, 2021)

This thread is going waaay off message...   Keep to the script please.


----------



## tim (Sep 23, 2021)

Mezzer said:


> This thread is going waaay off message...   Keep to the script please.



If you insist:

_*My God! It's James Hathaway,
isn't it?

Hello, Scarlett.

There. Good.

Who's that with Scarlett?

Policeman, I expect.

How can you tell?

Looks like a policeman.

The place is rancid with them.
If Billy will go getting shot...

I think perhaps I should call Titus
and see what the hospital says.

What do you think, darling?
You've only just put the phone down.

I'm not asking you to do it, am I?

I'm not sure I can quite
see you as Father Hathaway.

Nor could I in the end.

What about you? What have you
been doing with yourself?

Me? I'm one of the idle rich.
Surely you read about us.

I read that you got married.
Mmm...yes, Fabio.
*_
*That was er
... Oh,


Inspector Lewis: Season 4, Episode 1 script  | Subs like Script*


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2021)

Mezzer said:


> This thread is going waaay off message...   Keep to the script please.


there’s no script - just chat that can go anywhere. buckle up


----------



## Mezzer (Sep 23, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> there’s no script - just chat that can go anywhere. buckle up


This whole page has not one message on Laurance Fox, the twat.  That's what the thread is for.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 23, 2021)

Mezzer said:


> This whole page has not one message on Laurance Fox, the twat.  That's what the thread is for.


There's been a couple of pages like that on this thread, and it's sweet irony that he can't even be the centre of attention on his own thread!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 23, 2021)

Who would play Laurence Fox in the Laurence Fox biopic?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 23, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Who would play Laurence Fox in the Laurence Fox biopic?


Dunno, but it wouldn't surprise me if he failed the audition, just like he didn't manage to get the role of his own dad's son.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 23, 2021)

His brother-in-law's dabbled in acting, perhaps he could get the gig 👍


----------



## gosub (Sep 23, 2021)

Mezzer said:


> This whole page has not one message on Laurance Fox, the twat.  That's what the thread is for.



No need . Settled fact .

Blackberris a bit disappointing this year, I think it's coz didn't really get much rain


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 23, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Who would play Laurence Fox in the Laurence Fox biopic?


I reckon Matt Smith could have a go.


----------



## keybored (Sep 23, 2021)

Mezzer said:


> This whole page has not one message on Laurance Fox, the twat.  That's what the thread is for.


This is just the kind of back-seat moderating we need more of.


----------



## maomao (Sep 23, 2021)

gosub said:


> Blackberris a bit disappointing this year, I think it's coz didn't really get much rain


Are you in the UK? It pissed down all summer and I picked bumper crops here  (London) in July and in Scotland in August.


----------



## gosub (Sep 23, 2021)

maomao said:


> Are you in the UK? It pissed down all summer and I picked bumper crops here  (London) in July and in Scotland in August.


Yep down south aT present


----------



## xenon (Sep 23, 2021)

maomao said:


> Are you in the UK? It pissed down all summer and I picked bumper crops here  (London) in July and in Scotland in August.



People always say this about British summers, it pissed down. No way man. It was hot for quite awhile. Too hot if you ask me. July. Half of August. Even September has been quite warm.
I’m in Bristol, apparently is one of the UK’s sunniest cities. Maybe I should move.


----------



## Serge Forward (Sep 23, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Who would play Laurence Fox in the Laurence Fox biopic?


Robert Webb?


----------



## xenon (Sep 23, 2021)

Harsh. I quite likeRobert Webb. he seems like a good egg.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 23, 2021)

xenon said:


> People always say this about British summers, it pissed down. No way man. It was hot for quite awhile. Too hot if you ask me. July. Half of August. Even September has been quite warm.
> I’m in Bristol, apparently is one of the UK’s sunniest cities. Maybe I should move.


It's quite warm in London too, though not unbearably so. Warm enough not to need a coat, but not so hot that it makes you want to puke. Mind, I've been working from home during the day and not going out until the evening, so maybe it's been hotter than I've noticed. It's due to cool down to more autumny temp next week.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 23, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Who would play Laurence Fox in the Laurence Fox biopic?


Give Billie Piper first dibs.


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 23, 2021)

Mezzer said:


> This thread is going waaay off message...   Keep to the script please.


----------



## Storm Fox (Sep 23, 2021)

gosub said:


> No need . Settled fact .
> 
> Blackberris a bit disappointing this year, I think it's coz didn't really get much rain


The blackberrys are pretty good around my way. One advantage of blackberrys is seagulls aren't agile enough to eat them.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 23, 2021)

🤣


----------



## kittyP (Sep 23, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Who would play Laurence Fox in the Laurence Fox biopic?



I reckon Lolly Adefope could do a good send up job as one of her character comedy acts.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 23, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> 🤣



I think the one thing he may have difficulty with is the younger women bit, considering he rejects all women under 35 for being too woke.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 23, 2021)

Mezzer said:


> This thread is going waaay off message...   Keep to the script please.



Improv.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 23, 2021)

Mezzer said:


> This thread is going waaay off message...   Keep to the script please.


You trying to cancel us?  eh? eh?


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 23, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Who would play Laurence Fox in the Laurence Fox biopic?


Somebody nobody has ever heard of who can't act.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 23, 2021)

Oh, fucking hell, twat's just shown up in a show on Netflix.

Arsehole


----------



## two sheds (Sep 23, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Somebody nobody has ever heard of who can't act.


Laurence Fox?


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 23, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Laurence Fox?


Lol


----------



## Serge Forward (Sep 24, 2021)

xenon said:


> Harsh. I quite likeRobert Webb. he seems like a good egg.


He's a dick. But I was thinking Webb in his Sir Digby Chicken-Caesar persona.


----------



## andysays (Sep 24, 2021)

xenon said:


> People always say this about British summers, it pissed down. No way man. It was hot for quite awhile. Too hot if you ask me. July. Half of August. Even September has been quite warm.
> I’m in Bristol, apparently is one of the UK’s sunniest cities. Maybe I should move.


We can argue about whether or not it pissed down all the time, but here in London we have definitely had a wetter than usual summer.

My job involves cutting grass, lots of cutting grass, and during most summers there is an extended period without rain which allows the ground to dry out so that the grass slows down and even stops growing for a while, allowing us to do other stuff. This hasn't happened at all this year.

You could even say that summer has been cancelled this year, rather than Christmas...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 24, 2021)

andysays said:


> You could even say that summer has been cancelled this year, rather than Christmas...


And you know whose fault that is! Those pesky Wokerati won't be happy until nothing is allowed to exist, including happiness!


----------



## maomao (Sep 24, 2021)

andysays said:


> We can argue about whether or not it pissed down all the time, but here in London we have definitely had a wetter than usual summer.
> 
> My job involves cutting grass, lots of cutting grass, and during most summers there is an extended period without rain which allows the ground to dry out so that the grass slows down and even stops growing for a while, allowing us to do other stuff. This hasn't happened at all this year.
> 
> You could even say that summer has been cancelled this year, rather than Christmas...


This was the case in London but not Bristol. Parts of London received twice their annual average rainfall in July as this map shows:




Mezzer said:


> This whole page has not one message on Laurance Fox, the twat.


Who's he then?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 24, 2021)

maomao said:


> Who's he then?


Mezzer just told you! A twat.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 24, 2021)

maomao said:


> This was the case in London but not Bristol. Parts of London received twice their annual average rainfall in July as this map shows:
> 
> View attachment 289904
> 
> Who's he then?


Mezzer or Liam Fox?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 24, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Mezzer or *Liam* Fox?


Who? 🤣


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 24, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Who? 🤣


Tory MP and former minister.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 24, 2021)

andysays said:


> We can argue about whether or not it pissed down all the time, but here in London we have definitely had a wetter than usual summer.
> 
> My job involves cutting grass, lots of cutting grass, and during most summers there is an extended period without rain which allows the ground to dry out so that the grass slows down and even stops growing for a while, allowing us to do other stuff. This hasn't happened at all this year.
> 
> You could even say that summer has been cancelled this year, rather than Christmas...




I do a lot of cycling on bridle paths in SW Surrey and this year's weather left them muddy, really muddy until mid-August and the warm-wet nature of things made them overgrown with stingers and brambles. As a result cycling has been, challenging and not a little painful.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 24, 2021)

andysays said:


> We can argue about whether or not it pissed down all the time, but here in London we have definitely had a wetter than usual summer.
> 
> My job involves cutting grass, lots of cutting grass, and during most summers there is an extended period without rain which allows the ground to dry out so that the grass slows down and even stops growing for a while, allowing us to do other stuff. This hasn't happened at all this year.
> 
> You could even say that summer has been cancelled this year, rather than Christmas...


You must have had Glasgow’s weather then. We’ve had an unusually hot, dry and sunny summer.  When it’s rained (rarely) it has _absolutely fucking belted_ down (overwhelming drainage), but I can’t remember another year I was able to wear shorts from May until well into September.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2021)

andysays said:


> We can argue about whether or not it pissed down all the time, but here in London we have definitely had a wetter than usual summer.
> 
> My job involves cutting grass, lots of cutting grass, and during most summers there is an extended period without rain which allows the ground to dry out so that the grass slows down and even stops growing for a while, allowing us to do other stuff. This hasn't happened at all this year.
> 
> You could even say that summer has been cancelled this year, rather than Christmas...


Xmas will be cancelled or curtailed, it's not either or but and


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 24, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Tory MP and former minister.


Oh yeah, and he was also a racist sexist little prick, wasn't he?









						Tory apologises for racist joke
					

The race row engulfing the Tories intensified last night after a shadow cabinet minister was forced to apologise for telling a joke that was both racist and sexist.




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 24, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> he was also a racist sexist little prick, wasn't he?


I refer the honourable member to my previous answer.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 24, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Xmas will be cancelled or curtailed, it's not either or but and



That'll annoy Fox. He'll be on about Wokemas or something.


----------



## maomao (Sep 24, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> You must have had Glasgow’s weather then. We’ve had an unusually hot, dry and sunny summer.  When it’s rained (rarely) it has _absolutely fucking belted_ down (overwhelming drainage), but I can’t remember another year I was able to wear shorts from May until well into September.


Yes, I noticed on the map I posted that Glasgow received less than half its average rainfall in July which means it rained solidly for less than fifteen days.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 24, 2021)

maomao said:


> Yes, I noticed on the map I posted that Glasgow received less than half its average rainfall in July which means it rained solidly for less than fifteen days.


Yup. July is normally Monsoon.  That’s when the Glasgow Fair Fortnight is, and it was abnormally sunny.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 24, 2021)

andysays said:


> You could even say that summer has been cancelled this year, rather than Christmas...


it's political correctness gone mad.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 24, 2021)

We've been getting really nice Spring and Autumn weather - last year well into October as I recall before it started getting cold and rainy - with not much at all during Summer.


----------



## xenon (Sep 24, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Tory MP and former minister.



Ah yes. Neil Fox, AKA pedo crab smasher.


----------



## xenon (Sep 24, 2021)

maomao said:


> This was the case in London but not Bristol. Parts of London received twice their annual average rainfall in July as this map shows:
> 
> View attachment 289904
> 
> Who's he then?



Ah yeah, I was in London a few times over the summer. There was an epic thunder storm in June that seemed to come out of no where.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 24, 2021)

xenon said:


> Ah yeah, I was in London a few times over the summer. There was an epic thunder storm in June that seemed to come out of no where.




London often has torrential rain in June, horrifically occasionally accompanied by Cliff Richard crawling out of the sewer to warble at the soaking masses who just came to watch a game of tennis.


----------



## andysays (Sep 24, 2021)

maomao said:


> This was the case in London but not Bristol. Parts of London received twice their annual average rainfall in July as this map shows:
> 
> View attachment 289904
> 
> Who's he then?



Yeah, I was going to including a comment that I'd heard it had been a drier than usual summer in the west of the country, but went for the cheap joke about cancel culture instead


----------



## maomao (Sep 24, 2021)

andysays said:


> Yeah, I was going to including a comment that I'd heard it had been a drier than usual summer in the west of the country, but went for the cheap joke about cancel culture instead


Can you please not derail this important weather thread.


----------



## andysays (Sep 24, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Xmas will be cancelled or curtailed, it's not either or but and


I certainly don't rule out Xmas being cancelled as well as summer


----------



## andysays (Sep 24, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> it's political correctness gone mad.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 24, 2021)

maomao said:


> Can you please not derail this important weather thread.


Can a mod _please_ change the title?


----------



## andysays (Sep 24, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> You must have had Glasgow’s weather then. We’ve had an unusually hot, dry and sunny summer.  When it’s rained (rarely) it has _absolutely fucking belted_ down (overwhelming drainage), but I can’t remember another year I was able to wear shorts from May until well into September.


I'm very happy for you danny.

I'll think of you in your shorts as I'm hacking through the jungle that has grown up in many of the sites I'm supposed to be maintaining.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 24, 2021)

andysays said:


> I'll think of you in your shorts


All the girls say that.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 24, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> All the girls say that.



Thinking of you in my shorts


----------



## tim (Sep 24, 2021)

andysays said:


> We can argue about whether or not it pissed down all the time, but here in London we have definitely had a wetter than usual summer.
> 
> My job involves cutting grass, lots of cutting grass, and during most summers there is an extended period without rain which allows the ground to dry out so that the grass slows down and even stops growing for a while, allowing us to do other stuff. This hasn't happened at all this year.
> 
> You could even say that summer has been cancelled this year, rather than Christmas...



You are part of the woke, rootless, Cosmopolitan Metropolitan elite who thinkseverything is about them. You know nothing about ordinary people's weather


----------



## Mezzer (Sep 24, 2021)

Fuck, you lot above must be bored...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 24, 2021)

That would be the chairman of the bored


----------



## Shellee (Sep 24, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> There's been a couple of pages like that on this thread, and it's sweet irony that he can't even be the centre of attention on his own thread!


Also, it’s human nature to avoid spending too much time contemplating on slimy piles of shit. Your mind naturally seeks diversions….


----------



## brogdale (Sep 24, 2021)

Mezzer said:


> Fuck, you lot above must be bored...


I think you'll find that those you refer to find alternative demands upon their time boring.


----------



## scalyboy (Sep 24, 2021)

As the divine St Oscar said, there is only one thing worse than being talked about, and that is not being talked about. So it's pleasing to see that the annoying upper class twat Fox is not being discussed, even on his very own thread. SUCK IT UP POSH BOY


----------



## existentialist (Sep 24, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> As the divine St Oscar said, there is only one thing worse than being talked about, and that is not being talked about. So it's pleasing to see that the annoying upper class twat Fox is not being discussed, even on his very own thread. SUCK IT UP POSH BOY


Look what you've started now!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2021)

Mezzer said:


> Fuck, you lot above must be bored...


a/s/l?


----------



## Serge Forward (Sep 24, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Can a mod _please_ change the title?


Wotsisname, the twat?


----------



## scifisam (Sep 24, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> As the divine St Oscar said, there is only one thing worse than being talked about, and that is not being talked about. So it's pleasing to see that the annoying upper class twat Fox is not being discussed, even on his very own thread. SUCK IT UP POSH BOY



Who?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 24, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Wotsisname, the twat?


There’s been enough talk about him. I was thinking “very important weather thread”.


----------



## petee (Sep 24, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> The blackberrys are pretty good around my way. One advantage of blackberrys is seagulls aren't agile enough to eat them.



seagulls aren't really good at anything, eh farmerbarleymow  .


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 24, 2021)

Mezzer said:


> Fuck, you lot above must be bored...



Regarding your post count. You must be busy...


----------



## starfish2000 (Sep 30, 2021)

If I were Matt Berry I’d do a special episode of Toast of London where he accidentally ends up pissed on Question Time and unintentionally becomes a politicaI commentator. Don’t forget Toast appeared in ‘Prince Phillip: Scoundrel Dog’. Fox is now life imitating art.

Stephen Toast already has a sickly looking sidekick who could do the Dellingpole role.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Dec 24, 2021)

I'll quote it before it vanishes behind a paywall. Mr Fox wants a jury 



> Laurence Fox has been urged to settle a libel suit over a "pointless" exchange in which he called three people "paedophiles" on Twitter.
> 
> The actor is being sued by Simon Blake, a former Stonewall trustee, Coronation Street actress Nicola Thorp and drag artist Crystal after referring to them as "paedophiles" during an online row in October last year.
> 
> ...


----------



## 8ball (Dec 24, 2021)

Very bizarre story.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 24, 2021)

Ground Elder said:


> I'll quote it before it vanishes behind a paywall. Mr Fox wants a jury


“all apparently intelligent and talented people” LOL


----------



## andysays (Dec 24, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> “all apparently intelligent and talented people” LOL


Yeah, that bit certainly raised an eye brow with me


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 24, 2021)

He is a racist twat though.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 24, 2021)

If this is the basis of his defence, I think that Fox should be encouraged to spend half a Mill on the case! 😂



> Mr Fox used the launch of the manifesto for his London mayoral campaign to defend his right to call people "paedophiles" on Twitter, citing free speech and claiming it is a "meaningless and baseless" insult.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 24, 2021)

brogdale said:


> If this is the basis of his defence, I think that Fox should be encouraged to spend half a Mill on the case! 😂


that's what I thought at first - worked for that twat in the US though  

Hard to see how he can claim calling someone a paedophile is ok but calling someone a racist isn't.


----------



## andysays (Dec 24, 2021)

two sheds said:


> that's what I thought at first - worked for that twat in the US though
> 
> Hard to see how he can claim calling someone a paedophile is ok but calling someone a racist isn't.


The difference isn't between calling someone a peadophile or a racist, it's between *him* calling someone a paedophile and someone else calling *him* a racist.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 24, 2021)

How do you mean?


----------



## existentialist (Dec 24, 2021)

two sheds said:


> How do you mean?


It's one law for him, another for everyone else...


----------



## two sheds (Dec 24, 2021)

And British libel law is different from (as I recall) US libel law in that you actually have to prove they said something so he's got to demonstrate that they are indeed paedophiles. I'd imagine it's fairly straightforward to demonstrate (if) he's made racist tweets for example.


----------



## andysays (Dec 24, 2021)

two sheds said:


> How do you mean?


As existentialist says, it's one rule for him, and another for everyone else, at least in his head.

He doesn't really care about free speech as a general principle, it's just narcissistic entitlement.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Dec 24, 2021)

existentialist said:


> It's one law for him, another for everyone else...


That’s how authoritarianism works. 
And they will judge you of crimes to which they are guilty themselves


----------



## two sheds (Dec 24, 2021)

Ah well Fox's defence didn't seem to hold up very well for the Mail in front of  IPSO at least









						Mail Online: Ipso upholds complaint over town being ‘no-go area for white people’
					

Online edition of Daily Mail ordered to publish correction as title’s defence dismissed




					www.theguardian.com
				






> The title’s defence – that no reasonable person was likely to take the claim seriously – was dismissed by the Independent Press Standards Organisation (Ipso).



oh dear, never mind


----------



## two sheds (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Dom Traynor (Dec 27, 2021)

Jimmy Hill


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 27, 2021)

What's the betting he posts about having COVID shortly?


----------



## scifisam (Dec 27, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> What's the betting he posts about having COVID shortly?



Nah, he would never post about it. He would never even know unless he got taken to hospital for something else - the easiest way to never be diagnosed with covid is to never test yourself even if you're ill.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 27, 2021)

two sheds said:


> View attachment 303238


Didn’t someone then post a photo of him in the queue wearing one?


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 27, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Didn’t someone then post a photo of him in the queue wearing one?


That was photoshopped apparently, debunked on twatter, a real picture of him with a mask from another occasion transplanted onto a different background.

Is he claiming some kind of medical exemption or just looking to pick a fight and not getting one?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 27, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> That was photoshopped apparently, debunked on twatter, a real picture of him with a mask from another occasion transplanted onto a different background.
> 
> Is he claiming some kind of medical exemption or just looking to pick a fight and not getting one?


pretty sure he posted on twatter about having ordered an exemption lanyard last year, so wouldn't suprise me if he does claim one, no idea if he actually is but I can confirm that being a twat is NOT a medical exemption


----------



## keybored (Dec 27, 2021)

two sheds said:


> View attachment 303238


And then the whole queue and all the immigration officers clapped.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 27, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> pretty sure he posted on twatter about having ordered an exemption lanyard last year, so wouldn't suprise me if he does claim one, no idea if he actually is but I can confirm that being a twat is NOT a medical exemption


I think he was actually punting them, at some point.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 27, 2021)

He is right on one thing, though. 2 and 3 year old kids *are* dehumanising.


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 27, 2021)

keybored said:


> And then the whole queue and all the immigration officers clapped.


And then... along came a full marching band, with a tickertape reception... and palm fronds were laid in his path (on top of the red carpet), all specially for The Twat.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 27, 2021)

keybored said:


> And then the whole queue and all the immigration officers clapped.


----------



## Rob Ray (Dec 27, 2021)

It's pretty amazing if you think about it, the way they bravely wander around defying The Man by doing things that won't get them arrested.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 27, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> And then... along came a full marching band, with a tickertape reception... and palm fronds were laid in his path (on top of the red carpet), all specially for The Twat.


And the teacher fainted.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Dec 27, 2021)

Rob Ray said:


> It's pretty amazing if you think about it, the way they bravely wander around defying The Man by doing things that won't get them arrested.


I was recently watching that old episode of Nevermind The Buzzcocks with that bellend Donny Tourette on it, he reminds me of Laurence Fox.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 27, 2021)

two sheds said:


> View attachment 303238


someone ask him his body count on twitter please. hey lawrence, how many people have you killed with your shit? i want them to get a flash of "oh shit maybe i'm wrong"


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 27, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> someone ask him his body count on twitter please. hey lawrence, how many people have you killed with your shit? i want them to get a flash of "oh shit maybe i'm wrong"


not that it would cause that. but everyone is so in their own echo chamber it'd be great to prod him with that.


----------



## likesfish (Dec 27, 2021)

tbf nobody of any value takes any advice from Mr fox


----------



## Dom Traynor (Dec 27, 2021)

Indeliblelink said:


> I was recently watching that old episode of Nevermind The Buzzcocks with that bellend Donny Tourette on it, he reminds me of Laurence Fox.


I met Donny once and can vouch for him being a real bellend indeed.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Dec 28, 2021)

Indeliblelink said:


> I was recently watching that old episode of Nevermind The Buzzcocks with that bellend Donny Tourette on it, he reminds me of Laurence Fox.


At least he had the good grace to stick to being a shit musician. Fox has been a shit actor, shit musician, shit political campaigner, shit liar and a massive shit cunt.


----------



## tim (Dec 28, 2021)

He's going to make the self-styled Conservative Woman very unhappy and vice-versa. Him, her, his dad and his uncle might well make a promising team for the  celebrity death challenge given they will be the super-spreading celebrity couple of 2022.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 28, 2021)

tim said:


> Him, her, his dad and his uncle might well make a promising team for the  celebrity death challenge given they will be the super-spreading celebrity couple of 2022.



Not sure what state Fox's finances are in, but I think he might be gambling on living longer than the unvaccinated 71-year-old widow he's supposedly marrying today.


----------



## Lurdan (Dec 28, 2021)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Fox has been a shit actor, shit musician, shit political campaigner, shit liar and a massive shit cunt.


I'll grant you the rest but I don't think he's completely useless as an actor.
I find his performance here as an annoying twat being hit by Mel Smith quite compelling.


----------



## JimW (Dec 28, 2021)

Lurdan said:


> I'll grant you the rest but I don't think he's completely useless as an actor.
> I find his performance here as an annoying twat being hit by Mel Smith quite compelling.


Not that great. Easy to drop like a sack of shit if that's the real inner you.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 28, 2021)

Lurdan said:


> I'll grant you the rest but I don't think he's completely useless as an actor.
> I find his performance here as an annoying twat being hit by Mel Smith quite compelling.


He really inhabited his role as a feckless cad, wastrel and bounder in _Gosford Park_


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Dec 28, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> Not sure what state Fox's finances are in, but I think he might be gambling on living longer than the unvaccinated 71-year-old widow he's supposedly marrying today.


Crikey, quite a journey he's been on isn't it? From bad acting, being married to Billie Piper and releasing probably the worst album in recorded music history to hate figure on twitter, failed politician and gold digging some tory widow.

I'm almost interested to observe from a distance what 2022 has in store for him. If heat magazine done a weekly gossip column on hate filled twitter arseholes and their slow motion car crash lives I'd probably buy it... Or at best flick through it at work.


----------



## gosub (Dec 28, 2021)

tim said:


> He's going to make the self-styled Conservative Woman very unhappy and vice-versa. Him, her, his dad and his uncle might well make a promising team for the  celebrity death challenge given they will be the super-spreading celebrity couple of 2022.





No you don't sunshint.  If you aren't vaccinated.  And cleared immigration Xmas Eve. You are self isolating for a few days yet before taking a second test.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 28, 2021)

Doctor Carrot said:


> gold digging some tory widow.


Oh, are they actually getting married? I thought it was another one of his posts that turns out to have been “irony” or something.

The boy who shitposted wolf, or whatever.


----------



## Sue (Dec 28, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Oh, are they actually getting married? I thought it was another one of his posts that turns out to have been “irony” or something.


Who knows. I seem to have completely lost the capacity to distinguish real stuff from not real stuff. .


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 28, 2021)

Sue said:


> Who knows. I seem to have completely lost the capacity to distinguish real stuff from not real stuff. .


Exactly.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Dec 28, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Oh, are they actually getting married? I thought it was another one of his posts that turns out to have been “irony” or something.
> 
> The boy who shitposted wolf, or whatever.


What sue said. Who the fuck knows anymore?


----------



## gosub (Dec 28, 2021)

Sue said:


> Who knows. I seem to have completely lost the capacity to distinguish real stuff from not real stuff. .


I thought we paid Serco quite a lot of tax payers money to check on shit like this


----------



## hegley (Dec 28, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Oh, are they actually getting married? I thought it was another one of his posts that turns out to have been “irony” or something.
> 
> The boy who shitposted wolf, or whatever.


Pretty sure he's taking the piss.


----------



## gosub (Dec 28, 2021)

hegley said:


> Pretty sure he's taking the piss.



I think he's bored and hasn't got anyone to play with.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 28, 2021)

That looks like him taking the piss out of the Mail for contacting him, not the wedding itself. But it's really odd. If it is all a joke is a really weird one.


hegley said:


> Pretty sure he's taking the piss.


----------



## Sue (Dec 28, 2021)

scifisam said:


> That looks like him taking the piss out of the Mail for contacting him, not the wedding itself. But it's really odd. If it is all a joke is a really weird one.


(We really need a shrug or rolleyes reaction thing.)


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 28, 2021)

scifisam said:


> That looks like him taking the piss out of the Mail for contacting him, not the wedding itself. But it's really odd. If it is all a joke is a really weird one.


I initially took the “announcement” as some “point” he was making about physical contact.  I never understand what point he’s trying to make, so I just shrugged and got on with my day. And as Sue said, who the fuck knows what’s real any more.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 28, 2021)

All icing, no wedding cake


----------



## tim (Dec 28, 2021)

scifisam said:


> That looks like him taking the piss out of the Mail for contacting him, not the wedding itself. But it's really odd. If it is all a joke is a really weird one.


It's just not funny, which is hardly weird, as none of his jokes are funny.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 28, 2021)

Sue said:


> (We really need a shrug or rolleyes reaction thing.)


----------



## Sue (Dec 28, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


>


To posts.


----------



## PR1Berske (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## likesfish (Dec 30, 2021)

hes got a libel case to deal with although the legal costs being quoted are bonkers


----------



## scalyboy (Dec 30, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> All icing, no wedding cake
> 
> View attachment 303480


"First chu getta the (inherited) money, then-a chu get the acting jobs (on the strength of your famiglia dynasty), then-a chu throw it all away an' make an el grande tit of yourself on tha Twitter for ever. Chichi, get me more yay-o"


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 30, 2021)

likesfish said:


> hes got a libel case to deal with although the legal costs being quoted are bonkers





Yeah 😀


----------



## Dom Traynor (Dec 30, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


>



411 unread texts?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 30, 2021)

Dom Traynor said:


> 411 unread texts?




An average morning’s haul of people texting in to call him a dickhead.


----------



## Raheem (Dec 30, 2021)

Dom Traynor said:


> 411 unread texts?


PMs of support.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 30, 2021)

tim said:


> He's going to make the self-styled Conservative Woman very unhappy and vice-versa. Him, her, his dad and his uncle might well make a promising team for the  celebrity death challenge given they will be the super-spreading celebrity couple of 2022.



Ahh, Kathy Con Wom, not one of Ken Loach's more popular films.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 30, 2021)

Oh, is he still tweeting? That's nice for him. One day, he might get a book out of it. Y'know, dripping with 'irony' that he can sell to other dickheads. Shrugging and laughing. 'Look! I'm relevant!'

Wetwang.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 31, 2021)

Dom Traynor said:


> 411 unread texts?



411 requests for unpaid child support I reckon.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 2, 2022)

He absolutely is holding a wig in his hand.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 2, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>




He is just wall to wall wtf at the moment.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 2, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>




Either a wig or his GF has no shoulders, neck, or body.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 2, 2022)

either's possible tbf


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 2, 2022)

Next up:
a fake papparazzi shot of him in a tryst with his much younger mistress, Vileda


----------



## 8ball (Jan 2, 2022)

I think the idea that he couldn’t find an attractive blond for such a pic is fanciful tbf.

It’s not like all women have the best taste, or care about politics, or would even disagree with _his_ politics.

Though I agree the alternative explanation is much funnier and I’m probably being a bit of a killjoy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 2, 2022)

Anyway, gotta go - I have a hot date


----------



## 8ball (Jan 2, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Anyway, gotta go - I have a hot date
> View attachment 304286



I feel like I’m dancing dangerously close to body shaming, but if I was a betting man I’d say she’s going to order the salad.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 2, 2022)

8ball said:


> I feel like I’m dancing dangerously close to body shaming, but if I was a betting man I’d say she’s going to order the salad.


Nah. I've seen her in KFC. She spent half an hour with her head in a bucket, then she licked all the scraps off the floor.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 2, 2022)

She’s filthy alright


----------



## 8ball (Jan 2, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Nah. I've seen her in KFC. She spent half an hour with her head in a bucket, then she licked all the scraps off the floor.



OU is in for a grand night out.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 2, 2022)

8ball said:


> OU is in for a grand night out.


In. Don’t want to catch owt


----------



## 8ball (Jan 2, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> In. Don’t want to catch owt



I’m not certain you have all the bases covered in that regard.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 2, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Anyway, gotta go - I have a hot date
> View attachment 304286



Bit of a scrubber, you could do better 🤪


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 5, 2022)

From Viz


----------



## tim (Jan 7, 2022)

I think that he'll will regret this when he is sober.



I've always regretted the fact that we have no videos of my father. I can't imagine that his poor kids will feel the same once the Grim Reaper has dragged Laurence off to be masked and jabbed for all eternity.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 7, 2022)

He doesn't look well.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2022)

two sheds said:


> He doesn't look well.


He needs to eat three square meals a day


----------



## tim (Jan 7, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> He needs to eat three square meals a day


He already gets at least that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2022)

tim said:


> He already gets at least that.
> 
> View attachment 304984


And this:


----------



## IC3D (Jan 7, 2022)

These alt right types seem to be finding Christianity. Its pretty transparent marketing for their shill.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 7, 2022)

tim said:


> I think that he'll will regret this when he is sober.
> 
> 
> 
> I've always regretted the fact that we have no videos of my father. I can't imagine that his poor kids will feel the same once the Grim Reaper has dragged Laurence off to be masked and jabbed for all eternity.



I think the most shocking thing about that video is that he appears to still have parental access 😱


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 7, 2022)

Aren't the randox ones the ones you have to pay for when you want to travel?
Twat squared.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 7, 2022)

tim said:


> He already gets at least that.
> 
> View attachment 304984





Orang Utan said:


> And this:
> View attachment 304985



How did you get a pic of my Xmas prezzies!


----------



## MrSki (Jan 27, 2022)

He got eyes but wears glasses.







Been photoshopped a few times.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 27, 2022)

He seems to be transmogrifying into the Mekon from Dan Dare


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 27, 2022)

MrSki said:


> He got eyes but wears glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 27, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> He seems to be transmogrifying into the Mekon from Dan Dare


yeh same thought struck me


----------



## Badgers (Jan 30, 2022)

Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Badgers (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 30, 2022)

Despite what I've said previously, I do appreciate the irony of such people getting covid. I mean when Neil Oliver got covid it was hilarious and I couldn't help but enjoy it. Likewise with this clown. I have to be honest.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 30, 2022)

Be such a shame if the cunt slowly and painfully drowned on his own lungs wouldn't it?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 30, 2022)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 308080


He’s on ivermectin? FFS. What a stupid prick.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 30, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> He’s on ivermectin? FFS. What a stupid prick.



is he feeling a little hoarse?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 30, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> is he feeling a little hoarse?


Well he talks enough pony


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 30, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> is he feeling a little hoarse?


I hope he gets made into glue.


----------



## tim (Jan 30, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> is he feeling a little hoarse?


No, he flunked his audition for Equus.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (Jan 30, 2022)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 308080


obvious opportunity for another outing...


----------



## spitfire (Jan 30, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> He’s on ivermectin? FFS. What a stupid prick.



Hope he shits himself inside out.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 30, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Hope he shits himself inside out.



And then gets made into glue.


----------



## Fruitloop (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 30, 2022)

TBF he does seem to breath through his arse...

... oh no... speak through his arse, sorry


----------



## Riklet (Jan 30, 2022)

Wishing him a slow and difficult recovery!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 30, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> TBF he does seem to breath through his arse...
> 
> ... oh no... speak through his arse, sorry



seems to be common among people who refer to 'face nappies'


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 30, 2022)

I don't know which made e laugh loudest, the t-shirt with the cock drawn on it it the 'adult bumworming tablets' tweet


----------



## pesh (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 31, 2022)

Well he looks the picture of rude health


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 31, 2022)

What a pathetic, attention-craving prick he is.


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 31, 2022)

Is he poorly? I do hope it's serious.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 31, 2022)

The thing is he'll probably be OK and just like Neil Oliver him and his supporters will just see it as proof to back up their claim that covid is no big deal.


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 31, 2022)

It would he a shame if he pulls through though, the nasty vile cunt


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 31, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> It would he a shame if he pulls through though, the nasty vile cunt


It sure would tbh.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 31, 2022)

Best of luck to the virus, though I'm not convinced the craptastic Mr. Fox is really infected - going on holiday to Mexico then pretending he caught COVID and was quickly cured by some ivermectin he bought over the counter wouldn't exactly be out of character.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 31, 2022)

He looks hungover more than anything. And only four tablets of ivermectin.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 31, 2022)

He can spend his bitcoin donations on ivermectin.
All 389 dollars of them. Blockchain.com Explorer | BTC | ETH | BCH
 Im not involved in politics so I know little of what I speak, but Im fairly sure you will be priced out of the race if your campaign funds only stretch as far as a suit from River Island.


----------



## albionism (Jan 31, 2022)

Pleeeeeeeasssseeeeee Diiiiieeeeeeee


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 31, 2022)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 308080


I'm amazed he even bothered testing, Covid sceptic that he is.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 31, 2022)

He’s obviously just found an empty ivermectin box in Mexico, brought it home and is now play acting for attention.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 31, 2022)

pesh said:


> View attachment 308141




Odd how his Covid symptoms are presenting themselves in the same way as a Coke comedown.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 31, 2022)

Aren't taking prescription drugs without one an offence? If he was prescribed them, isn't the doctor who did it in trouble for prescribing drugs that are not recognised for Covid?


----------



## two sheds (Jan 31, 2022)

Bringing them into the country I'd have thought would be problematic, too.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 31, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> Aren't taking prescription drugs without one an offence? If he was prescribed them, isn't the doctor who did it in trouble for prescribing drugs that are not recognised for Covid?



Not sure UK pharmacies normally dish out drugs in boxes where the words are written in Spanish, tbf.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> Aren't taking prescription drugs without one an offence? If he was prescribed them, isn't the doctor who did it in trouble for prescribing drugs that are not recognised for Covid?


Yeah, he wasn’t prescribed them. In fact, I doubt he’s even taking them.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 31, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Yeah, he wasn’t prescribed them. In fact, I doubt he’s even taking them.



Yeah this.

Its just performance from him, for what reason I'm not sure but its certainly an act.

He's probably vaccinated as well.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 31, 2022)

Laurence Fox attempts to shut down actual doctor offering Covid-19 advice
					

‘Lewis’ star tested positive days after sharing a photo in T-shirt reading: ‘No vaccine needed. I have an immune system’




					www.independent.co.uk
				






> Palliative care doctor and author Rachel Clarke shared a news story about Fox getting Covid and wished him a “speedy recovery”, while warning that his chosen medication of Ivermectin was not recommended by medical experts.
> 
> 
> “It’s important to stress there is no clear evidence that Ivermectin (a horse de-wormer) reduces the risks of catching Covid, or its severity,” Clarke wrote, adding, before adding: “We do have excellent evidence-based Covid treatments, though.”



to which genius replied: 



> Dismissing it as a horse-dewormer is insulting to the people who rely on it and also the owners of horses.





> Social media users were left unimpressed by Fox’s comments, with one writing: “Its not dismissing it as a horse-dewormer, it is a horse-dewormer.”





> “But there’s no long term study of its effectiveness against Covid... which, was your argument against getting the vaccine,” another wrote.


----------



## RainbowTown (Jan 31, 2022)

Ah, Lawrence Fox. The gift that just keeps on giving and giving......


----------



## ddraig (Jan 31, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I'm amazed he even bothered testing, Covid sceptic that he is.


Reckon this too!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 31, 2022)

I like that he identifies his core audience as COVID loons and horse owners 🤣


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> I like that he identifies his core audience as COVID loons and horse owners 🤣


Will nobody think of the horse owners! Don’t you know how offensive it is to horse owners to call horse medicine horse medicine?


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 31, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Not sure UK pharmacies normally dish out drugs in boxes where the words are written in Spanish, tbf.


Prior to our exit from the UK, I often got some of my meds in foreign language boxes, with English language stickers on. It was the manufacturer of a patented med sending the boxes to the country where they would get the most money for it, whether that was the original destination market or not.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 31, 2022)

I hope he actually took a hefty dose and had projectile diarrhoea along with the covid ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2022)

has he died yet?


----------



## pesh (Jan 31, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> Best of luck to the virus, though I'm not convinced the craptastic Mr. Fox is really infected - going on holiday to Mexico then pretending he caught COVID and was quickly cured by some ivermectin he bought over the counter wouldn't exactly be out of character.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 31, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> has he died yet?



<taps watch>


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 31, 2022)

Has anyone checked to see if Omicron is ok after picking up a nasty dose of Lawrence Fox?


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 31, 2022)

pesh said:


> View attachment 308202


Full of shit isn't he? He's very obviously not in Mexico in any of these pictures either.  What a desperately sad cunt.


----------



## Poot (Jan 31, 2022)

pesh said:


> View attachment 308202


The words "horse dewormer" are in quotation marks. That's definitely what he's doing in the pic isn't it? Air quotation marks. "Horrrrze dewurmer."


----------



## keybored (Jan 31, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> has he died yet?


His brain scans show no activity so he's been marked "Stable condition".


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)

pesh said:


> View attachment 308202



drug produced by  Merck 

how much of a daft cunt is this feela


----------



## JimW (Jan 31, 2022)

Sometimes though you do have to tailor the treatment to the patient, so we shouldn't be surprised that a drug designed to perk up a horse's arse has worked in this case.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 31, 2022)

Not sure how this clown managed to have an acting career when he can't even convincingly play the part of a moderately ill Laurence Fox.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 31, 2022)

He deserves a golden globe for acting the cunt though.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 31, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> He deserves a golden globe for acting the cunt though.


Not sure he's acting.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Funky_monks (Jan 31, 2022)

pesh said:


> View attachment 308141


Oh, that's sad, it appears to be ivermectin for humans. I was looking forward to a picture of him sipping from a bottle of Ivomec (tm) sheep and cattle wormer...


----------



## Funky_monks (Jan 31, 2022)

pesh said:


> View attachment 308202


No money in it for "Big Pharma"?

Who the fuck does he think manufacturers Ivermectin products?


----------



## keybored (Jan 31, 2022)

Funky_monks said:


> No money in it for "Big Pharma"?
> 
> Who the fuck does he think manufacturers Ivermectin products?


Big Farmer.


----------



## belboid (Jan 31, 2022)

Funky_monks said:


> No money in it for "Big Pharma"?
> 
> Who the fuck does he think manufacturers Ivermectin products?


It’s a generic product these days, no massive markup is possible on them


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 31, 2022)

belboid said:


> It’s a generic product these days, no massive markup is possible on them


thankfully as it's such a boon in the developing world


----------



## campanula (Feb 1, 2022)

I occasionally use it if my weed gets a nasty attack of spidermites...


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 1, 2022)

This discussion has made me think of that sorry excuse for a human being, 'pharma bro' Martin Shkreli. Imagine a debate between him and Lozza.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 1, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Not sure UK pharmacies normally dish out drugs in boxes where the words are written in Spanish, tbf.


I think that's what's known as the 'grey market', think it used to be fairly common before Brexit, ie buying things from other EU countries where they were cheaper (manufactured and/or sold in countries where economy/exchange rate meant they were cheaper) and importing them here.


----------



## iona (Feb 1, 2022)

Funky_monks said:


> Oh, that's sad, it appears to be ivermectin for humans. I was looking forward to a picture of him sipping from a bottle of Ivomec (tm) sheep and cattle wormer...


I've accidentally wormed myself with the pour-on a couple of times and I've never even caught covid so clearly it works


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Storm Fox (Feb 1, 2022)

iona said:


> I've accidentally wormed myself with the pour-on a couple of times and I've never even caught covid so clearly it works


The LD50 dose of Ivermectin isn't that high. So it would be easy to overdose on the horse paste, I'm pleased to see he's using proper pharmacy grade product, at least his poor deluded followers shouldn't be bothering the NHS with 'rope worms' if they do the same as him.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 1, 2022)

I hope this bullshit isn't diverting supplies from where it's actually needed


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 1, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> I hope this bullshit isn't diverting supplies from where it's actually needed


Doubt it. All these spare vaccines that arseholes are refusing can go to poorer countries with low vaccination rates.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 1, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Doubt it. All these spare vaccines that arseholes are refusing can go to poorer countries with low vaccination rates.


I meant Ivermectin


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 1, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> I meant Ivermectin


I suspect he just has an empty box he’s picked up on his travels and is just waving it around for attention. I very much doubt he has Covid, it‘s a convenient prop to have in his hand within such a short time of announcing his illness.


----------



## kenny g (Feb 1, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> Aren't taking prescription drugs without one an offence? If he was prescribed them, isn't the doctor who did it in trouble for prescribing drugs that are not recognised for Covid?


Nope. Worming tablets aren't a controlled drug


----------



## keybored (Feb 1, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> This discussion has made me think of that sorry excuse for a human being, 'pharma bro' Martin Shkreli. Imagine a debate between him and Lozza.


I think I'd rather imagine a bound knife fight to the death between them, with the winner being fired into the sun.


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 1, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> So it would be easy to overdose on the horse paste


One can only hope....


----------



## Badgers (Feb 1, 2022)

Is he dead yet?


----------



## Funky_monks (Feb 1, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> I hope this bullshit isn't diverting supplies from where it's actually needed


Nah, Wynnstay has plenty of Ivermectin in store - don't worry about the sheep and cows, they'll not want for it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 1, 2022)

I was thinking more about medicine needed by people in the tropics being diverted to the thousands of idiots willing to pay a lot for it.


----------



## likesfish (Feb 2, 2022)

Sending thoughts and prayers. 

Even a killer virus doesn't deserve lawerence fox🤣


----------



## SpineyNorman (Feb 2, 2022)

Is he dead yet?


----------



## emanymton (Feb 2, 2022)

SpineyNorman said:


> Is he dead yet?


I was just going to post that.  Only I was going to call him a cunt as well.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Feb 2, 2022)

A glaring omission on my part, apologies


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 5, 2022)

Meant to post this days ago but never got around to it


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 5, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Meant to post this days ago but never got around to it



I made it nine seconds  or all of him drawling the word 'hydroxy-whatver it is'..The guitar playing was acceptable but him groaning words offkey hurt my soul so much I'm feeling quite murderous now.

Christ on a pogo stick the CIA could use that 'music' in their torture campaigns.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Feb 5, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Meant to post this days ago but never got around to it



Oh dear god!!! Got to about 20 seconds and my ears bled


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 5, 2022)

I think it is a spoof


----------



## tonysingh (Feb 5, 2022)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> I think it is a spoof


 Fox himself is the spoof or his opus?


----------



## Dovydaitis (Feb 5, 2022)

Even so, it’s bloody painful


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 5, 2022)

Wait, so Fox was joking all the time?

Riiiight


----------



## Supine (Feb 5, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> I was thinking more about medicine needed by people in the tropics being diverted to the thousands of idiots willing to pay a lot for it.



Ivermectin is also used to treat African river blindness. Merck make one batch a year and send it to Africa for free. The rest goes into horses and foxes. 

It has its uses


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 5, 2022)

No the video is a joke. The Ian Duncan smiths. They are taking the piss out of Lozza. 
I thought this was obvious.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 5, 2022)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> No the video is a joke. The Ian Duncan smiths. They are taking the piss out of Lozza.
> I thought this was obvious.



Fair enough, am at work so didn't watch it. Tbf, trying not to watch anything to do with him


----------



## two sheds (Feb 5, 2022)

If you can get past Fox's voice there are a couple of class lines in there


----------



## two sheds (Feb 5, 2022)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> No the video is a joke. The Ian Duncan smiths. They are taking the piss out of Lozza.
> I thought this was obvious.


No I've seen another of Fox's videos where he was playing guitar that's definitely his voice.


----------



## gosub (Feb 5, 2022)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> No the video is a joke. The Ian Duncan smiths. They are taking the piss out of Lozza.
> I thought this was obvious.


There's more than one Ian Duncan Smith? How the fuck did that happen?


----------



## pesh (Feb 6, 2022)

Unfortunate cloning mishap.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 6, 2022)

two sheds said:


> No I've seen another of Fox's videos where he was playing guitar that's definitely his voice.


So why would he attribute it to a joke band called the Iain Duncan Smiths?


----------



## two sheds (Feb 6, 2022)

They're just retweeting it


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Feb 6, 2022)

He's got really great music. Powerful stuff.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 6, 2022)

Yes that's the one I meant that's him too  thank you


----------



## scifisam (Feb 8, 2022)

They're both very obvious spoofs


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2022)

Is he dead yet?


----------



## two sheds (Feb 8, 2022)

scifisam said:


> They're both very obvious spoofs


Tell me noooooooooooooo


----------



## scifisam (Feb 8, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Tell me noooooooooooooo



You don't really think he went on This Morning and sang "I'm not a racist, you're the racist"?


----------



## two sheds (Feb 8, 2022)

but his voice is just ... right ...


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 8, 2022)

scifisam said:


> You don't really think he went on This Morning and sang "I'm not a racist, you're the racist"?


He went on that show on a Sunday with Simon Rimmer and Tim Lovejoy (Sunday Brunch?) and sang live. 

And on Jeremy Vine too.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 8, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> He went on that show on a Sunday with Simon Rimmer and Tim Lovejoy (Sunday Brunch?) and sang live


in that exact same voice  

qed


----------



## scifisam (Feb 8, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> He went on that show on a Sunday with Simon Rimmer and Tim Lovejoy (Sunday Brunch?) and sang live



He didn't sing "I'm not a racist" though

The words don't even vaguely match his mouth movements - I don't think they were expecting anyone to think it was really him.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 8, 2022)

He's just not very good at lip-synching


----------



## IC3D (Feb 8, 2022)

Ivermectin is a treatment for scabies aka crab lice. Maybe he had some left over?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 8, 2022)

IC3D said:


> Ivermectin is a treatment for scabies aka crab lice. Maybe he had some left over?


surely he'd nurture those


----------



## not a trot (Feb 8, 2022)

No idea why,but this thread has reminded me I need to worm the dog tomorrow.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 8, 2022)

not a trot said:


> No idea why,but this *thread* has reminded me I need to worm the dog tomorrow.


QED


----------



## gosub (Feb 8, 2022)

So having finally heard the versionof the song that wasn't Duncan Smith'd, Did he take the Invermetin to blow his own mind? That you can do you reserarch, find something on  US National Library of Medicine says 'may' work, ignore the drug regulator saying they dont recomend it and take it anyway.  And he didn't die.  How does that help anyone? Reason says he proabably would proabbly would have survived Covid omnichrome anyway, And sself medication ain't going to help with its licensing even if it did.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 9, 2022)

Covid omnichrome sounds like it's from a range of cassettes that BASF used to sell


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Feb 9, 2022)

two sheds said:


> but his voice is just ... right ...


Even though it's not easy... Being white...


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 9, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Wait, so Fox was joking all the time?
> 
> Riiiight


It wouldn't be a shock if we all woke up inside an Adam Curtis documentary.


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 9, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> He went on that show on a Sunday with Simon Rimmer and Tim Lovejoy (Sunday Brunch?) and sang live.
> 
> And on Jeremy Vine too.




Christ that’s shite - reminds of a really shitty open mic evening opening act.


----------



## scifisam (Feb 9, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Christ that’s shite - reminds of a really shitty open mic evening opening act.



I can't believe some of you think that's genuine.


----------



## Mezzer (Feb 9, 2022)

scifisam said:


> I can't believe some of you think that's genuine.


Spoofs of this performance have been posted before, but this appears to be the original and genuine.   It's nearly as bad.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 9, 2022)

scifisam said:


> I can't believe some of you think that's genuine.


No, the one seeformiles linked to is a spoof not Fox's voice at all.


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 9, 2022)

two sheds said:


> No, the one seeformiles linked to is a spoof not Fox's voice at all.



I’ve seen the spoofs - this one looks to be the real thing (as everything matches up vocally and instrumentally)


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 9, 2022)

scifisam said:


> I can't believe some of you think that's genuine.



I do - apart from everything syncing, it’s too dull to be a fake. The spoofs have a lot of humour in them whereas this is just amateurish crap.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 9, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> I’ve seen the spoofs - this one looks to be the real thing (as everything matches up vocally and instrumentally)


I know, I had to check though  

and the words


----------



## Rob Ray (Feb 9, 2022)

With the real one somebody really needs to splice a vid together of him on Question Time going "oh my god I can't believe you think I'm privileged" followed by Jeremy Vine introducing his not-good-enough-for-open-mic-night crooning on national telly.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 9, 2022)

Is he glue yet?


----------



## scifisam (Feb 9, 2022)

Mezzer said:


> Spoofs of this performance have been posted before, but this appears to be the original and genuine.   It's nearly as bad.


Ah, didn't realise it wasn't the same video as before that had been dubbed over and some people were claiming was the real thing.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 9, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> He went on that show on a Sunday with Simon Rimmer and Tim Lovejoy (Sunday Brunch?) and sang live.
> 
> And on Jeremy Vine too.



I can’t believe people think that’s real.


----------



## Dystopiary (Feb 9, 2022)

No doubt his recovery will be down to the anti-worming shit he's been claiming to take, and not at all because of the jabs he's almost certainly had, plus an element of luck.


----------



## emanymton (Feb 9, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I can’t believe people think that’s real.


I'm not watching it either way.


----------



## gosub (Feb 9, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> No doubt his recovery will be down to the anti-worming shit he's been claiming to take, and not at all because of the jabs he's almost certainly had, plus an element of luck.


'I'd rather take the stuff that got rejected before thorogh testing than the stuff that didn't' is not the most rational of positions.  He got through it without putting further stress on the NHS.  WHat's he want? a medal?


----------



## gosub (Feb 9, 2022)

gosub said:


> 'I'd rather take the stuff that got rejected before thorogh testing than the stuff that didn't' is not the most rational of positions.  He got through it without putting further stress on the NHS.  WHat's he want? a medal?


My mistake. There is an ongoing trial he could have participated in.  I suspect he didn't


----------



## Dystopiary (Feb 9, 2022)

gosub said:


> 'I'd rather take the stuff that got rejected before thorogh testing than the stuff that didn't' is not the most rational of positions.  He got through it without putting further stress on the NHS.  WHat's he want? a medal?





gosub said:


> My mistake. There is an ongoing trial he could have participated in.  I suspect he didn't


But that's just it, I wouldn't be surprised if he he's fully vaccinated and hasn't been taking invermectin at all.


----------



## Mezzer (Feb 9, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I can’t believe people think that’s real.


This was cleared up earlier.  There have been spoofs of this 'performance', but this is not one of them.  He really is this bad.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 9, 2022)

Mezzer said:


> This was cleared up earlier.  There have been spoofs of this 'performance', but this is not one of them.  He really is this bad.


I can’t believe some of you think Daft Larry is real.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 9, 2022)

Proof if proof be needed that dog hypnosis is a very real threat


----------



## Mezzer (Feb 9, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I can’t believe some of you think Daft Larry is real.


Are we talking about the same post?  I'm referring to the one by Average Joe yesterday at 8.22 and not one of the spoof ones.  It's clearly a genuine performance.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 9, 2022)

Mezzer said:


> Are we talking about the same post?  I'm referring to the one by Average Joe yesterday at 8.22 and not one of the spoof ones.  It's clearly a genuine performance.


But is it though? Is it?


----------



## Mezzer (Feb 9, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> But is it though? Is it?


Oh, just sod off!


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 9, 2022)

Mezzer said:


> Oh, just sod off!


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 9, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Proof if proof be need be that dog hypnosis is a very real threat



I can't believe people think this quote is genuine


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 9, 2022)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> MysteryGuest said:
> 
> 
> > milesy smells of wee.
> ...



It's a hard knock life


----------



## tim (Feb 10, 2022)

Standing up for the rights of those who wish to lynch Keir Starmer this morning


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 10, 2022)

I think he means 'the People's Republic of the United Kingdom' which would be completely contradictory. But I guess you can't expect a nutter to make any sense.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 10, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> I think he means 'the People's Republic of the United Kingdom' which would be completely contradictory. But I guess you can't expect a nutter to make any sense.


Surely a republic and a kingdom are mutually exclusive by definition? So as much as I hate to agree with Looza, he is technically correct that it would be the Republic of Great Britain - if we ditched the monarchy.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 10, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Surely a republic and a kingdom are mutually exclusive by definition? So as much as I hate to agree with Looza, he is technically correct that it would be the Republic of Great Britain - if we ditched the monarchy.


You are probably right. I'm not even properly awake yet.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 10, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Surely a republic and a kingdom are mutually exclusive by definition? So as much as I hate to agree with Looza, he is technically correct that it would be the Republic of Great Britain - if we ditched the monarchy.



You've forgotten Northern Ireland


----------



## gosub (Feb 10, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> You've forgotten Northern Ireland


I can't see those people of North Ireland who think of themselves as British being too happy about the Head of the Church of England (and other things) being deposed


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 10, 2022)

gosub said:


> I can't see those people of North Ireland who think of themselves as British being too happy about the Head of the Church of England (and other things) being deposed


Weird role of the monarch to pick in your example. The majority of NI Protestants are Presbyterian. The minority who are Church of Ireland already have a denomination run on an all-Ireland basis, and with Ireland in its name.


----------



## gosub (Feb 10, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Weird role of the monarch to pick in your example. The majority of NI Protestants are Presbyterian. The minority who are Church of Ireland already have a denomination run on an all-Ireland basis, and with Ireland in its name.


No, just not that up on the intracies of Protestentism in Ireland (ex wife was Catholic). Also, predominently English background, so the nuiances which seem more obvious to a Scot I don't think I would have be alone in not knowing. (and like most, also not a member of a church).  English education system really only covers the Henry VIII bit and thats it, aint that much on James II in your average history syllabus


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 10, 2022)

gosub said:


> No, just not that up on the intracies of Protestentism in Ireland (ex wife was Catholic). Also, predominently English background, so the nuiances which seem more obvious to a Scot I don't think I would have be alone in not knowing. (and like most, also not a member of a church).  English education system really only covers the Henry VIII bit and thats it, aint that much on James II in your average history syllabus


Ah, OK. Well, from a Calvinist standpoint, the Reformation didn’t touch the C of E. That was just a manoeuvre to get Henry VIII a new wife.


----------



## gosub (Feb 10, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Ah, OK. Well, from a Calvinist standpoint, the Reformation didn’t touch the C of E. That was just a manoeuvre to get Henry VIII a new wife.


This is starting to run the run the risk of getting into stuff I find interesting. Reformation didn't just allow for a new wife, freed up thought - away from the type of shit that happened to Copernicus. That the printing press came in ...thats when (in my opinion) British Isles took off. And the Enlightenment started in Scotland, presumably the Calvernist seperation of Church and State gave some advantage.


Theres probably some parallels here that can be drawn with the Internet and Californian 'fact' checkers. But I'm not sure this is the thread.  This thread is more about a bloke who can get to sing songs like that on national tv without thinking he's privelidged and what he's done now.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 10, 2022)

gosub said:


> This is starting to run the run the risk of getting into stuff I find interesting. Reformation didn't just allow for a new wife, freed up thought - away from the type of shit that happened to Copernicus. That the printing press came in ...thats when (in my opinion) British Isles took off. And the Enlightenment started in Scotland, presumably the Calvernist seperation of Church and State gave some advantage.
> 
> 
> Theres probably some parallels here that can be drawn with the Internet and Californian 'fact' checkers. But I'm not sure this is the thread.  This thread is more about a bloke who can get to sing songs like that on mational tv without thinking he's privelidged and what he' done now.


I did say from a Calvinist standpoint, not from mine.


----------



## gosub (Feb 10, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I did say from a Calvinist standpoint, not from mine.


Yeah, but you added to my grasp of something, which for me is never a bad thing.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 10, 2022)

gosub said:


> Yeah, but you added to my grasp of something, which for me is never a bad thing.


And to be fair the relationship of the Protestant reformation to the rise of capitalism is far more interesting than Daft Larry and his grift.


----------



## Hollis (Feb 10, 2022)

Teachers' Unions ruined it for te kidz... amusing tea-time viewing.. 

Martin Daubney.  Ho hum.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 10, 2022)

I'm in a teaching union. I can confirm that they couldn't boil a pot of piss on a bonfire, never mind dictate government policy.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 11, 2022)

what does he used to get the taste of nigel farrages dick out of his mouth


----------



## existentialist (Feb 12, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> what does he used to get the taste of nigel farrages dick out of his mouth


The taste of Boris Johnson's dick, I imagine.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 12, 2022)

Lot of dick discussion lately


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 12, 2022)

We're all men here.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 12, 2022)

gosub said:


> This is starting to run the run the risk of getting into stuff I find interesting. Reformation didn't just allow for a new wife, freed up thought - away from the type of shit that happened to Copernicus. That the printing press came in ...thats when (in my opinion) British Isles took off. And the Enlightenment started in Scotland, presumably the Calvernist seperation of Church and State gave some advantage.
> 
> 
> Theres probably some parallels here that can be drawn with the Internet and Californian 'fact' checkers. But I'm not sure this is the thread.  This thread is more about a bloke who can get to sing songs like that on national tv without thinking he's privelidged and what he's done now.


The printing press came in rather before the reformation as anyone who has heard of William Caxton can aver.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 13, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> The printing press came in rather before the reformation as anyone who has heard of William Caxton can aver.



And was a major driver behind it - cos vernacular bibles.


----------



## gosub (Feb 13, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> And was a major driver behind it - cos vernacular bibles.


And the further from Vatican enforced 'truth' the more Elightened we bacame, able as people were to bolt incovienient truths together to create fresh paradigms


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 13, 2022)

gosub said:


> And the further from Vatican enforced 'truth' the more Elightened we bacame, able as people were to bolt incovienient truths together to create fresh paradigms


that's not really true is it

if that was really the case then the 13 colonies in america ought to have been anarchist communist havens


----------



## tim (Feb 13, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Weird role of the monarch to pick in your example. The majority of NI Protestants are Presbyterian. The minority who are Church of Ireland already have a denomination run on an all-Ireland basis, and with Ireland in its name.


The main Presbyterian Denomination is also all Ireland as are most other faith groups. Even the Paisleyite Free Presbyterian Church of Ulster has two congregations in the Republic


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 13, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm in a teaching union. I can confirm that they couldn't boil a pot of piss on a bonfire, never mind dictate government policy.


I hypothesise that a country where the unions could force a national lockdown would also be a country where we'd have reasonable sick pay two years into a pandemic. Just a hunch.


----------



## tim (Feb 13, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> The printing press came in rather before the reformation as anyone who has heard of William Caxton can aver.



The Waldensian movement started in the twelfth century in Piedmonte, so before the introduction of the printing press to Europe, and. It still exists and has merged, at least in Italy, with the Methodists. As soon as they became aware of the reforms north of the Alps they sought to link up, but they were to some degree the vanguard of the reformation.


----------



## JimW (Feb 13, 2022)

tim said:


> The Waldensian movement started in the twelfth century in Piedmonte, so before the introduction of the printing press to Europe, and. It still exists and has merged, at least in Italy, with the Methodists. As soon as they became aware of the reforms north of the Alps they sought to link up, but they were to some degree the vanguard of the reformation.


Would the Hussites predate it too? Bit vague on it all myself.


----------



## tim (Feb 13, 2022)

JimW said:


> Would the Hussites predate it too? Bit vague on it all myself.


Yes and the Lollards


----------



## likesfish (Feb 13, 2022)

I suppose the fox is busy trying to put together a British freedom convoy goid luck with the shortage of hgv drivers


----------



## tim (Feb 13, 2022)

Laurence has cancelled me.




> Laurence Fox ✝️ 🚚🚛🚚🚛🚚🚛@LozzaFox
> 
> You’re blockedYou can’t follow or see @LozzaFox’s Tweets. Learn more


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 13, 2022)

what have you done to upset him?


----------



## tim (Feb 13, 2022)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> what have you done to upset him?


I don't know exactly. I've been trying quite hard for a couple of years. Presumably, it was just the last straw. One more to add to the list alongside: Spiked, Laurie Penny, Galloway, and Matt Ridley.


----------



## Lurdan (Feb 13, 2022)

tim said:


> Laurence has cancelled me.



On yer bike.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 13, 2022)

tim said:


> The Waldensian movement started in the twelfth century in Piedmonte, so before the introduction of the printing press to Europe, and. It still exists and has merged, at least in Italy, with the Methodists. As soon as they became aware of the reforms north of the Alps they sought to link up, but they were to some degree the vanguard of the reformation.


there's so many people who can claim to have been the vanguard of the reformation, to have anticipated luther and calvin and melancthon and zwingli. it would be tiresome to list all the currents who said earlier much the same thing as the waldensians or the hussites etc etc etc ad nauseam.


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 13, 2022)

tim said:


> Laurence has cancelled me.


Bloody cancel culture. The woke twat


----------



## likesfish (Mar 10, 2022)

Twats back calling for nuance about Putin havn't linked to his tweet as really like to deprive him of oxygen 👿


----------



## Lurdan (Mar 10, 2022)

Also retweeted this:


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 11, 2022)

likesfish said:


> Twats back calling for nuance about Putin havn't linked to his tweet as really like to deprive him of oxygen 👿


you can always screenshot them so no linkback

and so the twat is back, was hoping he had seen the light and moved to a silent monastery somewhere far away


----------



## tim (Mar 11, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> you can always screenshot them so no linkback
> 
> and so the twat is back, was hoping he had seen the light and moved to a silent monastery somewhere far away



Which also gives those of who he has banned a chance to continue fuming at his stupidity.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 11, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> you can always screenshot them so no linkback
> 
> and so the twat is back, was hoping he had seen the light and moved to a silent monastery somewhere far away


(((Mount Athos)))


----------



## belboid (Mar 11, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> (((Mount Athos)))


I know he’s a bit of a dick, but that would be slightly unfair, even to Athos


----------



## Stash (Mar 11, 2022)

A real gruesome twosome 🤮


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 11, 2022)

Stash said:


> View attachment 313942
> 
> A real gruesome twosome 🤮


Bellend trolling again. Must have dumped the inanimate mop head.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 11, 2022)

Stash said:


> View attachment 313942
> 
> A real gruesome twosome 🤮


Here's hoping the rest of his life is as long as a mayfly's


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 11, 2022)

Oh god, them fucking would be like two chunks of SPAM in the middle of a multi-car pileup.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 11, 2022)

I've looked at him differently since I saw his brother masturbating into a vase on Cheaters. I'm not sure it's helped my view of him or not.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 11, 2022)

paulhackett said:


> I've looked at him differently since I saw his brother masturbating into a vase on Cheaters. I'm not sure it's helped my view of him or not.


Pass the mind bleach pls


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 11, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Pass the mind bleach pls


To take you away from that, what I want to ask him, is what his dad, who studied Russian for a few years, makes of the current situation, and his take on what his son says


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 11, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> Oh god, them fucking would be like two chunks of SPAM in the middle of a multi-car pileup.



A tough wank* but I'll give it a go.




**Sean Lock's joke*


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 11, 2022)

Apologies for Riley


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 12, 2022)

belboid said:


> I know he’s a bit of a dick, but that would be slightly unfair, even to Athos


mariana trench monastery maybe?


----------



## Humberto (Mar 12, 2022)

84 pages though


----------



## tim (Mar 15, 2022)

Hurray, I'm snitch of the day!

"An update on your report
Thanks again for letting us know. Our investigation found that this account violated the Twitter Rules:


The Reclaim Party
@thereclaimparty
We appreciate your help in improving everyone’s experience on Twitter. You can learn more about reporting abusive behaviour here."

I can't remember why I reported them but it would have been something heinious.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 15, 2022)

tim said:


> Hurray, I'm snitch of the day!
> 
> "An update on your report
> Thanks again for letting us know. Our investigation found that this account violated the Twitter Rules:
> ...


Was it a transphobic tweet?


----------



## tim (Mar 15, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Was it a transphobic tweet?


Probably, those are usually the most blatant and least dogwhistly.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 29, 2022)

He's back and as much of a twat as ever.  He's being sued for libel and wants a jury trial.  He probably  wants a the jury primarily for his counterclaim. He called three people paedophiles and they called him a racist.



> Fox is being sued by Simon Blake, former vice chair of LGBT charity Stonewall, RuPaul’s Drag Race star Crystal, whose real name is Colin Seymour, and Coronation Street actress Nicola Thorp – and is counterclaiming against the trio for alleging he is a ‘racist’ – over tweets sent in October 2020.



Libel trials always used to be in front of a jury but the Defamation Act 2013 changed that.  The last one in front of a jury was Frankie Boyle's successful claim against the Mirror.

Fox wants a jury as the most recent judicial guidance in the Equal Treatment Bench Book states that racism is ‘a term defined more by effects/outcomes than by motives’ .  On that basis he's stuffed, which is why he wants the jury to decide if he's racist.  Unlike the US, we don't have jury challenges here, so it's a lottery as to the guardianista /gammon balance in the jury.  I haven't seen his original tweets so don't know his chances in the claim against him.  I'm guessing he's going on the old gay=paedo trope possibly with some pizzagate thrown in .

There's no right to a jury trial. A judge decides that a preliminary hearing. 



> His barrister Alexandra Marzec said a jury would be ‘a diverse group of people better able to reach a consensus on the meaning of the word racism, as to which there is currently a very wide gulf of understanding’.
> 
> She added in written submissions that the vindication Fox could obtain from a jury ‘will be worth all the more, not least for being incapable of being undermined on the lazy basis that a white judge sided with a white man who denied being racist’.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 29, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> There's no right to a jury trial. A judge decides that a preliminary hearing.



And his primary reason for the trial that's been put before the judge is that the same judge won't be capable of being impartial or fair. 

I think I know what the judge's decision will be...


----------



## rubbershoes (May 18, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> And his primary reason for the trial that's been put before the judge is that the same judge won't be capable of being impartial or fair.
> 
> I think I know what the judge's decision will be...
> 
> View attachment 320547



Mystic Bahnof is correct. The  judge gave two fingers to twat boy



> The Defendant has not satisfied me that a fair-minded and informed observer would conclude that there was a real possibility that a judge trying this case alone would suffer from "involuntary bias"



Undoubtedly Fox will claim that the British public support him and their voice is being silenced or some bollocks like that


----------



## scifisam (May 18, 2022)

I know most judges are still white (though it turns out that nearly one in ten are not white these days), but maybe it's best in a libel case regarding racism not to state as fact that the judge will be white?


----------



## edcraw (May 25, 2022)

Just Farage retweeting Laurence Fox sharing a fucking awful Ricky Gervais bit. Thank god these right thinking men are standing up for women’s rights 🙄


----------



## tim (May 25, 2022)

Now he's trying to incite far-Right knights to assassinate Justin Welby and the Archbishop of Yoirk 

"Rid the ... Church of these turbulent priests".


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 25, 2022)

Anyone arguing about anything  in culture wars is certainly not as clever as they think they are.


----------



## two sheds (May 25, 2022)

See, cancel culture means comedians and politicians are being repressed because you just can't say that sort of thing any more in society. 

Oh, they just did - to a wide audience


----------



## Dystopiary (May 25, 2022)

tim said:


> Now he's trying to incite far-Right knights to assassinate Justin Welby and the Archbishop of Yoirk
> 
> "Rid the ... Church of these turbulent priests".



"the institutionally racist church" (against white people )

but he's said reapeatedly that institutional racism doesn't exist!


----------



## BigMoaner (May 26, 2022)

tim said:


> Now he's trying to incite far-Right knights to assassinate Justin Welby and the Archbishop of Yoirk
> 
> "Rid the ... Church of these turbulent priests".



He probably doesn't give a shit either way. The definition  of a pathetic slimy grifter.


----------



## Ground Elder (May 27, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 27, 2022)

Ground Elder said:


> View attachment 324261


And I hear today is his birthday 

Edit: just checked - it was yesterday
😂😂


----------



## two sheds (May 27, 2022)

Fucking woke cancel culture you can't accuse ANY innocent people of being paedos nowadays


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 27, 2022)

"The actor’s legal costs for making the unsuccessful bid came to £116,314.55, according to court documents."


----------



## two sheds (May 27, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> "The actor’s legal costs for making the unsuccessful bid came to £116,314.55, according to court documents."


Lawyers saw him coming . Proper advice "plead guilty you twat"


----------



## nogojones (May 27, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> And I hear today is his birthday
> 
> Edit: just checked - it was yesterday
> 😂😂


Sweet. 

£150K lighter and a year closer to death.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 27, 2022)

nogojones said:


> Sweet.
> 
> £150K lighter and a year closer to death.


couldn't he just be placed in some underground cave system and forgotten about, like gollum was? e2a: or pushed into a volcano, again like gollum was?


----------



## nogojones (May 27, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> couldn't he just be placed in some underground cave system and forgotten about, like gollum was? e2a: or pushed into a volcano, again like gollum was?


That's what ITV metaphorically did when they decided to not bother with Lewis any more


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 27, 2022)

nogojones said:


> Sweet.
> 
> £150K lighter and a year closer to death.


Happy Friday


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 27, 2022)

I like a bit of good news


----------



## BigMoaner (May 27, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> "The actor’s legal costs for making the unsuccessful bid came to £116,314.55, according to court documents."


wonderful news. excellent.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 27, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> couldn't he just be placed in some underground cave system and forgotten about, like gollum was? e2a: or pushed into a volcano, again like gollum was?



He's probably more like one of the trolls than poor old Smeagol


----------



## PR1Berske (May 27, 2022)




----------



## krtek a houby (May 27, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>




Wow. Did he really ask her that?

What an absolute bellend.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 27, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



So he's a pervy twat on top of everything else.


----------



## scifisam (May 27, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> So he's a pervy twat on top of everything else.



There are people on that thread actually defending Lozza asking about her knickers.


----------



## Dystopiary (May 27, 2022)




----------



## danny la rouge (May 27, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


>



He asked her what colour her knickers were? What a weirdo.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 27, 2022)

scifisam said:


> There are people on that thread actually defending Lozza asking about her knickers.


I know, I've just been on there having a read! Unbe-fuckin'-lievable.


----------



## Dystopiary (May 27, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> He asked her what colour her knickers were? What a weirdo.


He's really vile.


----------



## scifisam (May 27, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I know, I've just been on there having a read! Unbe-fuckin'-lievable.



It was perfectly fine, apparently. It was just a personal question to highlight how personal her question was. And the leader of a political party (it's a joke party, but still) doesn't have to tell anyone about their sources of income, of course.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 27, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Lawyers saw him coming . Proper advice "plead guilty you twat"


Legal pedantry - guilty /not guilty isn't the issue in libel, as libel is a civil matter.

You're welcome


----------



## rubbershoes (May 27, 2022)

He hasnt lost the case yet. These costs were just about his request that the final verdict is decided by a jury rather than a judge


----------



## two sheds (May 27, 2022)

errm didn't he suggest that the judge would be too prejudiced against him?


----------



## two sheds (May 27, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Legal pedantry - guilty /not guilty isn't the issue in libel, as libel is a civil matter.
> 
> You're welcome


aha so in a civil case you're liable or not liable


----------



## Raheem (May 27, 2022)

two sheds said:


> aha so in a civil case you're liable or not liable


And in a defamation case, you're libel.


----------



## two sheds (May 27, 2022)

or not libel


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 26, 2022)

And he still wonders why Billie doesn't want him having access to the kids...


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 26, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> And he still wonders why Billie doesn't want him having access to the kids...



He really is a hateful attention seeking prick


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 26, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> He really is a hateful attention seeking prick


My theory is he's hoping to get himself banned off Twitter as proof he's being victimised/cancelled/silenced/whatever. Well if that's the case, how come he hasn't shut the fuck up yet?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 26, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> My theory is he's hoping to get himself banned off Twitter as proof he's being victimised/cancelled/silenced/whatever. Well if that's the case, how come he hasn't shut the fuck up yet?


He's a dangerous and disingenuous individual. Would be happy if he was shut down.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 27, 2022)

Gotta be a twitter ban?


----------



## tim (Jun 27, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Gotta be a twitter ban?


Not in the Muskiverse.


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 27, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> My theory is he's hoping to get himself banned off Twitter as proof he's being victimised/cancelled/silenced/whatever.



Mission accomplished.


----------



## Voley (Jun 27, 2022)

Im loath to ask why he's been booted off as I know it's what he lives for.

But still. Satisfy my morbid curiosity someone please?


----------



## chilango (Jun 27, 2022)

Voley said:


> Im loath to ask why he's been booted off as I know it's what he lives for.
> 
> But still. Satisfy my morbid curiosity someone please?


Making a swastika out of LGBT flags as his profile pic.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 27, 2022)

Voley said:


> Satisfy my morbid curiosity someone please?


Sort of rainbow swastika design, may have had other significance Im unaware of


----------



## Athos (Jun 27, 2022)

Other than being edgy, it's not clear to me the point he was trying to make.


----------



## chilango (Jun 27, 2022)

...that "diversity and inclusion" = communism = the death of millions = the Nazis .

Seriously.


----------



## chilango (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Athos (Jun 27, 2022)

chilango said:


> ...that "diversity and inclusion" = communism = the death of millions = the Nazis .
> 
> Seriously.


Err... wow... OK.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 27, 2022)

This is the weird design he thought made some sort of point.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 27, 2022)

I'm sure someone will replace that with a proper swastika. much more fitting.


----------



## Voley (Jun 27, 2022)

Fucking hell.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jun 27, 2022)

Jeez.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 27, 2022)

Just reported this hateful cunt as well.


----------



## edcraw (Jun 27, 2022)

Looks like he’s back as he’s changed his profile picture - but still has a tweet with it here.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 27, 2022)

This appears to have been the “point” he was making:


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 27, 2022)

I mean, it’s fun talking about the silly cunt on here, but I wouldn’t give him the satisfaction in the wild.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 27, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> This appears to have been the “point” he was making:
> 
> View attachment 329165


He is such a massive idiot. It's not Union Flag that is the problem. It is that people like him have turned it into a symbol of toxic patriotism.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> He is such a massive idiot. It's not Union Flag that is the problem. It is that people like him have turned it into a symbol of toxic patriotism.


the union flag is a massive problem being as it was carried before the armies of the empire from 1801 onwards. not for nothing is it known as the butchers' apron


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I mean, it’s fun talking about the silly cunt on here, but I wouldn’t give him the satisfaction in the wild.


let fox run free in the taiga and commune with the brown bears of siberia


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> View attachment 329156
> 
> This is the weird design he thought made some sort of point.


he should be put to sleep


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2022)

chilango said:


>



to be fair to fox, it wasn't a fledgling acting career he threw away, it was a proper career


----------



## Voley (Jun 27, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I mean, it’s fun talking about the silly cunt on here, but I wouldn’t give him the satisfaction in the wild.


My thoughts entirely. Oxygen of publicity etc.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 27, 2022)

Trying too hard lozza bro


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2022)

Voley said:


> My thoughts entirely. Oxygen of publicity etc.


maybe if he has to appear on telly gerry adams could do the voice over


----------



## Chz (Jun 27, 2022)

I saw the thread trending and thought "Oh god, what has the tit done now?"

Well and truly exceeded my expectations, though. I did not expect actual "swastikas posted on Twitter" content. How one earth he managed to get more votes than Count Binface is beyond me.


----------



## edcraw (Jun 27, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> to be fair to fox, it wasn't a fledgling acting career he threw away, it was a proper career
> View attachment 329179
> View attachment 329180
> View attachment 329181


😂 what a tile the Hunter Biden one is to land!









						Laurence Fox to play Joe Biden’s son Hunter in new film
					

The Reclaim campaigner expresses his pleasure that film-makers are ‘fighting back against the woke lecture that is modern drama’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 27, 2022)

Pricks at it again. Going by the comments it looks like it was the Union flag turned into a swastika. 
Someone please put him out of his misery.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 27, 2022)

ah he put up a picture of a pride  flags arrange as a profile picture and is now crying about it


he really trying to cling on to any sense of relevance


----------



## two sheds (Jun 27, 2022)

yep and what he was actually saying whether he meant to or not was that pride supporters are Nazis.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 27, 2022)

The man is 44 years old ffs.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 27, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> The man is 44 years old ffs.


But if you twist the digits of his age around you get a swastika, kinda


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 27, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> The man is 44 years old ffs.


man pissed away his career and marriage to spend his days about " shouting whats a women and make little nazi flags" on twitter


he needs shooting or professional help which ever is cheaper


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 27, 2022)

Well people say he lost his marriage to all this shite, but I'm pretty sure he was well and truly divorced before he started banging on about white lives etc.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 27, 2022)

Holocaust Memorial Day Trust called out his behaviour on twitter.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 27, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Well people say he lost his marriage to all this shite, but I'm pretty sure he was well and truly divorced before he started banging on about white lives etc.


I think the divorce etc. created a sense of victimhood, and the fash shit grew out of that. Often happens with people that grew up with a certain sense of entitlement.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> The man is 44 years old ffs.


Let's hope he doesn't see 45


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Pricks at it again. Going by the comments it looks like it was the Union flag turned into a swastika.
> Someone please put him out of his misery.



"This Tweet violated the Twitter Rules."

What did the vacuous twat say?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 27, 2022)

editor said:


> "This Tweet violated the Twitter Rules."
> 
> What did the vacuous twat say?


Picture of a Union flag mash up swastika I think. I'm sure someone will have taken a screenshot.


----------



## edcraw (Jun 27, 2022)

editor said:


> "This Tweet violated the Twitter Rules."
> 
> What did the vacuous twat say?


----------



## edcraw (Jun 27, 2022)

Which makes no sense as this is still up.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 27, 2022)

edcraw said:


> View attachment 329211


NUS were ahead of the curve in 2002...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 27, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Pricks at it again. Going by the comments it looks like it was the Union flag turned into a swastika.
> Someone please put him out of his misery.




Whatever he's linked to there has been binned by twitter. I suspect I'm better of not knowing what it was tbh.

e2a: Yep, didn't want to know about that at all 

I just can't imagine what it's like in his head. What shall I do today, think up some way to be even more of a hateful prick than I was yesterday.


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 27, 2022)

What a fucking waste of space Fox is. At least JK Rowling had a successful career first.


----------



## LDC (Jun 27, 2022)

edcraw said:


> View attachment 329211



The original Pride flag tweet is fucked up and horrible.

That Union Jack one as a response though... it's just tragic and a bit funny. What a pathetic individual. It just smacks of a toddler's reaction to being told off to me. Like not far off just making a swastika by arranging some sticks and then sticking your tongue about and going "WHAT ABOUT THIS THEN, YOU GONNA BAN STICKS AS WELL?"


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 27, 2022)

two sheds said:


> yep and what he was actually saying whether he meant to or not was that pride supporters are Nazis.


He probably also thinks supporting women's rights makes a "feminazi" too. Because we all know that wanting equality is just the same as mass genocide...


----------



## Sue (Jun 27, 2022)

editor said:


> "This Tweet violated the Twitter Rules."
> 
> What did the vacuous twat say?


See, you don't know because he's been silenced. Who are the real victims here, eh???? 😡


----------



## Sue (Jun 27, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> He probably also thinks supporting women's rights makes a "feminazi" too. Because we all know that wanting equality is just the same as mass genocide...


Who are the real victims here, eh???? 😡


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 27, 2022)

Sue said:


> Who are the real victims here, eh???? 😡


Rich posh boys.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 27, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> He probably also thinks supporting women's rights makes a "feminazi" too. Because we all know that wanting equality is just the same as mass genocide...



_Anything_ that restricts or impinges on these people in any way is worse than genocide. They spend so much energy ranting and raving about having to make even the slightest compromise to what they want to do that it never seems to occur to them to stop and ask themselves what it actually is they want to do, besides ranting and raving about not being allowed to do it. 

Yeah, you're technically_ allowed_ to make the pride flag into a swastika, but to do that you'd have to place your own desire to not be controlled in any way above any kind of sensitivity about the atrocities committed by fascists against LGBT folk. It's like they think even self control counts as oppression.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Ax^ (Jun 27, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> I just can't imagine what it's like in his head. What shall I do today, think up some way to be even more of a hateful prick than I was yesterday.




he about the same as all these right fuckwits who appear of GBnews or TalkTv

they don't believe shite apart  from making money from grifting

how can i get in the papers, twitter feed  or attention


----------



## keybored (Jun 27, 2022)

Sue said:


> Who are the real victims here, eh???? 😡


When Fox has a platform? Society.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 27, 2022)

I've noticed I've posted far too much in this thread already. That's worrying.

Not really worth it, I suppose. There's a disintegration going on. A bit cringey and tragic.

Yes, he's a cunt. But he doesn't even pull off being a cunt effectively. Just comes across as your regular common or garden bellend.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 27, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> I've noticed I've posted far too much in this thread already. That's worrying.
> 
> Not really worth it, I suppose. There's a disintegration going on. A bit cringey and tragic.
> 
> Yes, he's a cunt. But he doesn't even pull off being a cunt effectively. Just comes across as your regular common or garden bellend.


Don't worry, so have we all. That's why it's 87 pages long!


----------



## T & P (Jun 27, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> I've noticed I've posted far too much in this thread already. That's worrying.
> 
> Not really worth it, I suppose. There's a disintegration going on. A bit cringey and tragic.
> 
> Yes, he's a cunt. But he doesn't even pull off being a cunt effectively. Just comes across as your regular common or garden bellend.


Perhaps I and most of my friends are old social media hating technophobes, but whenever one gets (rightly) fucked off by his  endless offensive tripe, it is always worth remembering that millions of people are barely aware of who he is, let alone read his tweets. He’s a complete insignificance in the real world and will always be.


----------



## Humberto (Jun 27, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> _Anything_ that restricts or impinges on these people in any way is worse than genocide. They spend so much energy ranting and raving about having to make even the slightest compromise to what they want to do that it never seems to occur to them to stop and ask themselves what it actually is they want to do, besides ranting and raving about not being allowed to do it.
> 
> Yeah, you're technically_ allowed_ to make the pride flag into a swastika, but to do that you'd have to place your own desire to not be controlled in any way above any kind of sensitivity about the atrocities committed by fascists against LGBT folk. It's like they think even self control counts as oppression.



The 'freedom' to dismiss any responsibility for the consequences of their bigotry and selfishness at the expense of others.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 28, 2022)

T & P said:


> Perhaps I and most of my friends are old social media hating technophobes, but whenever one gets (rightly) fucked off by his  endless offensive tripe, it is always worth remembering that millions of people are barely aware of who he is, let alone read his tweets. He’s a complete insignificance in the real world and will always be.



like everyone else who appear frequently on GB news and all the other members of the reclaim party really


----------



## tim (Jul 29, 2022)

One of his minions has just been arrested for crimes against political correctness, apparently.



LOCK HIM UP!


----------



## edcraw (Jul 29, 2022)

tim said:


> One of his minions has just been arrested for crimes against political correctness, apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> LOCK HIM UP!



Guess it’s this guy.



Rather worryingly one of the police officers seems to have a blue lives matter flag on their uniform. Should’ve been right up his street.


----------



## Lurdan (Jul 29, 2022)

Yeah the "crime against political correctness" was turning up to defend some old scrote who had reposted on Facebook the pride symbol/swastika meme that lozza posted on twitter.







Extraordinarily, even though Miller turned up armed with "PAPERWORK" to show the filth that they were "IN BREACH" of their own guidelines, the law etc etc etc, the filth were just as unimpressed as when shitheads from a lower strata of society show up armed with "PAPERWORK" to perform "common law arrests" on drag artists. What is this country coming to eh.

🤣


----------



## edcraw (Jul 29, 2022)

Lurdan said:


> Yeah the "crime against political correctness" was turning up to defend some old scrote who had reposted on Facebook the pride symbol/swastika meme that lozza posted on twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The worse part of this is how they all now think that posting shit memes on Facebook is somehow some hugely subversive act.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 29, 2022)

Good point though, why didn't they arrest Fox, too if he posted it first?


----------



## Athos (Jul 29, 2022)

Fox is a cock, and that pride flag swastika is shitty, but do we really want police arresting people for causing offence online?  Seems like a power that'd soon be (ab)used against many on the left.


----------



## edcraw (Jul 29, 2022)

Athos said:


> Fox is a cock, and that pride flag swastika is shitty, but do we really want police arresting people for causing offence online?  Seems like a power that'd soon be (ab)used against many on the left.


Not clear what the offence was but it seems he was given ample other options before being arrested & isn’t it hate speech rather than just causing offence?

Think I’m happy with “first they came for the racists and the bigots and I did nothing” tbh.


----------



## Athos (Jul 29, 2022)

edcraw said:


> Not clear what the offence was but it seems he was given ample other options before being arrested & isn’t it hate speech rather than just causing offence?
> 
> Think I’m happy with “first they came for the racists and the bigots and I did nothing” tbh.



Hmmm. I don't know the ins and outs of what he was arrested for, but I suspect it was for obstruction in respect of trying to stop police speaking to the poster of the meme.  If he's the guy I'm thinking of, his hobby horse is preventing the police trying to stiffle speech that doesn't amount to a crime.  He has a test case on that which led to a successful claim against the police and resulted in police policy and guidelines having to be rewritten.  I don't disagree with that in principle, but it's a shame he's a cock and the lawful expressions he's defending are right wing. But it's a bit naive to think the police will only use powers against bigots!


----------



## emanymton (Jul 29, 2022)

Athos said:


> Fox is a cock, and that pride flag swastika is shitty, but do we really want police arresting people for causing offence online?  Seems like a power that'd soon be (ab)used against many on the left.


In principle I agree, yet just can't summon up a fuck to give about these dicks.


----------



## edcraw (Jul 29, 2022)

Athos said:


> Hmmm. I don't know the ins and outs of what he was arrested for, but I suspect it was for obstruction in respect of trying to stop police speaking to the poster of the meme.  If he's the guy I'm thinking of, his hobby horse is preventing the police trying to stiffle speech that doesn't amount to a crime.  He has a test case on that which led to a successful claim against the police and resulted in police policy and guidelines having to be rewritten.  I don't disagree with that in principle, but it's a shame he's a cock and the lawful expressions he's defending are right wing. But it's a bit naive to think the police will only use powers against bigots!


Attacking trans people by calling them nazis is out right hate speech & I’m very happy for that hate speech to be stifled.


----------



## Athos (Jul 29, 2022)

edcraw said:


> Attacking trans people by calling them nazis is out right hate speech & I’m very happy for that hate speech to be stifled.


As unpleasant as that picture was, I'm not sure it does (or should) amount to a crime.  And his point is that the police have no business interfering with lawful speech.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 29, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Good point though, why didn't they arrest Fox, too if he posted it first?



Probably because that would involve meeting him.


----------



## Athos (Jul 29, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Good point though, why didn't they arrest Fox, too if he posted it first?


I think the bloke they nicked for posting it has a history of posting similar stuff, despite warnings.  I think he was always going to push it until they arrested him.  Possibly to be a test case to clarify the intereraction of s.127 Communications Act 2003 and the right to freedom of expression under Article 10 ECHR, and/or make himself a right wing martyr.


----------



## Athos (Jul 29, 2022)

I suspect the reason they didn't go after Fox is that he'd fight it and would probably win, which would embolden other dickheads to post that image and others, in droves.


----------



## edcraw (Jul 29, 2022)

Fox took his post down didn’t he? It sounds like this guy went a lot further.

Of course we should question the police but also be extremely wary of defending fascists posting hate in the name of free speech as they’re looking to suppress everyone else’s freedom at any given opportunity.


----------



## Athos (Jul 29, 2022)

edcraw said:


> Fox took his post down didn’t he? It sounds like this guy went a lot further.
> 
> Of course we should question the police but also be extremely wary of defending fascists posting hate in the name of free speech as they’re looking to suppress everyone else’s freedom at any given opportunity.


Yep.  I wouldn't defend fascists, or any liberal notion of free speech. More, I think there's better ways of fighting fascists than by arming the state. Plus it also runs the risk of making martys.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jul 29, 2022)

emanymton said:


> In principle I agree, yet just can't summon up a fuck to give about these dicks.


I'd bet my left bollock there's more to it than these twats are making out anyway


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 29, 2022)

Odd they not given the other fella name out

Does appear from what's been released he was ask to talk something down but instead choose to get other people involved to turn it into a last stand for Freedom

Guys the guy has form and it would look less like harassing a poor veteran


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 29, 2022)

SpineyNorman said:


> I'd bet my left bollock there's more to it than these twats are making out anyway


Wouldn't be surprised if they called the cops themselves.


----------



## Pynchon (Aug 6, 2022)

I was going to say that I'm shocked by some of the lazy responses to this event on this thread, but of course I'm not.  Anarchists would once have focused on the over-reach of the State's paramilitary arm on this occasion, but no longer apparently.  It seems that there are situations when anarchists and leftists put aside outrage at the cops actually breaking the law and intimidating working-class people, so long as those cops are upholding an ideology that 99% of the working class of this country have no truck with.  Every one of you here who are prevaricating or making excuses for the cops, or denigrating a man who was simply exercising his freedom of expression, should be f*cking ashamed of yourselves.  It doesn't matter whether you agree with his sharing of a meme or not, can't you see what you are enabling by giving the State permission to police what you say on social media?  "First they came for the progress pride flag satirists, but I said nothing, and then when they came for me ...."


----------



## Smangus (Aug 6, 2022)

Pynchon said:


> I was going to say that I'm shocked by some of the lazy responses to this event on this thread, but of course I'm not.  Anarchists would once have focused on the over-reach of the State's paramilitary arm on this occasion, but no longer apparently.  It seems that there are situations when anarchists and leftists put aside outrage at the cops actually breaking the law and intimidating working-class people, so long as those cops are upholding an ideology that 99% of the working class of this country have no truck with.  Every one of you here who are prevaricating or making excuses for the cops, or denigrating a man who was simply exercising his freedom of expression, should be f*cking ashamed of yourselves.  It doesn't matter whether you agree with his sharing of a meme or not, can't you see what you are enabling by giving the State permission to police what you say on social media?  "First they came for the progress pride flag satirists, but I said nothing, and then when they came for me ...."


Hahahahahahahahahahahaha....ha.


----------



## Serge Forward (Aug 6, 2022)

The point you made has already been made by a couple of posters. Otherwise, nice try Laurence.


----------



## stdP (Aug 6, 2022)

Pynchon said:


> I was going to say that I'm shocked by some of the lazy responses to this event on this thread, but of course I'm not.  Anarchists would once have focused on the over-reach of the State's paramilitary arm on this occasion, but no longer apparently.  It seems that there are situations when anarchists and leftists put aside outrage at the cops actually breaking the law and intimidating working-class people, so long as those cops are upholding an ideology that 99% of the working class of this country have no truck with.  Every one of you here who are prevaricating or making excuses for the cops, or denigrating a man who was simply exercising his freedom of expression, should be f*cking ashamed of yourselves.  It doesn't matter whether you agree with his sharing of a meme or not, can't you see what you are enabling by giving the State permission to police what you say on social media?  "First they came for the progress pride flag satirists, but I said nothing, and then when they came for me ...."



This is a great all-purpose post, it could be added to so many threads and still make just as much sense whilst maintaining the same degree of ethical finesse.


----------



## Dystopiary (Aug 6, 2022)

Pynchon said:


> "First they came for the progress pride flag satirists, but I said nothing, and then when they came for me ...."


Did they? Awwwwwwwwww. Maybe you should've made more fuss defending far-right dickheads eh?


----------



## Raheem (Aug 6, 2022)

Pynchon said:


> "First they came for the progress pride flag satirists, but I said nothing, and then when they came for me ...."


"...I wished I'd been a cunt when I had the chance"?


----------



## Pynchon (Aug 6, 2022)

Well, I said I wouldn't be surprised!  What a bunch of middle-class, liberal, reactionary tosh.  You'll supporting the cops because it aligns with yr warped ideology.  I thought free-thinkers were anti-establishment.  Once-upon-a-time anarchists and lib-socialists valued freedom of speech. We railed against Mary Whitehouse and the Moral Majority.  Jello Biafra was a hero; Genesis P-Orridge's transgressions were a light in the darkness;  yadda, yadda.  It doesn't matter if you think Lawrence Fox is a twat - I think Lawrence Fox is an enormous bell-end - but you have see the bigger picture and recognise that the State/the cops, once they determine what thought is allowed and what isn't allowed, will be bearing down on all your smug middle-class arses next.  They'll allow you to chuck over a few statues and chant 'trans women are women', or whatever new fad you maniacs are temporarily into, but the pride rainbow cop cars will come for you in the end, if you try to actually change anything, which I guess most of you won't really want to or need to ....


----------



## edcraw (Aug 6, 2022)

Pynchon said:


> Well, I said I wouldn't be surprised!  What a bunch of middle-class, liberal, reactionary tosh.  You'll supporting the cops because it aligns with yr warped ideology.  I thought free-thinkers were anti-establishment.  Once-upon-a-time anarchists and lib-socialists valued freedom of speech. We railed against Mary Whitehouse and the Moral Majority.  Jello Biafra was a hero; Genesis P-Orridge's transgressions were a light in the darkness;  yadda, yadda.  It doesn't matter if you think Lawrence Fox is a twat - I think Lawrence Fox is an enormous bell-end - but you have see the bigger picture and recognise that the State/the cops, once they determine what thought is allowed and what isn't allowed, will be bearing down on all your smug middle-class arses next.  They'll allow you to chuck over a few statues and chant 'trans women are women', or whatever new fad you maniacs are temporarily into, but the pride rainbow cop cars will come for you in the end, if you try to actually change anything, which I guess most of you won't really want to or need to ....


Laurence Fox is a fascist. You’re supporting a fascist.


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 6, 2022)

"First they came for Laurence Fox, and I didn't say anything, because I was laughing too hard."


----------



## edcraw (Aug 6, 2022)

Pynchon said:


> They'll allow you to… chant 'trans women are women', or whatever new fad you maniacs are temporarily into


Missed this bit. Well you can fuck off.


----------



## Raheem (Aug 6, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> "First they came for Laurence Fox, and I didn't say anything, because I was laughing too hard."


Then they came for Katie Hopkins, and there was no such thing as laughing too hard.


----------



## likesfish (Aug 6, 2022)

If they come for hopkins I'm making Tea and Breaking outbreak Biscuits the Good ones.

The problem with "freedom of speech champions" Is they are all massive dicks they are devaluing the concept they claim to cherish and certainly dont believe the alternative point of view should exsist let alone be heard.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 6, 2022)

Pynchon said:


> I was going to say that I'm shocked by some of the lazy responses to this event on this thread, but of course I'm not.  Anarchists would once have focused on the over-reach of the State's paramilitary arm on this occasion, but no longer apparently.  It seems that there are situations when anarchists and leftists put aside outrage at the cops actually breaking the law and intimidating working-class people, so long as those cops are upholding an ideology that 99% of the working class of this country have no truck with.  Every one of you here who are prevaricating or making excuses for the cops, or denigrating a man who was simply exercising his freedom of expression, should be f*cking ashamed of yourselves.  It doesn't matter whether you agree with his sharing of a meme or not, can't you see what you are enabling by giving the State permission to police what you say on social media?  "First they came for the progress pride flag satirists, but I said nothing, and then when they came for me ...."


Oh look, another n00b come to tell Urban where it's going wrong. Door, arse, etc.


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 6, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Oh look, another n00b come to tell Urban where it's going wrong. Door, arse, etc.



The time they've been here is irrelevant imo. New posters are welcome and have as much right to talk shit as long term posters.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 6, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> The time they've been here is irrelevant imo. New posters are welcome and have as much right to talk shit as long term posters.


The number of times we get some "newbie" poster that launches straight in with a wide-ranging criticism of the site, and then turns out to be a troll, banned returner, or general Bad Sort, I think some scepticism is justified.

Even if it's just a question of common courtesy or practical sense, there's not much to be gained from joining a community and instantly slagging it off.

So I'll continue to harbour my scepticism, and if I turn out to be wrong,  well 🤷‍♂️.


----------



## andysays (Aug 6, 2022)

Pynchon said:


> I was going to say that I'm shocked by some of the lazy responses to this event on this thread, but of course I'm not.  Anarchists would once have focused on the over-reach of the State's paramilitary arm on this occasion, but no longer apparently.  It seems that there are situations when anarchists and leftists put aside outrage at the cops actually breaking the law and intimidating working-class people, so long as those cops are upholding an ideology that 99% of the working class of this country have no truck with.  Every one of you here who are prevaricating or making excuses for the cops, or denigrating a man who was simply exercising his freedom of expression, should be f*cking ashamed of yourselves.  It doesn't matter whether you agree with his sharing of a meme or not, can't you see what you are enabling by giving the State permission to police what you say on social media?  "First they came for the progress pride flag satirists, but I said nothing, and then when they came for me ...."



Yeah, who are the *real* Nazis?


----------



## PR1Berske (Aug 6, 2022)

Pynchon said:


> I was going to say that I'm shocked by some of the lazy responses to this event on this thread, but of course I'm not.  Anarchists would once have focused on the over-reach of the State's paramilitary arm on this occasion, but no longer apparently.  It seems that there are situations when anarchists and leftists put aside outrage at the cops actually breaking the law and intimidating working-class people, so long as those cops are upholding an ideology that 99% of the working class of this country have no truck with.  Every one of you here who are prevaricating or making excuses for the cops, or denigrating a man who was simply exercising his freedom of expression, should be f*cking ashamed of yourselves.  It doesn't matter whether you agree with his sharing of a meme or not, can't you see what you are enabling by giving the State permission to police what you say on social media?  "First they came for the progress pride flag satirists, but I said nothing, and then when they came for me ...."



May I just say in response to your passionate defence.......



......"lol".


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 6, 2022)

Pynchon said:


> I was going to say that I'm shocked by some of the lazy responses to this event on this thread, but of course I'm not.  Anarchists would once have focused on the over-reach of the State's paramilitary arm on this occasion, but no longer apparently.  It seems that there are situations when anarchists and leftists put aside outrage at the cops actually breaking the law and intimidating working-class people, so long as those cops are upholding an ideology that 99% of the working class of this country have no truck with.  Every one of you here who are prevaricating or making excuses for the cops, or denigrating a man who was simply exercising his freedom of expression, should be f*cking ashamed of yourselves.  It doesn't matter whether you agree with his sharing of a meme or not, can't you see what you are enabling by giving the State permission to police what you say on social media?  "First they came for the progress pride flag satirists, but I said nothing, and then when they came for me ...."


"What did you do on Friday?"
"Went on a forum and called everyone there leftists and anarchists."
"Were they?"
"No."


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 6, 2022)

Pynchon said:


> "First they came for the progress pride flag satirists, but I said nothing, and then when they came for me ...."



I'm not sure you understand what satire is. 

Or what 'paramilitary' means. 

Or anything at all really.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2022)

Pynchon said:


> I was going to say that I'm shocked by some of the lazy responses to this event on this thread, but of course I'm not.  Anarchists would once have focused on the over-reach of the State's paramilitary arm on this occasion, but no longer apparently.  It seems that there are situations when anarchists and leftists put aside outrage at the cops actually breaking the law and intimidating working-class people, so long as those cops are upholding an ideology that 99% of the working class of this country have no truck with.  Every one of you here who are prevaricating or making excuses for the cops, or denigrating a man who was simply exercising his freedom of expression, should be f*cking ashamed of yourselves.  It doesn't matter whether you agree with his sharing of a meme or not, can't you see what you are enabling by giving the State permission to police what you say on social media?  "First they came for the progress pride flag satirists, but I said nothing, and then when they came for me ...."


If the cops batter foxhunting or fascists I'm not going to complain. I never saw the foxhunters or fascists complain about cops hitting hunt says or anti-fascists. I never saw people of fox's ilk defending people given grief for displaying class war posters. Fuck 'em


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 6, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> If the cops batter foxhunting or fascists I'm not going to complain. I never saw the foxhunters or fascists complain about cops hitting hunt says or anti-fascists. I never saw people of fox's ilk defending people given grief for displaying class war posters. Fuck 'em


That's right, Fox and his ilk only care about their right to be obnoxious, not anyone else's right not to be subject to it. Looza won't stop moaning about being silenced, yet openly talked over that woman on QT without giving a stuff about her right to speak. It's always "free speech for me but not for thee" with these reactionary types.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> If the cops batter foxhunting or fascists I'm not going to complain. I never saw the foxhunters or fascists complain about cops hitting hunt says or anti-fascists. I never saw people of fox's ilk defending people given grief for displaying class war posters. Fuck 'em


Set the fox hunters on Fox, I say


----------



## likesfish (Aug 11, 2022)

Free speech is vitally important.
 IF you get a public voice don't talk total bollocks because that's a way to get get the concept devalued and when its actually needed nobody will care.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 11, 2022)

likesfish said:


> Free speech is vitally important.
> IF you get a public voice don't talk total bollocks because that's a way to get get the concept devalued and when its actually needed nobody will care.



The people who use free speech as you describe don't actually give a toss about free speech. They're usually the very people who cry about 'cancel culture' every time someone uses their own free speech to point out that someone else's free speech is causing harm.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 11, 2022)

Free speech is absolutely vital. 

But free speech does not mean anyone can say whatever they want without any consequences.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 11, 2022)

Those _of this ilk _often seem very preoccupied with a whole collection of life mantras which they are happy to spray out with a knowing look and an arched eyebrow, but fully resistant to the thought of linking one to another, because all such ideas are fully discrete, air-tight parcels of WELL IT'S OBVIOUS ISN'T ITness. 

The notion that FREE SPEECH might play out somewhat differently once it bumps up against FUCK AROUND AND FIND OUT, for instance, or IT'S THE DEEP STATE tapping on the shoulder of SAVE THE STATUES, SAVE OUR HISTORY...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 11, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> Free speech is absolutely vital.
> 
> But free speech does not mean anyone can say whatever they want without any consequences.


Yep. Technically my ex had the "freedom" to say racist things about people - as in the government couldn't put him in prison for it. But I equally had and used my personal freedom to tell him that that behaviour put me off him, and not go out with him any more. Yet according to him, that made me no better than a Nazi because I didn't "respect" his vile beliefs.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 11, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Yep. Technically my ex had the "freedom" to say racist things about people - as in the government couldn't put him in prison for it. But I equally had and used my personal freedom to tell him that that behaviour put me off him, and not go out with him any more. Yet according to him, that made me no better than a Nazi because I didn't "respect" his vile beliefs.


Well it appear he didn't respect your belief not to go out with racists either, he's not being all liberal with his free speech, just an arsehole. It appears free speech is used to excuse much poor behaviour.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Karl Masks (Aug 13, 2022)

Fox is still going?

Perhaps time to revisit the Fox hunting ban


----------



## edcraw (Aug 27, 2022)

Trailer for Fox’s latest/last film has been released and it looks just as bad as you’d imagine.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 30, 2022)

Pynchon said:


> Well, I said I wouldn't be surprised!  What a bunch of middle-class, liberal, reactionary tosh.  You'll supporting the cops because it aligns with yr warped ideology.  I thought free-thinkers were anti-establishment.  Once-upon-a-time anarchists and lib-socialists valued freedom of speech. We railed against Mary Whitehouse and the Moral Majority.  Jello Biafra was a hero; Genesis P-Orridge's transgressions were a light in the darkness;  yadda, yadda.  It doesn't matter if you think Lawrence Fox is a twat - I think Lawrence Fox is an enormous bell-end - but you have see the bigger picture and recognise that the State/the cops, once they determine what thought is allowed and what isn't allowed, will be bearing down on all your smug middle-class arses next.  They'll allow you to chuck over a few statues and chant 'trans women are women', or whatever new fad you maniacs are temporarily into, but the pride rainbow cop cars will come for you in the end, if you try to actually change anything, which I guess most of you won't really want to or need to ....


there's laurence fox, who we're talking about, and lawrence fox who is a totally different creature


----------



## Raheem (Aug 30, 2022)

Pynchon said:


> I thought free-thinkers were anti-establishment.


What choice do they have?


----------



## andysays (Aug 30, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> there's laurence fox, who we're talking about, and lawrence fox who is a totally different creature
> View attachment 340344





Raheem said:


> What choice do they have?



I hope neither of you are expecting a response...


----------



## Raheem (Aug 30, 2022)

andysays said:


> I hope neither of you are expecting a response...


I just got one, as it goes. Ta!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 30, 2022)

andysays said:


> I hope neither of you are expecting a response...
> 
> View attachment 340347


I prefer to leave it a month before writing off a no-mark wanker


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 30, 2022)

edcraw said:


> Trailer for Fox’s latest/last film has been released and it looks just as bad as you’d imagine.




Well the lawyers will have fun with that.

The audience, of three weirdos and a dog, probably less so.


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 31, 2022)

Pynchon said:


> because it aligns with yr warped ideology…. or whatever new fad you maniacs are temporarily into


Well I for one feel honoured; to be described as a maniac with a warped ideology - why, ‘tis high praise indeed, sir! (I’m assuming you are a sir)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 15, 2022)

edcraw said:


> 😂 what a tile the Hunter Biden one is to land!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reviewed here...


----------



## likesfish (Sep 15, 2022)

I couldnt fit of a more fitting actor for this role . After this epic wins multiple oscars he can go on and star in the remake of atlas shrugged


----------



## petee (Sep 15, 2022)

Pynchon said:


> Genesis P-Orridge's transgressions were a light in the darkness



you have no fucking idea do you.


----------



## Rob Ray (Sep 15, 2022)

I know them, sad thing is he used to be alright but took a wrong turn into the really wacky end of transphobia a little while back (less "asking questions," more "Stonewall is a conspiracy against gays") and now spends half his time praising Spiked and GB news as fighting the good fight for common sense .


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 15, 2022)

I like the bits where he forgets he isn't Lawrence Fox and tries speaking in an American accent.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 16, 2022)

I think we can safely say he aint getting an Oscar for that "performance"


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 2, 2022)

Turned out well.  









						Laurence Fox loses latest round of High Court libel battle
					

Mr Justice Nicklin found that tweets the actor had sent towards three people referring to them as ‘paedophiles’ were statements of fact.




					www.independent.co.uk
				






> Laurence Fox has lost the latest round of his High Court libel case with three people he referred to as “paedophiles” on Twitter.
> 
> The actor, 44, is being sued by former Stonewall trustee Simon Blake, ex-Coronation Street actress Nicola Thorp and drag artist Crystal – also known as Colin Seymour – over an online row in October 2020.
> 
> In turn, Mr Fox – who founded the Reclaim Party and unsuccessfully stood as a candidate in the last London mayoral election – is counter-suing the trio over tweets accusing him of racism in an exchange following Sainsbury’s decision to celebrate Black History Month.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 10, 2022)

What does this manchild know about having a stiff upper lip?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> What does this manchild know about having a stiff upper lip?



Cocaine can do that


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 10, 2022)

Hopefully someone somewhere will let Lawrence Fox know what it's like to have a FAT lip. Although I'm pretty certain he knows it well.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Hopefully someone somewhere will let Lawrence Fox know what it's like to have a FAT lip. Although I'm pretty certain he knows it well.


It's a lesson that could do with repetition. He has the most orwellian face


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> What does this manchild know about having a stiff upper lip?



He could do with some soap and water, and def needs a shave. I see David Starkey has lent him his glasses


----------



## Chz (Dec 10, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> What does this manchild know about having a stiff upper lip?



My opinion of the Sussexes is very much like my opinion of Sadiq Khan. I don't particularly care for them, but the people who _really _hate them make we want to like them very much. A sort of "Well, if those are your enemies I suppose you can't be all bad".


----------



## Raheem (Dec 10, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I see David Starkey has lent him his glasses


Passed them down to him in a moonlit ceremony on the banks of the Styx.


----------



## tim (Dec 17, 2022)

It's all going a bit 1934 down at the Reichlaim Party


----------



## andysays (Dec 17, 2022)

tim said:


> It's all going a bit 1934 down at the Reichlaim Party




Looks like Fox (or whoever is responsible for that tweet) can't even spell equality...


----------



## 2hats (Dec 17, 2022)

Probably has some beef with the actors' union.


----------



## Lurdan (Dec 17, 2022)

andysays said:


> Looks like Fox (or whoever is responsible for that tweet) can't even spell equality...



Diversity, equity, and inclusion - Wikipedia



> *Diversity, equity, and inclusion* (*DEI*) is a conceptual framework that promotes the fair treatment and full participation of all people, especially in the workplace, including populations who have historically been underrepresented or subject to discrimination because of their background, identity, disability, etc



Obviously, it's completely un-English.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 17, 2022)

Awww, poor baby. He's not guaranteed priority for being a posh male tosspot any more, so therefore he's being oppressed. Diddums!


----------



## Indeliblelink (Dec 22, 2022)

What a vile cunt he is.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 22, 2022)

Desperate shithead doubles efforts to gain attention in the overcrowded shithead market.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 22, 2022)

Indeliblelink said:


> What a vile cunt he is.



That's what I replied to him with and got the patronising check "Are you sure you want to tweet this? Most people on Twitter don't post things like that." I bet his didn't get that though.


----------



## edcraw (Dec 22, 2022)

That probably says more about what he thinks about rape than he does abortion.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 22, 2022)

I don't really understand the excitement over this prat, 90 pages? if it wasn't for threads like these I would have no idea he even existed, he may as well not exist for me, I just don't come across him at all. And I wouldn't go looking for him either.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 22, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> Desperate shithead doubles efforts to gain attention in the overcrowded shithead market.


In the market place of ideas, one pound bowl of shit is much the same as another pound bowl of shit


----------



## PR1Berske (Dec 23, 2022)

He's flinging shit to the wall because he's desperate. The Covid schtick is now not earning him the money so now it's culture wars, abortion, maybe immigration, anything scandalous to get the clicks. (Twitter has now added view counts to Tweets so watch as certain loud mouths get quieter when their reach is shown to be nothing like what it was assumed to be.)


----------



## hegley (Dec 23, 2022)

edcraw said:


> That probably says more about what he thinks about rape than he does abortion.


The wording is very odd too - “willingly commits rape” - I can imagine the argument in court - “I didn’t _willingly_ commit rape but she just wouldn’t give consent no matter how much I asked”.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 23, 2022)

hegley said:


> The wording is very odd too - “willingly commits rape” - I can imagine the argument in court - “I didn’t _willingly_ commit rape but she just wouldn’t give consent no matter how much I asked”.




You can't unwillingly commit rape. Now, why did he leave Harrow under a cloud again?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 23, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> You can't unwillingly commit rape. Now, why did he leave Harrow under a cloud again?


Yes, and what's more, no one gets off on having an abortion. Rape is the act of a sick fucker on a power trip.


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 23, 2022)

Apparently an episode of "I hate Suzie Too" had just been broadcast, in which the main character, played by Billie Piper, terminates her pregnancy. Often I think it's unfair when people bring her up when this twat posts something particularly awful, but a number of people have pointed out a possible connection between the programme and this latest bullshit.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Dec 23, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Apparently an episode of "I hate Suzie Too" had just been broadcast, in which the main character, played by Billie Piper, terminates her pregnancy. Often I think it's unfair when people being her up when this twat posts something particularly awful, but a number of people have pointed out a possible connection between the programme and this latest bullshit.


So Fox was triggered rather than greedy!

Cheers  - Louis MacNeice


----------



## brogdale (Dec 23, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Apparently an episode of "I hate Suzie Too" had just been broadcast, in which the main character, played by Billie Piper, terminates her pregnancy. Often I think it's unfair when people being her up when this twat posts something particularly awful, but a number of people have pointed out a possible connection between the programme and this latest bullshit.


The divorce proceedings scene was also a splendid bit of Fox baiting.😂


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 24, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Apparently an episode of "I hate Suzie Too" had just been broadcast, in which the main character, played by Billie Piper, terminates her pregnancy. Often I think it's unfair when people being her up when this twat posts something particularly awful, but a number of people have pointed out a possible connection between the programme and this latest bullshit.


I have never said this about any human before, but I wish Fox's mum had had an abortion...


----------



## brogdale (Jan 4, 2023)

Beer spat over keyboard tweet:



The cunt's actual tweet:


----------

